# فين تلاقي معلومات عن مشروعك...بحثك...دراساتك..مرجع شامل



## أنا معماري (26 أكتوبر 2016)

*
*
سنضع كل الروابط اللي ممكن تلاقي فيها معلومات دسمه شاملة عن مشروعك
أو بحثك...أو دراسات المشروع 
أو اخراج المشروع

وشلال رائع وسهل لعرض أفكار لمشاريع الطلاب وللمشاريع المميزة و لكبار المعماريين وتحليلاتها
في الصفحات التالية

وحيكون موضوع متجدد لكل post كلما وجدت لينك جديد...مفيد 

أبدء ب فر أو تصفح او قراءه سريعة للصفحات هنا 
وهم حوالي 60 صفحة أو أكثر
قبل الدخول لأي لينك.....أي بدون الدخول في تفاصيل

حتفرق معاك لان الصفحات ال 4 الأولي مليانة لينكات ودسمه
ولكن بعدها سيبدء عرض مميز سهل وسلس لأفكار المشاريع

وحاول تكتب في ورقة رقم الصفحة ورقم الموضوع اللي حيفيدك عشان ترجع له ثاني 
وكذلك تحتفظ بالصور واللينكات 
فلا يضيع وقت البحث والمعلومات....

 أولا

مشروع طالب عمارة.....والأسئلة عنه؟!!
في كثيير خصوصا الطلاب بتسأل عن دراسات لمشروعهم....أو عناصره أو نماذج ....أو رسومات ومناظير....معلومات

كله ده حتلاقيه في google images ....الموضوع بسيط بس عايز جهد بسيط.....يعني لو بتبحث عن نماذج لبنك....أكتب في البحث هناك مشروع بنك....تصميم بنك....أتوكاد بنك....Autocad bank.....bank Design.....

كل طريقة للبحث السابقة بتفرق عن الاخري.....وحتي لو كتبت بنك الامارات....أو bank USA....حتحصل علي مشاريع اخري مختلفة....

في واحد لقي مناظير بنك عجبته...فيضغط علي الصورة مرة ..فمرة أخري حتفتح المصدر 
بمعلومات وصور ومناظير وربما رسومات أكثر....وممكن تدلك خلالها علي لينكات مشاريع مشابهة كثيرة

طيب في واحد لقي مناظير كويسة لبنك معين وعايز يلاقي المساقط....يبحث عن طريق أسم البنك وبلده او مدينته أو شعار البنك أو أي معلومات بالتفكير تدل عليه....
وأكتب أسم مساقط أو واجهات او قطاعات....أو اتوكاد....في البحث أيضا....

طبعا البحث بالعربي وبرضه بالأنجليزي....يعني بالطريقتين....عشان توصل لنتائج أفضل....

أجعل البحث يأخذ وقت معاك واحتفظ بالصور و الروابط واللينكات....عشان الموضوع لا يضيع منك....وتكون مصنفة في folders.....التنظيم ده بيفرق ويريح...

وبرضه ممكن تبحث عن طريق المعماري المشهور وعمله.....مشروعه....
فمثلا فوستر تصميم بنك....أو بنك تصميم فوستر ....

أو أي معلومات أخري تدل علي المشروع....يعني خزائن البنك....الخزينة....تفاصيل الخزينة بنك....يعني حتي الخزينة أيوة.....
أو أي شئ الأثاث....الأخراج......الكونتر....الأجهزة....المعدات...أي شئ

كلما زاد بحثك كلما زاد قوة مشروعك وجديتك....وتأثير مشروعك....واحترافيته بتفاصيله....
هو مش أمر عسير.....ممكن يبقي لذيذ...خصوصا بعد صعوبة البدايات الاولي....
وبعد ما تبدء تجمع معلومات وصور اكثر....حتلاقيها بتنساب وتكثر وتكسب مشروعك ما تريده....واكثر

وبرضه أبحث في ال google فقط....بيدلك علي لينكات مواقع وصفحات بها مشاريع
و بحوث ودراسات ومناظير ...قد تفيد مشروعك....

بعد الصفحات الأولي بالموضوع هنا واللي موجود فيه لينكات متفرقة....حتلاقي دراسات رائعة لأساليب التصميم المختلفة
اللي وجودها في أي مشروع سواء فكرة منهم او أثنين او أكثر بتخللي المشروع مميز و رائع
وكمان أختصرت موضوع (موضوعات أعجبتني)
في صفحات قليلة هنا للتسهيل.....

أما ما هو موضوعات أعجبتني؟
جمعت فيه مشاريع محلية وعالمية مختلفة....وديكور وتخطيط 
وحتي بسيط التنفيذ....حتلاقي بينهم تحليل لفنون التصميم وعلاقاتها....متجمعة بطريقة بسيطة خلال 5 سنوات.....
وحتلاقي بينها...لينكات كثيرة لمواقع بتصنف وبتعرض مشاريع مختلفة.....يعني تقدر تلاقي مشاريع مثلا عن البنوك....أو سياحية...او غيره
وممكن تلاقي أفكار لمشروعك من مشاريع مش من نفس النوع....ولكنه تأخذ منه أفكار

حتلاقي موضوع.... موضوعات اعجبتني.....موجود في الصفحة الرئيسية لقسم العمارة و التخطيط
حوالي أقل أو اكثر من 600 صفحة شيقة متنوعة...أفتحهم بعد الانتهاء من قراءة الصفحات هنا.....




​

​
*حاول تدور بين صفحات (موضوعات أعجبتني) ال 600 صفحة أو اكثرعن مشاريع أو صور 
تقدر تفيدك ولو في جزء أو فكرة بالمشروع.....وتحتفظ بيها
ومش لازم يكون مشروع من نفس النوع...
وممكن تجمع أيضا بعض الصور والمناظير ولو الداخلية كدراسات ودي بتبين مشروعك بدون تعب...بدون متعملها للمناظير دي او الدراسات دي....يعني مثلا صورة لمدرج أو قاعة أو صالة متعددة تضفها لمشروعك


*​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أكتوبر 2016)

اللينكات الموضوعة هنا بالصفحات....جربت معظمها ان لم يكون كلها....وهي تعمل
إذا صادفت أي لينك لا يعمل فعذرا....ده أحتمال يحصل بسبب 
بعض المواقع بتلغي اللينكات بعد فترة ما

عشان كده بحاول مؤخرا أن ارفع اللينكات علي *MediaFire*
لأنه موقع عملي موثق فيه 

لما بيقبلني لينك لا يعمل ....عموما بحاول أبحث عنه في google عن طريق اسم الشخص أو الموضوع أو أي دلالات عليه...فممكن تعمل كده


ثانيا:

أسس تصميم 50 مبنى! مهمين لكل طالب معماري 
كل الشكر والتقدير لـ م/محمد مجدي
---------------------------------
اساسيات التصميم المعماري للمباني
اسس تصميم مركز حرفي 
اسس تصميم الاوبرا
اسس تصميم الجامعة الأهلية
اسس تصميم السفارات
اسس تصميم المبانى التجاريه الاداريه السكنيه
اسس تصميم المسارح
اسس تصميم المستشفيات
اسس تصميم المولات
اسس تصميم تنسيق الموقع العام
اسس تصميم معرض سيارات​http://www.mediafire.com/download/ehbqdgg4qj3x7rs/1.rar
---------------------------------
اسس تصميم البنوك
اسس تصميم السينما
اسس تصميم الفنادق
اسس تصميم المبانى الادارية
اسس تصميم المجمعات التجاريه
اسس تصميم المحاكم
اسس تصميم المحلات
اسس تصميم المطاعم
اسس تصميم قاعات المؤتمرات
اسس تصميم مراكز التسوق​http://www.mediafire.com/file/5nvuiif6fhvrw15/2.rar
​---------------------------------
الجزء الثالث من سلسلة اساسيات التصميم المعماري ويحتوي على :
اسس تصميم المتاحف
اسس تصميم المستوصفات
اسس تصميم متحف احياء مائيه
اسس تصميم المدارس
اسس تصميم المدن الصحية
اسس تصميم المراكز الثقافية
اسس تصميم المساجد
اسس تصميم المستشفى البيئى
اسس تصميم المكتبات
اسس تصميم مركز ابحاث الطاقة المتجددة و البيئة​http://bit.ly/2djS1v6
---------------------------------
الجزء الرابع من اساسيات التصميم المعماري .... ويحتوي على :
اسس تصميم الحدائق
اسس تصميم المبانى السكنية
اسس تصميم المدارس و الجامعات.
اسس تصميم المراكز التجارية
اسس تصميم المطارات
اسس تصميم الاضاءة و التهوية الصناعية
الاشتراطات البلدية والفنية للمجمعات والمراكز التجارية
المبانى التجاريه الاداريه السكنيه
المعايير التصميمية للابراج السكنية التجارية
تحليل عناصر مشروع الفندق​http://bit.ly/2djRWri
---------------------------------
الجزء الخامس من اساسيات التصميم المعماري .....
ويحتوي على :
اسس تصميم الميناء
اسس تصميم المسارح الفنادق المكتبات المبانى الاداريه
اسس تصميم المطاعم
اسس تصميم الملاعب الرياضية
اسس تصميم الواجهات المعمارية
اسس تصميم اماكن انتظار السيارات
اسس تصميم شبكات الحريق
اسس تصميم قاعة مؤتمرات
اسس تصميم قناة فضائية
اسس تصميم كلية اعلام​http://bit.ly/2djQLbk



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أكتوبر 2016)

ثالثا:


فعلا بها مئات الملفات 
تفيدك كبحوث ودراسة للتصميمات المعمارية....وكذلك للتصميمات الأنشائية
pdf
.....

لا تبحت كتيرا 





كل الكتب و البرامج الهندسية التي تبحت عنها هنا 
مكتبة هندسية تحتوى على العديد من الملفات الهندسية 

https://goo.gl/wJ0Ng7


في 9 صفحات....ومنها 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أكتوبر 2016)

حمل مشاريع أتوكاد كثييرة ..... مشاريع سكنية ومشاريع كبيرة...مختلفة و منوعة...ومكتبات أبواب و شبابيك وتفاصيل
من صفحة فيسبوك *AutoCAD Library*

مئات المشاريع


https://www.facebook.com/AutoCAD.Library?fref=photo







أو الأفضل

ستجدها مصنفة و مرتبة في هذا الموقع....السكنية لوحدها...والفنادق لوحدها...وأي المستشفيات...وهكذا

http://projectsdwg.info/multifamily-dwg-residential-dwg/






منقول عن طريق ...صفحة فيسبوك
Visual Architecture

​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أكتوبر 2016)

مشاريع مختلفة...رسومات أتوكاد...Autocad

موقع مجرب ...فتح رسمه أتوكاد به

شبكة الهندسة المعمارية – تصميم – ديكور – انشاء مبانى – برامج معمارية – اخبار معمارية – مسابقات معمارية – Architectural Design – Architecture News







ومشاريع أخري كثيرة

حوالي بين 200 الي 280
مشروع ...صور..أتوكاد...ويوجد بحوث​
​​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أكتوبر 2016)

مكتبة المهندس المدني و المعماري ..
ملفات pdf و أكسل...
يمكن الإستفادة منها لكل المهتمين و تتضمن مراجع مختارة و غنية بالمعلومات الهندسية و تشمل
اعمال التنفيذ كامله
مخططات الاوتوكاد
الخزانات الكبارى الفنادق الانفاق الابراج المساجد المستشفيات
محطات الوقود البلوكات الخطوط
الجسات الخوازيق الحفر الاحلال الردم الخنزيره
القواعد السملات الميدات الشدادات اللبشه
الاعمده الحوائط السلالم
السوليد سلاب الفلات سلاب الهوردى سلاب البانلدبيم سلا
اعمال المبانى البياض الارضيات الدهانات النجاره المعماريه
الاعمال الصحيه الكهربائيه الميكانيكيه المعدنيه
الواجهات الزجاجيه القرميد الاسقف المعلقه صور التنفيذ
تنفيذ شبكات المياه الصرف الطرق
اعمال التصميم
الخزانات الكبارى شبكات المياه الصرف الطرق السدود القناطر
اعمال المكتب الفنى
حصر الكميات العقود كراسة الشروط المواصفات الفنيه
اسس التصميم المعمارى

https://www.mediafire.com/?7xp703f7o7rje




​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أكتوبر 2016)

موقع رهييب
حتجد فيه كل ما تحتاجه
فيه مشاريع وبحوث و دراسات
وكتب
جامعة دمشق سوريا

https://360th.wordpress.com/مشاريع/تخرج/






​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أكتوبر 2016)

موقع به مكتبات 2d & 3d أتوكاد Autocad


مجرب النسخ منه


يجب تعريف بياناتك...regesteration...وفتح أميلك للتثبيت.... قبل النسخ

http://www.cadforum.cz/catalog_en/?cat=2



كما بالصورة...المعماري..به حمامات 356 بلوك...النوم 78 بلوك...وهكذا










​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أكتوبر 2016)

قيمة شغلك المعماري تساوي عدد ما تشاهده من أعمال
فتتأثر بها وتختزنها وتتفاعل مع بعضها
لتخرج أبداع بلمساتك 
بعد ذلك 
... أشبه بالنحلة التي تمتص رحيق الأزهار ...... لتخرج عسل
يعني عسل أنا معماري  _....عالي الجودة....غذاء ملكات معماري 



_

*

في ناس بتبحث عن موضعها ولازم يكون بنفس الأسم والتفاصيل....أنت ممكن تستوحي فكرة مشروعك
من مشروع أخر لا علاقة له به...
يعني فكرة مدرسة من مركز أبحاث....أو فكرة جامعة من مبني أداري
سواء كانت الفكرة مستوحاة بشكل كبير أو جزائيا 
فكرة تغطية....فكرة concept...فكرة حركة الكتل مع بعضها....
فكرة شباك ..فكرة عمود...فكرة لاندسكيب
أو حتي تشحن فكرك لأفكار اخري....
**عشان كده **حاول تشوف كل الأفكار و المشاريع
*​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أكتوبر 2016)

صورة


سؤال من Kamel Khelifi....
الألعاب التي نضعها في المساحات الخضراء للأطفال كيفية وضعها بال 2d 
من فضلكم
تقصد عايز مكتبة رسومات....2D لألعاب الأطفال
أيوة
... كل حاجة موجودة ب google images بس عايز شوية صبر في البحث.....والبحث بكذا عنوان...وبالعربي .....بالأنجليزي
وهنا ..بحث تحت عنوان أتوكاد 2D ألعاب أطفال.....
الطريقة....أنك تبحث تحت أسم....ألعاب أطفال أتوكاد.....أو ألعاب أطفال أتوكاد 3d...أو 2d.....أو بلوكات أتوكاد ألعاب أطفال....وممكن تبحث بالعربي...والانجليزي....حتضغط علي الصورة المناسبة.....حتفتح لينك الموضوع الرئيسي...وهناك حتلاقي طريقة تنزيل أو تحميل الأتوكاد.....طبعا عايزة محاولات بسيطة لكذا صورة و كذا لينك للوصول للنتجة المطلوبة ...بس حتوصل بأذن الله لما تبحث عنه

https://www.google.ca/search?biw=1536&bih=759&tbm=isch&sa=1&btnG=Search&q=%D8%A3%D8%AA%D9%88%D9%83%D8%A7%D8%AF+2D+%D8%A3%D9%84%D8%B9%D8%A7%D8%A8+%D8%A3%D8%B7%D9%81%D8%A7%D9%84






​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أكتوبر 2016)

فيديو


كيفية عمل شاسيه أو أخراج لمشروع التخرج بطريقة أحترافية....
#‏سؤال_وجواب 
احد الاعضاء عندوا مشروع تخرج كمان 3 أيام و كان طالب بيسال عن ازي اعمل شاسيه مشروع التخرج 
وده الرد علي السؤال و ربنا يوفقك ...
Ǎḃd El-Řăĥmǎň Ŝălăĥ
العمارة و الفنون Archi_Arts


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أكتوبر 2016)

7 صور


أفضل أربعة مواقع لتحميل ملحقات تأثيرات وخطوط الفوتشوب
جاهزة.... للتعديل عليها
قد تفيد في اخراج مشروعك....أو بورشور....أو صفحات موقعك الألكتروني
مثل تأثير الذهبي و الفضي.....والكتابات
... بعضها بالداخل ....بالصور



http://www.igli5.com/2015/03/blog-post_54.html




























​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أكتوبر 2016)

البحث....


فن من الفنون
تجهل شئ ما....فتبحث في النت...في google....وتبحث في google images....وفي اليوتيوب....عن مصادرها....فتفتح امامك عدة مواقع وصفحات كثيرة....وفيديوهات....
ولكن تحس بها....عند فتحها بمدي دقتها و اختصارها وصورها و فيديوهاتها
فتختار جزء مفيد من هنا و هناك....
وتكون بها معلوماتك التي تحتاجها.....
والجميل مع الوقت تزداد قدراتك بالبحث....
وتحس من علي بعد بمجرد رؤيتها هل هي مفيدة أم لا....هل المصدر مفيد ومشبع أم لا...فتتجه لأخر....
قد نعتقد في الاول انها عملية غلسة....أو معقدة قليلا....ولكن هي فقط تحتاج صبر قليل....

وكلما بحثت كلما زاد أحساسك بالمفيد....فين....فهل تتفق معي في ذلك...
حتي أختيارك لكلمات البحث مثلا باليوتيوب أو google أو google images....
هي خبرة تنمو....فالأفضل تبحث بكذا عنوان أو كلمات مختلفة....
فبمجرد تغيير بسيط في كلمة واحدة تتغير نتائج البحث ....أيضا تبحث بالعربي....وتبحث أيضا بالانجليزي 
و تترجمها ب google translate للسهولة و السرعة....

ويجب ألا تغطس بين السطور الكثيرة.....والتفاصيل المعقدة....التي تشتت البحث.....
وتضايق وتيأس منه....فأقراء ولكن كأنك علي بعد من تأثيرها....
فالمعماري هو باحث....باحث صغير...عن باحث الماجستير و الدكتورة
فالبحث أحدي الفنون التي يتقنها المعماري....لتضاف الي مواهبه المتعددة

وتأتي موهبة أخري وهي الأختصار و ترتيب الأفكار و ربط النقاط و التسلسل في الأفكار و التفاصيل....
ونقاط الموضوعويمكن التعلم من الكتب و الكتيبات...
من طريقتهم في الفهرسة (الفهرس)....والعنونة (العناويين)....
وطرق أظهارها و أخراجها و أنواع كتابتها و ترقيمها.....
فأذا وجدت كتاب عجبك طريقته....فأقتبسها....وتذكرها لبحثك القادم....
يفضل أثناء البحث أن تحتفظ بلينكات الصفحات و المواقع و الفيديوهات المفيد....
بعمل copy & paste
والأحتفاظ بها في ملف winword مثلا.....وتكتب تحتها المفيد فيها بكلمات مختصرة...
حتي لاتشتت مع كثرة الصفحات و الفيديوهات والمواقع...بل حان الوقت....أن تكوون folders
لنوعيات المشاريع المختلفة حتي كصور.....وتحتفظ بها علي جهازك ....
مصنفة و موزعة....بتفرق كثيير....
وتأثيرها معك سيكون مؤثر وفعال...



​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أكتوبر 2016)

م. عآصم قورة
السلام عليكم 
استأذنكم عايز بلوكات لفرش شقق بالفوتوشوب لو متاح 
(طبعا ممكن تحاول لأي نوع فرش مثلا أداري او غيره....أي مبني)

بحثت تحت 
google images
بعنوان......
plans photoshop library
فوجدت الكثييير من الفرش,,,,فقط أضغط علي كل صورة لتفتح صفحتها الرئيسية...أو يمكن قصها من الصورة لو 
Resolution 
عالي لهاhttps://www.google.ca/search…
سؤال: انا عايزه بصيغه الفوتوشوب عشان اعرف اشتغل بيه !
.
يمكن حفظ أي صورة بأي ext. صيغة......والفوتوشوب سيفتحها لك....فالفوتشوب يفتح jpg ...أو bmp ....أو أي صيغة....
.
يا بشمهندس انا اقصد عايزها بصيغه الفوتوشوب عشان اتحكم في كل قطعة اثاث لوحدها كل layer لوحده
.
هناك امر بالفوتوشوب يمكنك اخذ أجزاء من أي صورة في layer منفصل عن الاخر.....وذلك بعمل select ثم أضغط ctral + Alt + J.....حينسخه و يفتح شئ لكتابة أسم ال layer الجديد
.
في حاجة أنت متلخبط فيها.....الفرق بين ملف صورة و ملف فوتوشوب psd....هو انه يحتوي علي أكثر من صورة و ..أو كتابات مثلا... ولو أضفت لأي صورة كتابات او layer أخر....لتحولت أتوماتيكيا الي ملف فوتشوشوب psd ...وسيسألك عن ذلك عند عمل امر save أو save as للملف
.
أذا حاولت مع كل صورة موجودة باللينك ولم تجد ما يفيد ....بعد البحث في مصدر كل موقع للصورة......حاول تغير طريقة البحث.....مثلا Adobe furniture....أو فرش أدوبي.....هناك مئات من طرق البحث.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أكتوبر 2016)

كترة مشاهدة المشاريع المميزة و تحليلاتها و التجارب
كثييرين بيسألوا ازاي أوصل لكتل مباني رائعة تتفاعل مع الداخل و الخارج ...بإنعكاساتها
بكثرة مشاهدة المشاريع المميزة و تحليلاتها و التجارب
كثييرين بيسألوا كيف أصبح من صفوة المصممين المتمييزين..
بكثرة مشاهدة المشاريع المميزة وتحليلاتها (يعني أسبابها) و التجارب
كثييرين بيسألوا كيف أصبح كاتب بحث و تقارير و تحليل مشاريع مميز
بكثرة قراءة المشاريع و تحليلها و التجارب
كثييرين بيسألوا كيف أحصل علي أمتياز مشروع كطالب بسهولة...أو خريج...أو في مسابقة
بكثرة مشاهدة المشاريع المميزة و التعلم منها...والتجارب....وقراءة تحليلاتها...
وقبل البدء يلزم الرغبة في التفكير فقط في أفكار مميزة مؤثرة....
كثييرين بيسألوا كيف أصبح مهندس تنفيذي مميز و متممكن و مسيطر علي مجريات المشروع....
بكثرة متابعة فيديوهات و مقالات التنفيذ و التجاربولذا قالوا أبدء من حيث أنتهي الأخرون.....
من حيث مشاريع الكبار....وتنفيذي المميزين....
وهذا ليس بالأمر الصعب....أو المستحيل.....كل مشاهدة لفيديو ....أو لمشروع ...أو لتحليل...
ما هو إلا خطوة واحدة نحو التمميز.....
فما هي عدد الخطوات التي تريد....أن تجتازها....أو ما هو حدود التمميز الذي تريد الوصول اليه
ولذا قررت الصفحة ضم عدد لا بأس به من هؤلاء المتميزين....في مجالات التصميم و التنفيذ و المشروعات الكبري للأنضمام لصفوف الأدمنز....للوصول لمستويات أعلي للجميع...بأقصر الطرق و أييسرها...
سواء ببلدنا أو بالخليج أو بالخارج.....بسهولة وييسر....فقط المتابعة والأهتمام القليل....

الجيل الحالي جيل محظوظ بتوافر تلك الجهودات و الوصول اليها بسهولة وييسر....ده مش بس يتمميز ...
ده يوصل للعالمية كمان...أعرف جيل كان لا يجد حتي مشاريع أو تحليل لمشاريع ....
فلا نت....ولا شارحيين....ولا منابر معمارية ...ولا تنفيذية.....ولا مجلات معمارية منتشرة....
ولا حتي مكتبات كليات مميزة متوافر فيها العرض الجيد....ولا شئ إلا القليل....
أو قليل القليل...فقط أجتهادات شخصية...
وذلك فقط منذ سنوات قليلة 20 سنة...
وكان المميز منهم يتشعبط في دكتور أو معماري مشهور ليتعلم منه....وهذا أقصي الحدود...
ليأخذ سنوات عديدة في التعلم.....القليل.....
يامحظوظيين  






​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2016)

صورة 




منظور الموقع العام


مجرد نظر للموقع العام...

يمكن معرفة مدي تمييز المشروع
لأي من دكاترة القسم...والمعيدين....ومحترفي العمارة

فمفتاح المشاريع حاليا...هو منظور الموقع العام
لانه يوضح ترابط و فكرة المشروع
وجودة اللاندسكيب
مما يكون القرار هو امتياز المشروع...بسهولة و تلقائية

فعند معرفة نوع المشروع...والمطلوب فيه
يفضل عمل عملية بحث ...في النت.....وخصوصا 
google....و .....google images 
بحث بالعربي ....وأيضا بالأنجليزي....لكل المشاريع المقاربة له...سواء مشاريع محلية ...عالمية...طلبة
ثم تصنيفها في folders
أوطباعة المهم فيها لو في أمكانيات....

ثم غلق كل ده...والبدء في أطلاق التفكير و التخيل...

ولو واحد مميز ....ممكن يبدء عملية تصنيف المشاريع المميزة...من الأن
في folders...بحيث تزداد كلما يشاهد هنا و هناك في الصفحات المعمارية و المواقع و البحث...ولان ربما منظور موقع عام لمشروع اخر...يعطي فكرة الانطلاق و التمميز...

ويفضل عدم نقل بالضبط للفكرة....ولكن تجميع عدة أفكار...وإضافة لمسات شخصية
أو ينوي الشخص عمل فكرة مميزة من البداية...لأن تفكير البداية هو من يحدد المستوي الذي تطلبه في مشروعك...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2016)

http://www.astucestopo.net/2014/08/blog-post_5.html#.VQzCf_nF9Lo



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2016)

طلاب عمارة بتسأل كثيير عن أزاي يوصل لأمتياز....أو بحث لمشروعه...أو الفكرة....
الموضوع بسيط وشرحتها كذا مرة....
أبحث في google images....حتلاقي كل صور النت هناك....أبحث عن موضوع مشروعك....


أبحث بكذا طريقة ....
أبحث بالعربي و بالأنجليزي
أبحث في كذا دولة....
أبحث برضه بجوار أسم الأتوكاد أو رسومات....
مثلا رسومات صالة ألعاب....أتوكاد صالة ألعاب...بحث صالة ألعاب....معماري صالة ألعاب....مشروع طالب صالة ألعاب.... ......
صالة ألعاب بأمريكا....
صالة ألعاب زهي حديد....صالة ألعاب نورمان فوستر.....
gym autocad..... autocad gym ....رسومات صالة جيم....gym drawing....
gym USA.....gym England....


كل وحدة من الطرق دي حتعطيك صور مختلفة....وفي برضه متشابهة....
الأنجليزي حتلاقية منظم و مرتب أكثر....
بس العربي ساعات بيكون مناسب لينا وفيه بحوث.....لو الأنجليزي تعبك....
بسيطة أستخدم Google translate....
وترجم الصفحة كلها مع بعض..أو علي أجزاء.......copy & paste


المهم الصورة اللي تحس أنها مناسبة....أفتح موضوعها الأصلي... 
وخذ المعلومات و الرسومات و الصور و المناظير اللي عايزها...أو حتي أفتحهم كلهم...
يعني حتأخذ منك كام يوم..أثنين ....ثالثة...أسبوع !!!


حاول تصنف المشاريع اللي عجبك علي جهازك...وشفها بتأمل علي قد متقدر...
حاول تطبعهم لو في أمكانيانات...اللي يصعب عليك... سيبه..... 


بعد كده أقفل كل الكلام ده...و أبدء صمم بأسلوبك...وطريقتك.....
وعقلك الباطن عيسعدك بأفكار متجانسة مما سبق شاهدته هنا أو قبل ذلك...


ححاول ومش لازم تستجيب لأول فكرة....شفافة وراء الأخري....
حتي الأحساس بالفكرة المقنعة....
مع شوية إظهار بنفس الطريقة بالبحث 
في نفس المكان عن أخراج مميز....لطالب ....لمعماري عالمي...محلي...
الدكاتره والمعيدين...هو ده مصدر معلومتهم الوحيد....
خبرات المشاريع العالمية و المحلية....مع القليل من إسلوبهم و طريقتهم...
متتخضش....ببسيط الأفكار مع بعض بأنسجام وأضافتك أنت تكفي..
فقط أبدء من نفس المصدر...فلا يكون أمام الدكتور إلا الأمتياز....
..
وأخيرا مبروك عليك الأمتياز....أو حتي جيد جد......المهم تعمل مشروع نابع منك و من أفكارك....ومقتنع بيه...مش مهم الدرجات و الدكاتره ....
فقط أبدء.....


أيضا من الحاجات اللي بحبها وأعتقد بتعجب المعماريين والدكاتره عموما.....هي فكرة المشروع تكون مستوحاة فمثلا من عادت وطبع أهل المنطقة....او بشئ مميز بالمدينة أو البلد اللي فيها المشروع.....أو متأثره بعنصر المطلة عليه مثلا بحر أو نهر أو جبال.....زي مثلا مشروع قوارب سيدني أتاثرت بالمحيط


وأيضا يفضل أن كل كل كل مسقط أفقي وكل قطاع و كل واجهة وكل منظور داخلي أو كل خارجي والاهم منظور الموقع العام....أن كل منهم يكون مميز وكتله متزنه ومؤثرة ولها تذوق مع بعضها ومع اللاندسكيب.....
وياسلام لو كان هناك أختلاف وترابط وأنسجام وتمييز في نفس الوقت .... بين كل مسقط ومنظور منهم
يبقي كده أنت خبط الامتياز في أعلي درجاته...والشخص اللي يقدر يعمل كده هو فقط من يركز في مستوي ورقي الفكرة والكونسبت من الأول قبل بدء رسم المشروع.....






​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2016)

صورة



[FONT=&quot]تلك الأسكتشات
تعطي فكرة كيف يكون التعبير بالكتل ببسيط خطوطها
ثم يأتي الماركر بخطوط بسيطة من حولها
ليأكد ويظهر السماء و أرضية المشروع



​​
[/FONT]


​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2016)

لو واجهتك مشكلة في أي برنامج....زي مثلا كنت شغال علي ال 3dmax..
وكنت محتاج أزاي أعمل حركة الكاميرات....أو إضاءاة ...أو ماتريل... 
وكل الكلام ده لقيت له أجابات علي اليوتيوب...كل سؤال لوحده....


ده ممكن تتعلم البرنامج كله بالطريقة دي....هو المنظور لأي برنامج..
ما هو إلا.... مادة....خلفية....إضاءة....كاميرا...ورندر...بس
حتي الأسكتشب أتعلمته في 10 أيام....
في زنقة مشروع أبتدائي كفكرة...


وكذلك لباقي البرامج بالبحث باليوتيوب youtube.... والأنجليزي بيكون أحسن في الشرح و التنوع و البحث....
ومش محتاج أنجليزي عالي...
لأن الواحد ممكن يفهم من خطوات اللي بيشرح....



​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2016)

صورة



يمكنك التقاط أفكار من 

المجلات المعمارية العالمية والديكور....

حتي لو أعلان
وتضعه لمشروعك...
فهنا مجرد خط عريض و رفيع بدرجة رائعة من لأخضر....
فعلت الكثيير للبرشور....الفلاير...الإعلان


أو مشروعك...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2016)

دراسات المشروع



ربما ....عند وضع دراسات لمشروع....يتردد البعض...
محاولا الوصول لأقصي درجات الجادية و الرغبة 
أن تمثل شئ هام لمشروعه....مع أن الدراسات حالة و شعور للمشروع....
فضع ما تحب أن تضعه...لو شئ فقط يوحي بتفصيل بالمشروع....
أو تطور الفكره....او تقارب لشعور ما...


فلا أحد يقرأ تلك الدرسات....ولكن الناقد او المصحح يستشعر العلاقات....
والترابط وممكن وضع رسومات او صور او مناظير....من النت ...لدراسات مشروعك...
أو تقريب لفكرة بمشروعك....
أي تجميع أكبر قدر من الدرسات و الصور و المناظير ولو من النت....المتربطة بمشروعك...
أفضل أحيانا من التزمت وراء تفاصيل ودراسات بعينها...


فحكام المشاريع...ينظروا للمشروع من باب الفكرة...والعلاقات...والحالة المعمارية ككل....
فيكونوا صورة عن المشروع...في ثواني أو دقائق...فقط ...لتعطي أحساس المشروع ....
وعليه يتم تقدير مستواه

أملاء المشروع بالتفاصيل و الدراسات والأشجار و الألوان....
ولا تضيع وقتك في تردد...لا يهتم به أحد غيرك....​
في واحد ممكن يضيع وقته و تركيزه...
في الأسقاطات...و لازم كل مسقط يكون مضبوط 100% من الموقع العام و الواجهات و القطاعات...
وحتي الفرش...والزرع يتوخي الحدز في أسقاطه و ظلاله....
وكأنها رسومات تنفيذية....فهذا لا يهم المصحح

وغالبا الشخص ده...بيكرر البلانات ...الموقع العام 10 مرات...وكل بلان في دراسه...مضحك 
أهو الدكتور لم يشوف 10 بلانات أياها ...بيكون وراها ال c المتينة....

عن اخر....أحسن أختيار الفكره....وعبر عنها بحرية....وبعلاقات من هنا و هناك....
ليظهر تمكنه المعماري كمصمم....وحسن اختياره...وطريقة اخراجه و عرضه للمشروع....
انظر لمشاريع أمتياز و اتعلم....أو مشاريع المعماريين الكبار و أتعلم...وده من اهم أسباب هؤلاء المتشبثين....بيكونوا تقديرتهم C , D......

عن أخر منطلق بحرية و تعبير عن مشروعه...تحرر...في فكره مشروعك...في دراساته...في أخراجه... 
ده مشروعك أنت

المشروع المعروض...ليس من الضروري أن يكون له علاقة بالموضوع...​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2016)

صورة


[FONT=&quot]مميز ...بل ساحر
أن تضع مبناك وسط كتل مباني الجار بكتل مصمت بيضاء...
سواء بإضاءة نهارية أو ليلية بإضاءتها....



​[/FONT]​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2016)

[FONT=&quot]المقارنة واضحة ! 
_ 


_[/FONT]

​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2016)

تأثير رائع بمشروعك

بأستخدام 

فن الحروف

الحروف العربية 
او الانجليزية

لعنوان المبني....

أو حروف متناثرة....رائعة بالاندسكيب


جميل وراقي...خصوصا الجراءة في أستخدام الحروف و الكلمات العربية...
عملت قبل كده موضوع مقال عن فن الحروف وتأثيره في التصميم سواء في اللاندسكيب أو كعنوان للمباني....
ولقيت معظمها حروف أنجليزي...وقلت لماذا لا نصمم حروف عربي...
حتكون اجمل لتأثير الحروف و الكلمات علينا....ففجأت ووجدت المشروع ده

فقط كنت أفضل اللون الأبيض للحروف...شغل مميز


المعمارية داليا السعدني







​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2016)

سؤال في برامج الكومبيوتر المعمارية


بأختصار

أذا كنت تبحث عن ردود محترفين

وإذا كان لديك سؤال او عندك شغل ضروري علي برنامج وتريد رد سريع لمشكلة ما...مثلا مشكلة ما في الإضاءة في الماكس
فيمكنك

أذا كان البحث سريع... فيكون اليوتيوب ...فهو يغطي كفيديوهات منتشرة لأشخاص مختلفين أجزاء أي برنامج...فيغطي الماكس و غيره
ويمكن البحث بالانجليزي أفضل و اكثر...وكذلك العربي

أما أذا كان لديك ساعات او أيام بسيطة 
فأفضل حل...هو الدخول في الشات الاجنبي للبرنامج...ويفضل الشات الأصلي للبرنامج
مثلا أسكتشب...او autocad
أو Revit او الماكس
ففي كل شات برنامج من تلك البرامج....يوجد محترفين أجانب هواياتهم الردود علي الأسئلة بسرعة و أتقان
وساعات منافسة للردود....و متابعة وهناك guru...مشرفين أكثر احتراف
فبادر في التجربة...وستجد متعة خاصة و جديدة في التعامل مع عالم جديد محترف
ويفضل أخذ صورة للمشكلة بأستخدام زرار print screen
وغالبا الرد يكون خلال ساعة الي ساعات قليلة...ويمكن السؤال في أكثر من شات للسرعة وتنوع الردود

لا تقلق .....من أنجليزيتك البسيطة
فيمكن الأستفادة من google translate
للترجمة عربي أنجليزي ...و انجليزي عربي
للسؤال و الردود



أذا كان هناك فرصة قريبا ...بأذن الله...سنحاول عمل تجربة معا للسؤال في تلك.... شات البرامج









​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2016)

من صفحة Visual Architecture


لتحميل البلوكات الجاهزة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
صح عيدكم وكل عام وانتم بخير

وبمناسبة العيد اهدي لكم هذه المجموعة الضخمة
ومن تجميعي لمختلف المواقع الاقوى
لتحميل البلوكات الجاهزة والتي يتعب الاغلب في البحث عنها
وفي البحث عن بعض البلوكات المعينة
اليوم وداعا مع هذه المجموعة يمكنك الاستغناء كليا عن البحث
وايجاد كل ماتريد
وبدون اطالة اترككم مع المواقع ارجوا الدعاء لي ........
[FONT=&quot]

http://3dsky.org/
http://gfxpeers.net/torrents-details.php?id=11520
http://www.3dxia.com/3dmoxing/
http://www.archidom.net/
http://www.crazy3dfree.com/

http://www.3d66.com/model_1_5.html



[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2016)

المكتبة المعمارية الضخمة 
مكتبة مفيده جدا 
مشاريع - كتب - مجلات - ملفات اوتوكاد - ابحاث - ورش عمل - دروس 

http://www.mediafire.com/?pt304s24l5yg2


كل الشكر لصاحب المكتبة ومن قام بتجميعها الزميله | سمر فؤاد






​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2016)

أزاي توصل لأمتياز المشروع ؟...أية هي الخطوات؟

أقهر...أهزم..
سنقهر معا التقديرات الضعيفة .... ونحلق معا في أفاق أعلي
بالموضوع هنا تصميمات أعجبتني .... بنرحب
بمستوي تقدير 
C , D

و الوصول الي مستوي أفضل....و حتي الوصول
بأذن الله ....لتقدير أحسن ...
A للأمتياز


أعرض مشروعك...لو محرج ...ممكن تشيل الدرجة....او التقدير....أو حتي نعرضها بدون الأسم و الجامعة ....ونتناقش أزاي نحسن المستوي

بس أكتب ده في رسالتك للصفحة مع شغلك...يعني قول عايز تحط الأسم و التقدير...والجامعة...ولاه لا

علي فكرة انا كنت متخصص
C 
بأنوعها في الكلية بجامعة عين شمس
ومرتين أخذت صدمة
ال D 
فلا تقلق






















العشر خطوات ...حتي لو كنت من أصحاب تقدير
C , D














أزاي توصل لأمتياز المشروع ؟...أية هي الخطوات؟
العشر خطوات ...حتي لو كنت من أصحاب تقدير
C , D



1- أبحث في النت وخصوصا google images ....والمواقع مشاريع مماثلة زي ما بحتنا في 1 post السابق ...في كل صورة وأتوكاد...لمشاريع طلاب ....وأيضا المشاريع العالمية ...مهما كان عدده....
علي فكرة الدكاترة بينبهروا بالمشاريع العالمية وبيأخذوا منها أفكار زييينا

2- يفضل ان أطبع كل مشروع منهم بالكامل....A3 أو A4
لو الماديات مش متاحة...يبقي تحفظها بجهاز الكومبيوتر عندك....مرتبة و مصنفة...كل مشروع في Folder


3- أدرس كل مشروع لوحده مميزاته أية ...متقلقش ركز وحتييجي...ولو حتدرس كل مشروع بهدوء ولو لمدة ساعة

4- أغلق كل ده ..ثم أقراء درسات المشروع اللي عملتاها للكلية ...


5- قول بداخلك نفسك برغبة..عايز أعمل مشروع في فكرة حلوة...فكرة أمتياز...وذكر نفسك و تخيل خلال العمل بالمشروع ...حتي لو كنت بتعاني في المجهود...

6- أطلق للنفس العنان للأنطلاق بالتصميم ...سيكون في معانة ..ولكنها ستخرج بفكرة المشروع...متقلقش علي الوقت ...أو التأخير...لأن كلما كنت مبسوط و مقتنع بالفكرة...ستزيدك حماس غريب وتدفعك دفع للعمل بها...أتوماتيك...يفضل تضع بعد أو مع الفكرة 4 أو 5 أو أكثر... عناصر جذابة بالمشروع...ودي سهل تلاقيها معانا في مشاريع عالمية...يعني شكل مسطحات زجاج بتقسمات معينة...شكل أعمدة مميز....طريقة موجة معينة...يعني الجماليات اللي بنفصصها مع كل مشروع عالمي,,,أضع 5 أو 6 منساجمين..للأبهار


7-يفضل أخذ أراء الكاترة و المعيدين و أصحاب الخبرات والطلاب المتعاونين في المشروع وتفاصيلة...

8- بعد رسم تصميم ورسم المشروع بالكامل


9- أستخدم نفس طريقة البحث google iamges..لطرق الأخراج من مشاريع طلاب وأيضا مشاريع عالمية...وأشوف أية اللي يناسب مشروعي وأعملها....وخصوصا موضوع التشجير الملائم لمشروعي...والألوان

10- خلال مراحل العمل بالمشروع و خصوصا الأخراج...أخذ الأراء ...ولكن مع الحفاظ علي مفاجأت المشروع ...ولو أجزاء معينة أو الأخراج


بس..مفيش طالب أمتياز مبيعملش كده...وبينقل ويأخذ من هنا وهنا...سواء مشاريع الطلاب وخصوصا أيضا المشاريع العالمية ..اللي هي كنز للأفكار​*
*​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2016)

هناك معماري يشاهد مشروع في اليوم...وأخر لا يشاهد شئ أطلاقا...وأخر يشاهد صورة واحدة في اليوم...واخر مشروعين...وأخر 10 مشروعات في اليوم...ولفترة سنة أو عدة سنوات
فهل يتساوون...في المستوي..وفي التصميم..أو في ثقة العمل
!!​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2016)

6 صور

فن...الإسكتشات

لقيت عدة إسكتشات بأحدي صفحات الفيسبوك المعمارية

في ناس كتيير..بتهرب منها...وأنا منهم...مع إن في المرات القليلة اللي عملت فيها إسكتشات النتيجة كانت كويسة و أكثر مما توقعت...وفي وقت قصير..ورغم ذلك مازال الإسكتشات..في zone الصعب...نحاول الان نسهلها علي نفسنا مع الإسكتشات أو فن الإسكتشات

الإسكتشات...مهمه مثلا للطالب في أمتحانات التصميم المحدده الوقت...أو حتي خلال مروره بالأفكار الاولي لمشروعه...ورغبته في أظهار المشروع قبل عرضه علي الدكتور

عرفت مؤخرا...أن الدكترة و المعيدين ....دول متخصصين...فما بالك بغير المتخصصين...الشخص العادي...بيتأثروا كثيرا بالألوان و الإظهار ووضع الأشجار والزرع
يعني ممكن مشروع عادي بأظهار مميز...يكون احسن من مشروع جيد بإظهار عادي

الإسكتشات...مهمه ساعات في وقت الإحتياج لها... لإظهر فكره سريعة للعميل...او صاحب العمل




نشوف عملها إزاي...

مبناه عبارة عن خطوط قليلة بسيطة مختصرة...وأكثرالأشجار حول تصميمه كأنها كور بأحجام مختلفة...ووضع في بعضها بعض الخطوط المنحنية

كتل المشروع تون بيج خفيف...ماعدا أكد زجاج المشروع بلونه الأزرق

أعطي تون لون رمادي للشارع..وبني لمواقف السيارات...وبيج للأرصفة..ووضع حتي خطوط أشارة المرور البيضاء
أظهر السيارات بطريقة مضحكة بسيطة وجميلة

والخلفية مجرد خطوط رأسية وأفقية...مختصرة مباني الخلفية....وبتون خفيف رمادي وبيج







تونات أبيض رصاصي للمبني...أزرق للزجاج

تونات الاخضر..للشجر والنجيلة...وتونات بيج للأرصفة....وبني لمواقف السيارات

الخلفية وكأنها أنصاف مستطيلات بينها الشجر وتونات خفيفة










الشجر ملء المشروع بجمال...وتنوع درجات تونات الأخضر









طريقة عمله للمواقف بتونات الرمادي والسيارات....والخلفية وتدرج أختفائها والخط الأخير










ممكن الواحد بيفكر في التفاصيل أكثر...بس الإسكتش من غير تفاصيل... عناصره كتيره وبسيطة.. .. وبتشتت النظر...ألا الألمام بالفكره









المبني كتل...و خطوط زجاج...وأسقف بخطوط بسيطة







الإسكتش القادم...أفتح صور الأسكتشات جنبك...وحاول تقليدها...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2016)

7 صور

الكلمات و العمارة و الديكور
وجمالها

الحروف الانجليزية

جمال تأثيرها
كعنوان او ديكور بحروفها البيضاء الناعمة...صباحا..أو الإضاءة عليها ليلا




لوحة عنوان للمبني








بيضاء جميلة ناعمة....ومعبرة








متألقة ليلا...بإضاءات تظهر بياض لونها








متألقة ببياضها نهارا...وسط الخضرة والسيارات...معبرة عن ضخامتها








عشوائية...قائمة... ونائمة.... و مائلة
بألون أورنج مبتهجة... وscale أكبر من الأشخاص





​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أكتوبر 2016)

[FONT=&quot]
درس عن كيفية عمل المشاريع العضوية organic modeling.
بطريقة الـsurface modeling ..

برنامج ثري دي ماكس ..

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الجزء الأول :
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?cwafcyo164j3hab

الجزء الثاني :
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kywwz7j9o4lgpd2

الجزء الثالث :
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?84zwbbgt7usdc2j​[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أكتوبر 2016)

نيفرت...neufert

م. Mortaza Hussein 



http://www.mediafire.com/downlo…/5748il997wpa5if/Neufert.rar



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أكتوبر 2016)

صورة



مناقشة مشروع التخرج

​سؤال من DM Mohamed
طيب انا مشروع تخرجى مركز ثقافى وعند مناقشة اﻻسبوع ده ممكن اعرف ايه اﻻسئلة للجنة تحكيم ممكن تسئلها واناقش ازاى وجزاكم الله كل خير 
الموضوع هام وعاجل
.
. ...
أبحث عن ...العناصر المهمة سواء في مشاريع محلية او عالمية و مشاريع التخرج...
حول تربطها بمشروعك وتبحث عن تلك العناصر....
حاول تقرأ في رأس أي المشاريع الكبري...مثل اليوم عرضنا مشروع بالسعودية...حاول تأخذ منه لغة فكرة وفلسفة وعرض المشروع....بتساعد لغويا في العرض​
يفضل تسجل فيديو ليك كتمرينات و أنت بتجاوب ....عن الفكرة...أستخدام المشروع....ربطه بالموقع وتأثيرهما علي بعض.....طراز المستخدم في المشروع....المداخل و مواقف السيارات....حاول تدور علي نقاط اخري...

سجل كذا فيديو...حتلاقي بتنتقد نفسك لو الصوت ضعيف حتعليه...لو بتهز أديك بعصبية في المناقشة حتقللها...لو نظراتك مش محددة بتعدلها...بتكرار الفيديوهات ولو حتي عشر فيديوهات .....حتشجعك كثييير لو بتخجل من المناقشات....وخايف تخطاء أو يغمي عليك...حتلغي أو تخفف كتيير الرهبة دي....حتخليك منفتح ومتشجع ومحضر للأجابة.... بتفرق كتييير​
لو في أمكانيات .....حاول تلبس ملابس تكون فاخرة....ويفضل تكون بلون من ألوان المشروع.....جاكت بدرجة لون المشروع....​
ياريت برضه لو في أي نقاط حد يحب يضيفها مؤثرة​

اول شي التعريف على النفس 
وبعدها اسم المشروع ونوعه 
وبعده الفكره المشروع وشنو ربطه بالي سويته يعني تبينه واهم شي تفكر بكلام مقنع وسلس 
وبعدها نقاط القوه كامله بمشروع وتبينه عن طريق الدايغرامات اذا موجوده 
ومن ثم التحديات الواجهتك والسبب

بص مبدأيا لازم تكون فاهم مشروعك وفاهم فكرتك والهدف من مشروعك
وحاول علي قد ماتقدر ان محدش يسألك يعني انت غطي علي اللجنة 
اول حاجة ابدا بتعريف نغسك وبعد كدة اسم مشروعك وبعد كدة فكرتك وتحليلها
وعلاقتها بالمشروع والهدف من المشروع وعلاقتة بارض الواقع واهميتة 
وبعد كدة ابدا حلل بلاناتك واحدة واحدة مع النظر في الكتل وبعد كدة القطاعات
والموقع العام بس يكونو هما زهقو منك 

​حاول اتحدث عن التحديات المعمارية التي واجهتك بالمشروع وكيف انت عالجتها
و اتحدث عن التحديات الإنشائية و الحلول الاوجدتها ايضا . 
اتحدث عن وسائل الحركة الافقية والرأسية وايضا توزيعك للكتل والفراغات لازم تتكلم عنها 
وليه انتا وضعتها في الاماكن اللي انت حدتها ليها ف المشروع

اول شي حيكون تعرف عن نفسك ممكن يكون في ضيوف خارج الجامعه .
بعدها تبدا تشرح الفكره المشروع من اين استحويتها وكيف طبقتها ع مشروعك 
والاهم تتكلم عن جهه المستفيده من هذا مشروع واهدافك شو ؟
وبعدين تنتقل ع plans توضح مداخل الرئيسيه للمشروع ولي عملتها
بهل مكان توضح سبب وحاول يكون فلسفيا مطابق مع رؤياك بالمشروع . 
وبعدها توضح 3Ds وعلاقتها مع مجاورات المشروع من مباني او صرح معروف 
وحول فكرتك مستقبليه حول مشروع كي يصبح ايقونه في مدينه اللي عامل فيها مشروع ،
واذا عندك تفاصيل حول مشروعك حاول تظهرها من مقاطع وواجهات 
واذا عندك فكره معينه ومحاكاه مع مجاورات لان هون راح توضح قوه مشروعك . 
وحاول مناقشه تبعك بيكون بصوت عالي واضح واثق شو عم تحكي 
ويفضل تتكلم بالانكليزي تكون افكارك واضحه وحدد شو راح تحكي 
لاتكون مشتت الفكر لان الاساتذه من بيشوفو شخص مرتبك بيهجموا عليه بالاسئله
وهون راح درجه تنقص لان راح تكون في وضع حرج .
حاول قدر امكان مايسالوك كون مرتب افكارك وطريقه عرض 
وانتقال تكون صحيحه معماريه ومرتبه .تحياتي



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أكتوبر 2016)

حوحو ....
أضغط ملفاتك على حاسوبك بأقصى حد ممكن 10 GB إلى 2 GB


http://www.igli5.com/2013/08/10-gb-2-gb.html



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أكتوبر 2016)

موقع أخر 

مجرب النسخ منه


Cad Blocks Free - Download Free CAD Blocks





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

صورة




إسكتش بعناصر مشروعك....
تظهر دراساتك للأندسكيب و الجلسات....وتظهر مادتها
خشبية متموجة تتفاعل مع حوض الزرع و الشجرة......



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

صورة

​

لما اجى اصمم اى وحدة سكنية 
(وكذلك لأي مشروع كبير كان أو صغير)
يجب مراعاة الاتى :
..
..
1_ الاتجاهات (لان كل اتجاه يفضل وضع فراغ معين فيه من الفراغات)
مثلا 
الشمال (البحرى ) يفضل وضع عليه الاستقبال والمعيشة 
الجنوب (القبلى ) يفضل وضع عليه المطبخ والحمام _مخزن _سلم ..
الشرق .. مفضل وضع عليه النوم
الغرب (اى واحدة من اللى فوق )
مع العلم ان اتجاه الرياح السائد فى مصر هو (الشمالية الغربية )
...
..
2_ الشوارع والحدود ..
لازم اعرف الشوارع عندى سواء الرئيسية او الفرعية 
ومعرفة متطلبات العميل فى النقطة دى لانه يبقد يقول عايز المدخل من اى شارع فيهم ..
الحدود (مثلا الجار ) طبعا الفراغات المهمة بتكون ع الشارع حتى لو كان شارع اتحاه قبلى زى الاستقبال ..
اما الجار بيكون عليه الفراغات الاقل اهمية زى المطبخ الحمام وممكن غرف ع حسب التصميم ..
..
..
3 _ معرفة طبيعة المكان (قرية ام مدينة ) كل واحدة فيهم لها نظامها ف التصميم
المدينة مثلا بيكون اغلبه شغل استثمارى (يعنى الشقق دى ممكن يبيعها فبالتالى بنبدا نشتغل ف التصميم ع الاساس دة ) ..
..
القرية طبعا ليها خصوصيتها ومتطلباتها الخاصة ..
..
4_ معرفة متطلبات العميل وايه اللى عايزه بالظبط فى التصميم 
سواء يحدد مكان المدخل او عدد الفراغات او الحمامات او المساحات ..
او لو عنده نشاط تجارى معين عايز يضيفه فى التصميم ..
ومعرفة عقل وطريقة تفكير العميل اللى قدامى والمفروض انها تحترم بما لا يؤثر ع اسس التصميم ..
..
...
..
م معمارية / وفاء الدنينى ..
..



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

*من أفضل العناصر التي تعطي للمبني أو مشروعك أبهار هي
*
المبالغات في الأحجام ....

كتكبير....أو تصغير

محبب للناس 

في المباني.....وفي اللاندسكيب
فكرة بسيطة و جميلة علي شواطئنا...
وفهم لطبيعة المكان و الناس....
وقد تكون أعلان جيد لشركة نظارات شمسية مثل police
بدل من تماثيل نفرتيتي المشوهة...والفرخة الذهبية....
وغيرهم...











أبتكار المصمم....حتي مع الشجيرات في اللاندسكيب
بجمال ألوانها....وفن المبالغة...كأقلام ألوان










فن المبالغة.....
محبب للناس....سواء بتكبير العنصر بمبالغة....أو تصغيره بمبالغة
سواء كان عنصر أو كتلة واحدة من كتل المشروع....أو كل المبني
وهنا مكتبة بواجهات كتب ضخمة....











مبالغة معمارية لطيفة مع أقلامالألوان _وتصميم حضانة.... _:34:_
فكر طالب ولكن لا يقل عالمية إذا كان هو مبتكرها بالكامل_​​
_

_








ممكن أن يحتوي لاندسكيب مشروعك علي عنصر مميز ظاهر....
قد يكون مبالغة حجم شئ ما
أو تصغير لحجم شئ ما
أو ظهور و اختفاء ....مثل هذا التصميم











كثرت المبالغة المعمارية بعناصر المبني...
بمبالغة تكبير العنصر....أو تصغيره ....للأبهار


وهنا بالغ في المزراب...واكده باللون الاحمر...يحمله عمودين أبيض اللون...
وجعل المزراب شلال مياة لحمام السباحة...
فيصبح شكل و وظيفة ..


أنه المعماري











مبالغة العناصر المعمارية...
أحدي طرق التمييز
بأرشه العالي البيج
من امام كتله البرج شبه إليبس
وحوله تدرجات كتل أقل

وألتفاف الكمرة العريضة الملتوية

والقاعدة بتدرجاتها و جمال نسب فتحاتها بين المستطيلات الطولية و العرضية بتنوع مميز

جرأة وتمييز من المصمم












فن المبالغات
وهنا بتفاصيل فن إسلامي من زخارف بحجم كبير....
واللعب بتموج التخانات لها...لأحدث ديناميكية ومفاجأة ....











هنا فقط مبالغة...الضخم ...والصغير
علي مستويين...أورجانك

وخلفهما أخري متكررة أفقية كحلقات...











تكرارية عناصر مبناه
ولكن بمفاجأة فرق الأسكيل بمبالغة بين الكتل الكبيرة المرصوصة يرأسية 
والكتل الأخري المرصوصة أفقيا بأزاحة او حتي بميل

ولم ينسي العمارة الحديثة بفريمات بوكساتها البيضاء...boxes

التكرارية و فرق الأسكيل...ومفاجأة الازاحة
كونت تألق مبناة و جماله...

حتي الزجاج في الكورنر لعدة أدوار .... رائع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

من اهم العناصر المناسبة لبيئتنا الصحراوية المشمسة القوية

لم أري طبيعية للمباني مثلما أدخلتها 

ال louvres

الشرائح الخشبية...ككاسرات لأشعة الشمس 
أمام مسطحات الزجاج الكبيرة...
وهنا تتعاشق مع الأبيض ببروزاته
في الخارج و في الغاطس تحت بروزه....
ويستمر بفريمات الخشب للزجاج....

جمال و بساطة وفن ووظيفة.....










قد تكون بتشكيلات خشبية ...ستارة أمام زجاج المبني كله....أو جزء....
كمشربية....أو مربعات متقاطعة تجريد لها....










جميل عندما يتحرر المعماري....
البوكس الأطار الأبيض البارز...بأضلاع منحرفة...
والlouvers الشرائح الخشب هنا مموجة...أفقيا و عناصر طولية....
وخالف هذا البوكس المنحرف... بعنصر طولي...من العمود بشكل أيضا منحرف والزجاج من حوله يقفل فراغ الدبل هايت مع الحائط الجانبي...مع كمر ميتل أفقي منحرف أيضا....


أستخدم الرخام البيج المجزع أفقيا...كعنصر طولي بالجنب ليظهر ويأكد باقي أنحرافات الزوايا...
وكرره كأجزاء طوليه منحرفة تحت بوكس الشرائح الخشب










جمال مادة خلف مادة....
هنا صمم هيكل من louvers الشرائح الأفقية...بأنحناءتها...والطولية المموجة

بفتحات أورجانك في التشكيل و في الحواف...ما بين أنها بعمق عرضها...وبين أنها تكون موازية للهيكل...

والمبني بالداخل بمصمته و زجاجه...وإضاءاته

والأسم يتألق ببريق النيون....

ما هي المادة المستخدمة للهيكل...هل هي نوع من اللدائن المعالجة؟...يسهل تشكيلها وتثبيتها...والتحكم فيها....
وأزاي تثبيتها ؟...وهل يوجد لقطات أخري؟

فمجرد معرفة نوعها و أسعارها و طريقتها....ستكون رائعة لتجاري....أو كبرج سكني...وغالبا رغم الخوف من الأقتراب من تلك المباني إلا انها قد تكون من مادة ليست خيالية السعر أو يصعب الوصول أليها...أو أستخدامها....فالأنسان عدو ما يجهل...
فهل من باحث في النت عنها؟













من بين فلات واجهة مبناه وانحرافها
برز بإليبس...وتشكيل فراغها بال louvers...كتشكيل
ولكسر أشعة الشمس...
والفراغ الداخلي ما بين شكل الإليبس و الفلات....

ثم وضع عنصر المياة....الذي أصبح وظيفته أكثر بجوار السكن لراحة المدخل والجلسة....وكحمام سباحة أيضا
لان المصممين وجدوا أستخدامه كعنصر حول الجلسات و لراحة و جمال المدخل....اكثر من أستخدامه كحمام سباحة....












 تقسيم مثلثات خشب السقف
بعروق و كمرات و فواصل......و الشرائح ال louvers

بتفاصيل ورسومات تتناسب مع طبيعة ووظيفة المشروع











جميل...انه يخرج من البوكس ...منكسر زجاج واجهته
ومن بين الحوائط المصمته البيضاء الجانبية

بروز بوكس أخر بمبالغة البروز
ويسدل من نهايته louvers خشب تظلل و تجمل البوكس
مع زجاج البلكونة كجزء من البوكس

ثم يستمر بالخشب للسقف...وللمطبخ
ليقول أن الأبيض و الخشب ينعكس بالداخل...
وخارجه مثل داخله
صافي الأبيض....دافئ الخشب












 فقط بروز أعمدة و كمر عروق خشب
وأمامها الشرائح الخشب louvers
فعل الكثير في تصميم سكني مبناه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

صورتين



[FONT=&quot]عندما تبحث في google images .....عن مثلا مشروع لفندق...
هناك فرق في البحث عند كتابة مشروع فندق....أو كتابة أتوكاد فندق....أو مشروع معماري او تخرج فندق.....
كل منهم لها نتائج بحث مختلفة....
مثل ما بالصورتين المرفقتين....
طبعا بالضغط علي الصورة ب google images....حتظهر أكبر 
وبالضغط مرة أخري عليها حتفتح الموضوع الأصلي...أو الموقع 
بتفاصيل أو مناظير أو رسومات أو معلومات أكثر.....[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وهكذا لأي موضوع للبحث....أو لأي نوعية مشروع....

​[/FONT]​








​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

صورة مجمعة



طلب احد الاعضاء ( أزي أعمل ماكيت Model ) 
..................................................................
ده موضوع مهم جدا للناس فيديوهات تفصيلية لعمل الماكيت 
الموضوع ده قاعدت ساعتين بعمل يحث عليه 
المصدر...العمارة و الفنون Archi_Arts
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
1- دول 4 دروس لعمل ماكيت لفيلا تفصيلية بطريقة محترفة 
https://www.youtube.com/watch…
............................................................................................
2- فيديو سريع مدته 13 دقيقة 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JFI8SF_V0c
............................................................................................
3- فيديو سريع لعمل ماكيت من الخشب ( حلو جداااا ) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ept5lAWcmXU
............................................................................................
4- فيديو طويل و سريع لماكيت رائع من الخشب 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbhH_alg2AA
...........................................................................................
5- فيديو لعمل ماكيت لسكشن ... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCLpg7opco8
..........................................................................................
6- ده فيديو كنت نزلته قبل كده كويس جدااااااا 
https://www.facebook.com/archiarts2000/videos/719138764883147/
...........................................................................................
7- فيديو رااااائع لعمل ماكيت 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQ3vhJE2TLI
.........................................................................................
- الصورة دي فيها لقطات من ال 7 لينكات علشان تعرفها قبل متدخل عليها grin emoticon 
و بكده أكون حولت اني اغطي جزء كبير و ساعدت بنسبة 40% الدور عليك انت لازم تشتغل بأيدك .....










​كيف تصنع نموذجاً معمارياً بنفسك .....؟!!
طرق العمل ووالمواد الأدوات المستخدمة إليك هذا الالبوم ستجد على كل صورة خطوات العمل للآلية المستخدمة وبعض النماذج التي عملها بالفعل 
...............................................
بعض الفيديوهات المساعدة أيضاً 
Part 1. Architectural Model Making: Tools & Materials
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47lD_XQ5ID8
Part 2. Architectural Model Making: Scaling & Cutting
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV093Yo1Ab4
Part 3. Architectural Model Making: Gluing and Connecting
https://www.youtube.com/watch/?v=hytDc_mtW-A
...................................................................
عرض لنماذج عديدة بمختلف المواد والكتل المعمارية 
https://www.pinterest.com/explore/architecture-model-making/ 
http://l.facebook.com/l.php…
...................................................
بعض الطرق والأشكال لكيفية عمل الفرش الداخلي والخارجي للنموذج 
https://l.facebook.com/l.php…
https://l.facebook.com/l.php…​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

موقع أجنبي به رسومات و بلوكات كثييرة لمشاريع مصنفة 2d & 3d
ساعات بندور عليها و صعب نلاقيها
http://www.freedwg.eu/index.htm 
مثلا لو مشروعك مطارات حتلاقي رسومات لطائرات...ممرات...رسومات لأزرع الممرات التي تربط بين المبني و الطائرات و غيرها....
وهكذا لباقي المشاريع والبلوكات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

صورة



دة لينك هتلاقوا فيه اكتر من 100 مشروع تخرج .. بالتوفيق ..
مشاريع مشابهة واخراج لباكلوريوس
http://s155.photobucket.com/…/library/graduation%20projects…



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

دراسات


من لوح الدراسات.... 
حركة المرور و اتجاهات الحركة .....
أطلاله المبني .....​




*


*


حركة الشمس والرياح وتأثيرهم علي المبني 
من ناحية الاضاءه والتهويه الطبيعيه
حركة الرياح شمالية غربية 
حركة الشمس شرقية جنوبية وغربية


الشمال المحبب له الاستقبال والمعيشة والنوم ( بالترتيب )
القبلى ( الخدمات ( مطبخ _ حمام _مخزن _سلم )
الشرق المحبب له النوم ثم النوم ثم النوم 
الغرب ممكن اى حاجة من اللى فوق يتحط فيه ..

اه نسيت اقولكم تحاولو ميكنش الحمام ف اتجاه القبلة (ولو اجبرت انك تضعه ف هذا المكان ) 
يبقى تغير فرش الحمام ( القاعدة )



*







الدرسات
أنشائي المبني..
مش عارف الأستدامة...أو أتجاه الشمس مع المبني
مرونة التصميم...و فتحات الزجاج المحيطة بالمبني والمطلة علي الخارج
**












**برنامج الإستخدامات...
مسطح للفنون بالسطح الخراجي و المدجات...
التوجية....والمدرجات تطل علي مسطح مياة النهر



*​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

[FONT=&quot]تحميل كتاب ... time saver....أنجليزي[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://www.mediafire.com/?ue7q8u5028ocun0



[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

صورة



كتاب تحليل الموقع 

للدكتور طارق أبو عوف
اللينك يعمل بكفاءة وجربته وشاهدت محتويات الكتاب....
http://www.mediafire.com/?l15xj3dt3lahl13
أو
http://www.mediafire.com/file/m04tjxks3hwbdq5/تحليل+الموقع++للدكتور+طارق+ابو+عوف.rar



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

صورة


بروز الأسقف كمظلات بارزة...بالأول ....وبالسطح
مع حرفها المائل عند الأنحناءات....
وتحميلها علي أعمدة شجرية بشكل حرف Y
وتفاعلها مع الزجاج....
ورائع ال louvers أمام مسطحات الزجاج.....
عناصر رائعة ومتفاعله...يمكن ان تمييز بها مشروعك بتنوع و تجديد وأضافات اخري....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

ورق أو شرائح...بيضاء...خرسانة
والزجاج الاخضر



العمارة الحديثة....في الغرب

الكثير منها ...يتعامل مع الزجاج الأخضر الشفاف...الذي يعكس ما داخله من حياة...ويبان من خلفه بلاطات الأسقف الغير واضحة
وكل التفاصيل باهته وخفيفة وناعمة من خلف الزجاج

العناصر...زجاج بالكامل.....مع وجود شرائح أو رقائق ..خرسانة...بيضاء
تتفاعل و تشكل بعناصرها الرأسية و الأفقية.... حول البوكس الزجاج أو الشكل الزجاجي

مئات أو الألاف من الأبراج السكنية.....بهذا الشكل....

حلم وليس مبني





مش عارف مين اللي عودنا علي الحائط الرأسي لازم يكون فلات ... ما هو curve أهو و زي الفل
ولا البلكونه لازم بلاطتها تكون مستطيلة....ماهي أهي بطنها مائل...... وحلوة





كسر ملل المسطح الفلات ....أو curve منحني
بتشكيل فراعات بأي شكل مربعات ...أسلامي...عربي
في الخرسانة


وجميلة...... الزجاج الأخضر من ورائها






بلاطات البلكونات ....الغير مستطيل المقطع











نرجع للأبيض و الأخضر

عمارة سكنية
*Zannetou 15*

ورق أو شرائح...بيضاء...تسمي خرسانة.... طارت لتستقر رأسية

وعندما طارت الشرائح الرأسية....أما تستقر علي الأرض رأسية....حول المربع 
أو أنطوي أثنين منهما ببوز عن المربع



ومن خلفها شرائح أخري أفقية... تسمي بلاطات بدروة....وزجاج يقفل ما بينها
وهي ما بين أن تظهر فوق الشرائح أو تختفي علي أستحياء من ورائها
و فجأة طلعت لسانها...
كأنها تقول ياسم














ثم أرادت في الخلفية الظهور صريحة مخترقة الشرائح الطولية....ملهوفة لتري من في الخارج....كبلكونة
وظهرت أذونيها...بل 3 أذون..و 3 عيون 






الشريحتين المنطويتين الأثنين ببوز عن المربع.... البوز مرتفع عن الأرض بأنحناء لأعلي
وما بين الشريحتين...تظهر البلكونات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

صورة

​

من ميزات أسكتشب sketchup
يوجد موقع له للحصول علي أي 3d تبحث عنه ....بلوكات 

https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/?hl=en

هنا بالموقع يوجد محرك بحث
تكتب أي بلوك 3d تبحث عنه....ويمكن أستخدامه أيضا بأي برنامج 3d​

بعد حفظه ب ext. أخر.....يعني حفظ الملف بنوعيه أخري يتقبلها البرنامج الذي تستخدمه...زي الأتوكاد .dwg​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

فيديو


أستخدمات ألفا ماركر.....لبدايات المشاريع....أسكييز....وامتحانات التصميم
وممكن أستخدمها في تلوين المشاريع خصوصا لو في تأخير في التلوين لانها سريعة و عملية


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

صورة



موقع لمشاريع تخرج.....

http://www.ibbarchi.com/

أو
www.ibbarchi.com



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

صورة





من طرق اخراج المناظير...
ربطها بخلفية من صورة من goole images
حسب طبيعة التصميم و المكان ووظيفته
فهنا ربط رندر المطعم أو الكافيتريا بأجدي الأستادات....
والبحث عن صور الأستادات بلقطة داخلية و أختيار ما يناسب المنظور الداخلي
أو حتي الخارج......
ثم ضبط الصورة وربطها بالرندر بتفتيح وتغميق الألوان....إضاءة الصورة.....
هل تحتاج الي تبهيت أو العكس...وهنا ربطها بخطوط فريمات الزجاج...
أحدث تأثيير قوي بالمنظور الداخلي....


وتستطيع ان تضع العديد من المناظير الداخلية وىالخارجية للمبني وكذلك للاندسكيب
وهي مناظير من النت لم تتعب في عملها
ولكنك نجحت بربطها بمشروعك
ودراساته
ليصبح مميز







​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

أذا كنت بتبحث عن داتا او أفكار لمشروع ما....وليكون حتي مكتب بريد...
في GOOGLE IMAGES.....تبحث بطرق مختلفة و متنوعة بالعربي و الانجليزي....
مثلا مشروع مكتب بريد...مشروع طالب مكتب بريد....
يعني أضافة كلمة كطالب بتأثر في نتيجة البحث....ممكن برضه ابحث تحت مشروع معماري مكتب بريد....
ممكن حتفرق برضه ب اتوكاد مكتب بريد...و أيضا مشروع أتوكاد مكتب بريد....
وهكذا في مائة طريقة للبحث....بعد كده بالأنجليزي نفس الشئ....
لو مبعرفش أترجم أستخدام GOOGLE TRANSLATE....
للترجمة عربي أنجليزي او العكس.....
architectural post office ...autocad post office...وهكذا......

طبعا حد حيسأل ولكن اللي بيظهر صور لمناظير أو رسومات فقط....فعلا....
ولكن بالضغط عليها او علي العنوان حتفتح مصدرها بمعلومات و داتا أكثر وصور و مناظير و رسومات....
وربما في أحدي فتح تلك المصادر تلاقي شلال من المعلومات و الروابط الكثيير
لمشروعك أو مشاريع كثيير مماثلة أو صفحة بتجمع مشاريع لنفس مشروعك.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

صورتين



الحروف و الارقام

هناك مشاريع كثيير لطلاب.....أو لمعماريين كبار
أخذت شكل حروف أو أرقام...مع تغيير في ملامحها
فالعين تألف المعروف من الأرقام و الحروف....
علي أن تكون غير مباشرة للنظر....
وهنا مشروع الكتل بتجميع حرف "و"
وفي مشاريع كانت حرف Z 
وفي مشاريع حروف Y , S , W, H , G
ورقم 8 كثيير...








مشروع يأخذ حرف 8
مع عنصر مميز بينهم الكتلة النصف كرويةوأستخدام الخلفية الملونة الباهتة في الاخراج وشريط العناونين الأسود



​​




تكرارية عمارات بحرف H
كتل الكورنر المصمته تحوي بينها بلكونات الأدوار...
من القلب يعلو الكتلة البيضاء ربما للسلم و ممر الشقق...
وميل بأسقف برجولة البلكونات بتضاد...
ميزت المبني.....










البوكسات أصبحت من سمات العمارة الحديثة
والمصمم هنا حب يخالف البوكس المتعارف عليه بشكل حرف G
بأسقف مائلة والبلكونة تكمل باقي حرف G
وبروز البوكس الفريم الأبيض

وصمم كتل بروزات من الخشب برضه أصبح الخشب بالواجهات سمه في العمارة الحديثة..
وقواطيع مادة بيضاء
وبينهم الزجاج غاطس
بتألق و جمال





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

فيديو






الفيديو ده بيستخدم الأسكتشب لرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد للبرج الأورجانك ده...
....في 10 دقائق....ممكن بالتجرية في الاول يأخذ معاك ساعة
حتلاقي فيديوهات اخري لو أدربت عليهم حتتقن الأسكتشب لرسم المشاريع دي


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

من الأخر....رائع....ومركز
وموضوع من صفحة Visual Architecture
ادمن /م ؛سمرفؤاد
فى ملاحظه بلاحظها على طلاب التخرج
بياخدوا اسماء مشروعاتهم المعقده ويدوروا بيها على داتا ويلاقوش اى حاجه تساعدهم
بمعنى ايه ؟؟
بمعنى ..... طالب تخرج عامل مشروع مركز تكنولوجى ثقافى فى ابحاث النانو 
...... طالب تخرج مشروعه قريه سياحيه علاجيه بيئيه خضراء مستدامه
........طالب تخرج مشروعه سوق تجارى دولى 
ويعينى يقعد يكتب على جوجل وفى المكتبات على كتب فيها العناوين المعقده ده ميلاقيش وييبكى ان مشروعه مالوش امثله وتماذج
ياشباب انتم مهندسين واخدين رياضه اتنين فين تحليل المعادلات المعقده ماتحللوا الاسماء والعناويين ده لاصولها يعنى مثلا
المشروع المركز التكنولوجى الثقافى ف ابحاث النانو هو ايه غير مركز ابحاث نظريات التصميم بتاعته مركز ابحاث لا اكتر ولا اقل مش هتصممه نانو يعنى
المشروع القريه السياحيه العلاجيه البيئيه الخضرا هى ماهى الا قريه او منتجع سياحى عادى جدا هيزود عليه جزء مستشفى عشان يبقى علاجى ويطبق فيه نظريات العماره الحضرا بس
المشروع السوق التجارى الدولى حاجه من الاتنين ياما مبانى اداريه وبورصه زى برج التجاره العالمى وبنوك ياما مول ضخم زى كارفور 
بسطوا عناوين مشروعاتكم لاصولها وابحثوا بالاصول ................
وربنا يوفقكم ان شاء الله





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

جميل عندما تتداخل رسومات أسكتشك أو مشروعك
المنظور و الواجهة الجانبية و الموقع العام
في الخطوط
في التشجير الاخضر 
وفي زراقة السماء و الماء
وأستخدام الماركر مع التحبيير....



​
​*

*










*طريقة جميلة للتشجير الفري هاند....
درجتين ألوان أخضر...خفيف و غامق
وخطوط في الأسفل...
حول تقلدها ولو بألوان خشب...لو معندكش ماركر أو مياه...
*
*

*





Nice Architectural Sketch Concept 
ماركر واكوريل






*



*
*






**
**



*










*
صورة



**Architecture presentation
متلونه بالظبط ف 8 دقايق *_��
#Amany_salah_*
بيعرضوا دورات تلوين و إظهار 
ممكن تلقي عنونهم و مكانهم بصفحتهم بالفيس بوك...ممكن تبحث تحت الأسم
أفتكر بمدينة نصر...القاهرة



*


*7 صور



Architecture presentation
cool handwriting
*#اقلام_الماركر*
يا جماعه اللى حابب يشتغل ماركر ومش عارف يجيب ايه ..يشوف الدرجات دى 
اللى يعرف درجات تانيه حلوه انا ما قولتهاش يقولنا برضو عليها عشان كلنا نستفيد...

الأسعار دي من حوالي سنة

*سعر قلم alpha 
25 جنيه
*سعر قلم alwan
11 جنيه
*سعر قلم promarker 
25 جنيه 
*#شير_ف_الخير#amany_salah



*


سألت Arch. Amany Salah
ياريت تعرض لوحة متلونة بها تأثير الألوان دي ؟

الأجابة: تطبيقات تلك الالوان علي اللوحات الملونة .... 


























*​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

نماذج مميزة لأخراج مشاريع



من طرق أخراج المشاريع....
من أفضل طرقها وتجعل المشروع هارموني ككل....
أختيار عنصر من المشروع ليشكل اللوحة ككل .....او اللوحات ككل
وهنا الموجة تقسم المنظور الرئيسي بمساحة كبيرة
وباقي المناظير و المساقط و الواجهات و القطاعات...تلتف حول المنحني....
أو الأنكسار..أو الموجة للمشروع
لم يترك مساحات بيضاء إلا بشكل أيضا موجة...
أستخدم مسطح تونات مع بعض الشرائط بأعلي و أسفل من درجات البني كفريم وبرواز للوحات سواء بدرجة البني....أو تدرج لوني له....
والمساقط والكتابات والعناويين بيضاء بينها....
وعكسها بالمنظور الكبير الكتابات بني فوق كورنر المنظور الفاتح



​

​



*
صورة مشروع تخرج..... و تعليق

أبتكر في أخراج المشروع...بوضع العلامة الموسيقية
شبه حرف الواو معكوسة لأعلي
**مأخوذة كرمز لان المشروع كلية فنون موسيقية*


*وأستخدمها لتوزيع الرسومات 
فالمناظير مرتبطة بها كدوائر
وجميل تركه لمساحة بيضاء وبها الرسومات الأفقية التحبير
والموقع العام

أخراج المشروع المميز بيأثر علي تقدير المشروع*











​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

ستجد في الصفحة من 
347 الي الصفحة 357
أي في عشر صفحات
الكثيير من مشاريع الطلاب المميزة
وشرح لطرق الأظهار بها
في تصميمات أعجبتني....بداية من هذا اللينك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t374822-347.html​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

التشبث...

مش عارف ليه معظمنا ....إن لم نكن كلنا بنميل لموضوع التشبث بأي شئ....حتي في أفكار التصميم و بداياته ودراساته....
وأخراجه 
وكأننا ندق علي أيواب خبرات الأخريين لنكررها او نتشبه بها.....ربما هو أنزعاج من الجديد ....من الوضع الجديد....
والفعل الجديد...رغم أن هذة هي الحرية...حرية التعبير و حرية التفكير.....
لماذا تلك المساحة تزعجنا و تقلقنا....ألانها جديدة...نجهلها....والانسان عدو ما يجهل....فيصبح الجديد له غموض
هذا يحدث عند جلوسك علي مكتبك لتصمم....فكرة مشروعك.....الوقت بين الجلوس 
و الوصول لشئ ما قد يكون في جلسة او 10 او حتي 20 جلسة....هذا الوقت للوصول للفكرة....قد يطلق عليه العاصفة الذهنية.....
هي عملية لشحن الفكر.....ورغبة للوصول لبدايات فكرة ترضي المصمم....ويحس انها تلك هي الفكرة اللأئقة للمشروع....
والغريب أذا سمعت صوت من نفسك بعمل محاولة اخري...او تجربة شئ جديد عليها...
فيكون الرد بالرفض.....هي كده كويسة.....
لماذا لا ندع الفكرة تاخذ وقتها وتكوينها.....من تظبيطات وتعديلات و أضافات وتحسينات.....
أو حتي يكون لدينا الشجاعة لرفضها وتغييرها والبدء من جديد....وهل البدء من جديد خسارة....ولماذا؟!
لا اعتقد حتي البدء من جديد يكون خسارة.....لان حماسك وهدفك للمشروع تصحح فتوجيه الذهن سيكون أفضل....
واكثر تركيزا و أصفي للفكرة......


ان انطلاق الفكرة...أو أحب أن أسميها نسجها....لها أدواته.....مثل النسيج يحتاج الالوان و البكرات والخيوط ...و....وو
وهكذا فكرة المشروع....تحتاج لتحليلات و دراسات ولا أقصد الدراسات المفروضة علينا من الكلية 
وأنما دراسات لكيان المشروع.....
فيتم تفصيص الموقع فربما أطلاله الموقع أو شكل الأرض....أو الجبال قد تشكل الفكرة او جزء منها....
وربما أسم المشروع و طبيعته و أستخداماته يفعل ذلك......
وربما عادات وتقاليد اهل منطقة المشروع.....
وربما أستخدام المشروع هو من سيؤثر......وربما حتي أرتفاع المشروع هو من سينشئ الفكرة من منبعها.....
فتلك الأسئلة و البدايات وتناول المصمم مع نفسه معطياتها....ستخرج من خيالاته وذهنة الفكرة التي تمثله....
وعندما يفعلها بنفسه يحس بالرحة والرضا المعماري....
ونعود للنقطة أن كلما زاد المعروض من التحليلات و الدراسات و مشاهدة مشاريع مشابهة.....
والعاصفة الذهنية في معروضها وفي وقتها وفي تناولها....كلما كان المشروع أرقي و أكثر تأثيير.....
نسيت ان أقول ان المصممين المبتدئيين يرفضون ذلك كليا....فأن اول ما يريد أن يبدء أن يرسم شئ....وبالمسطرة....
يرسم مستطيل مربع للمشروع....لا مانع سواء للمبتدئ او المحترف .....ان يرسم أو يبدء بأي شئ حتي
ولو رسم مساحات الأستخدامات بدون تفاصيل....ربما تساعده في علاقات المسطحات مع الأرض....او حجم الكتل بالأرض....
او علاقات الأستخدامات مع بعضها.....فهي تفتح الطريق ولو قليلا امامه وتريحه....انه يريد ان يري الطريق....ان يضع قدمه عليه....
فلا مانع من تلك الخطوة...وبحيث أيضا إلا تؤثر علي الخطوات القادمة ومرونتها....


ربما كلمات حديثنا مع أنفسنا في مراحل بدايات التصميم...هي ما تصنعه وهي ماتطلق الأفكار من حولة.....
فهذا يريد الفكرة السريعة العملية....وهذا يريد ان يفعل فكرة علي إلا تتعبه في تفاصيلها وتكوينها.....
وهذا يريد ان يبحث عن فكرة ينقل جزء كبيرمنها أو اغلبها....وهذا يريد ان يبدء بشئ خيالي فعال مبتكر....
وهذا يريد ان يكرر فكره مشروعه السابق مع تطويره و إضافاته.....وهذا يريد ان يصمم فكرة ترضي الدكتور وربما يبحث
ويدرس اعمال الدكتور من موقعه.....وهذا يريد ويرتاح ويتفاعل مع طراز ما قد يكون إسلامي قبطي مودرن....
وهذا قرر ان يتفاعل مع مشاريع معمارية عالمية المفضلة قد يكون لفوستر أو لزهي حديد او لجياري.....
فما هي فكرة مشروعك القادم....أم ستتشبث بشئ ما 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

صورة



أنتشرت تلك 
التعبيرات الاورجانك 
بالتصاميم...
بديناميكية حركتها و أنسيابيتها
وربما هي علاقة بين الخيال و الواقع...والمسافة فيما بينهما
الاطار الخارجي بتشكيلة يمثل الخيال بجموحه و انطلاقة
والكتل الداخلية وتمثل واقع المبني وأستخداماته....
والمسافة بينهما هي حرية و خيال وظلال و إستظلال
وتعطي نوع من الغموض المحبب....عن سببها....سبب تكوينها 

لقد مرت زها حديد وفرنك جاري منذ سنوات....بمراحل صعبة في أستخراج تلك التصميمات كرسومات 
وكان أعتمدهما علي المهارات الشخصية سواء زها حديد بالرسومات وقد تكون أسكتشات تخيلية للعمل....ولجاري كان يقوم بعمل ماكيتات كارتون وخشبية....حتي يستطيع فريق عملهما أن يحولا تلك المجهودات الي رسومات فعليه تنفيذية.....الان أصبحت برامج الكومبيوتر بتطويراتها قادرة علي عمل تلك الاعمال من كتل وأخراجها وأيضا كرسومات تنفيذية ....​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

هو أفضل ورق او كتيب لمساعدة الطالب و المعماري
لعمل الرسومات تنفيذية .....
خصوصا للمشاريع الأعتيادية كالفيلات و العمارات

الرابط:
http://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http:...6QhbUl-Mj03Usf_OO_P8Q3fZAy28JzC6tGbE9jMb2&s=1
المصدر
http://books4alll.blogspot.com/2015/12/blog-post_40.html





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

7 صور



 المباني الأورجانك

مبني أوبرا بأزمير تركيا....
كنت اعتقد من أول نظرة بأن المصمم هو زها حديد ولكنه من تصميم
Nuvist Architecture & Design. 
وهو مكتب تركي بأسطنبول
وكما قلنا أن طبيعة هذة المباني الأورجانك...بأنها تمثل علاقة فلسفية بين أورجانك الخيال لفورمة الشكل الخارجي ....وواقعية الفراغات المتكونة بالداخل للأستخدامات
وهناك مننا من المصممين ما يحتار فقط في هذا الفارق بين الخيال الخارجي و واقعية الفراغات
فأنها تحيرة...ليتسأل عما بينهم من فرغات....
فهذا الفرغات قد تكون ظاهرة أذا كانت الفريمات الخارجية مفتوحة او كولسترا....
وقد تكون غير مرئية...فهي بين السقف والفريم الخارجي.....فتكون مساحات false....
غير واقعية أو زائفة.....(ويظهر هذة الفروق خصوصا بالقطاعات sections)

وعلي المصمم ان يجعلها في حدود ضيقة قدر المستطاع....وممكن ان يشكل أيضا بها أيضا سقف الفراغ الداخلي فيلغي في أجزاء بالمبني هذا الجزء ال false

مثل سقف فراغ الصالة المتعددة الأغراض.....او الممرات أذا كانت ستخدمها.....
وهي غالبا تكون غير مرغوبة في الفراغات الضيقة
بسبب فرق الأرتفاع الشاهق للمجسم الخارجي وحجم الغرفة او الاستخدام.....


وأذا تكلمنا ببساطة عن التصميم هنا...
فهو ربط المبني بالأرض من الجهتين....
وكأنه يرتبط ويخرج من الأرض ليعود مرتبط بها....ليصبح المبني وكأنه كيان أو نبته معمارية من الأرض....فيخفف من تدرج ظهوره.....فهو ليس شاهق زاعق كالأبراج مثلا.....
ثم كان منه أن يتموج ويتشكل به إنحناءات .....
فهل هي تدل علي رغبة في الديناميكية....والحركة.....وأنسيابية نغمات الأوبرا....
أما هو يريد أن بتشبه بأمواج البحر الذي يطل عليه المبني....
اما هي تشبه بحركة طبيعية من عالم الزواحف و مدخل يشبه فمها.....
أما هي تموجات تعدوي وتروح لتغطي فوق المداخل فتظهرها....أو هي كل هذا....
فهذا ما يستطيع أن يجيب عليه المصمم...فقط 

نعود للكلام عننا كمصممين في تناولنا لتلك التصميمات....أفتكر يفضل إلا نتشبث بالمبالغة 
في الربط بين الخيال الخارجي للمبني .....والواقعية للأستخدامات الداخلية....
وإلا يقلقنا حدود او الفرق للفرغات بينهما....فهذا ما يحد الكثييرين منا في التعامل مع تلك المباني
او تناولها في التصميم....فصاحب المشروع او حتي دكتور القسم....لا يشغله تلك المسافة...
ولكن ما يهمه التناول الخارجي للشكل الفورمة وطبيعتها وحركتها وتعبيرها ونسبها
وعلاقات المصمت بالزجاج....وتوازنها.....وأي علاقات مما نذكرها في المشاريع المختلفة.....
وعلاقاتها ببعض بالمشروعويشغله كذلك حلول الأستخدامات الداخلية وتوازنها....
وعلاقاتها و الربط بيها سواء بالممرات الأفقية.....والسلالم والمصاعد الرأسية....
والفراغات التي تربط بينهم.....​​






























​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

المعماري ورغبته
ل

ربط مبناه بالأرض

بتعبيرات وتأثيرات مختلفة من مشروع لأخر
وهنا من خلال الشرائط بضخامتها ومبالغتها كرقائق او طيات
تتحرك بأختلاف خركتها وتشكيلها لتحول المبني بزجاجه
وتكون الإضاءات الطبيعية والظلال
وتنسدل للأرض لتشكل سقف الممرات او لتلتحم بالأرض كارضية الممرات....
أو تنزل تسقف سقف الدور الارضي....
أنه يلعب بها كيفما يشاء وكانها شرائط معمارية.....​​









ربط المباني بالأرض....من الموضات المعمارية
بتعطي قوة للمبني و التصميم بالأرض....
وهنا البرج....بأنكسارات و أنحناءات
ليشكل البرج بالممر بمرسي القوارب
والأبيض و الأزرق يتعانقان.....في وداعة وهدوء الأبداع​​





​



وهذا الصورة....توضح ان المصمم أخذ جانبي البرج...
كبلاطة أسفل و أعلي لسطح الدور الأرضي....

وأستمر بالشرائح كاسرات الشمس louvers
أمام زجاج الأرضي...

ليربط البرج بالأرضي...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

4 صور



طرق أخراج المانيول

جميلة طرق أخراج المشروع النخيل...خصوصا في المنظور
ودرجات ألوان فاتح و غامق الأخضر 
وتلوين الحوائط في المسقط والقطاع باللون البني النبيتي....
أو الطوبيعناصر العمارة العربية الإسلامية....
والتي أستوحت عمارة النوبة وعمارة حسن فتحي من عناصرها
الأقبية و الأرشات والقباب والبواكي....والساحة الداخلية وكما نري بالمنظور....

إستخدم تدرجات الكتل....سواء في البلان او بالواجهة
أنها عمارة غنية فريدة من الأرض بأصالتها وبساطتها
أحسن المصمم أستخدام عناصرها في تصميمه....
















​

​






*
صورتين


Architecture for human

**presentation Manual urban planning cairo university 

جميلة البيجات مع البنيات

*













*
*
*
*


*مشروع طالب...
جميل درجة النبيتي في تلوين المشروع.....مع البيجات



*​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

القطاعات


قوة تأثيير التظليل في القطاع عن أشعة الإضاءات الطبيعية و الصناعية



​​


مواد التشطيب لأخراج القطاع
مع رمي الظلال بالداخل



​

​



القطاع المنظوري...له تأثيير بالرسومات
خصوصا لو كان به مواد التشطيب و الألوان و الظلال....
وتأكيد القطاع بخط القطع الأسود السميك....



​





جمال القطاعات ال 3d
لتبين فكرة بعض التصميمات
وعلاقات الفرغات بداخلها
[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

[FONT=&quot]كيفيه عمل بحث للمشروع
اولا: تحليلات الموقع ( دراسات و محددات الموقع) 
في هذا المتطلب نقوم بتحليل الموقع ( دراسه الموقع ) من حيث :
- المنظر المناسب الذي سيطل عليه مركز الأبحاث .
-تحديد الطرق المحيطه بالموقع .. و من ثم المداخل الأساسيه و الفرعيه لهذا المشروع .
- دراسه طبيعه الموقع المناخيه ( اتجاه الرياح - اتجاه شروق الشمس ... و هكذا )
- الطبيعه البيئيه للموقع التي يمكن ان توثر في شكل المشروع . و تناغم الكتل مع هذه الطبيعه.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ثانيا: تحليل البرنامج و الوظائف : 
Zoning -تقسيم الفراغات الداخليه لمركز البحث :
سنقوم بدراسه التقسيم و التوزيع المناسب لفراغات المركز البحثي المطلوبه .. و تحليل العناصر الفراغيه للباحثين علي حده .. و للجمهور علي حده .. و الفراغات المشتركه بين الطرفين ..
- دراسه علاقه الداخل بالخارج .. و جعل الفراغات ديناميكيه مع الطبيعه .. تتأثر بها بشكل ملحوظ ..
- تحليل العناصر الفراغيه كل علي حده .. بمعني ان نقوم بتحليل كل فراغ و نوع النشاط اللذي يقام فيه .. و كيفيه القيام بالنشاط بدون النظر علي أنه مركز بحثي ..
مثال ( نحلل المكتب علي حده - نحلل صاله الانتظار علي حده ... و هكذا(
-دراسه حركه المستخدمين سواء اكانو جمهور أو باحثين أو كلاهما معا ..و علاقات الفراغات الخاصه بالفراغات العامه ..رابعا : ايجاد صور لمشاريع مماثله سابقه :
في هذه النقطه نقوم بذكر امثله قمنا بدراستها .. و نقوم بكتابه بعض التعليقات عليها ..خامسا :كتب مفيدة جدا في أسس تصميم مباني الأبحاث:
Research and technology Buildings
Building Type Basics for Research Laboratories 
Laboratory Design Guide, Third Edition
Industrial Buildings (Design Manuals)
Laboratories: A Guide to Planning, Programming
كل ماسبق يمكن تطبيقه عند عمل بحث عن اى مشروع، ولكن فى حالة مشروع ذى حالة خاصة كمشروع الترم التانى وهو حالة خاصة لان الموقع بالصحراء الغربية يجب اضافة جزء هااااااااااااااااااااااام جدا وهو:
سادسا: الدراسات البيئية:
وفى هذا الجزء نقوم بعمل دراسات عن الصحراء والحياة فيها وكيف يبنى سكانها منازلهم والمواد والتقنيات المستخدمة فى البناء وذكر لبعض النماذج (مع الصور طبعا) ودراسة المناخ ودرجات الحرارة والرياح السائدة واتجاهاتها والمعالجات البيئية لكل المشاكل.....
بالاضافة لدراسة الحياة الاجتماعية للمنطقة وعادات السكان لانها ممكن توحى لك بفكرة المشروعبعد تجميع كل هذه البيانات يأتى دور عرضها, وتوجد طريقه علميه لعرض البحث سنعرضها بطريقه بسيطه جدا وهى:
اولا: غلاف البحث ( واضح ومعبر)
ثانيا: مقدمه
ثالثا: الفهرس
رابعا: محتوى البحث
خامسا: نتائج البحث
سادسا: المراجع



​[FONT=&quot]
​



[/FONT]
[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

من دراسات توجية الشمس....
بتفيد المعماري التحكم الحقيقي الواقعي لمبناه
أختلاف زوايا سقوط الشمس صيفا عن الشتاء....
بمعرفة درجة زاوية سقوط الشمس تساعده في معرفة عمق او عرض كاسرات الشمس
في واجهته وخصوصا الجنوبية 
أو أذا كان حيعمل تدرج بروز للأدوار لترمي ظلال كل بروز علي الذي تحته....
ومعرفة الواجهة الشمالية التي قد يكثر فيها مسطحات الزجاج
وحتي الواجهتين الجانبيتين فيمكن عمل تدرجات بالمسقط الأفقي ترمي ظلال....
ياريت لو حد اكثر تخصص ودراسة يقدر يفيدنا بمعلومات بسيطة مباشرة وأدق....
وهل تعلم كمعماري ما هي زواية سقوط الشمس ...
كم درجتها؟
تفتكر ليه سمي الفراغ المظلل بالفراغ الدافئ؟!




​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

أفكار...concept


مشروع طالب ....Mastara Studio
فكرة مشروع...وتطويرها
الموضوع أحساس....ولو من بعيد...أو حتي غير متشابه
بس المصمم ده تعبيره...



العلبة دي فيها أيه...فيها فيل ​​​_
قوة التعبيرية...تحرر و فكر

_


























*



*

*مشروع بنك في جامعة دمشق ..
مشروعي باسم مسرة الحاج بجامعة دمشق 
فلسطينية الجنسية طالبة عمارة سنة ثانية 
المشروع تم استوحائه من الارض المطلوب العمل عليها حيث سحبت خطوط الموديول من الارض
لكي يكون للمشروع منسجم مع الارض وهذا هو للهدف من هذا المشروع ..
واخترنا ثلاث اشكال هندسية تمت المباعدة بينهم لكي نحصل علة هذا الشكل ..
وتم اختيار فكرة التصميت والفتح بهذه الطريقة لكي لا نقترب من شكل الفتح في المباني السكنية ولكي نعطي لهذا المشروع هيبة باعتبار هو بنك ..


*








3 صور



عائلة من أبراج بإحدي المدن الأسترالية
اتخذت الأبراج إلهام من تشكيلات الصخور البازلتية في المدينة الأسترالية....



​​












​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

[FONT=&quot]المشاريع المميزة...
كل مسقط أو رسمه تكون مميزة في حد ذاتها ...لوحدها
مميزه بخطوطها متزنة....معبرة....
وكانها ترسل دعوة لمن يري المشروع ليراها ويستمتع بها
فكل مسقط دعوة....وكل قطاع....وكل واجهة
وكل لقطة بالمنظور.....والأخراج....والألوان.....وحتي الدراسات
والمشروع ككل يشكل فكرة ما....أو اختراع ما.....أو مستوحاة ما بأبداع مصممها
والتكرار في الإستيحاء لا يضر....فالشجر واحد...ولكن أستوحي منه ألاف الأفكار للتصميم الخارجي و الداخلي...كل بأسلوبة و طريقته ولمسته[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فمثلا لو تكلمنا عن المساقط...رأينا الكثيير من المساقط التي كانت الدائرة بميالغتها أو الأليبس
وسواء كاملين أو ناقصين...وتفاعل معهم الخطوط الرأسية و الأفقية....في تضاد
قد يعطي تصميم المسقط مذاق ما....يعطيه مفاجأته وكيانه
أو ان يأتي عنصر طويل بمبالغة ليقطع المنحني او الدائري....وربما كان مائل بزوايه 45....أو أن يكون عنصر إليبس ضخم يخرج منه مستطيلات بينها فرغات لتخدم شئ ما في الإستخدامات.....أو أستخدام قوة المربع سواء واحد ضخم...او يجاور ربما مربعات اخري....أو متغيرة الأتجاهات....ربما كانت البواكي الممرات الطائرة فوق الاعمدة تشكل مع الكتل سواء فلات او منحنية او متموجة فهي تساعد وتشكل الفرغات مع الكتل...وقد إستخدمها المعماري العالمي موشية في عدة مشروعات....فهي تكمل الناقص الذي لم تستطيع الكتل أن تحققه معا....قد يصمم المعماري التصميم الخارجي ويشكله كلعبه بدون خوف...يحاول ان يتجرء وينطلق....أورجانك....وربما ينسدل متموج كما فعلت زها حديد بمتحفها....في تدرجات
أو يبدء ليلمس الأرض أو يخرج منها ليعلو وينحني ليكوون خطوط سطح المبني...وربما يعتليه المستخدمين....ولا داعي للخوف علي الأستخدامات والفراغات الداخلية....فالخارجي عالم الأبداع والداخلي للإستخدامات وما بينهما لا ينظر أليه أحد حتي مصحح المشروع.....ويمكن التحكم لاحقا بينهما بسهولة....وطبعا البعد عن السيمترية بيكون مفضل...ومطلوب....لأن في أشياء بتقيد المعماري زي السيمترية أو يبدء بالموديول أو الشبكة المتقاطعة أسفل شفافات التصميم....أو التقيد بأي شئ...فحدود العقل والذهن و الخيال لا حدود له...ولكل الدفعه من أولها لأخرها....فأترك الحرية لخيالك للأبداع....وربما لو أحسست بأنك تبدع أو تمخمخ سيكون أحسن.....فمجرد وجود ذلك الشعور يمنح الخيال أتساع اكثر.....التصميم المبتكر قد يتولد من المسقط الأفقي...أو من تصميم الواجهة...او 3دي....أو فكرة الأستيحاء....ربما كل ما يريده المصمم شرارة مضيئة لبداية مشروعه و انطلاقة...ولكن حتي يصل لتلك الشرارة أو النقطة....عليه ان يطرق صخرتين ببعضهما....يشحن خيالة....وهذا يتم بالمرور بالدراسات ورؤية مشروعات مميزة تقترب من مشروعه.....يتخللها ترك قلمه ليرسم أسكتشات شخبطه....تساعده علي أستخراح ما يريده....
قد يتخللها قلق علي تأخر أو عدم الوصول لفكرة ما....أو رسم أشياء لا تفيد....غير عملية.....
وهذا معناه رغبته الوصول لشئ أفضل ومميز....وغير عادي
فبين رؤية المشاريع الاخري....ومحاولات وضع الفكرة.....والمعاناة بينهما.....لم تخطء أبدا ظهور فكرة ترضيك معماريا.....
لتكوون حماس المشروع و أنطلاق الجهد بطريقة أسهل وربما أمتع....



​

[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

مراحل تصميم مشروع التخرج أو أي مشروع عمارة.....
أول مرحلة مرحلة تجميع الأفكار والمشاريع من نفس النوع و المميزة...أو قريبة من الكونسبت....
وهي مرحلة تجميع لكل المميز بدون تركيز منك....و تحميع برضه
التفاصيل ...أو صور ومناظير....أو لقطة منظور داخلي حتوفر لي وقت ...أو حتي كلمات.....أو حتي طريقة كتابة لعناوين المشروع.......أو أثاث ...أو طريقة أخراج عجبتك.........ومش لازم تتقيد تحت نفس أسم المشروع...يعني ممكن كونسبت بنك يكون مفيد لمبني أداري ....في ناس بتحب تتقيد بالأسم قوي....وده بيعطل كثيير....يعني مثل مشروع فندق سياحي تجاري...ما هو هو مشروع فندق....ومضاف اليه عنصر أو كتلة تجارية.....فليه التشبث بالأسم.....
وده أسمها مرحلة تجمع الأفكار والأحتفاظ بها وتصنيفها.....حتي ولو أفكار أخراج....أو حتي أفكار شجر ونخيل....
أو أفكار زخارف أوأستكشات أوأثاث....أو تلوين....بتجمع أي شئ قد يفيد المشروع
من قريب أو بعيد.....وفيدتها برضة بتعملك شحن رهيب للمشروع 
:34:
.
يليها مرحلة فرز الأفكار لمجموعات متشابهه.....ثم مرحلة معرفة ما المميز في كل فكرة أو مشروع فيهم وممكن الفرز بالطباعة أو حتي بتصنيفها في folders
.
ثم مرحلة قراءة البرنامج الخاص من المشروع...أو ورقة المشروع....البرنامج....بتفاصيلة ومسطحاته و مساحاته ...وكل العوامل المؤثرة.....وما المطلوب ككل....
.
يليها مرحلة عمل أي شئ....يعني ممكن أشخبط...أو أورسم الكتل مربعات لكل مساحة فيهم....سواء مربعات مستطيلات.....دوائر....أي حاجة تحسسني بمسطحات الأستخدامات المختلفة في الموقع العام.....وممكن قصها بالمقص لسهولة تحريكها....
.
كل مرحلة من المراحل السابقة بتكسبني هدوء وتركيز أكثر وتبعدني عن تشتت البدايات و حالة القلق....وبتسكبني خلالها معلومات رهيبة ولكنها نقاط مضيئة....أو أفكار منفصلة متباعدة.....مش مهم
.
يليها مرحلة تحديد المستوي الذي أريده للمشروع....ومعها يفضل الاحساس بأن المشروع سأصممه وسينفذ....وسيستعمله الناس ويستفيدوا منها....ويمشي في لاندسكيبه.....ويتمتعوا بـأجزاءه....
.

ثم مرحلة الأنطلاق برسم بعض الأسكتشات للفكرة ككتل.....مع التفكير فيما يميز المشروع ويكسبه تمميزه وطعمه وجودته.....هل يوجد مفاجأت ما.....هل يوجد عناصر مؤثرة....أحنا بقلنا في الصفحة هنا بندرس مشاريع منذ أكثر من 3 سنوات .....يعني مش فكرة او عشرة أو حتي ألف....أكثر من كده.....
وينقول ما يمييز في كل لقطة وكل صورة وكل مشروع.....
و كل ده متجمع في موضوعات أعجبتني.....بطريقة مبسطة يسهل قراءتها في أيام معدودة او يومين....

اللينك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t374822.html.

بأذن الله كل ماسبق سيؤدي انك تعمل كونسبت رائع يتأثر بما سبق من أفكار كثيرة...وطبعا مع الاخذ في الاعتبار عادات وتقاليد المنطقة.....يعني شفنا مثلا في معماري من قماش منطقة مكسيكية عمل بها عناصر تصميم مطاره.....وشفنا مئات المشاريع ناس أقتبست من الطبيعة والزواحف و الأشجار والمائيات أفكار لمشاريعها.....او حتي حتتأثر بطراز ما سواء إسلامي معين ...أو فرعوني ...أوقبطي ....أو كلاسيك....past modern.....
أو حتي حيتأثر بأعمال ولمسات معماري ما مثل زها حديدي....فرنك جاري ....أو فوستر....
أو عمارة حسن فتحي......

طبعا جنب التأثر بالموقع العام هل هو علي هضبة أو علي تل...هل هو بيه تدرج في الأرض...أو بباقي الموقع العام....
أو يطل علي نهر او بحر.....أو بمنطقة اثرية...أو جبلية....أو بمدينة تتميز وبما تتميز تلك المدينة....
أدرس ما يمييز المدينة....فقد تكون في دمياط او بورسعيد او مدن القناة فتتأثر بالمراكب ...
فيأخذ التصميم شكل ما ككونسبت مثل ما فعل وعرضنه الأمس لمتحف دبي....
او بالنوبة فيتأثر بعمارة النوبة وحسن فتحي....أو بالفيوم فيتأثر بالسواقي الضخمة ككونسبت أو لاندسكيب....
أو ببلد ما بالصعيد فيتأثر بشكل الزلع والفخاريات التي هي أحدي رموزها....وصناعاتها مثلا....
حتي جوجل أيميج ممكن تكتب فيه أسم المدينة..أو أسمها وتراثها...مثل تراث الفيوم....تاريخ الفيوم....متحف الفيوم....
عادات الفيوم....تقاليد الفيوم.....محافظة الفيوم.....وتتفرج....كل وحده من دولا حتفتح امامك كنوز المدينة وما يميزها...
وما قد تتأثر به بمشروعك.....حتي ولو لم تستخدمه في الكونسبت الرئيسي...
فبمجرد أضعها بشريط جانبي أو منحني بأخراج المشروع وبه بعض تلك الصور و الرسومات والزخارف.....
بيعطي نكهة ودراسة مميزة للمشروع....أنها مثل شرب القهوة في مقهي به صورة حبوب البن......التعايش بجو المشروع....
.

كده أنت لميت بالكثيير عن مشروعك و تقدر بالقليل من المحاولات في الأسكتشات للكونسبت وللفكرة فوق الموقع العام...ممكن تكون في جالسة واحدة أو أثنين او عشرين.....المهم فكرة تكوون مقتنع مؤمن معجب بها....وتحس أن دي مشروع تخرجك ....اللي حيتنفذ ويسكون فيه ناس كمان...
..وبعد سنوات حتكون مبسوط بيه.....
بالتوفيق والتمميز





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

9 صور


الموجة....الأمواج


هناك دائما مجموعة من المتفزلكين.....
يقولون لك أنت جبت الفكرة دي من هنا أو هناك....
أو من هذا المكان و من ذلك المعماري.....لا تلتف لهؤلاء .....فلا فائدة منهم....

والموهوب المعماري الحقيقي لا يقولها.....فهو يتذوق العمارة و تعيش في كيانة.....
ويتمتع بالأفكار حتي ولو تكررت هنا و هناك....بل يحب أن يشاهدها....
ويتزوقها في المشاريع المختلفة بأختلاف أنسيابيتها و نسيجها وشخصية مصممها و أسلوبه مع المشروع....
مثل تكرار سماعنا لقصة معينة بأسلوب راويها......فهي قصة واحدة....ولكن بمذقات مختلفة.....
وليظل هؤلاء المتفزلكين....فقط في مقدمة....مقدمة الفزلكة فقط.....

وفقط يلام المعماري....إذا نقل بالمسطرة لمشروع....النقل المجرد الصرف....
بدون تفعيل للأمكانيات و الموهبة....واللمسات

هناك فقط معماري واحد من أبتكر الموجة في أعماله المعمارية...لا اعرف من هو.....
لتتكرر في عشارت الألاف أو ملايين من المشاريع باختلاف أزواق مصمميها....بأختلاف لمساتهم....
سواء في التصميم الخارجي او الداخلي....او الأثاث...

انها موجة تمثل سمة العصر...من سرعته و ديناميكيته....و الرغبة في المرونة والتلقائية...
قد ينقل المعماري مشاعر الناس في مبناه....رغبتهم.... أمالهم....سرعتهم....































مجمع_تجاري_ترفيهي
post by 
‫#‏محمد_البطراوى‬ .








المبني من الفلات flat...الي الموجة
ومدي تأثيرها علي الموقع العام...
من ديناميكية
و تكوين فراغ أخضر أمام المبني....









هي أحدي المباني التعليمية....
محلولة علي شكل منحني....مع خروج بعض الفصول من المنحني...
لزيادة الإضاءة الطبيعية..وأحداث فراغ فيما بينها للخصوصية والصوت....
ويستفاد منها في اللاندسكيب....







أذا كانت مشاريع زها حديد ...تشكل صعوبة بكثرة أنحناءاتها....:34:
فعل الأقل....
ممكن نبدء نستفيد بدرجة ألوان أرضية الأستقبال الأبيض...ودرجة الأزرق
بأشكالها الأورجانك المنحنية...

وطريقة كتابة الأسم بخطين بدرجتي لون رصاصي....وبخطوط الكتابات الصغيرة....وكانها خطوط مستقيمة









جميل السقف المعلق للممر الكوريدور...بتموجاته
ويتعامد عليها فريمات معدنية.....وممكن تكون بكتات خشب 
تعبير جديد من المصمم....









ما هذا أيها المعماري....
تنطلق بتموجات سقفك.....كطائر أبيض بجناحيه
وما تلك تشكيل الاعمدة الرائعة بتجمعها....
رائع وراءهم ....شريطية بانوهات الواجهات مع شريطية الزجاج
وكانهم يغازلون بفلاتهم flat...إنحنات السقف و ميل اأاعمدة الإسطوانية
أمام تلال الجبال.....








موجتين متعاميدتين بأختلاف منسوبهما
وزجاج بشكل متموج أيضا يفصل بين السقف المتموج
والبوكس boxe الزجاج و المصمت الأبيض...






الواجهة بموجاتها ....التي تعلو الزجاج
واللعب بالمصمت وكتلة معها....وفريماتها المربعةوالجدار باليسار وتقسيماته التي جمعت بين المربعة والمستطيلة بتقسم المربع لنصفيين....الموديول قد يصنع جمالا تحسه العين ولا تعرف سببه.....



​


​
*وحتي في اللاندسكيب
*
*تكوين لاندسكيبي رائع...
مستمد من البحر وتموجاته....
فتتموج وتدرج الحشائش لتحوي بينها العنصر الدائري
وتدرج معها الحوائط الحجرية..*
*وتحت النخيل تموج اخر من الحصي....
في ديناميكية وفرح من شرائط الرصيف الدائرية



​*​*
**
*

*درجات سلالم تتلاقي بجوار إليبس تدرج اللاندسكيب.....
ثم تنطلق بخطوطها المتموجة
لتشكل الجلسات الدرج و مصاطب الحشائش الخضراء....



​​*
*

*

*في وسط تخطيطه...موجتين متقاطعتين
كشوارع...
مرونة وديناميكية وحركة للتصميم
وللشوارع....للسائق و الماشي و الساكن
والمباني تتفاعل بزاوية توجيهها مع الموجتيين​*​*


*
*
*​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

صورة



[FONT=&quot]في كل صورة....معني و مجهود و إبتكار مصمم
حتي بالتصميم داخلي
ربما بمركز طبي...او مستشفي
وشلال من الامل....والإضاءات الطبيعية و عناصر التصميم وبينها الفتحات
وإضاءات غير مباشرة وكانها تنساب من فتحات السقف الطبيعية.....
علي أماكن اخذ عينات الدم....او الكشف....أو بعيادة أسنان

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مجرد أضافة فكرة كهذة مع دراساتها بالداخل و الخارج.....كافية لتمييز مشروع
هناك عشارات الألاف من الصور بل ملايين الصور و الأفكار تنساب من النت.....
تحتاج من يبحث مما بينها لأستخراج عناصر مشروع....
مع لمسات أبتكارات و إضافات وأنسجام وتعاشق مع عناصر مشروعه
ومع اخراج مشروع....

ربما يوجد من يقول و لكن أحتاج الي كل تفاصيلها و رسوماتها...
حتي أستطيع تفعيل الفكرة بمشروعي بالضبط.....يا اخي لا تقيد فكرك المعماري.....
فقط هي أنسيابية الفكرة...أي هي فقط مجرد عناصر خرسانية متموجة بطريقتك....
وبينها الشبابيك ....لا يجب التشبث بفكر الأخرين و التشعبط بها.....
أطلق خيالك ربما تستطيع ان تربطها بلمساتك و فكرك و خيال مع مكونات مشروعك....
بأفضل من هذا....واكثر تأثيير....



​

[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

أعتلاء المباني


أعتلاء المباني للوصول للسطح كأطلاله علي النهر او البحيرة
ب ramps أفادت التصميم من الداخل
ويخرج من بينها زجاج كتلة الداخل الدبل هايت.....
بأعمدته الدبل هايت المائلة

أعتلاء المباني ...من الأفكار تأثيير وروعة...أذا كان المشروع يطل علي شئ ما مميز





​​





المعماري ورغبته لربط مبناه بالأرضي
بتعبيرات وتأثيرات مختلفة من مشروع لأخر
وهنا من خلال الشرائط بضخامتها ومبالغتها كرقائق او طيات
تتحرك بأختلاف خركتها وتشكيلها لتحول المبني بزجاجه
وتكون الإضاءات الطبيعية والظلال
وتنسدل للأرض لتشكل سقف الممرات او لتلتحم بالأرض كارضية الممرات....
أو تنزل تسقف سقف الدور الارضي....
أنه يلعب بها كيفما يشاء وكانها شرائط معمارية.....​​











عندما يكون هناك معرض....كمشروع
يكون هناك حيرة في البداية و الفكرة و الفراغات و أستعملاتها
ولكن المصمم هنا لم يتردد طويلا
وانما انطلق بفكرة أعتلاء سطح المبني كأستخدام
مدرجات ومعرض فني مفتوح
أصبحت موضة معمارية...فعلتها زها حديد مرتين... في متحف...ومشروع سكني
وتكررت في مشروعات أخري












ومازال أعتلاء أسطح المباني....
أحدي اتجاهات العمارة الحديثة....مع تشجير سطحها
لتصبح حديقة
فتشكل المبني...بأنحناءات او ميول بلاطة سطحه عن باقي التصميم...
وأستغلال السطح و المساحات خصوصا للمدن المزدحمة...كحدائق
بجانب انه يوفر في الطاقة المستخدمة للتكيفات...كعازل حراري للمبني...












كائن معماري يبدء من الأرضي ليرتفع ليشكل المبني بموجة و تشكل المدخل

وكتل باقي المبني تشكل بمنحني مقابل لأنحناء موجة المبني

بفكرة أعتلاء السطح و الأستفادة منه كحديقة وتموجات ممراته وانكسارها... 
و تلطيف جو بداخل المبني وتقليل أستهلاك التكييف

وخيالية تدرجات بلاطات المبني و أستغلالها كشلالات المياة بتعبير جديد






​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

3 صور

البارز و المستقطع من الكتل ....في تضاد



مشروع أستخدامات متعددة ...السعودية...المدينة
الكتلة المنحنية....واستقطاع....وبروز...أو منفصلة.....كتل مثلثة في تضاد
وخروج رائع لكتلة أسطوانية من بروز الكتلة المثلثة
وحتي كاسرات أشعة الشمس منكسرة للداخل كمثلثات....
تنوع ألوان الواجهات بين النبيتي الخفيف و الاصفر و الأبيض....والرصاصي​​













مشروع مبني أداري....القاهرة

الكتلة المثلثة البارزة و الناقصة بإتزان
التدرج اللوني بين البيج الغامق و الفاتح....والأسود
أستخدم الكتل المثلثة بأرتفاعات مختلفة للمداخل
تغيير مفاجأة للكتلة المثلثة البيج لكتلة أصغر رخام أسود..أعلي المبني..زادت المبني جمالا

الوجهة دي...كأنها صفحة مستطيلة مفرودة مصمته...وأحدث بها المعماري تغييراته
فشكلتها ... طبيعتها المصمته مع التغييرات

حاول المعماري التساوي بين الزائد و الناقص عن وجهته







الكتلة المثلثة الناقصة...وأنفتاح علي السماء
وزرع بأرضيتها





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

صورتين لمشروع تخطيط
وصورتين ل مشروعين


التبادل 

بين الكتل...سواء بالتخطيط أو بمباني المشروع
ولو حتي مبنيين فقط بالمشروع 
وأنكسار الزوايا

-هناك منحنيين متبادلين موجودين يشكلون أبراج....
-وحتي تلك المنحنيين بهم تدرج في الكتل لتقل علي الأجناب.....
- تضاد رائع لقوة الفلات flat يضاد المنحني بتلقائية وقوة التعبير والخطوط......بالمباني
- تفاعل المنحنيين مع الفلات flat بالمباني....فلم يتركهما هكذا بل أوجد هارموني وموسيقي تربط بينهما
- تنوع الشوارع بين الفلات flat والمنحنية تعطي تنوع وأختلاف للماشي والراكب والساكن....
-عناصر مائية منحنية وسط المنحنيين...
-وجود التشجير و العناصر المائية وسط المشروع
--وجود شوارع من الكورنر ومائلة عن الطريق
-وضع المباني المنخفضة حول الحدود الخارجية للمشروع







​​



هل هي تبادل القوسين مع فراغ ساحة القلب او رقصة معمارية؟
بتدرج 
وخروج جزء من تكوين البلاتفورم كبرجولة مغطاة
ودخول الاتوبيسات من الشارع للبدروم....








من الجمل المعمارية...
تبادل الكتل
بأختلاف احجمها.....
مكوونة فرغات بينها



​

​

عند تصميمه للمبني
بشكا إليبسين متبادلين مختلفي الحجم
والبرجولات البيضاء بينهما كممرات و جلسات
وتتفاعل مع خطوط كمرات السقف الزجاجيوالخطوط الفلات في الخلف
قد تكون خدمات للمبني تضاد منحنيات التصميم....



​

​

تبادل كتلتي البرجين في أتجاهين
وتدرج أرتدادت الاسقف
وأختلاف أتجاهاتها
بتأثيير مميز لبرجي مشروعه
​​



​





علاة تبادل بين كتلتي المبني
أحداهما مصمته الجوانب ...مدرجة السطح كدرجات جلسات
والكتلة الاخري متبادلة بفريمات خارجية خرسانية حول زجاج الكتلة و السطح أيضا مدرج جلسات...أنها فكرة رائعة موضوع جلسات وتدرج الأسطح و اعتلاه....
أنها أطلالة رائعة للموقع واللاندسكيب او البحر أو النهر أو جبال من حوله.....
طبعا لمشاريع المتاحف و التجاري و المشاريع العامة كالمكتبات....
زها حديد فعلتها كمشروع سكني ولكنني لم أستسيغها.....
ربما كفندق قد تكون معقولة أذا كان لاندسكيب الموقع يتطلب ذلك....



​
​




تبادل الأنحراف....
بين زاويه الزجاج void
في تضاد مع المصمت من خلفه...



​





جميل تبادل الكتلتين بالسكني....والبلكونات في الكورنر
وتضاد رأسية و أفقية الكتل الخشبية....
يامتبادلاتك .....يامعماري 




*





**تبادل بأنحناء كتلتي برجي المشروع
*




*


*​
تبادل بلكونات الادوار
ببروز من الاجناب...
بداخل فريم المبني



​​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

صورة 



اللعب بالكمر أمام المبني
الأعمدة الإسطوانية و الكمرات الأفقية العريضة ترمي ظلال أمام الواجهات
....أي علي زجاج الواجهات....
ونوع المصمم بديناميكية حركة الكمر في بعض الأدوار وفي دروه الأسطح
فيرفعها لتظهر الاعمدة بفراغ البلكونة.....أو تنساب متموجة لتشكل الواجهات....
سواء للمبني الأول أو باقيه البرج.....

والاعمدة الأسطوانية تظهر كاملة مزهية....او تختفي جزئيا وراء الكمرات
أنها قوة تعبير معمارية.....ببساطة و جمال و ظلال وخضرة.....
لتعطي مشروع مميز مناسب لبيئتنا و أحتياجاتنا للخضرة و الظلال.....​​











اللعب بالكمر أمام المبني 
بتشكيلات و انكسارات مختلفة
والكور الخشب ال louver ككتل من وراءها
من بين أبيض باقي المبني





​​

*
*











*تموجات وانحناءات كمر الواجهة. 
حول المبني و امام استطالة الزجاج الأزرق. وتنسجم مع ميل السقف و انكساراته. 
نووع في ألوان الزجاج بمسطحات كبيرة تضاد المصمت



​*​*
*​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2016)

صورة



قد يكون المبني دائري أو إليبس أو حتي به أنحناءات
وتأتي 

التغطيات المضعلة المنكسرة

 لتغطي الأسطح....تاركة مسافات فيما بينها
لتحدث شيئين ....
ظلال و مفاجأة الظهور والاختفاء 
وتعطي المشروع طابع خاص به
وربما يكون معه برج فتلتف حول البرج في تضاد بين تغطيته الأفقية....ورأسيتها بكتلة الأرضي...
أو قد تلتف بشكل لولبي حول البرج الرأسي....أنها كما نري تغلف الفريم المعدني الذي يفصل بينها وبين تدرجات بالأدوار...
مكونة فرغات وتهوية للمبني ....
وقد تلامس الأرضية أو ترتفع قليلا لتظهر زجاج المدخل و أعمدته......
أو يحدث بها أستقطاعات رأسية لتشكل واجهاتها....



​

​​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2016)

الأبراج


مع الخشب و الحجر
والنسب المربعة القوية


Shereen Omar Badr 
تصميم مدرسة ورأينا قبل ذلك تصميمات من الامارات مثلا وأستخدام الأبراج بالمباني
بطولها و أرتفاعاتها عن سطح المبني بشموخ وأصالة ولتحمل معها تراث البلد....
ووضع بها تأثيرات خشبية كعصيات بارزة من الاجناب.....
وهنا بأستايل أو طراز اخر.... المعماري في تناغم يشكل مبناه....
بل انه ادخل الجديد فبعد فتحات الأبراج المتناغمة بمديولها مع شبابيك المدرسة....بتشكيل الدروة للأبراج كفتحات أو كوليسترا...
وبنهائها بالهاندريلات الخشب و الركنيات....
أدخل النسب المربعة في بعض الفتحات الصغيرة...مميزة
وادخل في التصميم النسب الدائرية أو نصفها في الاندسكيب....وكذلك انحراف كتل المباني 45 مكونا ساحات أو أفنية رائعة
أستخدم ألوان البنيات والبيج و الكنارات الأباليق بدرجتي ألوانها مع الأبيض في تضاد وصفاء العمارة الإسلامية....
وجمال أيضا للأباليق بتصميمها في أتجاهين مختلفيين بالكتل.....
أدخل الكتل المربعة الصغيرة و الكبيرة وفي الأبراج....
برز بكتل السلالم ليأكدها ويدل عليها بالمباني.....
قسم مباني المدرسة الي أزرع أو كتل مستطيلة بينها فراغات لتهوية و إضاءة للفصول ....
وجميل الكتلة أو اللاندسكيب المتقاطع معهم....
في الكتلة بالصورة العليا المنفتحة الزاويا بكتلتين و المدخل بها بقبة...
تنوع الأرشات الشبابيك والأبواب بين الزجاجية و الخشبية أعلاهاو المشربيات في تنوع مميز وبسيط ومريح ورائع....
أنه ليس مشروع طالب...ولا مدرسة.....أنه سيمفونية معمارية إسلامية معاصرة متجانسة....







*مدينة البندقية.....دبي

*عندما يستطيع المعماري بفنونه...تحويل تراب.....الي واحة يانعة بها تراث الماضي 

لمسات تراثية ....أبراج تراثية...نخيل...أعمال خشب...ألوان من التربة
بحيرات....صخور

أشتركت معا لتشكل هذا الجمال


جمال الأبراج بشموخ طولها
وفتحاتها العالية











مسكن عربي...وجمال الأبراج
زادته تألق
وحتي النخل لها تأثير...وأن كنت أفضله نخل عربي






​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2016)

الأستيحاءات


علي ما افتكر فندق في تركيا بشكل سفينة....
العمارة الرمزية محاولا التجرد بها....







أوبرا دبي...القادمة
وإعمار....وشكل الأوبرا مستوحي من 
شكل مراكب الصيد الخشبية القديمة التراثية الإمارتية....



​​











هناك علاقة تربط الفنون ببعضها....ولذا تجد المصمم المعماري ....
يصمم اللاندسكيب و الديكور الداخلي وحتي الأثاث و أكر الأبواب....
تموج الكونتر بأسطحة المنحنية محملا علي تقاطعات الخشب....
فكرة لأثاث كونتر....

وقد يكوون فكرة أيضا لمبني مميز...



​​

*

 زها حديد
من اكثر من أستفادت من الطبيعة ودمجها في تصميماتها
بتلقائية لا تحس بالأقتباس 
.
وهنا في هذا العمل الذي يشبه رأس فتاة بشعرها....
.



​​**
*





[FONT=&quot]هل هو مبني...ام سيقان نباتات
تحمل أوراقها
بمستويات











[/FONT]يستوحي من الأشجار تصميم مبناه ....ويعطيها أسم .... TOD'S

نوع بين فروع مبناه ...بعروض مختلفة ...وبميول مختلفة
وحتي العروض بالأرضي أكبر...وجعلها في الكورنر حتي تري من الواجهتين....و تقل عروض الفروع كلما زاد الأرتفاع .

وبين الفروع...مسطحات الزجاج غاطسة للداخل...بإضاءتها المشرقة مساءا

ولم ينسي أن يصور شجرة مبناه...وأن يزرع شجرة التي أستوحي منها فكرته
ليصورهما معا








Tbilisi Public Service Hall | Massimiliano and Doriana Fuksas
أقتباس الطبيعة....وأورق الشجر
بشكل جديد
ومستويات لأرتفاعات مختلفة


















تتفاعل مباني الموقع العام
مع بعضها....بشكلها الإليبسات ellipses
وأشعاعية الممرات من المركز
كأنها نباتات تتفرغ من فروعها....
وإختلاف أحجامها و أرتفاعاتها....











​

​



أسطوانية زجاج المبني وتدرج التغطيات...
لتخرج ببروز بسكلها الأورجانك...
وكانها ورقة شجر
وتحوي باثيو بالداخل
هل التغطية يوجد بينها فتحات زجاج؟!.....
السكشن ممكن يبين ذلك...ولكن دي الصورة الوحيده...اللاندسكيب يخرج مستطيلات مشعة من المركز....المشروع ده فكرني بأستاد زها حديد....



​

​



مشروع زها حدبد
أنه كائن معماري مطل علي البحر....
اختبوطي الأزرع و الرأس...





*




متحف السيرة النبوية الشريفة 

فكرة التصميم : 
المبني عبارة عن طابق واحد ارضي يعطي شكل من صفوف الجيوش الاسلامية ولباسها الابيض.
يتمركز وسطه سنتر على شكل عقرب الساعة ومحور العقرب هذا هو القبة وسلسلة الصفوف القيادية القريبة من القائد العام للمسلمين .. هذا هو الشكل الخارجي.
اما الداخل يكون عاى شكل صالة كبيرة تجمع كل الاقسام لهذا المتحف الاسلامي ببساطتة القليلة الارتفاع ...*
*


*​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2016)

"التفاصيل المعمارية"
كتاب "Architectural Detailing" مرجع مهم يتناول التفاصيل المعمارية : الوظيفية والانشائية والجمالية.
..................................

لتحميل كتاب "Architectural Detailing" بصيغة pdf من موقع (mediafire)
http://www.mediafire.com/download/sa1usocm6n5ef5c/Architectural+Detailing.pdf



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2016)

اعمل account الاول و بيديك 3 موديل مجانا فى اليوم
من Ahmed Talal Abdelaziz

http://3dsky.org/

http://3dsky.org/



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2016)

Cultural center and theater dwg
ومشاريع أخري كثيرة متنوعة....
http://projectsdwg.info/cultural-center-theater-dwg/



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2016)

سؤال و جواب


س: ممكن اعرف بتجيبوا البلوكات الحلوه اللى خاماتها مظبوطة دى منين غير 3D werehouse عشان مفيهوش بلوكات بجودة عاليه كتير ..
و كمان موضوع تحويل البلوك من ماكس لسكيتش اب ياريت لو فى فيديو للشرح...
شكرا
.
ج: البلوكات اللي فيها تفاصيل اما بنجيبها من احد المواقع التالية 

3dmodel.vn sketchup.vn

www.sketchuptexture.com

او عن طريق تحويل بلوكات الماكس للسكتش .. 
هي عملية بدها شوية مجهود لتظبيط البلوكة بس بتعطي نتيجة جيدة
واهم موقع لبلوكات الماكس 

www.3dsky.org



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2016)

"حركة الهواء"

يتحرك الهواء من منطقة الضغط المرتفع الى منطقة الضغط المنخفض وتتناسب سرعته طرديا مع فرق الضغط بينهما,
تدفق الهواء داخل الفراغات المعمارية والعمرانية يعتمد على ذلك الاساس العلمي لذلك يجب على المعماري الاهتمام 
بتكوين مناطق ضغط مختلفة لتحريك الهواء بشكل جيد داخل الفراغات.




​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2016)

10 صور



" الديكونستركشن "

حركة معمارية نابعة من العمارة التفكيكية 
عمارة الديكونستركشن أصبحت مركز نظريات الفن والعمارة في أمريكا في فترة الثمانينات .
أصبحت هي الاتجاه الأكاديمي الرسمي في بعض أقسام العمارة والأدب والفن في الجامعات الأمريكية
تدعو عمارة الديكونستركشن إلى هدم كل الأسس الهندسية الاقليدسية
تدعو إلى تفكيك المنشات إلى أجزاء
تدعو إلى إعادة النظر في العلاقات سواء كانت الإنسانية أو العمرانية .الديكونستركشن لا تعنى الهدم كما يدل ظاهرها ويرى تشومي إن هناك (هدم ايجابي أو هدم أو إعادة بناء)هي مرتبطة بفطرة الإنسان حيث إن الطفل يفكك اللعبة والراديو بشغف لمعرفة محتوياته وكيف يعملمن هنا يمكن إدراك أن الديكونستركشن من الغرائز الأساسية المبهجة للإنسان.يقول المفكر شارلز جنكز في كتابه new modernsim إن الديكونستركشن هيعمارة التكسير واللاتماثل وال لاتساق
هي عمارة مليئة بالمفاجآت الغير متوقعة
تستخدم مفردات العمارة الكلاسيكية بصورة معكوسة أو مشوهه
عمارة كلاسيكية وضد الكلاسيكية .يقول حول الديكونستركشن والبوست (post) رغم الفروق الواضحة بينهما إلا إنهما اتفقا على شيء جوهري وهو الاختلاف والبعد ونقد كل ما هو تقليدي ومألوف .أهم روادها
زها حديد
فرانك جيري
غونتر بينش
بيتر ايزنمان
بيرنارد تشومي
ريم كولهاسمثال :
متحف غوغنهايم بلباو 
متحف وايزمان للفنون
جامع سينسيناتي بولاية أوهايو
قاعة حفلات والت ديزنى
ستاد جامعة فوينكس
مقر تلفزيون الصين المركزي، بكينأحمد مسعود


مشروع جاري مركز للفنون....
بيفكرني بشقفات النباتات...او بأوراقها....
المبني يتفاعل باورجانك وتقائية الطبيعة....
وكانها جزء منها....







































​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2016)

سلسلة


عندما يصبح التصميم
ذكر و انثي

تتعانقا الكتلتين....علي شاطئ البحر
في علاقة مشروعة
هل هم فكرين نفسهم تيتانك  

بأنسيابية وتخرج من احداهما كتلة الذيل لتكون ممر أو كوبري 
علي المجري المائي 
ومكونة تدرج رائع مصاطب...للجلوس و تأمل البحر
.
كأنهم مخلوقين معمارية....من كوكب خيال المصممين












اللقطة دي من منظور أوبرا دبي..لزها حديد

شكلها من هنا كأنها رأس رجل بلحية و شارب ....و أمرأة ...بغطاء الرأس












وكأن الكتلة الخلفية ببروزها....تلتف وتحضن
كتل البوكسات boxes.....بمختلف توجيهها..ومختلف موادها 
زجاج او خرسانة....
وبروز بكتل الأرضي...التجاري
وتأخذ نفس تشكيل الأنكسار العلوي....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2016)

صورة


التأثير الخشبي وتعاشقة مع الأبيض....
وتداخلات تصميمهما
مستفيدا منها كممرات وحدائق فوق السقف وممرات أسفلها
محمله علي أعمدة
أوجدت فرغات وأدمجت اللاندسكيب بالمباني....وربطت بينها
داخل الحل الدائري





​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 أكتوبر 2016)

318 صورة



الهندسة المعمارية - جامعة المنصورة

مجموعة من مشروعات التخرج - الهندسة المعمارية - جامعة المنصورة - لسنة 2016

https://www.facebook.com/Mansoura.A...3640547413080/954194688024328/?type=3&theater



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2016)

عمارة سكنية
مومبي...الهند

جمال ...العناصر الضخمة

حلوة فكرة الأعمدة الدائرية الضخمة بأرتفاع المبني...وقسمة بلكونتين الشقتين
وبرضة بروز المظلة اللي في السطح
والفرام المصمت للجزء الأمامي بطول المبني

اللون الأبيض مع التصميم المميز......ساحر في العمارات السكنية




​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2016)

سلسلة



تفاعل خطوط اللأندسكيب 


مع خطوط شكل المبني ....أو من قلب المبني....أو حتي موازي لشكل المبني

من زرع...من بحيرات....من موقف سيارات...ممرات

تجانس بخطوط أنسيابية




















*الأليبس ellipse
*يتألق و يتفاعل في اللعب...مع الدائرتين الكبيرتين المكونة له
لتستمرا في تكوينه...وتنطلقا لتشكلا باقي اللاند أسكيب

وكأن الاليبس يلعب مع اسرتة العائلة الدائرتين....المكونا له

والمجري المائي ينساب فرحا بجوارهم











تكوينات عضوية اورجانك باشكالها الخمسية او السداسية
كمباني و ممرات ومسطحات خضراء...
بأحجام مختلفة...ليس لازما أن تكون كجزيرة.....



​​








أرضي شبه منحرف...أي مستطيل بضلع مائل... صممها المعماري...
بشكل أليبس مائل بها...يقطعه خطين متباعدين... كطريق...والعمودي عليها

وأضاف أشكال أورجانك كبحيرات
وحولها المباني تتفاعل مع البحيرات ومحاور وأليبس التصميم












ثم قسم المباني بداخل كتل مودل التصميم

متألق المربع المائل....عن خطي الشارع بالداخل...وعلاقتهما معا 
وكذلك المربعات أوالمستطيلات علي الحدود الخارجية للأرض











أليبس المبني....يغازل أليبس بنسب أطول للاند سكيب
وبداخله أليبس أصغر...بحيرة

و5 أشكال للكليه....تتفاعل معهم او عكسهم












جميلة علاقة مدرجات السطح...مع اللاندسكيب
وكأنها يكملوا بعضهما كإليبس
سواء كموقع عام....
وممكن أن يستشعرها الجالس في المدرجات

ثم أطلق إليبسات أخري خضراء...لمزيد من التفاعل

​










دوائر ....دوائر متقاطعة...دوائر منقوصة...أليبس
بأشكال و أقطار مختلفة

عنصر جميلة بلاندسكيب












الموجة بقلبها الشجرتين بدائرية أحواضهما.....
والجلسة النصف الدائرية
والجلسة المغطاة باعمدتها المربعة و السقف الهرمي....



​
​





مبني بتشكيل أورجانك...بباثيو المنتصف
وأحواض بتنوع أشكالها....ما بين عناصر مياة و خضرة و رمل إلعاب خارجية....

تشكيل تلك الأحواض ....خففت من قوة شكل المبني.....وميزته من بينهم











جميل تأثير المثلثات بتقسيم منحني....او تخرج منحنية من دايرة لاندسكيبه.... 
ودائرة اخري بلاندسكيب القلب

وفريمات متموجة لممر المدخل


كنت أفضل لون اخر غير الرصاصي للمبني



​​







جميلة تاثيرات تقسيمات النجيلة الحشائش الخضراء..... 
مع ابيض المبني والممرات...​​











جمال الإليبسات كتجمع أبراج
7 أبراج متألقة
5 أبراج إليبس بأقطار مختلفة.... كتل زجاج بمسقط أفقي إليبس...وإليبس بالسطح أقل قطر..وأعمدة رأسية خرسانة بيضاء 
تتلاقي مع إليبس السطح
وبلاطات الأدوار تظهر خارج الكتل الزجاج..مع مبالغة في سمكها كل عدة ادوار

و2 برج...كل برج بإليبسين عرضيين يربط بينهم منحنيات


أشكال اورجانك كلاندسكيب تتفاعل مع خطوط المباني الإليبسات
وصمم 3 إليبسات بالأدوار الأولي للخدمات الترفيهية





لاحظ...برج كبير و 2 أصغر في أتجاه...
وبأتجاة زاوية مختلفة قليلا باقي الأبراج 4



























​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2016)

طرق الأظهار..... فيها فن


تلوين الشقة المطلوبة....وتبهيت باقي الدور







الوجهة الديناميكية الملونة...علي خط أرض...أسود







تلوين اللاند سكيب الأمامي ...أمام البلان 
ورمي الظل









تلوين مسطحات البلان....وترك الباقي خطوط






تلوين منظور المشروع....وترك الباقي رمادي






قطع طولي للمنظور نصفين....وكل نصف يوضح وظيفة داخلية






​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2016)

الكوليسترا


جديدة فكرة ...تشكيلات بنوهات...أو الكوليسترات

تغطي أمام الواجهة الزجاج...وبرجولة

Alibaba Headquarters in Hangzhou, China
الصين











الموقع العام....وعلاقات الكتل

3 أتجاهات....والعمودي عليها

كون المصمم ساحة داخلية
























زهي حديد...
أستمرارية عناصر مبانيها...كحوائط و أسقف...و للمدخل
وأنتشار وحدة المبني وتأثيره بالداخل و الخارج


هي محاولة للأقتراب فقط من مشاريع زهي حديد من علي بعد....ولو جزء من المبني


Sunrise Tower In Kuala Lumpur / Zaha Hadid

أستمراية العناصر في ممر المدخل كسقف و حوائط
بتشكيلات وحدة مبناها...وبينها زجاج
ويظهر برج المبني لأعلي من الداخل










Sunrise Tower In Kuala Lumpur / Zaha Hadid

الحوائط الخارجية تتشكل بوحدة المبني بشكلها الأورجنك...وتستمر بالسقف المعلق الدائري










أحدي المباني التعليمية...جايز أكاديمية
وعناصر الأتصال الرأسي....السلالم
وتأكيدها بأشكالها الإسطوانية...ومربعتها السيمون
وسط الأبيض...
وأستخدام الكولسترات بتشكيلاتها كمظلات في فراغات المشروع ...
لتحتوي الفراغات من تحتها...
وأيصا كعناصر رأسية لتشكيل الواجهات...
وأيضا لتأكيد المداخل من تحتها....
وهي مميزة سواء أمام الكتل البيضاء أو مسطحات الزجاج الزرقاء...والنخيل....ومسطحات الخضراء المستطيلة المنكسرة كالمباني...متوازية مع الممر الرئيسي بين الكتل...



​
​




تأثير الكولسترات في تشكيل الواجهات...
كجزء...
أو حول البمني ككل.....
وتأثير الحروف لأسم المبني...سواء عربي أو انجليزي...










كتل مباني جمعت بينها كولسترا رسومات واجهاتها البيضاء...
وكولسترا أخري للممرات بينها برسومات وتفاصيل رصاصي












بغض النظر عن المصمم...
لكنه أضاف...بلمساته وبفكره.....بالجديد
ليحول مبني و أموال كثيرة توضع فيه...لشئ جديد وعملي وتشكيلي ووظيفة....وجمالي
فيرفه عن المستخدم للمبني ....والزائر....والمار بجوار المبني

وهنا ببرجولات بلونها الرمادي وادخالها بالتصميم كعنصر منه....بفتحاتها المتغيرة لتنساب مع خطوط المبني

أو فتحات لمرور النخيل من خلالها...تعبير منتشر حديث....
واستمر بالبرجوله الفتحات للتلاشي بأطوال المبني وكانها تحتضنه....

وكررها بالجزء الأخر بأنحناءات رأسية و أفقية...و louvers بلون اخر

وأبت مواقف السيارات ألا أن تستمر بنفس الأستيل
وكنها مثلثات مائلة تحتظن بعضها.....
تاركا باقي الحوائط أبيض ليخفف من بني البرجولات

وحتي برجولة مدخل المشروع أو مظلة ...بنفس الأستيل

والنخيل تتراقص بوجودها لتحيي مع الحشائش التصميم













ما بين الحائط المصمت.........والحائط الشفاف أو المسطح الزجاجي void
يطل علينا بقوة تأثيرها في العمارة العالمية و العربية الخليجية....بكثرة
بأسماء قد تكون...فريمات أو هي أعمدة وكمرات متقاطعة أو مشربية ضخمة.....أو ستارة....أو برجولة
قد تكون حاملة انشائيا للمبني....وقد تكون فقط تشكيل للمبني....وقد تكون ستارة لكسر أشعة الشمس و اعطاء ظلال....
قد تكون لكل المبني...أو كتل فقط...أو جزء من الكتلة
قد تكون ..خلف الزجاج بالداخل..أو من ضمن المسطحات الزجاجية بنفس المستوي....أو بارزة قليلا...أو بارزة بمسافة عنه....
قد تكون بتشكيلات دائرية....او إليبسات....أو مثلثات....أو خطوط...أو انحناءات...مختلف أشكالها و اتجهاتها....أو أورجانك.....أو بتشكيل ثابت منتظم....وقد تكون عشوائية
قد تكون من عمارات بلد المبني...وطرزها...بنفسها....أو مجردة بمودرن...
قد تكون بيضاء أمام أو خلف الزجاج...بجمال مادة أمام مادة....أو خشب...أو مواد اخري معدنية فضية...أو كلهم....
قد تكون عادية....أو مبالغة احجامها...أو بصغر أحجامها.....او بتضاد وجود بعضها بحجم كبير و أجزاء أخري بحجم صغير....في أجزاء من المبني أو الكتل أو الكتلة الواحدة...
وقد تكون خلف بعضها بأختلاف أحجامها...
قد تكون من الفن الإسلامي....أو الفرعوني....أو القبطي....أو الروماني....أو ....أو
ولكنها أشرقت وتشرق علينا بالجديد...لتربط الجمال بالوظيفة.....
لتربط الظلال بالتمتع بالشمس..لتربط المودن بالتراثي.....
أنها أحدي أدواتنا كمعماريين....بمشاريع الكلية....أو بمشاريع الواقع....أو بالمواقع....وحتي انها بالديكور الداخلي...وديكورات التجاري......وحتي يمكن ان تكون للأثاث...أو الفواصل....
فدعوها تنطلق في مشروعاتنا.....

متنوعة كستارة....أبيض خرساني ..حاملة أنشائيا...أو فقط تشكيل

خشبي أو أبيض.....










تتنوع أحجامها ...بمبالغة...بين الضخم و العناصر الصغيرة...










بمختلف مستطيلاتها الأفقية....الصغيرة و الكبيرة الفتحات









قد تكون جزء فقط من المبني.....وكانها تشكل المنحني مع الفلات flat....المائل








الكمرة المنحنية الأرش الضخمة....تتفرع لكمرات أصغر
لتحمل التغطية بفتحاتها الدائرية فوق كتلة الخدمات أو مواقف المنتصف...
لترمي عليها ظلالها...
وسط النخيل و الأشجار 








قد تكون بأشكال رباعية أو خماسية....وكانه تضاد المصمت....
وتظهر و تختفي....
أو تدرج بأحجامها من الفتحات الكبيرة لها ...الي المصمت

قد تكون بأشكال خلية النحل....المجردة









واحدة اخري
ومنها الفرعوني









من أعمال د. أحمد ميتو....
رائع الحائط الرأسي....وتضاده مع أنحناء كتلة الزجاج و الكوليسترا
وأنكسارهم
ليكونوا فراغ للمدخل بأرتفاع المبني
... عندما يصنع تأكيد المدخل وغموضه....جمال المبني











[FONT=&quot]مبالغة بروز الكتلة الزجاج ببلاطتها البيضاء
لتأكد البروز عن الكتلة الزجاج الفلات

ويستمر بمودرن خطوط تشكيلات فريمات الخرسانة المنكسرة....لتقسم الزجاج وتمييز مبناه
ما بين فريمات منكسرة كبيرة القطاع و صغيرة.....وكأنها تتضافر...أو تنسج المبني

والعمودين الأبيض...يحملا السلالم المدخل البيضاء لأعلي....بالبلاطة البيضاء

فالزجاج المنكسر يتضاد بجمال ويتأكد بمخالفته للزجاج المستطيلات المتكررة برتابة...
سواء لمبني واحد....او بمشروعك متعدد المباني
[/FONT]










صورتين

Quantum Concept Museum | Vasil Velchev
متحف









 






قد تشكل الستارة شكل أو رسومات ...من أي طراز...إسلامي...قبطي...فرعوني....مودرن....أورجانك...








الكولسترات الستارة البيضاء...
أمام الزجاج ككسرات أشعة شمس....وتشكيل للمبني
بمبالغة حجم تفاصيلها...........
والزجاج من خلفها ...بجمال مادة خلف مادة
وأضاف الأعمدة silver الفضي المودرن المائلة الدبل هايت.....
تأكد المدخل...وتكون فرغات مع الأرضي....













جمال مادة خلف مادة...


أشكال أورجانك كأنها فروع أشجار او نباتات...والاجانبية فتحات مربعة و مستطيلة...
وفي القلب المبني الزجاج
تناسب أجواءنا الحارة...فأنها ترمي ظلال داخلية...وتقلل فاقد أستهلاك المكيفات....وربما تسبب خلخلة للهواء وتهوية ....من تسرب الرياح و الهواء خلال فتحات الواجهة...
بجانب جمال تشكيلها










أستخدام ستارة كسرات أشعة الشمس
بشكلها المتقاطع x....المتقطع مع البلاطات البارزة
وتشكيل للواجهات أمام الزجاج
وجمال مادة أمام مادة
وأخذ منها أيضا بالأرضي كأعمدة ...للخدمات او التجاري
بنفس الإستاييلوالمبني ككل...أستخدم البوكسات boxes حول الستارة....وحول رأسية مسطح الزجاج الطويلة في الجنب









البرجيين...إسطوانيين
بكتلتههم الزجاج
والكولسترا الضخمة بتشكيلها أمام الزجاج
وجمال مادة أمام مادة...
وربط بينهما بكتلة flat...
رائعة بغض النظر عن نوع تفاصيل الرسومات...هندسية...كتابات عربية...فن إسلامي....وباختلاف أرتفاع الأسطوانتين...أو يكون بها بها أجزاء مسطحات زجاج....فالكولسترا تشكيل للمبني....وكاسرات لأشعة الشمس....وتكون فرغات هواء بينها وبين زجاج الواجهة....








​​
​أحدي الطرق...لعمل فتحات أورجانك في الحائط الخرساني....
بأستخدام أسطمبات مقاساتها من الرسومات...وشكلها من الفوم المقوي....
أو الفيبرجلاس....
سواء لخرسانة الداخل...والداخل








وحتي السقف بخطوطه البيضاء الضخمة المنكسرة....
ويحتوي غاطس أسود بإضاءت ضخمة أسبوتس....
وحوض الزرع بسفله الأبيض المائل يكمل تفاصيل الكولسترات 
و يتفاعل معها....​

​






قد تكون لديكور دخلي....بأحجام مختلفة ...كبيرة و صغيرة 
خلف أو امام الزجاج...أو الزجاج فيما بينهم....





*



**من أعمال د.أحمد ميتو ....
وأستخدام الكولسترات الزخارف الإسلامية بالجدران و السقف
وحتي الأرضية بأحجام اكبر
مع الكتابات الدينية....
والاعمدة تتفاعل مع التصميم و زخارفها...
في أحدي المبني....وربما أنه مسجد
والإضاءات تأثيرها مميز من خلال الزحارف....

والخلفية البيج من وراء الكولسترا و الزخارف الجبس البيضاء.... 



*

​​



*
**لم أتوقع أختلاف التفصيلات...للفن الإسلامي
بهذة الكثافة...والأختلاف 
قد تعطي هذا الجمال
ربما اللون الأبيض جمع بينها...
والأرشات....والقبة والإضاءة لطبيعية تنفذ من خلالها ...مسببة ظلال رائعة علي الجدار...*

*وجمال الأخضر الطبيعي....وسط الأبيضوان لم يعجبني التعبير الغير قوي...للتشكيلات المعدنية الرفيعة لتلك التفاصيل....كبانوهات بين الأرشات...فوق الأعمدة
وكانها كانت بحاجة الي تأكيد أكثر لها....بتخنات أعرض...ولكنه عمل ممييز جرئ...ومحاولة لأعادة مفاهيم العمارة الإسلامية....بفكر مودرن جديد​*​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 نوفمبر 2016)

مجموعة مشاريع
سنة اولي


https://www.facebook.com/Arch.aroun...6599695187848/657109637803516/?type=3&theater





​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 نوفمبر 2016)

نوعية المنتج ...قهوة أو أكلات سريعة أو مطعم فاخر...الديكور أختياره ...مودرن أو كلاسيك..أو تلقائي...أو أستيل خاص ريفي..فرعوني..أوصخري
أو..أو ...كل نوعية تأثر علي شكل وتكوين الديكور و العلاقات بينها والألوان و الملمس و المواد و الاضاءات والفاخمة

حتي نوعية المنتج..كلون و ملمس المنتج و شكل المنتج وقوام المنتج و حجم المنتج وشخصية المنتج
تؤثر علي التصميم

وكذلك حتي المالك بيأثر...شخصيته ..فريحي..هادئ..نشيط...أستثماري..منطلق...مقيد

حتي الماركة و أسم النشاط...وحتي البرشور brochure أو الفلاير...حتي موقعهم الألكتروني و الكروت بيأثر

كلما كانت تلك العناصر كأنها عائلة واحدة متجانسة و منسجمة كلما كان التصميم أنجح و اكثر تأثير

ولذا علي المصمم دراسة كل شئ عن ما يصممه


وكذلك بالنسبة لأي تصميم ....
تخطيط...مشروع...تصميم خارجي...ديكور داخلي​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 نوفمبر 2016)

العائلات

ربما يستأنس الأنسان بأي عائلات ...عائلات الألوان...عائلات الأشكال...عائلات الأحجام
حتي يرتاح عندما يشاهد تجمعات الحيونات...
مثل قطيع الفيله..أو تجمعات الأحصنه...أو أي عائلات

عائلة بأحجام مختلفة...وهي أيضا عائلة البيجات...أستأنس بعائلة الأحجام...و أستأنس بعائلة الألوان





عائلة بأحجام مختلفة...وهي أيضا عائلة الرماديات





حتي في الأشجار و النباتات
عائلة التكوينات و الاحجام...وعائلة جزوع الخشب البني...وعائلات درجات الزرع الأخضر






غالبا تعلم المصممين ... النسب و الأحجام و الألوان من الطبيعة
من جمال الخالق

.
.
.
فأقتبس المصممين الي مبناهم
عائلات الأحجام..وعائلات الألوان
اللي هي هنا ...الاعمدة...والأبيض



 

فيستأنس مستخدم المبني...​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 نوفمبر 2016)

جمال الباثيوهات
في مشروعك


جمال ...ألواح الزجاج...في تصميم باثيو صغير
فناء مفتوح علي السماء

نسب الباثيو صغيرة العرض..تتناسب مع المسطحات الأقل...وجمال الشجرات الطويلة من أرضية البدروم
لتحلق في سماء الخارج

ويناسبها الشجيرات سريعة النمو بمصر...ذكرت مع مشروع سكني سابق بسنغافورة

جمال تفاعل الباثيو...مع مسطحات السقف المعلق الأبيض...والأرضية الرخام المجزع











وهذا الباثيو...الزجاج يكون وحدات أورجانك...أستخدم ألواح زجاج فلات وألواح زجاج منحنية
جاءت بمشروع بيت سكني سابق هنا



​

​





لماذا خطوط تصميماتنا مقيدة
فهل نترك لها العنان
لتشكل باثيو أورجنك زجاج مفتوح للسماء
مكونة فراغ رائع بالداخل
بي طاقة امل لمستخدمي المبني


أم هو حلم؟!

​










*أحواض الزرع و الشجيات العالية بالداخل
خلف الكيرتيين وول
وتأثيرها بالفراغ الداخلي للباثيو
ول حتي أطلالة هذا المكتب عليها.....



​*​

*





تعبيرات جديدة للباثيو
بطبيعية الأرض و الشجرة....
لتعلو من خلال فتحة قطرة الماء....
وأستمر بعناصر طبيعية...الباركية الغامق....وحمام السباحة
**


*​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2016)

بحث عن المطارات

أستخدم الأسهم لقلب الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/skyarchite...323117044654/1135692513174379/?type=3&theater







​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2016)

المراكز الثقافية


دي بلانات لبعض المراكز الثقافيه....

و منها مشاريع لطلبة العماره عشان الناس اللي طلبوا المراكز الثقافيه 

أستخدم الأسهم لقلب الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/skyarchite...323117044654/1132764150133882/?type=3&theater







​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2016)

بلوكات معمارية إسلامية

مجموعة بلوكات معمارية إسلامية مقدمة من
Ain-design

 بعضها تم إنشاءها بالكامل من الصفر، وبعضها تم تجميعها من بلوكات أخرى وتم الإشارة لذلك . 

لتحميل المجموعة من خلال الرابط التالي (378 ميجابايت) : 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/v59t595onas555m/AIN-DESIGN-COLLECTION-VOL1.rar


لتحميل كل بلوك منفصل من خلال الرابط الموجود في كل بلوك . 
لتحميل ملف PDF من الرابط التالي :

http://www.mediafire.com/file/f9caz0wbwzwn5hr/Ain-Design-Collection-Vol-01.pdf



​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2016)

مشاريع تخرج 







أستخدم الأسهم لقلب الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/ArchitectC...870533523317/1364867956856908/?type=3&theater







​​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 نوفمبر 2016)

مشاريع طلبة 

https://www.facebook.com/
ArchitectCorner2016/photos/pcb.1365453193465051/1365452243465146/?type=3&theater



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 نوفمبر 2016)

موسوعة تصميم حضانة " روضة أطفال "

" مشاريع طلبة " من عدة جامعات ..
أكثر من 250 مشروع 

أستخدم الأسهم لقلب الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/archiarts2...6816497115374/797328180397538/?type=3&theater
​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 نوفمبر 2016)

مشروع وركينج كامل جامعة عين شمس

بشمهندسين ده مشروع وركينج كامل جامعة عين شمس
** المشروع 60 لوحه كامله من الغلاف لحد التفاصيل
المشروع pdf
رابط التحميل 
http://adyou.me/X9Nq

المصدر
https://www.facebook.com/Arch.around.the.World/photos/a.216746771839807.1073741828.216599695187848/658331684347978/?type=3&theater





​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 نوفمبر 2016)

اكبر اكبر اكبر تجميعه للمشاريع 
تخرج من القاهره وعين شمس وفنون جميله والمطريه 
(معارض سيارت ومتاحف ونوادي...............)

بص باقا يا طالب بكاريوس
وانت يا طالب سنه تالته وكمان تالته وكمان تالته وتانيه
البوست دا مهم جدااااااااااااااااااا بص هو مهم اووووي كمان بالنسبه ليك
دا تجميعه لاكبر لنكات مشاريع عندنا على الصفحه
احنا جمعنالك كل البومات المشاريع اللي نزلت عندنا
يعني حتلاقي اكتر من 1000 مشروع هنا من دفعات مختلفه يعني اي دفعه عايز تشوف مشرعها بص على اللنكات دي
اوعى يفوتك البوست دا
متنساش تعمل شير لاصحابك اكيد حيستفيدوا
1-مشاريع تخرج دفعه 2011- 2012 هندسه القاهره
http://adyou.me/LVV9
2-مشاريع تخرج عين شمس 2011
http://adyou.me/LVV9
3-graduation project ain shamis
http://adyou.me/LVV9
4-مشاريع تخرج القاهره 2006
http://adyou.me/LVV9
5-مشاريع تخرج هندسة المطريه 2011
http://adyou.me/LVV9
6-Graduation cairo 2009
http://adyou.me/LVV9
7-مشاريع تخرج منوال هندسة المطريه 2003
http://adyou.me/LVV9
8-مشاريع تخرج منوال فنون جميله
http://adyou.me/LVV9
9-مشاريع نوادي صحيه وطبيعيه
http://adyou.me/LVV9
10-مشاريع تخرج منوال
http://adyou.me/LVV9
11-مشاريع تخرج المطريه 2010
http://adyou.me/LVV9
12-مشاريع تخرج هندسة المطريه 2010
http://adyou.me/LVV9
13-مشاريع متاحف
http://adyou.me/LVV9
14-مشاريع معرض سارات
http://adyou.me/LVV9
15-مشروع مركز ثقافي
http://adyou.me/LVV9
16-مشاريع مجمع محاكم
http://adyou.me/LVV9
17-مشاريع تخرج 2010 القاهره
http://adyou.me/LVV9
18-مشاريع تخرج فنون جميله 2016
http://adyou.me/LVV9
19-مشاريع تخرج 2009
http://adyou.me/7eeB

المصدر: 
https://www.facebook.com/Arch.aroun...6599695187848/657485317765948/?type=3&theater



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2016)

​

كتاب مميز...

يساعدك لعمل رسومات تنفيذية كاملة 
شرح مفصل لعمل الرسومات التوضيحية والتفصيلية وشامل عن تعلم التصميمات التنفيذية 

​​　
​http://goo.gl/DxgB6m

أو

​http://www.mediafire.com/file/32kvdaru82ksdk5/تصميمات+تنفيذية+-+هشام+محمد+على.pdf




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2016)

عناصر تنسيق المواقع

أستخدم الأسهم لقلب الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/2761308027...6130802730591/366326687044335/?type=3&theater



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2016)

نماذج واجهات مميزة

أستخدم الأسهم لقلب الصفحات


https://www.facebook.com/918390831591433/photos/a.1079230952174086.1073741890.918390831591433/1079231525507362/?type=3&theater



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 نوفمبر 2016)

صورة


قوة الممرات المغطاة
في التصميم

ربط عناصر المشروع المتقربة الشكل بأختلاف أحجامها...
بإنحناءات الممرات المتموجة
لتجعل منها نسيج معماري واحد.....
في تفاعل بين المباني واللاندسكيب....
ويظهر ذلك من الموقع العام...والمناظير بين الكتل ...وتحت الممرات



​​




التأثير الخشبي وتعاشقة مع الأبيض....
وتداخلات تصميمهما
مستفيدا منها كممرات وحدائق فوق السقف وممرات أسفلها
محمله علي أعمدة
أوجدت فرغات وأدمجت اللاندسكيب بالمباني....وربطت بينها
داخل الحل الدائري









صورتين

الموجة التغطية....لبعض المباني
لتشكل فراغ رائع وخصوصية لمشروعه
فوق العنصر المائي....
ليعطي أحساس طبيعي وخيالية بالمشروع ....و وسط مبانيه




















[FONT=&quot]ربط مباني موقعه...بالتغطية و الاعمدة بالأرضي...
بشكل Curve منحني....
مع أنحناءات مبني مخالف إليبس.....[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وحتي اللاندسكيب أبت إلا أن تشارك في هذة العلاقة والربط....
بمنحناها و إضاءاتها المتألقة....[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تضاد المنحني و الفلات...في المباني....وفي الاندسكيب....وفي التغطية



​









[/FONT]​جامعة للتكنولوجيا .....ماليزيا
كأحدي
....أفتكر أن الجو في ماليزيا ....كأحدي دول أسيا حار بالصيف...مع أمطار كثيرة....
مما جعل المصمم عند تصميم تلك الجامعة أن يصمم
مظلة وكانها كوريدور باعمدتها الطويلة الرفيعة....وتغطيتها المميزة بأنحناءاتها
لتمر بجانب وفوق لتربط بين عناصرالمباني الشريطية
وربما كانت المظلة تأخذ لشكل الأورجانك الطبيعي .....لطبيعة ماليزيا الخضراء....
وكانها أحدي أوراق الزرع الطويلةمن أحسن المباني التي أفضلها....تلك التصميمات....التي تكسر أشعة الشمس.....تقلل التكيفات...تهوية مناسبة للمباني والفرغات....تكون فرغات رائعة تحتها مظللة.....أو عند الرغبة يمكن الجلوس تحت شمس فتحاتها....فلنري ماذا صمم لمعماري في مشروعه الضخم.....
Petronas University of Technology Malaysia

المبني الإسطواني الرئيسي....
والكتل الشريطية للمبني وكأنها تتجهه نحة مركز ما....هو أيضا مركز أنحناء المظلة...​




​

خارج أنحناء المظلة....في طرفها
كانتليفرز معدنية 
وربما زجاج أعلها​



​*


*

*أطلق سقفه المنحني كنصف إليبسات...ellipses
بشرائحه تكسر أشعة الشمس...وتمرر الضوء للداخل
وتشكل التغطية فراغ هائل...
بين الكتل الزجاج ال void*
*ويعلو الأسطح قبل التغطية...تشجير السطح
والعنصر المائي يجري من بين المباني وتحت التغطية
بخيالية.....هذة المباني تلائم منطقتنا الحارة ....أكثر من غيرها...



​

*​​





dubai financial market zaha hadid

مدخل...وعناصر الميتل تشكل بخطوطها في الأتجاهين لسقف المدخل....وتستمر أيضا بعناصر مشابهة رأسية بالمبني












أحدي المباني التعليمية..أكاديمية
وتأكيد المدخل بعمود إسطواني ضخم...
ومبالغة التغطية الخشب...محملة علي الهيكل المعدني
وسلالم المدخل
لتكون فراغ رائع تحتها....وتأكد المدخل....



​

​



*
7 صور و تعليق


أحسن ادخال البواكي بأشكالها و أعمدتها
وأدخالها لتصبح جزء من تصميم مبناه وأسلوبه المميز
وقد يكون الأدخال علي شكل حرف واو
والمعماري موشيه صفدي
لرؤية تشابه أسلوبه لمشروعات مختلفة له...بالداخل بالصور 
*














*مكتبة عامة....فانكوفر كندا
**


























*






​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 نوفمبر 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 نوفمبر 2016)

قوة المربع
في التصميم

سواء مربع واحد...أو عدة مربعات
في أتجاه واحد....او في أتجاهات متعددة

قوة المربعات ككتل ...واكدها بباثيوهات أيضا مربعات
وانحرافات بزواياه وأختلافات أرتفاعه....وعناصره الطبيعية ...
من خضرة أسقفه لتمثل العمارة الخضراء
ورأسيات خشب الواجهات وتقسيماتها.....وهل له علاقة مع المبني الأبيض الاخر....
يوجد ربط بينهما؟!



​
​*
*
*تكوين معماري رائع بكتله....
من مربعات مع مستطيلات.....واختلافات التوجية
وتدرجات الأرتفاعات....
ما بين مصمته بشجيرات بإسطحها
وبين زجاجية السقف سواء فلات أو منحنية.....



​​*



قوة المربعات مع الدائرة في التصميم و تكرارها.... حتي الباثيو مربع. 
وتضاد الفلات flat مع المنحني.








*جمع أقوي العناصر المعمارية....مع بعض
قوة المربع و قوة الدائرة....

جمعهما في مشروع واحد باختلاف إحجامهم
مع العناصر الطولية....



 

*



مشروع تخرج....
متحف للحضارة المصرية...
جميل و قوي المربع الكبير بالموقع العام....وتوجيه لمربع أخر بسطح زجاجي مائل يعلوه ....
وهناك هرم متدرج ....مش عارف أستخدمه في أيه في التصميم.....ولكنه مميز مع الكتل و الواجهات....
هناك ممر كتلة مستطيلة يخرج من أرضية المربع العلوي....مميز وبارز تأثير أنكسارات الكتل واحجامها وتنوعها بالواجهات رائعة..وكأنها من حجاره الماضي مميزة....أستمد الإضاءات من الأسطح بزجاجها...ليعطي الكتل غموضها وكتلتها المصمته بالواجهات...وغاطس المداخل بالأرضي...تحت الكتل...بظلالها ...أعطي غموض و قوة وشموخ ....وكانها كهوف
كان يفضل تعليقات عن الفكرة من المصمم....
إذا كان لك ملاحظة عن المشروع.....أعرضها بال comment



​

​



مشروع طالبة .... وتعليق
جامعة بورسعيد..قسم عمارة
دعاء كامل ندا


قوة المربع...وجمال تأثيره..وهنا مربعين متداخلين بزاوية 45










الموقع العام بنسبه المميزة....
مستطيل و أسطواني و مربعيين








الكتلة الرئيسية المربعة

ستائر الواجهات ال louvers
الرأسية المائلة لتكوون فيما بينها المداخل
وكررت في مشاريع عرضنها بأساليب وتشكيل مختلف
وفي الدور الأخير يصمم بالسطح ثلاث كتل منحنية ودائرية
بمدرج جلسات....
وأنحناءت اختلاف ألوان حشائش اللاندسكيب بالسطح​​







Helsinki University Main Library / Anttinen Oiva Architects
المربعات القوية الموديول المتكررة....
تضاد الأليبس المنحني الحر...
لتضيف سحر للتصميم











لم ينسي في دوران مبناه...
أن يبالغ بمفأجاة المربع الكبير و الصغير الأبيض
ولم ينسي وضع ال louvers بأشكال و مواضع مختلفة
و مفاجاة كتلة الحجر و استطالتها 
والاستطالات العرضية للرصاصي من حول الأبيض....
والاظهار و الاخفاء...والغاطس

عناصر مميزة و متالقة لمبناه
[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]








هو مشروع سكني ولكنه يبدو اكثر كأداري....
عناصره مميزة وقوية
وأستخدام المربعات وتأثيرها ....سواء كبلكونات مختلفة البروزات
أو بالدور الاول ومربعات الشبابيك بكتلها الرخاموباقي الشبابيك المربعة بالأدوار ....
مع مصمت الحوائط البيضاء ...ومسطحات الزجاج الرمادية وبعضها أيضا بنسب مربعة...
أما المدخل فهو مميز مستطيل دبل هايت من الرخام......
​
​





قوة الأشكال الرباعية في منطقة التخطيط....تقترب من المربعات
وخروج الطرق الداخليه وكانها أفرع نباتات للمباني....
والمباني أوراقها....



​

​​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 نوفمبر 2016)

قوة الدائرة


المصمم بدء بقوة الدائرة
ليخرج منها علاقات و عناصر متربطة رائعة
برغم ان الدائرة عنصر نستخدمه كلنا ....ولكنه الفرق في التفاعل بين العنصر والتصميم و الفرغات....
وهنا فرغ أجزاء من الدائرة كمدخل ليضع الأعمدة و البرجولة الخرسانية لفراغ المدخل المتكوون....
وفي الخلف تفريغ للكتل بسنسنة....أستقطاعات للكتلة بكتل فلات تضاد أنحناء وقوة الدائرة
بقوي أخري وهي قوي المربعات الصغيرة المتكررة....

ومثلما فرغ في البلان والموقع العام له....تأثرت وتفاعلت معه الواجهات للتفريغ أيضا...
بعنصر بلون اخر بني....وأستخدم ال louvers الشرائح......وهي أيضا تتفاعل مع
البرجولة الخرسانة للسقف.....

أخرج عنصر ربما عنصر رأسي سلالم بكتلة زجاج إسطوانية من قلب فراغ المدخل.....

لاحظ علاقة الاعمدة الإسطوانية الحرة...بعلاقاتها بالأعمدة التي تمر بالكتلة البني الشرائح تظهر وتختفي....وعلاقة رائعة اخري للربط بني الواجهات بكتلة بني السقف.....ومربع اخر وهو التغطية الزجاج بلونيه الأزرق وشكله الهرمي.....ولم يبقي إلا تشكيل تجريدي أورجانك منحني أمام المبني



​​


قد يكون التصميم دائري....بقوة الدائرة
يحووي فيما بينه المربع و الكتل بأسطح مائلة
وكمرته الدائرية الطائرة كانه برجولة
بأعمدته تكون فراغات وجلسات حول الكتل وتربط بينها



​​



م. Shams Eldin 
مكتبة الاسكندريه..احد المشروعات الكبرى التى تم تنفيذها..ولكنها تعتبر نموذجا يمكن ان نورده كمثل لاخطاء المصمم..
للاسف قام المكتب الهندسي الكبير بعمل تصميم المكتبه على هيئه قرص الشمس..
وتم عمل فيلم توضيحى علق عليه الفنان عمر الشريف يوضح الفكره من التصميم
وشكل قرص الشمس الدائرى كرمز لشروق شمس المعرفه ..

واستكمل التصميم الانشائى واضعا في الاعتبارالاستفاده من المزايا الانشائيه للكمره الدائريه المحيطه ..
واعتمد التصميم وعند البدء بالتنفيذ اتضح ان الموقع مقام به قاعة المؤتمرات منذ سنوات !!!!!!!!!
وللاسف لم تتم معاينة الموقع ومعرفه احواله..

واستدعى ذلك اعادة التصميم على ضوء المتاح من الارض وتم اقتطاع جزء من الدائره التى به مبنى المؤتمرات واعيد التصميم الانشائى وفقدت الكمره الدائريه عزمها واستعيض عن ذلك بعناصر اخرى...



​​





3 صور


مدرسة من مدريد أسبانيا....
نقلتها فقط.....مع الترجمة الحرفية لجوجل....من English الي العربية...من المهندس المعماري. 
ينبغي التفكير فيها ينطوي على حضور الحضانة إلى ازدواجية معقدة من المقاييس.
وينطوي الفضاء لخلق تصورات مختلفة جدا حيث نعيش معا: المعلمون والأطفال الذين قدراتهم المعرفية تتطور. 
بناء على ذلك، بعض المباني لديها القدرة على أن تكون المساحات التكوينية.
في تصميمه البسيط المعبر....بدائريتة المتسعة عن الحوائط بأركنها المحدودة الرؤية...مقيدة للأطفال....


أنها أنطلق مع الدوائر حتي بالكتلة و فتحاتها للسماء....
لرؤية للأطفال و انطلافتهم بمرح....
وجتي دوائر بالاندسكيب.....
مع مسطحات الزجاج للأنفتاح علي الخارج.....


















 حتي رسمه السماء بالواجهات أو الشجرة....
أجاد التدرج اللوني لسماوي دائرية أو القبة الزجاج.....
حتي بالموقع العام و ظلالها.....
أو تدرجات الأخضر بالمسقط وتدرجات بني الممرات......
أو تدرجات ألوان لبني الزجاج....




*


*
*المملكة العربية السعودية...جدة
والحل النصف دائري حول دائرية نافورة اللاندسكيب...
والتغطية بأعمدتها المائلة تكوون بواكي ممرات حول المبني....
تغطية و جمال و تشكيل للكتلة....
والمداخل الأرشات الضخمة بمبالغتها....
المشروع يعتتمد علي مبالغات العناصر المعمارية كمفاجات للمستخدم.....















​​**
*


الإليبس من العناصر الجميلة التي يستخرج منها أفكار كثيرة...
وهنا يستقطعه العنصر المائي بالجانبين
وتفاعل المبني الدائرة وموقعه في مركز من مراكز الإليبس ليزيده قوة....
وصمم السقف الدائري المائل ليزيد مفاجاة وغموض لمبناه...
ووضع كوليسترا تفاصيل حول دائرية مخروط حوائطه....
ثم يأتي المبني الاخري كجزء من إليبس وكانه يغرق أو يخرج من قلب الأرض 
وعلي نفس المحور من المبني الأول وعلي أيضا مركز الإليبس الاخر....
وإليبس أخر يستقطع فراغ مدخله....
والممرات والمسطحات الخضراء المتموجة علي الجانبيين
وتاكيد ممر المحور بين المبنيين بلون سماوي وبخطوط فلات...بساطة وتلقائية الخطوط وجمالها.....





​
​




جميل تضاد المنحني الإليبس من بين فلات الادوار الاول المستطيلة بميل فراغ ممر المدخل...
ويعكسها المصمم بكتلة نصف دائرية يخرج منها كتل مستطيلة فلات بقلبها...وكتلة اخري تعلو فلات...

واكمل باقي اللاندسيكيب بباقي دائرة ...ليتفاعل الاندسكيب مع المباني....والباقي خطوط الزرع رأسية أو مهربة من المركز....

علاقات جميلة لتصميم مميز












مشروع للسير فوستر مع معماري أخر....
والحل الدائري وقوته في اللندسكيب مع مستطيلات المباني....في تضاد
وإليبس أخر يتفاعل مع الدائرة
وفي الخلف المبني المتموج بنهاية جزء دائرية.....مع مباني كتل اخري أصغر امامه
عناصر متنوعة و منسجمة.......وقوية
















by 
‪#‎Mai_Gamal‬







​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 نوفمبر 2016)

الأرتدادات
وجمال تأثيرها


تدرج الأرتدادات ولكن في الإليبسات....
الزجاج وكمرات الادورا البيضاء...









مفاجاة نهاية المبني....الأرتداد
من مصمت لزجاج...
بجانب تضاد الإسطوانة مع الفلات flat
وتأكيد رأسية الحوائط الرأسية والاعمدة....كعناصر رأسية قوية....
يضادها كمرت الأدوار..و البلكونات غاطسة....جميلة​​











نهاية المبني الإسطوانية ....تضاد الفلات
والإرتداد في نهاية المبني
بعد تكرار الأدوار
و حتي الإسطوانة ....الي زجاجية بكمر يشكل نهايتها...
الأشكال المنحنية هنا...بفراغ مع الفلات...وخروجها من خلف الفلات
بظلال....ونهاية البرج.....الكرانيش المصمت...والكمر المنحني...تتشابه وتتضاد



​








​4 صور


وكانه اطلق ادوار الزجاج الاخيرة بأرتدادها للداخل....الي السماء
بتحرر الكتلة....
من داخل الجدران الحجر بشبابيكها المستطيلة المتكررة...وقصد المعماري هذا التكرار...لانه لا يريد ان يلفت نظر المشاهد إلا لجمال ومفاجأة انطلاق خطوط مبناه...وتحررها

ولم ينسي المصمم ....تدرجات بالبلان و الواجهة...أي تدرجات أفقية ورأسية...و إنكسار حروف كورنراتها...

في تصميم متألق لمبناه...الباقي بالداخل 


حتي مفاجاة التجاري الزجاج المصنفر .......يقتطع الواجهة الحجر











مفاجأة جميلة...دبل هايت البرج...وترجات من حوله...
وحتي خط البلاطة....والأرتدادات...











المودرن و القديم...
وأن كان المودرن قريب من القديم هنا....
ولكنها أصبحت موضة و اتجاة معماري











البرج...
التدرجات...
التكرار...
عناصر جمال المبني












صورتين

























الألوان الساخنة 
تعطي حياة بأختلاف درجاتها مع النبيتي.....
وعناصر معمارية مختلفة لمبني واحد أو مبنيين متجاوريين
خطوط الاباليق العريضة ساحرة بدرجتيها الغامقة و الفاتحة...
المباني التي تعلو الأرتدادت تأثيرها مميز وكأنها مدينة أخري حالمة تعلو المبني....
الجمال قد لا يحتاج الي مواهب عميقة....



​​



*




*











*جميل تدرجات الكتل بارتدادات....وبتدرج علي الجانبين
بنفس موديول الشبابيك ووحدتها
وخالف بكتلة في المنتصف...بمصمت ومسطحات أكبر زجاج
وتمميز التغطسة المنحنية محملة علي أعمدة بالسطح**The Architectural Concept emphasizes the relation between The Buildings And Site topography 
( Form Follows Topography! ) , The Buildings unfolds out of the landscape with Green roofs and Courts , 
The most important mission of this design was to provide a Nile River view from every room of all 275 units.
Mostafa Ahmed Zakaria
Al-Azhar University - 3rd Year








*​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 نوفمبر 2016)

تغييير التوجية
لمباني المشروع 

كتل الجنب وتغير الزوايا
45 أو 30 و 60
أحدث حركة في اللاندسكيب








تدرجات الكتل و انكسارات زواياها 45 .....30....90
تكوون فرغات فيما بينها 
وحركة وديناميكية وتنووع بالواجهات....
وحيوية بالموقع العام والتصميم....



​​




المشروع بكتلة...يربط جانبي الطريق
وأنكسار الكتلة بباثيو داخلي وأمتدادها وكانها تعمل أوفرلاب
وخروج بمثلث عن الكتلة الموازية للطريق و امتداد للكتلة علي الجانب الاخر....
بروز الكورنرات كأبراج...مع بعض البروزات....
بواكي نصف دائرية بفتحاتها كمدخل للكتل....
في الأسطح هناك ميول بالأسقف ترد علي بعضها....علي جانبي الطريق









مشروع طالبة...وتعليق
جامعة بورسعيد
قسم عمارة
أسماء نجيب محمد

رغم انها إليبسات...ولكن تغيير أتجهاتها و أحجامها أعطي ديناميكية وجمال للمشروع

علاقات جميلة متداخلة بين الإليبسات المنفصلة مختلفة الحجم ...وأنعكاس الإليبسات أيضا علي اللاندسكيب بأجزاء منها...أو دوائر...

تدرجات في الأدوار ببروزات...وببنها الزجاج 

رأيي...مشروع مميز ...فقط لم يعجبني المبالغة في أنحناءات تشكيل الأدوار بالواجهات..












كتل الإليبسات ال 6 الزجاج
وكتلة إليبس أخري سابعة تعاكسهم و تضادهم
بمصمت كمراتها المنحنية

و اللاندسكيب اورجانك يهرب بتقسيمات أشعاعية من المركز
ليمييز مشروع تخرجه..











قسم تخطيط مشروعه
الي zones
شبه مربعات وبكل واحد منها اللاندسكيب بالمنتصف
وفي منطقة المنتصف وضع المبني الرئيسي ...يدورانات و أنحناءات اللاندسكيب تضاد الفلات المربع...
وزاد بنحراف الزاوية 45 عن باقي التخطيط
مع وضع أشكال نصف كروية كعناصر أبهار تضاد المباني الفلات...بجمال
[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 نوفمبر 2016)

أختلاف توجية
كتل المبني

المعماري واللعب بالكتل
فقط أستخدام الكتل الصماء المصمته الرصاصي الغامقة
وتضادها مع مسطحات الزجاج المضيئة.....
واختلاف الكتل بين بروز بميل سطحها الذي يخالف ميل زجاج الأرضي ....
وانفتح زجاج الأمام مع جزء من الجنب...
وفي الجانب الاخر نفس الأستايل بفتح مسطح الزجاج الدبل هايت 
ولكن مع الدور السفلي في تضاد وتنوع مع زجاج الكتلة الاخري......وشعار أبل او الماركة مضئ بحجم كبيروزجاج الأرضي يتفاعل مع مسطحات الزجاج الاخري بالمشروع....​​









مفاجأة خروج البوكسات...boxes
ببروز من البرج...
بجانب تشكيلات بواجهة البرج....











علي ناصية المشروع
تطل الكتل بتوجيهاتها المختلفة
وأكده...بمسطحات الزجاج و إضاءاتها ليلا....











في وجود تغيير في توجيه البلانات....45
و في نهايات أبراجه....
غييير اللون للبني و وضع فريم أبيض بارز أمامه
وردود في جزء....
لتبدو كالأبراج.....فوق الأبراج










جميل و مميز خروج البوكسات التي أصبحت سمة في العمارة الحديثة....
بأشكال و مساحات مختلفة بتنوع ملفت
المربعة و المستطيلة الطولية و العرضية
وجمال اللون الأبيض مع أزرق الزجاج
وتضاد منحني كونر المبني و جزءه الفلات












توجية كتل المبني في كذا اتجاه
يمييز المبني بالتغيير 
سواء من الداخل أو للماشي بالخارج
مع جمال الفتحات بأرشاتها و تكراراتها

ولم ينسي البرجولات ...والبلكونات كولسترات خشب
والأبراج و تدرجها

انه صمم تراثيه لمباني جديدة بأحساس قديم
تضاد الأبراج المودن العالية في الخلف...وتهدئ الساكن علي صفحات مياة حمام سباحته













مييز تصميمه...
بأختلاف توجية الكتل.... زاويتين
الشكل الإسطواني الدائري..يضاد فلات الكتل...
تنوع الكتل الدائرية...ما بين الكتلة الأسطوانية...وقبة المسجد 
أستخدام الزجاج الأزرق و تنوعه من بين تدرجات الكتل
الأستفادة من قوة المربعات....مربعة المسجد...مربعات بعض كتل السلالم...
مربعات الاندسكيب الخضراء بسطح الدور الأرضي....
مربعات تشكيل فريمات الزجاج 45...​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 نوفمبر 2016)

لاند مارك...Landmark




البرجين الزجاج بأرتفاعهما عن باقي الأبراج الأقل أرتفاعا
كلاندمارك....



​





غالبا ربط الأبراج بكتل الأرضي...
بيكون بعناصر متشابهة...منحنية...وخطوط منكسرة
أو ربما يربطها بالعكس..... بتضاد بينهم.....






















أنسيابية خطوط لاند مارك لميدان....بالأمارات
كموجة...وأنحناءات
وربط بينها بخيوط معدنية متقاطعة كستارةهل يمكنك أدخال هذا التكوين في مبني....أو هل يمكن أن يشكل نفسه مبني؟!

من التعليقات ....

الا إذا أجريت عليه بعض التعديلات
ويمكن أن يكون برجا دوارا
إذا أردت أن تعرف ذلك فعرضه لنفق الرياح الأختباري
إذا نظرت إليه من أعلي (site plan)
فإنه أشبه بزعنفة المحرك "المروحة"
لذا في هذا التصميم ترك المصمم فراغات داخلية لمرور الرياح عبرها والا سقط بعامل 
الرياح في المستقبل.



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 نوفمبر 2016)

مشاريع 
متاحف 
مميزه جدا فى الافكار و الاظهار هتفيدك جدا

​​
أستخدم الأسهم لقلب الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/Studio34space/photos/pcb.1148944875187769/1148942715187985/?type=3&theater



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 نوفمبر 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 نوفمبر 2016)

جمال...التضاد


عناصر رائعة متضادة....
الفلات flat....ويفاجأ بالإليبس المنحني و بالكرة
في علاقة تربط بين الإليبس و الدائرة....
تضاد البارز و البوابة الفراغ تفرغ المبني لتظهر السماء من خلالها....



​



قوة الكتل وتفاعلها
بين إسطوانية و شكل الإليبس
بأحجام و إتجاهات مختلفة....وتضاد بين
 الفلات و المنحني...
وبين الرأسي و الإفقي....
وبتنوعها في المساقط الأفقية
وبما يحقق الوظيفة....



​​​​

*
*

الحلول الفلات flat الرباعية....والدائرة تتفاعل وتضاد بالحل
لتكوون الوظيفة والتشكيل مع الباقي
سواء كانت خارجة من الكتلة الرئيسية أو بتقاطع أو بالكامل معها....



​​




...تضاد رائع للفلات...مع المنحني النصف دائري...
بكتلة الأربعة و أمتداد المنحني...









*مركز أبحاث الطاقة....
وتصميم أجنحة طولية له....ربما تمثل حركة ديناميكية الطاقة...
او شبيه بحركة ريش مروحة الطاقة لاندمارك المشروع والدالة عليه....
الكتلة المنحنية المتضادة مع فلات flats الواجهات
بفريمها الخارجي وزجاجها و اعمدتها المميزة.....



​​*







صورتين

مشروع طالب
مميز الشكل الدائري و أدخال معه الشكل المثلث و المستطيلات تكون جيوب فيما بينها
في تضاد بين الفلات و المنحني
مصحوب بتداخل الكتل والأشكال
[FONT=&quot]واللاندسكيب يكمل خطوط الكتل...
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​





















 صورتين


تضادات
كتلة المصمت البارزة...فوق كتلة الزجاج 
الأنحناء بجزء منها ليلاقي الزجاج....وتضاد مع الكتل الرأسية و الافقية المستطيلة
تضاد أو ظهور المربع...من بين مستطيليية العراميس و الفتحات الزجاج


خطوط الكتلة نفسها....هي مابين المربع و المستطيل
أي يمكننا رسم كذا مربع من خطوط الواجهة....

وأكدها بالشبابيك المتكررة المربعة
وتقسيمات الزجاج المربعة...وأيضا المستطيلة...











الكرنر المصمت فوق الزجاج
وتأثير المربعات يملاء الواجهتين....من بين المستطيلات










تضاد الجزء الفلات البوكس...يحوي الواجهة الزجاج وبلاطات الادوار
...ويضاد باقي المبني المنحني و به نفس تقسيمات الزجاج و البلاطات...
وللتغير شكل بأجزاء مصمت وكأنها أجزاء شريطية أفقية متلاصقة....
ونوع للتغير بأحواض الزرع الطويلة وفي تغيير أماكنها...
وهذين العنصرين أثرا علي تناغم الواجهة و كسر الملل...

وانهاءها بمنحني بلاطة خرسانة موجة خفيقة وبأنحناء بالسقف وبه فرغات دائرية...
وللأبهار وضع نخل خلال الفتحات
الدائرية مختلفة القطر...












تألق تضاد الحجر الرخام مع الزجاج
تضاد المصمت مع الزجاج void
تضاد البروزات الأفقية البلكونات مع الرأسية في الخلف
تضاد الفلات للكتلة علي اليمين مع الكتلتين المنحنيتين
تضاد الطويل مع القصير
تضاد البارز بجمال ككتلة زجاج مع غاطس المدخل

التضاد يأكد المعني في البلاغة..... بالشعر
أما هنا فبلاغة المعماري....​​










​​جمال تضاد الناعم و الخشن
وتضاد....الأبيض و الحجر و أزرق الزجاج
وجمال الدبل هايت من فخامة و أرتفاع
وجمال تقسمات فريمات الزجاج

والمميز بروز السقف كبرجوله بقتحات مربعة و مستطيلة
لتكون فراغ حول المبني
وظلال فتحاتها علي الحائط الحجر

مميز....










تضاد رائع 
بين الكتلة الفلات البيضاء للدور الأخير....
وخالفها بأورجانك الأدوار البني...برأسية مادتها و خطوطها....قد تكون louvers خشب...
وبروزها وغاطسها....بشكل أورجانك
ككتلتين مختلفتين تحت الأبيض....
وفصل بينهما بغطاطس الزجاج ليظهرهما....ووظيفية للمسطح الزجاج...والأطلالة من الأدورا المختلفة.....وكأن لابد ان يدعم الكتلة الأفقية البيضاء و يقويها....مع باقي المبني الكتلة الرأسية....وأن يبالغ في تكرارية اجزاء منها ....شبابيكهالتظهر ديناميكية و مادة الكتلتين الأورجانك....وعكس مواد الواجهات و ديناميكيتها...علي التصميم الداخلي ....شفافية....وأمتداد
الخارجي للداخلي

قد يكون مبني مسارح وصالات مجمعة... لزها حديد....غير متأكد؟!أنها سمفونية معمارية عزفت من المصمم...ومازلت موجودة ....بألوانها الأبيض و الخشبي و الزجاج....بجمال تضاد نغماتها الناعمة و القوية....الرنانة و المكتومة....المشدودة و المتراخية...سمفونية لا تنتهي....

بل تسمع وتشاهد كلما أقترب منها حد....أو شاهدها حد ....من الناس
المشاربع العالمية بها تجانس عالي وراقي ورفيع....وهذا ما يبحث عنه مصحح مشروعك...أو متزوق الفن المعماري....لأي مدي يمكن أن تحدثه معماريتك...هل لها بريق و صوت....
هل لها أنعكاس....هل أنت خائف متردد...أو متعلق محب...
هل مشروعك يظل عالق بالأذهان...كلما سمعنا وشاهدنا هذا الفن....كلما تعلقنا و أندمجنا معه....ومع عازفيه المعماريين....وربما كانت تدرج عروض شبابيك الدور الأخير....هو تدرج موسيقي... ربما











​

​

التضادات... لا تنتهي 
بجماليتها
المنحني و الفلات
الأرتفاعات المختلفة...
البارز و الغاطس..
الأبيض و الرصاصي
المصمت و الزجاج
الردود و البلكونات البارزة









*


*


مبني دائري أو إليبس
مييزة بأمامية العنصر الطولي الزجاج
بقريماته الطولية و الجدار الطولي 
وحوله الكتل الدائرية في تدرج ..وتفريغ
وحوائط وفريمات طولية..وبرجوله السقف

وجمال تصاد المنحني مع الفلات...في تدرج و تفريغ
وحسن أستخدام البلكونات المفرغة




*







علم المصمم...جمال تضاد الكتل الفلات و المنحنية..
نصف لإليبس فأستخدمها....بزاوية مائلة ليكون فراغ باثيو داخلي و خارجي...
وأستخدم هنا جمال الأباليق مثل المسجد السابق...بتدرجات اللونيين...وحتي أستمر بهما بالواجهة الداخلية
وفاجأ بفراغ البوابة الضخم ..قد يكون بها كتلة دور للمدخل...

والجميل أدخل الابراج أيضا ككتل مصمته...وتضاد الكباري الممرات الزجاج...
ووضع كتلة مميزة مربعة بني بالداخل...

وأستمر بالتبليطات المربعة في اللاندسكيب كحشائش وتبليطات ....المميزة في العمارة الأسلامية وكانها ساحة...












 كتلتين متجاورتين للبرجين بأنحناءتهما
ب contrast....تضاد بينهم
الزجاج ال void...مع المصمت بفتحاته المربعة الصغيرةوالمصمت يعلو....حاملا علم البلد...بمحني رأسي...وتغيير الشبابيك بشرائط رأسية و عرضية زجاج....كمفاجأت بأعلي البرج...​*​*


*​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 نوفمبر 2016)

البواكي...

متألقة 
أينما كانت في الأرضي....
في الأول....في الدور الاخير
أو متكررة في الادوار كبرج بيزا....
في مختلف العصور و المدارس ....والطرز
كانت وما تزال لها احساسها ومعايشتها ولمسة طبيعة الحياة التي تكوونها
قد تكون جلسة....قد تكون بممر....قد تكون بلكونة....قد تكون تطل علي منظر ما حديقة او حمام سباحة....












جميل ...بجانب حجر مبناه بسقفه القرميد
يضيف تأثير المنحني الزجاجي بتقسيماته
بجوار المدخنة العالية الحجر أيضا

ثم يأتي بمفاجأة البلكونات الإليبسات بأعمدتها و أرشاتها و دروتها البرامق...بتفكرني ببرج بيزا المائل الأيطالي
وأعطت تراث للفيلا

وأستمر بالبرامق بالسلم الدائري الحجري....وسور حول حمام السباحة بنفس وحدة البرمق

ولم ينسي تأثير الأشجار و أسيجة النباتات و المتسلقات لتكمل جمال المبني وتمييز تصميمه












البواكي
رائعة أينما كانت....في أي عصر...وأي مدرسة....وأي طراز
الاعمدة بأرشاتها وتسمي"البواكي" .....
بوظائفها المتعددة....
تكوون الجلسات
وكممرات وكبلكونات
وكاسرات لأشعة الشمس علي الحائط 


وتألقت هنا بدائريتها كبرج بالكورنر....والمدخل
تؤكد الطراز المستخدم...وتزيد المبني جمال وتألق

وأستخدم بتضاد لها.....فتحات الزجاج الكبيرة....و الصغيرة المربعة بالأعلي

ودرجات السلالم المنحنية بالماء...وفوق الماء...تغازل الأرشات العلوية...












علي ما يبدو مع هذا المصمم المتألق في أعماله....
قد طلب منه المالك أن يكون تصميمه مميز بأستيل ما...
بالأضافة الي تنوع كتل مبناه....بين فلات و منحني...وأسطواني و أبراج....
ميزه أيضا بأعمده دبل هايت ليشكل فراغ البواكي 
ليعطي فرصة للأستظلال تحته والأستمتاع بالعنصر المائي و الحديقة...
التصميم العلوي قد يكون طراز هندي بتفاصيله...والسفلي بعناصر العمارة الفرعونية من قواعد 
و تيجان الاعمدة و الكتلة المائلة بالجنب

​




*
*





تعاشق البواكي مع التصميم
أعمدة كلاسيكية خرسانة....مربعة قوية ....بعروضها وموديولها
لتحمل بروز البوكس box الزجاج...بتضاد
وليكمل المبني بتضاد أخر كيرتين وول زجاج منحني....
يفرغ منه فراغ المدخل



*
2 صورة و تعليق

**جمال البواكي...
بأعمدتها و أرشاتها و ظلالها...
والأسقف الخشبية
والفناء الداخلي..

عناصر العمارة الإسلامية ...التي
أختارها المكتب الامريكي.... perkins eastman
لمشروعه
أكاديمية .... بالسعودية
**

الفناء الداخلي....والبرجولات الخشب...والأبراج...
والأرشات
والحجر و النخيل...











فناء داخلي ببواكي مظللة.....
والأسقف الخشبية...والأرشات






*





البواكي الدبل هايت...
وهنا مربعات الاعمدة...وفرغات كمر الأسقف
تعطي جلسات وظلال مريحة للسكن
أمام حمام السباحة












الأعمدة العالية الدبل هايت
مكونة فرغات الجلسات تحت السقف
وأمام حمام السباحة

ولم ينسي تشكيلات السقف بين كمر خرساة و خشب

والجلسات المكشوفة تتفاعل بمواد مماثلة من جلسات بيضاء خرسانة أو طوب
وحتي الطاولة خشب تتفاعل مغ خشب السقف

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2016)

تكوينات معمارية
وتخطيطية



ع سكني مكاتب تجاري....
والأبرج تلتف حول فراغ اللامدسكيب فيما بينها...من أخضر و عنصر مائي...
وكأنها أوراق شجر....وأكدها برزاعه السطح وتشكيل دروة السطح ...
مع الحفاظ علي شكلها الرباعي المنحرف....لسهولة الحلول الداخلية للتصميم...
و لتلتف مغيرة زوايا الرؤية و الأطلال للمشروع...
ومحدثة حركة ديناميكية للأبرج و التصميم
وعاكسها ببعض المباني الخدامات الفلات FLAT....
لتأكد الديناميكية المنحنية للأبراج و لموجات اللاندسكيب

وممكن نستفيد من الفكرة....حتي في تصميم مدرسة بأجنحتها...أو مشروع به مباني متعددة....بأسلوب وطريقة أخري...وبنفس الفكرة










قد يكون من عناصر التصميم الكتل الأزرع كتصاميم المدارس والمباني التعليمية عموما
والمستشفيات....
تعطي فرصة للإضاءة و التهوية الطبيعية
وهنا أسنتخدم الفريمات البيضاء حول المباني واللعب بالخشب بداخل كتلها...مع الزجاجمع ميول الجوانب....
وحتي الأذرع تخرج مائلة ...وقدتكون متموجة...أو منحنية
بأطوال مختلفة
تعطي تجديد في فكرة الكتل وعلاقاتها....



​
​



حل أخر مشابهة للسابق....ولكن الأداراة و الخدمات بالقلب المنحني
وأجنحة الفصول تتفرع من المركز....
مكونة فراغات بينها









مدرسة...وألتفاف أجنحة الفصول 
ككتل حول قلب اللاندسكيب الأخضر الدائري
وممر اخر دائري يحضن الكتل و مواقف السيارات....

وتظهر كتل السلالم...لكل جناح فصول عالية قليلا....









جميل أن يجمع منحني.....
بألتفاف من حوله المباني و الملعب....
ربما كان ممشي...أو برجولة
هذا المنحني...أو جزء من إليبس








إليبسات ellipses....بمساحات مختلفة وأزاحات قليلة ...
لتغير من تقسيمات المسطحات و المباني...
مع الخطوط الأشعاعية...









مباني تصميمه تأخذ شكل الإليبس...ellipse المائل
وخطوط منحنية بمركز دائري واحد
ودائرة إسطوانة الشوارع
ليضادوا المباني الفلات flat علي الشوارع الخارجية.....
أحدثت ديناميكية و حركة بالتصميم









طول أرض مشروعه....يصعب معها عمل ترابط في تشكيل المباني...
ولكن المصمم هنا.....أستطاع أن يوجد علاقات بين المباني
أما بأنكسار المباني وتدرج أطوالها وكأنها نحو مركز....
والجهة الاخري تدرج أطوال وألتفاف وتدرج كونتور نحو مركز.......
وفي المنتصف علاقة أخري تربط بينهم....وكانها كماشة او حرف x بأنحناءات وفلات تشكيلها.....



​

​




المباني لتلتف بدائرية...حول أسطوانة الميدان....
ودائرية أخري للشارع والمباني أيضا تتفاعل معه....
في علاقة رائعة بين الميدان و الشوارع و الكتل و الفرغات....
في تكوين تخطيطي واحد








*
*
*الخط المنكسر له تأثير بالتصميم...
والخط الأفقي قسم التصميم
والرأسي بزاوية منفرجة...ليضم مركز الدائرتين الخضراء....القريبة و البعيدة علي أمتدادها.....
*
*

*








[FONT=&quot]تخطيط الحي السكني...
حل دائري ...يؤدي الي إليبس بطرق أشعاعية من المركز

وربط بينهم بحدائق و عناصر مائية بالمنتصف....كخدمات

[/FONT]










 الإليبس..ellipse المائل في الأرض.....
وموازيات له...
وعلي حدود الأرض...كتل المباني موازية للحدود
والعنصر المائي بالمنتصف
تضاد المنحني و الفلات flat....
في تخطيطه السكني..









تكررت في عدة مشاريع...وعرضنها أيضا في دبي...
تصميم مباني مشروعه أو حتي تخطيطه.....وكانها كتل تتجانس و تشكل مع بعضها....
مستوي تموج لأعلي واحد...
بتعطي هارموني للتصميم....
وممكن أن لا تكون فقط مستوي واحد منحني...ممكن أن تشكل موجة
أو موجات.....حسب التخطيط



​


*

*
*عندما تتناغم الكتل لتشكل الموقع العام...*
*ما بين إليبسات...و منحنية مع فلات ....وموجة
وبعضها تتبادل....مثل الموجتين وفلات flat بالأعلي...والأربعة في الوسط....
والأثنين بالأمام ليشكلا المدخل...بأنكسار بهما....*
*وأستخدم المثلثات ...بفتحات الأسطح...سواء خرسانة...أو أسطح مزروعة....وروعة الأظهار بنقاطة الضوئية تشكل الشوارع و الممرات....والأضاءات الداخلية المنعكسة علي الزجاج و الحشائش...مستوي رائع....



​

*​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2016)

6 رسومات 



تصميم
القاعات و الصالات متعددة الاغراض و المسارح



بتقبلنا كتير اوووى مشاكل لقاعة الموتمرات وحل حل الفراغ (span ).. 
وان لية شروط وقواعد خاصة ... 
مش شوية كراسى فى فراغ مربع وخلاص .شوية شروط لبناء قاعة موتمرات 
‫#‏اتعلم_صح‬ 
Sky 0.5​​



























​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2016)

جمال تضاد القديم مع الحديث


فلسفة المصمم بعلاقة بين الماضي و الحاضر
بأحدي المشاريع بالسعودية
وتكوينات القلاع و الحصون القديمة تخترق بغموض وربط
الكتلة المثلثة الكيرتين وول
كانه يقول لا أمتداد للمستقبل بدون جزور الماضي وتراثة....
أو رؤية المستقبل المتطور من خلال أصول الماضي​​















جميل المبني الزجاجي بأنكسارات وتقسيمات سطحه
والأجمل تضاده كحديث مع القديم
تاركا فراغ مفاجأة مزروع بين جيليين المباني....
وكأنه حوار بين القديم و الحديث
أو تعانقهما معا ليعطيا أنطباع خيالي ما

أنه المعماري ...أينما كان يترك بصمته....ولكنها بصمه كبيرة شوية
بصمة بحجم مبني ....














4 صور

أراد المصمم ان تكون الاعمدة السوداء بفريماتها 
ما تمييز مبني برجه

بمبالغة أرتفاعها بالأدوار الاولي ...وفراغها... مكونة المدخل
و كستارة تشكل أمام تكرار البلكونات .....فريمات متعددة بتشكيلات مختلفة

ولم يكتفي بهذا....بل أضاف جزء اخر قديم لعدة أدوار.....يضاد به حديث مبناه

أدوات جميلة و متألقة....




























القديم و الحديث
أحدي الاتجاهات المعمارية....
التي تبهر العين بالتضاد القوي بينهما
وهنا البرج الزجاج العالي من بين المبني الحجري
حتي ليلا سيكون رائع ...بإضاءات متألقة من داخل البرج الزجاج....تضاد الإضاءات من أسفل للجدران الحجرية


​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2016)

جمال العنصر المائي


أيه المانع أن نحط عنصر مائي في المشروع
ممتزج مع solid الكتل
محدش بيدفع حاجة من جيبه 




​

​​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2016)

جمال أدخال الخشب مع الأبيض
بالتصميم

مجمع Citylife السكني في ميلان، إيطاليا من تصميم مكتب زها حديد !


​














​*
*

تصميم مميز ...حاول المصمم التغلب علي الحوائط التقليدية الفلات...flat
بفريمات خرسانة بأعمدته و كمرتها....في أدوار متبادله
وتحوي بداخلها louvers الشرائح الخشب...وكتل الزجاج
حتي عندما برز ببعض الحوائط للخارج....أكملها بسقف أو جوانب....
louvers خشب....أو زجاج 

وأظهر الكورنرات العلوية للمبني بفرغات ...بشجيرات ....ودبل هايت...وفتحات للسقف
جميل ظهور و اختفاء ال louvers الخشب بين الأدوار و بين الأبيض
وأخضر الشجر....جمال التصميم أيضا في أعطاء ظلال أكثر كبروز....
و ك louvers خشب....مدرسة من المصمم.....​​







*




**البوكسات boxes....البيضاء البارزة*
*و ال lLouvers الخشب*
*مناسبة للعمارة العربية....كشكل ووظيفة*
*ككسرات أشعة الشمس و ظلال*
*علي الواجهات الزجاج و الشبابيك *
*وتلطف من درجة حرارة سطح الزجاج و تقلل أستهلاك الكهرباء و التكييف*
*
*
*وحتي نحن بنفضل اللون الأبيض...وهو منتشر في دول الخليج....*
*
*
*وخروج خيالي للبلكونات البيضاء البارزة و الزجاجمن بين الخشب
*


​
*

*



صورتين

عمارة الأحتواء ...البوكسات boxes
بفريمها الخشبي الداكن سواء مصمت أو شرائح louvers ....تحتوي بفراغ البوكس الأبيض لباقي المبني

الفراغ رائع بينهما...و الأستفادة منه لتأكيد المدخل...بتألق

والنخلة و حجر السور يشاركان بتألق التصميم

يمكننا أدخال عناصر من المشربية في الفكرة...مع تنوع في الكتل في مبني أكبر حجم...سواء بكتل أبيض و حجر....وانعكاس ذلك علي مواد الداخل...وعلي الباثيو الداخلي
















مكتب ارت لاين للتصميمات المتكامله 
و يمثله مدرس مساعد ايمن رمضان ومدرس مساعد تامر رمضان 
نفس المصمم...
يامتبادلاتك يامعماري 
ولكنها هنا مائلة لتحضن بداخلها مسطحات الزجاج بمستوياتها لدوريين
وبلكوناتها و كتلها الخشب.....
والأرضي يضادهما بكتلته الفلات. بأعمدتها كمدخل....
والاعمدة الإسطوانية تكون فراغ الجراج....ولتربط بوكس المدخل بالكتلة العليا.....حتي خطوط العراميس أفقية و رأسية ....تأكد التبادل....
إبتكارات من المصمم....












بيت بطابع حديث من اعمالي والحمد الله تم نشر التصميم على صفحة Architecture & Engineering العالميه سابقا 
تصميم سمير حلايقه

عندما ينطلق المصمم في عالم جديد مستخدما نفس الادوات والعناصر التي نستخدمها...
ولكنه أراد أن يعيد صياغتها بأسلوبه و تخيله
ليظهر مبني يتألق بعالمية بساطه مادته....وبساطه فهمه...وبساطه تكوينه....وأنسجام عناصره وتوافقها...
تاركا التكرار والرتابة...بعناق بين الخيال و العقل....

هناك من يعتقد ان العمارة تعقيد أو تشنجات معمارية.....ولكن كلما كان المعماري متمكن كلما جعل مبناه أكثر بساطه....

وهنا الخشب المودرن يعانق الأبيض....بالأرض وبارز في الاول...ونسجه وسط الابيض...
وعناصر رأسية طولية بيضاء...تضاد بجمال البلكونة البيضاء الأفقية...
وحديد الهاندريل بين الاول وجزء من السطح...
وفن الانكسارات طالت مبناه بميولها بدلع سواء راأسية او أفقية....وكانها تضاد بدلعها العناصر الحادة الفلات...
واللاندسكيب يستجيب معه بنفس الدلع...دلع الانكسار
وكانه يريد أن ينضم الي المبني ولو من بعيد

والتشجير والصخور وميول الخضرة....تتفاعل مع تصميمه بتألق
من أحسن ما صمم هذا المصمم للعمارة الخارجية...

لينضم بمبناه لمستوي متمييز يلامس العالمية و يتفاعل معها....
في نحت معماري جديد...












الجميل من بين الأبيض وصفاءه
والبناء المريح وكانه من الطين
ودرجات سلمه المرتفعة في قلبه واحدة
وراحة ونسيم الظلال وتأثيرها...علي نفسها و علي الجدار

هو أنطلاق كولسترا خشب داكن كدروة بالأعلي....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2016)

بوابات....فتحات السماء


كل مدينة....من الجميل أن تحتول علي عدة أبراج
التي بها فتحات للسماء
أو بوابات....
وكلما زاد أرتفاعها كلما كانت مصدر للشموخ...
وخصوصا أذا كان الماشي و الراكب
يمر من تحتها....وهنا وكانهما برجيين يشكلا مبني....
وشطفات المبني مع بروز أحيانا للبلاطات من بين الزجاج...
وأنحناءات نهايات البرجين بشكل مختلف...
أعطت تشكيل غير مقروء مميز للمبني ....



​


​*

*
*المباني البوابات ...دائما متألقة
للساكن...والمار بقارب من تحتها....والسائق المار بالكوبري
بتدرجات خفيف بكتلها....محافظا علي فريم الكتلتين و التلاقي كدور كمرة....
وزاده جمالا علي ضفتي النهر....*
*نتمني روأيه مثله علي ضفتي النيل....
فبأرتفاع البرج يغطي العرض.....وأإلا يمكن عمله فريمين ضخمين مختلفي الأرتفاع و الزوايا والعرض....عمودهم الوسطي يصعد من مياة النهر.....



​

*​




نوع أخر من مباني الفتحات علي السماء....
وهنا برج أداري....برج زجاجي...وأمامه كتلة زجاجية أخري أفقية بها أنجراف....
وجمال رؤية علامات X التي أصيحت مستخدمة في كثير من المباني....وتظهر بجمال هنا من خلف الزجاج....
وقد تكلمنا سابقا عن جمال رؤية مادة خلف مادة...
وكررها ككتلة رأسية ب X الخاصة بها فجعلها أشبه بعمود مبالغ فيه....
وأضاف أعمدة أو كتل أخري مصمته بفتحات رأسية كنوع من تنوع لتشكيل المبني أو تنوع الأستخدام الداخلي....
فلا نلومه









*



**فتحة بالمبني ...أو بوابة للسماء...ودائما متألقة*
*الموديل المستخدم زاد المبني تألق....والشبابيك المربعة ...والمصمت بينها أفقيا ورأسيا نفس الموديل *
*تدرج ببلان البرج....وكانه بوابات متلاصقة...ثم خروج بجزء منحني فوق أعلي تدرجين*
*وفي القلب البوابة الأرش غاطسة وبها أيضا تدرج وتقسمات فريمات حرف x...وكررها أعلي البرج بالجزء المنحني*
*ولمزيد من الأبهار اجزاء مائلة بالأدوار الاولي....*
*ومبني أربع ادوار بنفس موديول البرج
*









*
*
صورتين

ربما تمشي في شوارع المدينة
وحدك..
وتريد ان تري بعض المباني التي تعبر عن شئ ما
عن جديد
عن الغير معتاد...الغير مألوف المكرر
فتجد معماري أراد بتصميمه هذا الشعور

ولو بمبنيين فوقهم مبني منحرف
ليكونوا بوابة للسماء.....وفراغ جميل أسفله والأعمدة الإسطوانية الرفيعة المتعددة المتألقة
بحمام سباحة
أو حتي شارع يمر من قلب الكتل..والمبني المنحرف اعلي الشارع

عندها تحس بنسيم يداعب وجهك...وأنك اكتفيت بالمشي
وتريد ان تعود للبيت










*






من خلال شرفته ...
تدرجات أدوار...ككتل متراصة ...بزجاج دروتها

وظهور متألق رائع وحالم...لباقي المبني
ببرج يغلب علية الزجاج ومنحرف بزاوية
يحمل كتلة اخر مماثلة أفقية ...
ويكونا فراغ للسماء كبوابة

جمع بين الكتل كلها تأثير فريمات الخرسانة حول الشبابيك كمديول 

ولم ينسي المصمم زرع الأسطح بالأشجار لمزيد من التأثير
ومستخدما لظهور الكتل المثلثة لمزيد من التشجر
بمستويات​​*


​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2016)

تبليطات



جميل تبليطات الساحات...بهذة التقسيمات
الأبيض و الرصاصي الغامق....مع الخرسانة
خصوصا للمساحات الكبيرة
وأحواض الزرع














أختلاف نسب البلاطات المستطيلة...بتفاوت
مع أختلاف اللون الأبيض...والرصاصي....
تنوع ألوان الأخضر للشجر و النباتات...يعطي تنوع وجمال....عن الاخضر ذو الدرجة الواحدة....
والساحة البعيدة بخطوطها الأورجانك...بين الأبيض و الرصاصي



​

​


*



لماذا لا نستخدم في الساحات....
تلك البلاطات التي بها مبالغة في تكبير اشكال الفن الإسلامي
وربما من النجمة الأسلامية

وجمع هنا المباني والسور الإليبس يربط بينهم
*



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2016)

الأباليق


الأباليق...من فن العمارة الإسلامية....القديم...بألوان شرائطها.....

والحائط الأمامي بمربعات فتحاته....و جمال تكرارها...
وأعتبرها ربط بين القديم و المودرن...

والكتلة البوكس الزجاج بأستطالتها....يشكلوا المودرن
بتضاد بين القديم و المودرن...والحائط المربعات ربطت بينهما

مميز أستطالات الفتحات...بمبالغة مفتعلة من المصمم...وموجوده أيضا بالثلاثة....للربط 

كنت أفضل وجود صور أخري توضح حلول حائط الفتحات المربعة في التصميم...من الداخل...
هل هي كاسرات أشعة شمس فقط...أم زجاج المبني خلف معظمها...

النخلة أكملت جمال التراثي القديم.....​​







*



**بين مصمت حوائط الجانبين...بخطوطهم العريضة أو الأباليك الأسلامي
خرج بمنحنيين زجاج الواجهة الامامية
وربما منحني أكبر من الاخر
وأرد بعض مفاجأت بها ...
فأستخدم المصمت في بعض الأجزاء ليضاد ال void الزجاج
أي جمال تضاد المصمت و الزجاج
وأيضا جمال التدرج في أنحناءات الكمر المصمت الدائري
تدرج في الظهور و الاختفاء

ولم ينسي أستخدام مربعات الفتحات و جمال نسب المربع و تأثيرة

أما أسفل المنحنيين....فتناغم أختلاف أول كمرة بكل منهما

وانهاء المبني بالبرجولات
**



*


*





تشكيلات فريمات السطح الزجاج...
أثرت علي شكلو تقسيمات العمود الأبيض و الأسود البوكسات....

وبروز المظلة ال canopy ال louvers أثر علي louvers دورة السطح

والأباليق الكنارات الصفراء بفتحاتها الدبل هايت تربط الفرغات...*
*


*


*





سحر الطراز الإسلامي
بأرشاته المتنوعة
والأباليق بخطوط ألوانها حول الفتحات
والكورنيشة الخشب بجمال تفاصيلها
[FONT=&quot]تظهر من بين الإضاءات و اللون الذهبي
*[/FONT]



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2016)

جمال
الفن الأسلامي



جمال الفن الإسلامي...لا ينتهي
بروز جبس كالوردة
يزداد للخارج....
بصفاء الأبيض












من قال أن العمارة الإسلامية بزخارفها ونقوشاتها....
فن محدود لعصر....أو ماضي
برائعة تصميمه بدرجات الأبيض و الرصاصي الغامق و الفاتح للحائط....
وعتق الخشب.....والشلت و المخدات
سواء رصاصيات...أو درجات اللبني اللون....أو درجات النبتي....​​


​













للمتعطشين لراحة...وجمال الفنون الإسلامي....
بحضاراتها ودفءها....ومعانيها

لا تتركوها بعيدة....أعيدوها إلينا

​









جمال تأثير....
العروق الخشب بالسقف..
الجلسة الغاطسة بالحائط....
الفتحات بأرشاتها و إضاءتها الخفية مع اللوحات و الطبق الفضي الدائري
والكولسترا برسومتها حول الحائط
وألوان درجت الأزرق و للبني....الفن الإسلامي بجماله و صفاءه بدفء و هدوء















islamic art 

_

_








جمال السجادة الرخام.....بأختلاف درجات ألوانها 
البيج و الاخضر
بمبالغة حجم رسمتها من الفن الإسلامي .....
يوجد المثمن...معشق مع النجمة الفن الإسلامي.....بحجمين مختلفين وهي ناتجة من مربعين 45....ومعشقين مع بعض الرسومات النباتية المنحنية علي ما أظن.....
من أرضية مأذنة مسجد الحسن الثاني بالمغرب.....












لاحظ جمال التبليطات
لنتعلم معاً فن الحدائق الاسلامية ... روعة !

#المغرب 

#أحمد_مسعود

3 مربعات متداخلة...












المركز الإسلامي في جابر الأحمد.. 
وجمال مبالغة تفصيلة فن العمارة الأسلامية...
في الأرضية الرخام البيج و البني.....ومثيلاتها كأنعكاس بالسقف كغاطس بالسقف المعلق بإضاءاتها....
بل تنعكس وتمد أيضا للواجهات بأنعكاس الداخل بالخارج....بنفس المبالغة بحجمها...





​
​​





جميل التصميمات التي تفتح طريق
لأبتكاارت و أفكار أخري مشابهة
برائعة فكرته من بين الأبيض ...
بتشكيلات النجمات الخشب والإضاءات من مركزها
التي تشكل مع الأرضية الرخام...
تحديد لفراغ الممر
ممكن تكرر بطرق أخري لكوريدور سكني....أو حتي تجاري نجمات بداخل مربع كبير...جميلة....​​










3 صور

[FONT=&quot]شغلك مميز ... و أستخدام الكتبابات العربي البارزة...وشغل الخشب.... 
وتغيير توجية السقف....[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ولكن الألوان باهتة....عايزة محاولات أكثر ....تحاول تغمق الألوان....
أو تستخدم ألوان كالأزرق أو الاحمر...أو ألوان تعطي شخصية للتصميم....[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
اللوحة الفنية أختيارها ضعيف للتصميم...وكذلك مكتبات الفرش...
كالكنب و الطاولة الدائرية الخشب....[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]حاول مع طاولة زجاج دائري شفاف....الأضاءات أثرت سلب علي التصميم...
عايزه محاولات أكثر لإضاءات نهارية و ليلية....حتي الوصول لمستويات أحسن...حاول وضع زهريات ورد بألوان زجاج شفاف ملون ... وكتر الزرع....

حاول تغمق الخشب لخشب داكن....حاول وضع إضاءات للكتابات البارزة....أختيار السجاجيد باهت....حاول مع سجاجيد بيج فروة....نموذج شغل مميز....ويستحق محاولات أكثر...إذا كان لك رغبة في عمل التعديلات...إعملها وسننشر لك مقارنات بين محاولات التعديلات....للوصول معا لمستويات أحسن....والإستفادة للجميع​[/FONT]​



























العمارة العربية الإسلامية....فن يعلو علي فنون العمارة... 
ببساطته و راحه وجمال عناصره...
هو فن العمارة الإسلامية 
أو الفن المهجور معماريا



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2016)

10 صور


[FONT=&quot]لا تنسي ....
عند تصميم مبني كتلة منحنية...أو منكسرة
أن تضع خطوط ...لتساعد العين علي أدراك الأنحناءت أو الأنكسارات[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]سواء عراميس (فواصل بين البلاطات)...أو خطوط..أو نتواءات....أو حتي فتحات كولسترا...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]سواء مربعات ....مستطيلات...مثلثات...دوائر
لأن لو تركنا الكتل بيضاء....لصعب الأحساس بها
من أعمال زهي حديد







































​

[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2016)

تأثير خطوط الكونتور
علي التصميم



طبواغرفيا الموقع
يجب ان تحترم فى البناء والتصميم ...
ليتناسب المبنى مع الطبيعة



​
*



[FONT=&quot]مكتبة عامة باستكهولم....
المصمم عندما رأء كونتور بالأرض ....بكثرة خطوطها و أورجانك أشكالها....
قرر أن يكون مبناه أيضا....كونتور....كونتور معماري
بتدرج مستوياته.....
بين الأدور...وأن يربط بينها بمنحدرات ramps....منحنية...لتاكد فكرته
وان تكون جوانب مبناه زجاج فلات .....كيرتن وول**
*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]وأن يصمم مبني أخر solid ....
contrast....يضاد المبني الكونتور الزجاج....
ويضاد أنسيابيه خطوطه المنحنية ....
بكتلة مربعة قوية...وكتله إسطوانة تعلوه....بتصميمها التقليدي وفتحاتها التقليدية
تضاد....المودرن...والمشروع يتفاعل بجمال مع الكونتور الطبيعي بالأرض....





























​*[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2016)

تصميمات ولمسات ساحرة
في اللاندسكيب




زها حديد...تحب الأبتكار....حتي
في أليبسات جلسات اللاندسيكب
بين الخضرة...و حول العنصر المائي
لتتيح للمستخدم الأستمتاع والجلوس أو التمدد...
والتمتع بعناصر مشروعها
سواء أليبسات أو دائرية...بأختلاف تخاناتها و أرتفاعاتها....
والممرات وفرغات الاندسكيب المثلثة بحروف منحنية...

أو حتي مبناها الخدمي بالأرضي....أمام البرج
بأعمدته المميزة....وأنحناءته وفلاته....وبسطحه الأخضر....

مدرسة....زها حديد
نجلس...ونشاهد...ونستمتع....ونتعلم



​

​



خلال خطوطه المنحنية ....للأخضر
علي التل المطل علي النهر
جميلة المقاعد المنحنية بإضاءتها من تحتها...
وشجيرات حولها























جلسة والمقعد بين الخشب و الأبيض
وظهر المقعد مشترك بتموج أنحناءات السور...
جميلة لامواج بين الأبيض و الخضرة
والجلسة في حضن الانحناء...بعيد قليلا عن الماشي...كخصوصية
والخشب من تجميع أجزاء الخشب...وكرره في الأرضية بمستوي أخر ...للتنوع




​​






كل تصميم ....وصورة
له طاقة مصممها....ولمساته و إبداعاته...
حتي ولو كانت جلسة خشب متموجة...وطريقة تجميع أجزاء أخشابها
وعلاقاتها بداير حوض الزرع الخرساني أو حجر خلفها
مع الزرع و الشجيرات و الورود....

وقد تكون لقطة تضعها...من لقطات مشروعك....لتقول أيوة درست أماكن الجلسات و تنوعها....ووظيفتها في اللاندسكيب....











اللاندسكيب....وتنوعه
بموجات....وحركة بين الحائط الخرساني الأبيض...والحشائش النجيلة.....
والتبليطات والخرسانة الأرضية



*
*






*جميل أن أشكل لعب و أشكال ....من النجيلة الحشائش...
والخطوط البيضاء كتلال بسيطة....
خصوصا إذا كان المشروع به كونتور....
وحتي لو لم يكن هناك عنصر مائي....*
*وبأي أشكال دائرية...إليبسات...مربعات...أورجانك
او مع جلسات... اطلق خيالك












أفكر للاندسكيب....
تقسيمات مربعات تلال ....وبها تجويفات أشكال دائرية...نصف كروية مفرغة
وخالف بجمال في الأعلي بكتلة بارزة دائرية مخروط ناقص...


هل هي تشكيلات جبس...ربما
قد تكون دائرية كما هنا...أو مثلثة ...أو مربعة....أو أشكال هندسية...
أو نجمة إسلامية....أنطلق بما تريد ان تعبر به











أفتكر النصف كرة ..مغطاة بالحشائش
ممكن تعطي أفكار للاندسكيب رائعة
أذا تم تشكيل كور أو نصف كور...او أي أشكال بأحجام مختلفة...
سواء بارزة أو غاطسة كتشكيل
وممكن ان تكون من الجبس...ويتم تغطيتها بشبك و تغطي بتربة بالحشائش كلفائف...رولات...
أو حتي فيبرجلاس...أو أن تكون شفافة بداخلها إضاءات

ستكون رائعة....وليست صعبة ولا مكلفة...













ساعات في التصميم 
بيقابل المصمم مسطحات لاندسكيب بيحتار في ملاءها

المصم هنا...أستخدم البلاطات و النجيلة بطريقة الشطرنج...
وممكن تكون بطريقة مثلثه...أو حتي دوائر....او نجمة إسلامي
بالطريقة التي تعبر عن التصميم وتربطه به...












أجاد أستخدام المربعات...وتنوعها
بين أحواض زرع...وتبليطات....وألوان حشائش......وتشجيرات ..ونوافير

وممشي ببلاطات مستطيلة مموجة ....بين الحشائش
بين النخيل و الأشجار












 الأنحناءات الامواج...والدوائر
لتقسم أستخدامات اللاندسكيب
ما بين نجيلة وأحواض و تبليطات
وربما تتدرج كجلسات بمناسيب
لتشكل فراغ الخارج 
حول المبني












فراغ زى ده بسيط جداااااا .... ممكن يكون داخل مبنى او خارجه هكذا او ممكن يكون اكبر ويكون بربط اكتر من مبنى فى فراغ واحد 

استحدم مسطح مائى بسيط جدا وعمل عليه اماكن جلوس واهتم فيها بالخصوصية بحيث ان الناس متقعدتش شايفة بعض واستخدم فيها عنصر اخضر عشان يضيف على المكان حيوية وارتياح 

#Urban_Design











باللاندسكيب
جلسات بحمام السباحة












خضرة التدرجات...والجلسات












جميل عندما يصمم المعماري...
يستشعر المبني واللاندسكيب وكأنه سيستعمله هو...
فيستشعر أين الممرات...واين الجلوس....وأين تجمع الناس

وهنا حول العنصر المائي والصخور....مدرجات منحنية بتنوع موادها...لتساعد وتدل المستخدم علي الأستخدام
هنا الجلوس.....وهنا ممرات المشي....هنا الدرجات البني للنزول و الصعود...
بتشكيل جمالي بالمواد..ووظيفة و توجيه وتسهيل للمستخدم...

حتي ولو كان مشروع طالب....فبمجرد وضعه منظور كهذا يدل علي دراسته للأستخدامات...وليس عمل الاندسكيب في أخر المشروع عشان يخلص من المشروع....











المصمم....وتموج شاطئ البحر.....أو النهر
وجلسات متموجة معه...
وتموج خفيف لأرتفاعها.....
لعب....وجمال....وتفاعل مع المستخدم
وفهم لطبيعة المكان....ورواده











معايشة المصمم....لطبيعة أستخدام عنصر التصميم....
بالتخيل....وفهم طبيعة الناس بالمنطقة....
سواء كبار...أطفال....شباب.....
وكيف يحقق تمتع تلك الفئات بعناصر التصميم الترفيهي......
أنه يدعو بخطوطه المستخدم لفعل ذلك...
انه يوجه دعوه للتمتع بالحياة والمباني و للاندسكيب.....
أنه المعماري.....












يعنى ايه تعمل ممشى على مسطح مائي .... 
باختصار يعنى ازاى تخلى الانسان يمشى وهو مستمتع وحاسس بجمال المكان .... 
استخدم الخطوط المنحنية عشان ميحسش بالملل وهو ماشى لا يحس انه بيتفسح ...
كمان حاول يكون عندك اماكن خضراء ...

الناس بتحب تقعد قدام الماية فهو هنا استخدم السلالم دى كأنها اماكن جلوس والناس تقعد عليها 

ربط المكان بالجزء التانى الى مش ظاهر حاليا قدامنا 

الماية ليها احساسها القوى فى نفسية الانسان فحاول تعمل ممشى ممتع عليها 
#Urban_Design
#Heba_AmIn












 أليبس في منتصف فراغ مقتوح للمبني...
عنصر مائي...وأماكن لجلسات فيه...
وبلاطات ممشي فوق سطح المياة....
والتشجير 



​*​







لم يتحير كثيرا أمام لاندسكيب مبناه...

بممر دائرة ...أقتطع جزء منه كجلسات...والباقي كبحيرة
بممر أخر موجات...ومربعات جلسات

والأشجار و الشجيرات موزعة بتمييز في التصميم

وأحواض مثلثة في الخلف




*






رغم أن عرض اللاندسكيب يقل بين المبنيين....
ألا أن المصمم أختار الممر المتموج...
ليحوي بين دخول موجاته...دوائر أحواض الزرع
تقل أقطارها مع قله العرض....
وعلاجها بخطوط خضرة فلات...تضاد وتقلل من قوة الانحناءات



*








من وسط خطوط ممراته المنحنية
ميزها بتقسماتها
بألوانها وموادها
ورائع قليل عرض الزلط ....
ليمتع الماشي بالتنوع
وسط الأشجار و الأسيجة و الشجيرات



​






​Aspire indoor soccer complex, architecture, Qatar 
مجمع ملاعب كرة قدم مغلقة بقطر...

الكتلة المربعة....والكوليسترا الأورجانك
منحنية
واللاندسكيب يتهرب متموج للخارج
بأختلاف نجيلة وزرع أحواضه











علي شاطئ البحر المتموج
صممم تموج اخر للطريق... مميز لتهدئة السائق للتمتع بالتصميم...وان كان يفضل تخفيف الألتواء...
وأستخدام عناصر فن العمارة الإسلامي بجمال...بين القباب و الشبابيك الخشب المربعة...والأباليق...وتدرجات خطوط دروة السطح...

والشجر و النخيل.....والممشي علي البحر بمستطيلات تقسيماته مع البيج ...ومسطحات النجيلة الحشائش....

عناصر بها راحة للساكن و الماشي و الزائر ببساطة العمارة الأسلامية وتلقائيتها












جميل لقطة الممر الأبيض المتموج....
بأختلاف كونتور الأرض....
وبين الحشائش الخضراء....مجرد وجودها بين مشروعك....فهي دراسة و جمال...



*
*



















*أشكال رباعية و مثلثات...
تشكل اللاندسكيب
بتنوعها بين ...جلسات....وحشائش...والشجيرات...وعنصر المائي...
وممر رئيسي مائل....بأنكسارات أخري...







*
*






في فراغ ساحة لاندسكيبه المستطيلة.....
أطلق الممرات البيضاء الطويلة بأنكسارات....وأحواض الزرع تتفاعل معها بتشكيلات منكسرة
تاركا مسطح بالمنتصف للخضرة وشجيرات ....بشكلها الرباعي...
*​​*تصميم أحدث حركة بالمستطيل....اللاندسكيب



​
*​*

*​


*حديقة مصممه بشكلها الأورجانك كانها ورده
في المنطقة السكنية...
لتحدث جمال و تأثير ....وسط العادي....
*​​*
*​

*
*​






لما احب اعمل ممر مشاة بين مبانى ويكون محور قوى للحركة واخلق فراغ للناس تقعد فيه وفراغ اخضر .... استخدامه لل Pattern فى الارض بلون رصاصى لكن مش لون واحد اكتر من لون بدرجات عشان الناس متحسش بالملل من طول الممر ده .... السور الى لونه مميز ده عشان الناس تقدر تقعد عليه 

كل لمسة فى الفراغ ده ليها معنى واحساس خاص بيها 
#Urban_Design
#Heba_AmIn












تنوع المناسيب في اللاندسكيب...
وأستغلها المصمم ...كحمامين سباحة دائريين بشلال
وسماع صوت المياة... وكوبري خشب
وتدرج سلالم مناسيب احواض الزرع
وبرجولات جلسات خشب...بمقاعد و متسلقات زرع...
ومربعات أختلاف النجيلة
وممرات موجة...تكفي كعناصر لاندسكيب لأي مشروع سكني...مميز



​









​تصميم م. أيمن فريد
عنصر اللاندسكيب قد ييشبه بأكمله قطرة الماء.....
وتقسيمات التبليطات المربعات به....
وأستمر بالبرجولات الخشبية المربعات....كجلسات.....
دائما المربعات قوية في التصميم....وخصوصا تكون معبرة عند تفاعلها مع مثيلاتها بتصميم المباني.....
ونووع بأصطفاف أخر من خلال فريمات الخرسانة و الخشب.....كممر
مؤدي لحمام السباحة...او العنصر المائي للمشروع
بتدرجات سلالمه.....ونافورة أخري دائرية بداخله.....
وأضاف فريم أخر رائع عالي....ولكن حجر هنا.....في اتجاه أخر...وأحاط تصميم الاندسكيب بممرات خشبية.....لتنوع عناصر الأرضيات...من تبليطات مربعة وخشبية و حجر أورجانك....
وسط تنوع الأشجار و النخيل و الشجيرات والأسيجة........
وتدرجات إستطالات أجزاء المباني بالخلف.....
تصميم يعطي إتجاهات كثيرة....لتصميم اللاندسكيب لمشروعك....

تحليل أخر منكم....من Arc Hassan Eltoukhy
أجمل ما فى المشروع هو عدم الالتزام بالسيميترية فى فرش اللاندسكيب (بلاطات على اليمين - ممر خشبى على اليسار) ؛ (البرجولات الخشبية على اليمين تقابلها النافوره داخل المسبح على اليسار) يفصل بينهم الابوابات لتأكيد الممر نحو العنصر الأقوى فى المشروع (المسبح) ووجود النافوره داخل المسبح إضافة قوية لأنه عمل على تخصيص هدف خاص داخل هدف عام .. مع الحفاظ على الاتزان وتشكيل التكوين الذى يشبه المخروط أو نقطة المياه












التخطيط مع الاندسكيب....
وتغيره لطول الحديقة بين العمارات....
بتغيير عرضها....وتغير حركة الممر المائي...
أو بمربع 45....وبداخله مربعات متداخله....وبلاطات مربعات خضراء و خرسانة....
وشطفت المباني بإعمدتها تتفاعل معها....لتكون بواكي ممرات وربما كتجاري.....
وفي باقي التخطيط أدخل الشوارع الدائرية....و المنكسرة
لتغير حركة المشاة و السيارات و المباني مع الشوارع....












الإليبس والجلوس كمدرجات_
ورشة العمل وبعض المشاريع والماكيتات
_من كلية العمارة في برشلونه _

#محمد_البطراوى_












جميل عندم يدرك المعماري
الجار....الشارع...موقع مبناه
ويتخيل الخضرة
وشكل أعمدة الانارة
وقد تكون مشابهة و تناسب أستايل style مبناه

فيدركها المار...الماشي....الجار...الراكب
واضعا بصمته



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2016)

اللعب بالاعمدة


في التصميم
بالخارج والداخل



الأعمدة الإسطوانية الرفيعة المائلة
تحمل السقف البارز..
وتضاد وظلال
بين المصمت الأبيض للسقف و البلكونات...ومسطح الزجاج الأزرق
وتضاد بين المنحني و الفلات....بتألقووضع شرائح louvers أفقية منحنية أمام الستارة الزجاج...مودرن وتشكيل للواجهة​​


​*
*



أضاف الأعمدة silver الفضي المودرن المائلة الدبل هايت.....
تأكد المدخل...وتكون فرغات مع الأرضي....












​

​




صورتين

عندما تتراقص الاعمدة الإسطوانية حاملة بروز السقف المنحني
برقصة معمارية مشروعة علي صفحات مياة حمام السباحة
لتمتع مستخدمي المبني






















الاعمدة المائلة وكانها تتراقص
حامله سقف التجاري
بفراغ دائري بمنتصفها
وأبيض و أسود الأعمدة

واكمل الابيض حروف 3d لأسم التجاري




*





غابة معمارية..من سيقان الأعمدة 
بمبالغة أرتفاعاتها....
كأعواد قصب...
وبروز السقف ....والفتحة الدائرية
أمام الواجهة الزجاج....بأنعكاساتها*
*أنها أدوات المعماري....الضخمة
لصنع مبناه....

​*​*

*
*
*





تضاد الفلات و المنحتي...
وجمال الاعمدة البيضاء أمام مسطحات الزجاج وبداخل أطار بوكس الكتلة...
متألقة الكمرات الصغيرة كبيرة العمق في أعلي العمود

والاعمدة المربعة الضخمة في الأرضي مع الكمرة....

وأنحراف الحائط مع الحائط الفلات.... و زجاج المنحني مع الفلات بمسطحات كبيرة

حتي الكنارات الرصاصي كخطوط...تقطع الرخام البيج
بتألق و جمال....

في تصاميم بتكون مدرسة تعلمنا التصميم... وخصوصا من معماريين عالميين...



*


*




الأعمدة الكلاسيك تبدء من الدور الثاني....
بتألق تكرارها وأستطالتها وأنحناءها
في نهاية المبني...
وفراغ بينها وبين شبابيك الدوران النصف إسطواني....












* مكتبة الأسكندرية....
عندما يجتمع الأبداع المعماري مع الإنشائي
فكرة قرص الشمس المائل...علي شاطئ البحر
نقل قوة تأثير الشمس منذ عهد الفراعنة لتمر مع الزمن
خلال مبني واحد........
لتجمع الأفكار...وتعكسها كطبيعة الشمس بأضاءتها ولكن بفكر القراءة
بنظرة فلسفية....لنور العلم....
وأنشائي السقف بفتحاته المربعة...ومثلث غطائها الخشب ككاسر لأشعة الشمس... 
والأعمدة بنهايتها ميزت بطابع خاص يكمل المبني....
ومصاطب مستويات الرفوف و الجلسات....
لمبني يمثل رمز لمدينة....ويتعدي العالمية.....*
*


*



*




أحدي مساجد الرياض...
أرد المصمم تصميم 4 أعمدة الداخل بتشكيل رباعي شجري
لتحمل كورنرات أهرامات الزجاج بكمراتها و السقف
التي تضئ المسجد نهارا....و مصدر أضاءات أسبوتس وشريطية نبون ليلا
وكرر النيون بالحوائط وفرغاتها مع السقف...

أفكار بسيطة ولكن تضيف راحة للمبني 
**
*

















*
4 صور


أختار لمشروع مبناه ...بفلوريد 
الاعمدة الزجزاج
كبروز لبوكس زجاج المبني
وتستمر بنفس الزجزاج 
لتحمل مبناه
**
*​



















*
*


*ممر بلاطة خرسانية ....
وأعمدة إسطوانية.....
تحمل الهيكل الفريم الحديدي...
وتغطية جزء منها...بالزجاج
ربما ككاسرات لأشعة الشمس....وظلال علي الواجهة الزجاج



*​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2016)

[FONT=&quot]العمارة....الفن الجميل



​[/FONT]​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2016)

الفريمات.... Frames


الفريمات المبالغة بضخامتها....وتعلو فوق المبني
وجمال الأباليق .....الخطوط العرضية بالواجهات



​​



قد تشكل فقط كتلة بالمبني....
وتعلوه للسماء....




 




عدة أبراج...9 أبراج
ميزه التصميم بالفريم البوكس المفرغ الأبيض ...أعطت المشروع أستيل خاص به....
وأستخدم كتل في المنتصف سوداء لتضاد أبيض الفريمات وقد تكون رخام.....علي شكل +...
وبينها وبين الفريمات البيضاء أما بلكونات رصاصي غاطسة....
أو كتل بيج أورنج بارزة












جميل عندما يوجد فريم بأعمدته حول المبني....
وكأنهما مبنيين متداخليين.....
سواء المبني الداخلي زجاج....أو كما هو موجود
فقط....كان محتاج يأكد الفريم الخارجي...بعروض كمر و أعمدة بعروض أكبر...وكانت تفضل أعمدة إسطوانية
والحجر غير فعال...وكانه فقط ملصوق بالواجهات
....فكر جميل....



​
​







الكتلة الزجاج....والكتل مصمت تتمايل وتلتف
لتشكل المبني....وككاسرات لأشعة الشمس
وتضاد المصمت مع الزجاج
جميل فريم الكتلة الأمامي...وفتحاته كمظلة بالسطح...
















التدرج...

هنا تدرج بفريمات المبني ...تسمي نهايتها المثلثة gable
المسافات بين الفريمات تقل الناحية الاخري
لمبني green house

وضع موجة... ولكن في هذا التصميم ... رأسي بالواجهة
موجة بالمبني تحمله الأعمدة











4 صور



الفريمات....
كاسرات الشمس....
ولكنها لم تعد تقليدية كما كانت....
بل هي أيضا أنطلقت بتشكيلات....وتموجات فيما بينها....
وأيضا أفقية تضاد المتموجة....أمام مسطحات زجاج التجاري
وأيضا مائلة فوق السطح ببروزها
تقلل أشعة الشمس....وتوفر طاقة التكيفات.....ويترك بعضها بدون كاسرات....
فقط الزجاج الأزرق.....وتشكيل رائع للمبني

والنخيل بشموخه...يداعب الأبيض و الأزرق






















الفريمات بتشكيل منحني.....ساحرة من الداخل و من الخارج 
ويمكن تشكيلها بمئات الأشكال











*

*
*قوي تأثير الدائرة...وبجوارها المربع كبلكونات غاطسة..
وفريم لمبني
والفريمات المربعة
أمام الزجاج....



*​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 نوفمبر 2016)

أفكار مبتكرة
في التصميم
​




المعماريين المبتكرين.....
لهم جمال أعمالهم الخاص....عن الاخريين
تستمتع....وتتعلم
أنهم يفتحون أفاق جديدة....وطاقات متدفقة
يغييرون القوالب المعمارية....المكررة لسنيين
واضعين بصماتهم....ببساطة و تلقائية و جمالليقولوا لنا العمارة....ليست تشنجات....و لا مباني تتخانق مع بعضها...وهنا الكهوف المنحنية الأورجانك...في الأرضي دبل هايت...
وحمامات سباحة بالسطح....والباثيو المفتوح بالسطح الأورجانك.....وليأكد هذا الجمال....أختار له اللون الأبيض....وكرر الشبابيك المربعات لكي لا تظهر إلا كهوفه....



​

​



​عمارة الخيال...
شطف الكتلة الزجاج والخروج ببروز مثلث يرتكز علي عمود
بمفاجأة المدخل الدبل هايت و فراغه الرائعوخروج الكتلة الصفراء لترتكز علي حائط العمود....وتستمر لداخل المبني
أور ربما للجهة الأخري...
وفي الكورنر شباك بمسطح زجاج...بمفاجأةوأستخدم اللون الأحمر أيضا لينوع من أستخدام الألوان.....المصمت يداعب الزجاج....
وأستخدم أنعكاس الخارج للداخل....بل يمكن أن تري الأنعكاس في الجهتين في نفس الوقت....وربما هي الشفافيةليفتح الباب....لأفكار كثيرة ممكن ان تخرج من هذه الفكرة بأسلوب أخر.....بأسلوبك











​
​






من فترة مشفتش مشروع بهذا التمييز
بأدخال في بوكس مبناه وعمود الكونر المتدرج
كتل متنوعه
ما بين فلات بزاوية 45
وكتله إليبس
وكتلهأليبس منحنية 
وأحسن التغيير في الكتل مع الأدوار

وربط الكتلة 45 و الفلات البوكس بالشبابيك المربع....
وبالكتل المنحنية الإليبس بمسطحات الزجاج الكبيرة والكمر المصمت

ومقاجأة الزجاج الغاطس بأعمدته المصمته البارزة بين الإليبسات

ومفأجاة الأرضي المرتفع الدبل هايت بمداخلة المصمت من بين الزجاج....

والعناصر الطولية في الجنب المصمته والزجاج....وحتي العمود الكونر
لتضاد المنحنيات والكتل الأفقية

وعناصر كثيرة جمع بينها الأتزان و الأنسجام والتألق













جمال التضاد...بين البوكس الزجاج بفريمات الخرسانة وخطوطها....
وكررها قصيرة أسفل الكتلة أيضا
وكتلة المبني الأبيض المصمتة ...بمسطحات زجاج كبيرة وقليلة...
والكتلة وكأنها تخترق البوكس الزجاج وتمر من خلفه...

وممر مفتوح أسفل الكتلة...وبين البوكسين الزجاج












أتزان التفريغ و البروز.....وكانه يخرج جزء من فراغ المبني ليبرز به خارجه....
وجعله فلات منحني يضاد فلات البوكس ..
وكلهم كتل زجاج البارز وفراغ الغاطس

والبوكس الحجر...وربط الزجاج مع بأشرطه حجر في أتجاهات مختلفه... حتي لا تهرب منه ...وكان المصمت يجتزبها أليه...

ولم ينسي رفع البوكس بميل كمدخل...في تعبير جديد











مباني قليلة ...تحب رؤيتها كثيرا...
عندما تتحول الاعمدة الي شجيرات تحمل السقف البارز
ووتساقط أوراقها الملونة علي الواجهة الجانبية
أمام الواجهة الموجة الزجاج...











2 صورة 

من المشاريع الجميلة ... التي يمكن رؤيتها كثيرا
بأبداع المصمم...بخياله وتحويله لخطوط وكتل
برغم أن المبني مستطيل طويل...ألا ان الفكرة و اللاندسكيب 
تعاشقا وعزفا معا جو خاص وحاله خاصه 
من الخيال الواقعي....
بوضع الكتلة ومن حولها العنصر المائي...والكباري الصغيرة كممرات
وازاح المداخل كأنه ستار لداخل المبني

واللاندسكيب يتموج ليغازل الكتلة. مكون فرغات...ومسطحات خضراء....وفوق الماء

فقط يمكن المصمم أن يفعل ذلك عندما يبدء في الفكرة....بأنه يعيش خيال اللحظة ورغبة الانطلاق...


















المعماري أجاد وتمميز بأدخال عناصر جديدة و متألقة في مبناه
واحسن التداخل و العلاقات بينهم

الإسطوانية وتفريغها كمدخل دبل هايت...
والمظلة العليا البارزة الدائرية تغازل السور الفريم الدائري
وخروج عمود دبل هايت بأنحناء من الكتلة الإسطوانية
عناصر كلها متألقة بعلاقات بينها...

أستخدم حرف H لكتل باقي المبني....
وصمم كباري طائرة....بفكرة مميزة لأنارة الأدوار السفلي الغاطسة...و في نفس الوقت تعطي تألق ومفاجأة الكباري الطائرة....

مع تضاد الأسطواني والفلات H....حب أيضا يدخل المنكسر
للتنوع يخرج من الإسطواني...وللتخفيف للمنكسر...عمل باثيو ...تشكيل ووظيفة للعناصر بالأسفل
وربط بين الإسطواني و المنكسر بتشابه واجهته الشرائط المستطيله البيضاء...

واللاندسكيب يتفاعل مع التصميم بأنكسار مواقف السيارات....أو خطوط الحشائش المائلة مختلفة ألوان الاخضر...

أدرك المصمم وضع أكثر من عناصر مميزة و التفاعل بينها احدي أنطلاقات المعماري...











من بين بوكس مبناه الزجاج بفريم خرسانة...
يخرج بكتل مائلة 45
برج إليبس... وكتل موازية أقل

جميل العمودين اللي أن يبدءا من الأرضي فريم ثم يكملا ميتل لأعلي...فوق الكتلة الأليبس..

وكتلة المصمت علي اليمين بعراميسها التي تستمر مع الزجاج...

وتموجات ب louvers الواجهة....وبتشكيل ألوانها مع بروز قوائم...

مبني مميز و جميل...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 نوفمبر 2016)

الحجر و الخشب




من أعمال المعماري المميزة.....أفتكر أنها بحديقة الأزهر...
الحجر البيج بمادته التراثية...
وأدخل الاعمال الخشبية..... كفتحات شبابيك بأرشات
وبالدروة بأعلي....
وهي عبارة عن فريمات خشب رأسي و أفقي....وفي الوسط كولسترا خشب متعامد و 45...فقط
والبوست الأعمدة الخشب posts...بنهايتها الكروية....وتكرارها بمستويات محتلفة...مع تدرجات الحجر وبروز الأنف.....
ثم صهاريج الإضاءات
جميل لو وظفتها في مبني سكني....فيلا أو عمارة سكنية.......ولا زال بعضنا يحتار كيف يبدء تصميم مبناه....تصحيح .....من Shadi Fadel
انها حديقة الحوض المرصود للفنان والمعماري العظيم عبدالحليم ابراهيم أعشق أسلوبه في العمارة وفي رأيي أنه يأتي بعد المعماري حسن فتحي



​

​

*



**نتعلم من كل تصميم و من كل صورة

هنا بتصميم أخر مودرن
الحائط الحجر.....والاعمدة البيضاء
وأضاف أعلي زجاجها...louvers خشب..وكانها ستارة
ثم أطلق تكوينات الخشب ككمر..وكانتليفر يحمل السقف...ويحمل أيضا louvers أخري بيضاء

الكمر الخشب فريمات علي شكل حرف y...
وجميل ظلال السقف و louvers علس الأرض

وجمال العناصر الطبيعيية وهدوء تصميمها....برغم التشكيل
**



*​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 نوفمبر 2016)

تأثير
ال space truss
في التصميم



التغطية الرائعة للمشروع....
بأختلاف درجة أنحناءاتها...فوق الكتلتين
وهي فقط...اعمدة رفيعة إسطوانية مسلوية...تحمل الكمرات الخشبية....والتي تحمل التغطية....بفريماتها و زجاجهاوممر كوبري يربط بين الكتلتين...بالأرضي...وبأعلي....



​







2 صورة

[FONT=&quot]تغطية ال space trass
يعلو فوق المباني ليظلها بفرغات رائعة
ويعطي إضاءات من خلاله
متألق في المشاريع الكبيرة
ويحمله...اعمدة متفرعة كالشجرة
وباقي الأعمدة مائلة أيضا وكأنها عائلة واحدة
القصير لدور...والدبل هايت ...والشجرة التي تحمل التغطية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وميز الاعمدة بالأبيض بالخارج ...وأيضا بالداخل
والكتل خشب...لتظهر متألقة من بين الأبيض
بواجهتها المائلة...وخطوطها...
​[/FONT]​









​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 نوفمبر 2016)

أستغل المصمم المناسيب ....
وفرق الأدوار....والسلالم و المنحدر....
وفراغ لاندسكيب رائع...
أمام بلاتفورم الأبرج....
فتصبح متنفس للسكني و التجاري....وفي نفس الوقت تظهر منه شاهقة أرتفاعات أدوار الأبراج.....
ومنظر طبيعي من أدوار البرج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 نوفمبر 2016)

قوة المباني الثلاثية
مستمدة من طاقة الأهرامات الثلاثة



إذا وضعت مباني ثلاثية...في مشروع
فأنها تأخذ طاقة وقوة من فكرة الأهرامات....
وتكررت فكرة المباني الثلاثية....في كثييير من المشروعات...
فيكون وراءها قوة غير محسوسة....
وخصوصا لو كانت مختلفة الكتل...













زها حديد....
وثلاثيه بالصين...








قد تطلقها زها حديد 
بمباني إليبسات....ellipses












أي ثلاث مباني متجاورة...بنسب مختلفة
بتلاقي أرتياح وقبول...
وجايز يكون لها علاقة بالأهرامات الثلاثة
الغريب....كلما تكلمت مع أي أجنبي من أي دولة...يقولي حلمي أشوف الأهرامات
لما تيجي فرصة...ححاول أجمع المشاريع
[FONT=&quot]
اللي أتكرر فيها المباني الثلاثية
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]
​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2016)

مشاريع تخرج دفعة 2016
كلية الهندسة بجامعة حلوان ..


https://www.facebook.com/pg/archiarts2000/photos/?tab=album&album_id=888079184655770



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2016)

دي مشاريع تخرج ^^ ممكن تفيدك 
Sky 0.5


https://www.facebook.com/pg/Skyand0.5/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1115168721835238



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2016)

قوة 
الخروج خارج المسار


من طرق التصميم المميزة
خروج الكتل بره المسار الدائري أو الأليبس
سواء كان الشكل الدائري أو الأليبس كتلة أو لاندسكيب
بتعطي ديناميكية وحركة محببة لتكوين الكتل وترابطها

























بدء بشكل دائري او إليبس ....ثم فتح زاوية خروج باقي أجزاءه 
وكررها بخروج اخر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2016)

قوة وتأثير
المكعب

ويخرج منه فريم مكعب أخر



جميل المكعب الزجاج ويخرج منه مكعب أخر فريمات معدنية ....frames
بأختلاف زاوية 45 لأعلي....
وتكرر في كورنر الأرض بالمصمت....بين مكعبين
ومميز الممر الزجاج المحمل علي أعمدة ليربط بين الكتلتين....كموجة...
كتل الواجهات و الحركة....ونسب الأحجام...أثرت ومييزت الواجهات الأربعةيمكنك حفظها علي الجهاز...وأستعمال zoom لرؤية أفضل....



​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2016)

مفاجأة
البوكسات...boxes

وخصوصا بألوانها




لقطات أخري لنفس المشروع.....
كتل أبراجة السكني....
أراد ان تكون بين ملمسيين....الزجاجي الناعم....
والخشن ببروزات خرسانية أو حجر بينها الشبابيك....
ومفاجأة البوكسات boxes البارزة بلونها الأحمر.....













حتي إذا كانت الواجهات مملة...وليس بها ما يؤثر
خرج المعماري بالبوكسات.... الموضة باحجام و بروزات مختلفة وكبلكونات صغيرة
ولون مميز برتقالي عن الحوائط البني الفاتح

ليشكل تنوع و جمال بالواجهات















صورتين و تعليق


البوكس الميتل للمبني بشبابيكة المربعة...
واختراق بوكسات لتطلع علي الخارج
ب texture خشبي
وتنوع أحجامها و ميولها
وكأنها تعبر عن الناظر من البلكونات...ليري المنظر يمين و شمال


موبلات مختلفة لتوجيه البلكونات البوكس الخشب
وأستخدام louvers لتشكيل بلكوناتها....
تتألق ومن خلفها بوكس المبني الرئيش الميتل الفضي...وعناصر طولية زجاج










ويستمر ببوكساته الخشب حتي بعض الأرضي....وفوق مدخله
بتنوع أحجامها













وحتي ولو كانت ببروز قليل من أجزاء بروز الكتل

أجاد اللعب بالبروزات....ككتل بني من بين الأبيض
بتنوعها ما بين كورنر...ومربعة و مستطيلة...وبختلاف أماكنها في الوجهتين...

وأجاد تصميم الكورنر الأبيض الرصاصي... ببروزات كمراته وعمود الكونر الأكتاف الغاطس...
وحتي أستطالة فتحات الأري من بين الأكتاف والاعمدة...وبغطسان العتب و الجلسة...

حتي في الجنب الكورنر ....أجاد الفتحات الغاطسة....

عناصر متعددة للبروزات و الغاطس...تعطي أفكار لمباني وتصميمات جديدة
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2016)

اللعب بالأسقف...



الغاطس الأسود بين السقف المعلق الأبيض....
وإضاءات الإسبوتس ....كعيون القطط في الظلام









تفاعل خطوط السقف بإضاءتها...مع خطوط الأرضية الخشبية
والأرفف بخطوطها البيضاء و أنكسارتها تضاد الخلفية الحجر الأسود
والفرش الأسود يتفاعل معهم
سواء كسكني....أو تجاري








الموجات....
وكانها علامات الويندز....windows









تموجات السقف ال silver المعدني....wire mesh
ديناميكية للفراغ ..... وربما يرتبط ببرنامج windows كشكل
إضافة لمسة للمكان و تفاعلت مع إستخداماته
وحتي مع الإجهزة.....
... وسقف المعدني يظهر من خلف الموجات....مع بريق الإضاءات










فقط....موجتين من الأنوار










عندما يأتي تجاري كمتجر....سوبر ماركت
يحتار المصمم منا كيف يبدء فقط...بمبني الرفوف والفتارين...هذا
المصمم لم يتوقف هنا طويلا...واختار الكمر و الأسقف البيضاء بعناصرها...
ومن بينها شرائح أو ألواح الخشب...
يضيف طبعية للمنتجات ..فبعضها و الخشب من نفس العائلة الشجرية....طازجة...طازة
ومن بين ألواح الخشب المقسمه تظل إضاءات النيون و السقف الرئيسي يظهر من خلف الألواح بلونة الغامق.....وأسبوتس الإضاءات الدائرية بالسقف المعلق الأبيض...


وحول الاعمدة أختار أشكال أورجانك و تكسيرات كفرغات...
بكمرتها الرفيعة....وفراغ غاطس السقف.....







وكانه تضاد بين المصمت الأبيض...وألواخ الخشب بفرغاتها....توجه المشتري...وتجدد نظرته للمكان....
وحول الاعمدة أختار أشكال أورجانك و تكسيرات كفرغات...و السقف الغامق الرئيسي بتمديداته








الألواح تظهر من بين الكمرات و السقف المصمت...
وتنزل من السقف لتقسم الحوائط...
وتؤثر علي تصميم الفتاريين...بشرائحها الرفيعة











لا يضر المعماري السقف الجمالون الحديدي...
ربما يدهنه بالأسود....ويسقط منه كشافات ضخمة
وكأنه يظهر النور من بين ضلام الأسود...
فيعطي غموض السقف بجمال...

ومن خلال ممره الضيق الدبل هايت الزجاج الممل
أدخل عناصر دلع....وليخفف من الاون الأسود و الممر...
بكمرة متموجة بيضاء
وحائط زجاجي مائل...بفريمات مربعات خشبية
وكرر وحداته المربعة الخشبية المائلة ...مصمت أو بداخلها زجاج...وقبل الكمرة المتموجة زجاج بأعمدة إسطوانية 

و بروز كنتليفر مظلة تشكيل لتأكيد باب المدخل

ليصمم فراغ غامض...منطلق....متفاءل من بين الأسود
وكأنه يصنع مشكلة و يحلها....
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]







جميل و رائع....تشكيلات كولسترا السقف ...
بكمراتها المتقطعه المائلة.....تقسم السقف ...لأشكال مثلثة ورباعية
وتتفاعل ببياض الوانها مع كتلة الجدار الخشب 
بتدرج ألوان ألواحها....أو البوستر الورقي....
تتيح للمصمم الداخلي المزيد من الأفكار للديكور
وأضاف مادة اخري ...الطوب للجدار لتتفاعل مع السابق....والتلفزيون يظهر وسط بانوهه بألواحه وفواصلها....بارز عن الجدار المرايا....
ليعطي امتداد أخر للتصميم....
ويفصله عم الرف السفلي ....وكأنه خشبه مسرح....وليس للتلفزيون...







​
​





Zaha Hadid's Library and Learning Center

أستمرار كمر السقف الميتل ال
silver
ككمر بالسقف...ورأسي وأفقي بالواجهة










الي أين تنساب تلك الكمرات الثانوية...
هل توجه الناس من فراغ الي فراغ أخر...
وتضئ فيما بينها لهم...




*





من الاعمال الجميلة المبتكره لسمير حلايقة....
تشكيل للمرايات بخطوط فريماتها المستقيمة و المائلة
بجديد انعكسها كأنها ظلال.....ولكنها العكس نور وليست ظلال....
وكخطوط إضاءات السقف المعلق....
بفكرة تفتح الابواب لمثيلاتها......
وتستدعي الأشكال....لتتكرر بأساليب اخري....
دوائر و إليبسات.....مربعات....
تتكرر كمدخل لمبني بسقفه البارز.....وإضاءت سقف المدخل.....
أنها بعد فني أخر جديد.....



*




*


تقسيمات السقف...
المصمم أستخدم السقف المعلق...بتقسيمات مستطيلة و دائرية مقسمة....
تفاعلت مع السلم بدورانه...كوحدة
وكانها تقسم أستخدام الفراغ ...هنا السلم...وهنا الجلسات....

مميز الإسبوتس...واختلاف ألوان التقسيمات بالسقف...بين البني و البيج*
*


*​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2016)

سلسلة مشاريع

الأزراع المتساوية العرض
سواء بإنحناء أو انكسار 


وبنفس العرض



جميلة الأزراع المنكسرة بأنحناء
تحوي بينها فراغ واسع للمشروع
وهروبها للخارج باتجاهات متعددة



​​


















8 صور



​مشروع تصميم مكتب زها حديد
من خلال الأفرع متساوية العروض بشكل ديناميكي كما تعودنا في تصميماتها.....
وفي أتجاهات وزوايا مختلفة. مما أعطي مناظير المشروع تنوع الرؤيا ومفاجأت رؤية الكتل لكل منظور ولكل زاوية...
لتصنف من ضمن المشاريع بشكل الأفرع المتساوية.....
ولتكون فيما بينها ساحات و أفنية وظيفية
وحتي بالداخل يوجد الباثيوهات 
أستخدم الربط بين تلك الأفرع بكباري وروابط وظيفية وتشكيلية أيضا.....
وأنعكاست الديناميكية في الخارج وعلي الداخل....وحتي في الكونتر و الأسقف و الهانرديلات الداخلية وأبواب الفراغات.....
والواجهات المعدنية ال louvers وكانها مصمت يضاد مسطحات الكيرتين وول الزجاج.....
واللاندسكيب يتفاعل كعادته مع كتل المشروع في نسيج معماري واحد.....
ميول واجهات نهايات الأفرع وكانها واجهات قطارات تزيد من الديناميكية و التعبير عن سرعة الحياة....
​











































​



​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2016)

تخرج

البوكسات boxes وكانها أعين

تكوون الأطلالة
وتتطلع لجمال المياة
لحمام السباحة و للبحر




​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 نوفمبر 2016)

الشرائط الطائرة



رائعة الشرائط الطائرة المنكسرة الطولية....
حول الأبراج و حول كتل التجاري الزجاج void
في تنوع و ديناميكية حركته.....وتدرج حركة الميل أو الانكسار
خصوصا في الجنب بالكتلة التجاري....
ككاسرات أشعة شمس...وتشكيل للمبني...رائع الفرغات بينها وبين كتل الزجاج....
كنت أريد ان أري صور لها من الداخل وكيف سيكون شكل الشرائط بالخارج!!ولكن كيف أستطاع تثبيتها بطول البرج....هكذا
وبدون ربطها بأنشائي البرج!!سأضع هذا السؤال بصفحة المكتبة الانشائية للمهندس المدنى....لنسمع الرد







​

​
*

​
الأورجانك الفضي بخطوطه يشكل المبني
أمام البوكس الاحمر
وجمال مادة امام مادة

وينطلق فوق الكتلة كبرجولة او دروة أيضا للسقف
بعلاقة بين البوكس الفلات و المنحني

ويعطي رغبة للمار بالمبني لتأمل اللون الاحمر اللامع و السماء من بين الخطوط الاورجانك....
**



*


*

*


*تدرج الشرائط ...
تشكل كتل مشروعه....​​*













*4 صور**
*
*مكتبه جامعه تايباى .......تايوان
اصبحت العماره ماده لدنه فى يد المصمم يصنع منها مايتخيل

سمر فؤاد


جميل ....بل رائع
هل أخذ فكرتها من حركة صفحات الكتاب​*​
*














*​*4 صور
*​
*

*​

*مكتبه جامعه تايباى .......تايوان
اصبحت العماره ماده لدنه فى يد المصمم يصنع منها مايتخيل

سمر فؤاد


جميل ....بل رائع
هل أخذ فكرتها من حركة صفحات الكتاب​*​
*






















*


















​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 نوفمبر 2016)

جمال الزراعين 

وبينهما قبة



[FONT=&quot]جميل الزراعين الكتل في الأمام....
وبينهما قبة زجاج المدخل[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أمام الميدان....الإسطوانة



[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 نوفمبر 2016)

الهيكل المعدني

يكمل تصميم الكتل



الأبراج المنحنية 
في البلان...
وفي نهايتها....
لتكون هيكل معدني....مفتوح للسماء 
وحديقة للسطح...





















أكثر ما أعجبني في هذا المشروع
تنوع الأبراج بأختلاف أطوالها...ما بين برج طويل و أخر أقصر 
مع تغيير في توجية الابراج...فتتنوع إطلالات الشقق
وكذاك أوجد حركة في المباني و اللاندسكيب

والكباري الممرات بين الأبراج وكانها بوبات مفتوحة للسماء
بتألقها...

والرائع أكمال المبني بمفاجأة الجمالونات الحديد
وكأنه أراد بها أنطلاق أقل شفافية وأنسيابية للسماء من المصمت....

وفي كل برج عمود فقري رأسي ...مبني أبيض...يضاد انحناء البرج و يأكده

أنه ليس مشروع...وأنما مدرسة معمارية...متألقة
[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 نوفمبر 2016)

[FONT=&quot]مشروع مدرسة....Manar Khalil[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]جميل ان الواحد يعمل ماكيت أمام مشروعه.....
حتي ولو لم يطلب منه ذلك...
مشروعي وأنا حر فيه....[/FONT]



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 نوفمبر 2016)

الكتل المنكسرة كمثلثات


جميل حلول الكتل الخارجية...
بإنكسارات أسطحها....وأشكال مسطحات الزجاج المثلثة...والمثلثات الغاطسة
وخطوط عراميس الحوائط المنكسرة الغاطسة....
حتي مظلة المدخل مثلثة بقراغ المدخل....















4 صورة


المبني قد يكون مبني أداري ....أو عام
أستخدم كتل كبيرة....بينها جيوب للأستفادة من الإضاءاة الطبيعية
مع louvers الشرائح ....وهذا الحل المعماري يفيد في المناطق الحارة 
يعطي ظلال وككسر بالكتل و louvers لأشعة الشمس المباشرة

وميز الكتل بتموجات المثلثات لتكسر شكل الواجهة
وتعطي طابع خاص للمبني 
نهارا مع أشعة الشمس
وليلا مع إضاءات من أسفل من الأرضية...لتظهر جمال تكسر سطحها

أستخدم أيضا إضاءات إسطوانية بيه الأسود و الزجاج المعتم 

ننسي كمعماريين فائدة الإضاءات الليلية وتأثيرها علي المبني

النخل شارك مع التصميم....أمام الجيوب وأخري عالية كالبرج

المبني جميل ...بديناميكيته و إضاءاته











يجب دراسة أشعة الشمس علي الواجهة...
للأستفادة من تصميم الكتل و الجيوب بالواجهات











النخل مع أبيض المبني لاحظ حركة الزجزاج 
ونقاطه علي خط أمامي و خط خلفي










إضاءات
داخلية من وراء ال louvers
من أسفل و الأنعكاسات
الإسطوانية السوداء المضيئة

والقمر












Folding architecture
تقسيمات المثلثات المختلفة 
الاتجاة والمساحات












[FONT=&quot]تتألق الفتحات المثلثة المختلفة المساحات
بإضاءتها الداخلية
وجديد تصميمها

وأسفل المبني يتجه للداخل بأسطح مائله مكون فرغات ومكون المدخل

وحتي أوجة الحوائط بها عراميس تقسمها مثلثين
وتكسات حجر بأتجاهت مائلة
لتأكد تصميمه وفكرته...​​​[/FONT]


​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 نوفمبر 2016)

فرغات قلب المبني


فرغات قلب المبني.....مازالت تشكل مفاجأة بالتصميم
مع كورنر المبني corner الإسطواني يضاد الفلات....flat
وتفريغ الكورنر بالأجوا الأولي...والثلاث أعمدة الإسطوانية...
جميل










[FONT=&quot]مبني إليبسين بجمال الزوايا المختلفة.... 
تلاقي علي curve قد تكون دائرة أو جزء منها...
ليكونا فراغ القلب
إليبس صممه بكمرات البلاطات الأفقية البارزة مع دروة عالية بشعار المبني...
وكمرة عريضة في الأسفل بشبابيك مربعة...والإليبس الأخر أستخدم عناصر رأسية أعمدة...
والبلاطات بارزة...وفجأ بالعناصر الدبل هايت المربعة في الادوار الاخيرة...
وكذلك نفس الشئ مع البرج الدائري...

[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 نوفمبر 2016)

الأشعاع من المركز




تتفاعل المباني مشعة من المركز....
بكتل مختلفة لتكون مع المباني الدائرية
حلول وكتل المباني
تاركة فراغ المنتصف الأخضر.....























كنا عرضنا مشروع في دبي...وتدرج ميل أسطح الكتل ....
وهنا أيضا الكتل تصطف مشعة حول مركز الدائرة...بنفس درجة ميل الأسطح
والبرج في المنتصف....
وكأنهم يشكلون مجموعة مباني منسجمة...كوحدة
واللاندسكيب حول البرج...










الأشعاع من مركز الدائرة
ببعض عناصر الكتل....

فقط أقتبس فكرة الأخراج....من تصميم مبناه
ال curves المتعددة المتدرجة
الموجة..كما لأحدي مبناه
zones ..زونات مناظير
zone.... وزون خفيفة خلفية للبلانات التحبير
وزون بالجنب رفيع للتفاصيل

وبالأعلي خلفية أسود للظهور ...عنوان المشروع
تمييز في الاخراج يتوافق مع تمييز المشروع
و ينسجم معه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2016)

طراز حسن فتحي



مسجد بطراز حسن فتحي
القبوات بمستويتها...بجمالها و إضاءتها
والقباب فوق المثمنات
و مثمن المأذنة بتدرجاتها و بروزها ففتحات أرشات بداخل تراس المؤذن فمخروط منحني للنهاية
بناء بأستخدام الطوب...









صورتين




عندما العمارة تنبع من الأرض
ببساطة وراحة مكوناتها
البنائية و التصميمة
مدركة طبيعاتها و أصلها.....ومكانها
مسجد لحسن فتحي بقرية الجورنة.....




​







المباني التراثية العربية...بما فيها من قباب و قبوات
وفتحات....وكولسترات جبس
وأبراج ...وتدرج دروتها

بلونها الأبيض...صفاء و راحة و أحتواء




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2016)

علاقات تربط بين
الدائرة و الإليبس و المنحني



جميل تفاعل الإليبس ellipse (يمكن مسرح مكشوف) مع كتلة الدائرة علي محور واحد مائل....
....والقباب الزجاج بأختلاف أحجمها.....
والمدخل المنحني بفتحاته كشبابيك مربعة و أبواب للمبني...أو للسماء...والمنحني الرمب 
والسلالم أبراج إسطوانية مشطوفة...

م. منصور حافظ
هذا مشروع مركز حضاري وجااري تنفيذه وانا احد المهندسين المشرفين على تنفيذه
.
.
الكلام دا فى المملكة العربية السعودية فى مشروع بنفس المكونات والعناصر بمدينة جيزان ( مركز الامير محمد بن ناصر الحضارى ) فى اللمسات الاخيره
.
.



​

​



*الإليبس من العناصر الجميلة التي يستخرج منها أفكار كثيرة...
وهنا يستقطعه العنصر المائي بالجانبين
وتفاعل المبني الدائرة وموقعه في مركز من مراكز الإليبس ليزيده قوة....
وصمم السقف الدائري المائل ليزيد مفاجاة وغموض لمبناه...
ووضع كوليسترا تفاصيل حول دائرية مخروط حوائطه....
ثم يأتي المبني الاخري كجزء من إليبس وكانه يغرق أو يخرج من قلب الأرض 
وعلي نفس المحور من المبني الأول وعلي أيضا مركز الإليبس الاخر....
وإليبس أخر يستقطع فراغ مدخله....
والممرات والمسطحات الخضراء المتموجة علي الجانبيين
وتاكيد ممر المحور بين المبنيين بلون سماوي وبخطوط فلات...بساطة وتلقائية الخطوط وجمالها.....




​*​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2016)

علاقة الموجة 
بالإليبس أو بالدائرة



تعبير جديد...
مبني موجة بكتلة إليبس ellipse
وتدرجات بسقف الاخري
ومبني إسطواني بقية في أحتواء الموجة.....
... ربط بين كتلتين الموجة...بخطوط الكمر و الزجاج الأفقية...
مع مسطج الزجاج الكبير للكتلة الإليبس مع شبابيك مربعات....









ديناميكية الكتل و حركه توجيهها...والربط بينها
سواء بالجدار المموج....أو المنحني












صورتين

[FONT=&quot]
وتراثية الحجر و التشكيل....
ويفضل إذا كان قريب من تراث البلد












​[/FONT]​







دائرية الإسطوانة
ينطلق منها الكتلة الموجة
بمفاجأت البروزات المتغيرة

وجمال الإحساس بحركة الخطوط المعمارية....












 ماكيت مشروع طالب

مبنيين....موجة...وإليبس

وأختلاف دورانهم و أقطارهم...وميولهم... لتصميم فتحات المبني
بجمال الأبيض و الازرق بأنسيابية















​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2016)

من خبرات التصميم....
الحالة التي تحس بها ناحيه مشروعك كطالب....أو مشروع عميل...زبون...
هي ما سيحسه أي شخص أخر يراه....
لو انت شايف شغلك مميز.....سيره كذلك
وإذا كنت غير واثق من الحل....فسينعكس علي من يري المشروع....
فمع الأيام و تراكم الخبرات.....
أصبحت أحس برأي من سيري المشروع.....قبل أن يراه....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2016)

سنحلل العمارة العالمية....بإذن لله
عروة عروة حتي نـأتي بمزيد منها...
في أعمالنا....في لمساتنا....في تصميماتنا
في ثقة العمل بها....
حتي لو وقف أمامنا....عوائق المالك و المقاول و العمل.....
سنرتوي منها.....سنجلس تحت أشجارها
ونستمتع بظلالها و ثمار معماريها....
ربما يأتي يوم قريب....أن نطلقها محلقة
فوق الأرض و تحت السماء....
بأسماءنا و طريقاتنا و إسلوبنا....كلنا



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2016)

عمارة الكهوف



كيف يكون عندنا الاهرامات...
والمغارات...مغارة علي بابا





وتخرج من غيرنا عمارة الكهوف؟!!
























































2 صورة ... وتعليق


برج سكني
وكأنه يشكل كهف بجدار المبني...في قلب البرج
ليبهر بتشكيله..وسط تكرارات بالمبني



















تعبير جديد منتشر ...كاتجاه
تحريك الكتل لتظهر الفتحات....
والعودة لفكر الكهوف و المغارات....والأهرامات
بتعبير الحجر












جميلة الكتل دي...
متراصة بميل فيما بينها..وبروزات....
وأنهاءها بمفاجأة و إنطلاق الزجاج...
يمكن إستخدامها في عمارة المغارات و الكهوف...
مع بعض الزخارف الفرعونية...ومحاولة إيجاد طريقة للإضاءة فيما بين حركتها ..أو ميلها ...




​​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2016)

تماس منحنيين...curves



مسجد جامعه تبوك. 
‫#‏محمد_البطراوى

طريقة الإضاءة رائعة من السقف بدوائرها الإسطوانية...في أختلاف بين المنظور و التصميم و التنفيذ....
أو ربما سيركب الجزء الخشبي المنحني لاحقا.....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2016)

مشروع التخرج ..
احفظ النصايح دي زي اسمكـ ...

بالأضافة من التعليقات...م. Ahmed Ibrahim
المهم من جواك تقتنع مليووووون المية بمشروعك ومؤمن بأهميتة
وكانه حيتنفذ....



عندي سؤال ازاي يكون المشروع مؤثر في الموقع ؟؟؟

في عوامل كثييرة....بس محتاجة تحليل...
زي تؤثر مع الشوارع في الدخول و الخروج ومواقف السيارات.....
زي المحاور البصرية للرؤية للمشروع يعني كيف سأري المبني من علي بعد بالشارع.....
في برضه لو علي شاطئ بحر او نهر فما هو مدي التفاعل بينهما من رؤية أطلاله....
.في برضه عناصر التصميم ممكن تتأثر بالمكان زي مثلا بناء بالقاهرة القديمة الأثرية 
يمكن أستخدام الأبراج و الساحات والقبب و القبوات والملاقف والأباليق.......



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2016)

الإليبس المائل والمتقطع
في أرض المشروع

ميل الإليبس في أرض المشروع...سواء كامل أو متقطع النهايات
بيكون مؤثر وبيعطي ديناميكية وجمال
بأقل مجهود..


من اعمال..د. أحمد ميتو
مجمع سكني بشكل إليبس مائل....وصف أخر موازي له للخارج
كإليبس متقطع او منقطع
أحدثت ديناميكية و حركة و جمال بالأرض المستطيلة....
مباني طويلة منحنية كعمارات تشكل طرفي الأليبس وتحدد شكله...
وحتي في بداية ونهاية الصف الموازي.......
غرفة الأمن بالمدخل أيضا إليبس ولكن عرضي....

ونافورة دائرية عند المدخل و طرف الإليبس.....

يوجد فريمات بلون بني عالية....تشكل بأعمدتها العريضة و كمرتها المباني....وتربط بين تصميمها بجمال....


نقاش معماري مفيد بالتعليقات.....

سؤال : لو حد بيجرى فى الأليبس ده هيفاجئ بوجود حد قدامه مكانش شايفه علشان الكيرف؟!

على فكرة هو حاللها عن طريق الدوار اللى فى نهاية الاليبس من الناحيتين يعنى مفيش حد هيخش فى حد لانة هيضطر ياخد الدوار ويبقى مرئى من اللى جاى فى العكسى 









*إليبسات ellipses....بمساحات مختلفة وأزاحات قليلة ...
لتغير من تقسيمات المسطحات و المباني...
مع الخطوط الأشعاعية...
*
*

*
*




مباني تصميمه تأخذ شكل الإليبس.... المتقطع...ellipse المائل
وخطوط منحنية بمركز دائري واحد
ودائرة إسطوانة الشوارع
ليضادوا المباني الفلات flat علي الشوارع الخارجية.....
أحدثت ديناميكية و حركة بالتصميم
*
*




*



جميل اللعب بالأليبسات ...وأستقطعاتها 
وأدخال عليه أجزاء كتل أخري
جميلة في البلان و في 3D
وهنا لمبني مكتبة.....
مثلما أدخل علي البلان كتل و أتجهات أخري....فعل نفس الشئ
بديناميكية و حركة ال 3D
من دروة زجاج تستقطع المصمت.....ومسطحات زجاج متفاوتة الأرتفاعات....
وبروز المدخل بكتلة أخري مصمته بجووانب زجاجية....
اللعب بالكتل و النسب و الزجاج و المصمت...بميني علي ناصية الشارع



*
*





أستقطاعات الإليبس...
جميلة ...اعطت مباني شريطية بموازياتها...وأستقطعاتها
واللاندسكيب يكمل الفراغ المتبقي...
ليتفاعل مع المبني و خطوطه.....وكتلة زجاج تربط الكتل....والمركز...
وتكوون مدخل زجاجي بأرتفاع المبني...











صورتين

[FONT=&quot]حب المخطط...أن يختار الإليبسات المتوازية
وأشعاعتها من المركز

ليخطط به منطقة تخطيطه
جمال بمألوف الشكل وبساطته
[/FONT]








​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2016)

تأثير
تلاقي الأليبسات والدوائر


‫#‏شارك_بماكيت‬
mohamed abo eloyoon
الكتلة الأسطوانية يتلاقي معها إليبسات 
مختلفة الأطوال.......
أحدثت تنوع و ديناميكية من زوايا المشروع المختلفة....وأعطت موقع عام و مساقط مميزة....
والإسطوانة و الإليبسات....تتشكل من المصمت الأبيض و الزجاج الأزرق
وتفريغ الأليبس الكبير بالأرضي و تحميله بأعمدة 
تحدث فراغي مميز
اللاندسكيب يتفاعل مع الكتل....بخطوطه الدائرية و المنحنية بجمال
وتمميز خروج الممر الطائر الي كتلة ربما سلم وكتلة اخري



















​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2016)

ممكن تعمل لخطوط مشروعك ماكيت 
فليين ...


في السنوات المعمارية الأولي 
أو 
في المراحل الدراسية الأولي لمشروع التخرج


شرائط الفلين....
تطلق أبداعات وخيالات طلاب عمارة
ورشة عمل الماكيت المعمارى بالاكاديمية الحديثة ( مرحلة أولى )
ياريت الناس اللي بتعمل دورات....تعمل ورشات زي دي....ولو بالفليين و الصلصال....تتواجد خامتها....يوم مفتوح أو في عدة ساعات........
ولو بالمرة 50 الي 100جنية....للطلاب الجدد و المحترفين وحتي كهواية....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2016)

جمال الظاهر والخفي
بكتل البانوهات 

وكانها شريحة امام المبني



مشروع مستشفى خميس مشيط المركزي
كتل البانوهات باختلاف ألوانها و موادها....
تتفاعل وتتحرك فيما بينها...لتشكل كاسرات أشعة شمس للزجاج...
وتكون فرغات غاطسة
تعطي غموض وجمال للمبني....
... الاعمدة الإسطوانية الأستلستيل بمواسير تربط بينها كشرائح....لتعطي مودرن للتصميم مع مسطحات الزجاج الازرق....



















الحائط البانوه أمام حائط المبني.....
ككاسر لأشعة الشمس و جمال

​




​







*




**الأخفاء و الظهور
لغة معمارية مبتكرة لمن يجيدها...
كتل الخشب البوكس تظهر و تختفي كجزءمن فتحات البوكسات البيضاء أومن وراءها
حتي الزجاج شارك بكتل معهم في الظهور و الاختفاء....

وجميلة تعبيرات البلكونات البلاطة البيضاء و الدروة الزجاج....مرة فوق تظهر بصعوبة...ثم بالاول تطهر من بين الفريم الأبيض.....وفي الامام تظهر ظهور كامل....
وكتلة زجاج الأرضي وكانها تتفاعل و تتحدث معهم.....

ولم ينسي ال louvers الخشب ....مع المصمت

فن و أبداع....
**





*​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2016)

العنصر الخرساني
لعب وتعدد وظيفه بالتصميم



المبني ببلاطته التي فعلت الكثيير....
لربط المبنيين علي طرفي الشارع ببلاطه تعبر الشارع
لتمر وتشكل المبني الإليبس...مع تغطيتها الإليبس الزجاج...
وترتفع البلاطة و تعلو كلاند مارك ..... في نهايتها


جميل تكرار التدرجات....سواء بالأرضي كزرع...أو مستويات البلاطة المفتوحة محملة علي أعمدة العنصر المائي....
وتدرجات السطح بأختلاف مواده.....وجميل تنوع الواجهة ....بفتحتها الغاطسة المستطيلة....والمثلثات الزجاج....و الاعمدة البني بكمرتها البارزين
ليربطوا بطرف مبني...بتنوعحركة و ديناميكية.....وربط.... لمشروع رائع.....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 نوفمبر 2016)

الحجر.......والزجاج 
الخشن....والاملس





مكتبة GOUANGZHOU من الصين
.
.
مشروع مميزه بكتلة.....وتضاد الحجر الخشن...مع شفافية الزجاج الأزرق....وهذة التصاميم في بلادنا الصحراوية ستكون مميزة أيضا....وكأنها أنشقاق الحضارة الجديدة المودرن من بين الكهوف ....

رائع فراغ باثيو المنتصف





















/













جميل المربعات حتي لو كانت مستطيلات ...و تكرارها...في الحجر
ومفاجاة الحائط الحجر امام كتلة الزجاج
وعلاقة الحائط الطولي الحجر بشبابيكة المكررة....مع نفس وحدة شبابيك كورنر المبني
علاقات جميلة..بتكرار وحدات المديول
مع مفاجأت الغاطس و البارز....والمصمت و void
وحتي الفلات الحجر الرخام ....والمنحني




​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 نوفمبر 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 نوفمبر 2016)

فن التدرجات



المصمم انطلق بكتل الزجاج...كيرتين وول
بكتلة رأسية بوكس box.....يضادها و يتفاعل معها تدرجات الكتلة الاخري
في تعبير معماري جديد...
تدرجات بالادوار الاولي يضادها تدرجات بروزات الادوار العليا
وبروزات البلاطات تشكل مع الزجاج المبني...بإنكساراتها...وميل بروزها
وبين الكتلتين لم ينسي عمل فتحة للسماء..بوابة
للمرور بأسفلها....للماشي أو .. و.... للراكب
كشارع او لاندسكيب.....
لتصميم مميز










تضادات
المتدرج المائل بعموده
والفلات
والأبيض الاملس......والرصاصي المضلع الطولي

ولم ينسي الربط...بين بعض الأبيض بين الكتلة الرصاصي...
وبعض الرصاصي المضلع الطولي بالأرضي...
للتعاشق و التبادل والاحتواء
بين عناصر مبناه

وستائر خضراء بين بلكونات أدواره ....البارزة











بروزات كتل للخارج بتدرج
بالواجهة الجانبية ...وبـسلحه طولية....مثل كتلة الواجهة الأمامية فوق الأعمدة...
وترك مسافة لشباك صغير....مكون تشكيلات لجانب الكتل الجانبية...قبل ان يبدء بمفاجأة
الجدارات المصمتة التي تميل عن كتل المدخل...وبفرغات صغيرة بينها كبلكونات ....
وبروز كتلة ضخمه بجوار المدخل...
في علاقات جميلة























أحدي السفارات بالمجر...
وتكرارية البروزات المنحنية...لأعلي وأكثر بروز
تحملها تدرجات الأعمدة الإسطوانية..
هل يقصد رقي ما للبلد؟...وتدرجه؟!












5 صور


فراغات مفتوحة لبيئة حضرية

مركز” أرتا ” هو مفهوم جديد للمراكز الحضرية والفنية والذي تميز بتصميمه الحديث 
والمنفتح من مكتب الهندسي “NL” ويقع مركز “ARTA ” في هولندا في مدينة أزنهيم على ضفاف نهر ريهاين . 
تعتمد فكرة المشروع على انشاء مبنى بمدرجات خضراء 
وفراغات مفتوحة داخلية حيث يعمل التصميم على ربط البيئة الداخلية بالخارجية من مناظر طبيعية. 
ويتميز المشروع بواجهاته الزجاجية المطلة على النهر . 
يتكون المشروع من صالات عرض مفتوحة ومترابطة لعرض القطع الفنية بالإضافة 
إلى وجود تجويفات داخلية خاصة لقاعات السينما والمؤتمرات.

من مجلة البناء







































*


*
4 صور

ربما كان مشروع يطل من زاويه ما علي بحر... في الكورنر
فوجه اليه كل المبني بتدرجات...
مستغلها كبلكونات
وجلسات كبيرة
وبخطوط فلات ومنحنية و منكسرة....لينوع ويشكل الإطلالات...
وربط بينها بسلالم كثيرة...وكان الأدوار بسطات للسلم في تجرد للكتل....
وزجاج الادوار يغطس بداخل كاسرات الشمس البارزة

ثم مفاجأة المشروع بأطلاق الكتلة الزجاج المستطيلة المبالغة ببلاطه سطحها
و بكتلة مرتفعه بكامل المشروع
وطائرة في أتجاه البحر ....أو النهر....أو مصدر أطلاله















​









*التدرجات في الكتل...
علي منحني..
يخفف من تكرارها.....بتغير زاوية خطوات الماشي

وهنا ال louvers ...ستارة الخشب المودرن ....المتألقة
تقوم بدورين....solid و void
بجمال مادة خلف مادة...
وتكون فرغات بالأرضي....فرغات المداخل والممرات

وربما تتدرج بالزجاج ....فلها...فللكتل المصمت
بتدرج بصري...

أو كانها تقول لبعضها ...التي أمام زجاج الأرضي...أو كستارة بالأول...نحن من عائلة واحدة...
نحن نكوون ونحدد الفرغات....نحن ال louvers ...

وانكسر السقف...يخفف من التكرارية و الفلات....علي دلع المنحني و ممراته....
​​**


*

*
**
*




 5 صور


جمال التدرجات...والأستفادة منها في الإضاءات العلوية
ولتشكيل المبني وكأنها اجنحة فرشات....
بأحجام مختلفة

وتنوع بين الخطوط المستقيمة و المنحنية و المائلة...سواء رأسيا أو أفقيا

جميل بروزات الأسقف أعطت ظلال علي الواجهات

جميل ظهور مربعات الفتحات....من خلف أعمدة الأسقف










تدرج الأسقف و أختلافات بروزاتها...
وجميل أختلاف مادة الواجهة بينها
وبين كتلة المبني البيضاء المصمتة المتدرجة









لا...انه صمم ستارة أمام الواحهات ككسارت أشعة الشمس
بشكل يماثل ال space trace للأسقف

والخطوط الافقية بالواجهات كفتحات ساحرة
وكذلك الفرغات بين الكتل و الأسقف البارزة بتدرج

وأنهاء التصميم بالأعمدة الطولية الإسطوانية لتزيد المكان سحرا وروعة










موقع عام علي البحر....كأجنحة الفرشات...
تستعد لترفرف وتطير











هذا المبني بيفكرني نوعا ما ....
ويمكن أن يكون مستوحي من أوبرا سيدني...
في الموقع وتمييزه...وفي التدرجات وتنوع بروزاتها..
.حتي في تشابه وتضاد الكتل بألارضي مع الأسقف والفرغات او الغواطس بينهما





​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 نوفمبر 2016)

فن الأستقطاع...



4 صور


هنا من كرة....
هل من شكل بيضاوي ستكون أيضا مميزة



رائع التعبير المعماري ده....
جديد
أستقطاع جزء من فلات بوكس المبني....ككورة
وتأثر كمرة الدروة بها....و تجويف دائري بالحائط الخارجي...
وتجويف دائري بالواجهة الجانبية يتفاعل مع التجويف الأمامي....

وغموض الفراغ بين جزئي المبني....و كتلة أعلي من الاخري....
وربما قطر التجويف بأحداهما أكبر من الأخر....
والبلكونات البيضاء تخرج لتتفاعل مع الفراغ.....
ودوائر أخري إضاءات صغيرة....تلمع بالواجهات....



 



















صورتين


خلال كتله مبناه...
فرغ اجزاء منها بفراغ إليبس بيضاوي
من اعلي كباثيو ومن أسفل كمدخل....
بفكر جديد

















إليبس...وإستقطاعات رأسية و مائلة ...
لتكوين فرغات البلكونات به
تضاد إنحناءاته.....
تضاد الأبيض بالأرضي وقلب البلكونات.... مع الرصاصي









صورة


Your Project
وتصميم مميز لمتحف إسلامي.....
جميل تجميع و إستقطاعات الإليبس ....أو إليبسات ellipses
مجموعة مستقطعة من اتجاه....وأخري من أتجاه المقابل
ومجمعيين
لتخلق فرغات بالسقف من الزجاج و مصمت بيضاء أشعاعية...
رائع تضاد المصمت الأبيض.....مع أبيض و أخضر فاتح الكتابات العربية
تبادل تلاقي curves المنتصف بفراغات مركز المنتصف.....للإضاءة الطبيعية....
بإنحناءاتها المائلة ....
رائع الحائط الإسطواني المنحني بالمنتصف.....يرد و يفصل أمتداد الكتل.....











جميلة...الفرغات المثلثة في المبني
بأختلاف أطوالها بين أستطالة من الأرضي ...ومربعة

وتنوع المصمت والشبابيك بأختلاف عروضها...وتستمر لأعلي كدروة بفتحات للسماء...

عناصر رائعة أذا أضيفت لمشروع...[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]





​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2016)

خروج العناصر أو الكتل من بعضها



الإليبسات... حالة معمارية خاصة بها
خطوطها المنحنية...يضادها خطوط رأسية بالواجهات....
أنهي الدور الأرضي بإليبس يخرج من الكتلة الرئيسية
ليترك بروز وظلال بباقي الكتلة...

​



​











الأدوار الأولي مصمتة بعد زجاج الفتارين الأرضي....بجمال أختلاف عروضها....
بين louverl..صم كمرة عريضة بها أسماء المحلات...
ثم كمر عرضي فوق الشبابيك....وأستغل الكمرة الأخيرة...
لتشكل بوابة الفراغ بالوسط....


وأستمر في هذا الأستيل في البرج الأسطواني ...
بتدرج بروزات بعض كمر الادوار الأسطواني...
سواء في البرج الإسطواني....
أو في بروز كتلة كبيرة زجاج اخري....


او بمفاجأة الإدوار الاخيرة....من خروج الكمر الإسطواني..
أو أقتطاع جزء من البرج الزجاج


حتي المدخل علي اليمين...
خروج كتلة زجاج إسطوانية علي الاعمدة...
لتشكل جمال المدخل


جميل تجانس و أنسجام أجزاء المبني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2016)

9 صور




أنفتاح أو أنغلاق
العنصر لأعلي



وأيضا اللاندسكيب ينفتح بدائرته للخارج

يمكن ان يكون لدائرة أو لمربع أو لإليبس
أو لأي عنصر



تصميم رائع _
The Royal Museum of Yangzhou
_​​




جميل عندما يحول المصمم كتلة مبناه الي تحفه...بداخله المتحف....
أضاف الغموض لمبناه الذي يشبه الخاتم وبلونه الذهبي المشغول ليضيف غموض
و تألق وبريق الذهب...و دورانات منحنياته ورفع التشكيل عن الأرض...
وكانه قطعه أثريه أو مصباح علاء الدين...
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


بدء الخاتم الذهبي لكتلة المتحف...بمربع لتلف بشكل دائري لولبي
حتي النهاية العليا بشكل مستطيل أفقي....[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]











فخامة و ضخامة ساحة المدخل و تدرجها بأشكال أليبس و مستطيلين علي الجانبين...
ودائرة اللاندسكيل الكبيرة...تحتوي علي دوائر مختلفة الأقطار تحوي مجسمات ...
وتكرار عناصر الاتندسكيب الأوزرجانك...وبها تدرجات مختلفة لعناصر مائية قد تكون شلالات...
وتكررها لتأكيد فقط المبني و أبرازه













حسن أستخدام الألوان بالمنظور...مباني الجار بألوان أبيض أو رصاصي....
لتظهر المشروع











تنوع مباني الجار ....وتشكيلها حسب الموجود بالموقع...
وأظهارها باللون الابيض....
ليظهر جمال المبني الذهبي للمتحف ....













جمال الاندسكيب...وتفاعل مربع الأرض مع دائرة التصميم...
وبأشكال أورجنك متكرره...ليظهر التكرار تمييز المبني الذهبي بدوائره...













تمييز المربع و المستطيل البوكسات....بالواجهات....
مع تلقائية الشكل المنحني لولبي المضلع....






































أستغلال شكل قبة السماوية للمبني لأظهار عناصر المتحف بداخل الفراغ الدائري بالقلب...
وتشكيله الفراغ و إضاءته من الداخل...
وأظهر بكمرته بالقبة أيضا نفس تأثيرات مواد تشطيب الواجهة الذهبي المشغولة....
لتوافق الدخل مع الخارج....و أصبحت سمه للمباني العالمية







تمت



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2016)

التشجير شريك العمارة


سواء بالمشروع وأخراجه...او بالموقع

أستخدم النباتات الزرع و التشجير يؤثر علي جمال و تألق المبني...
هنا أستخدم ثلاث layers...الأشجار العالية في الخلف حول البرج الدائري الدبل هايت....
ثم الشجرات الصغيرة....ثم الأسيجة...
وعلي الجنب زرع نباتات بزهور جهنمية حمراء....والمبني يتألق من خلفهم ببياض لونه الصافي..وبرجة الدائري...
وفتحاته بأرشات...والأرضية أستخدم كينار رخام ببلاطات مربعة بيضاء و بلاطات رصاصي










*أحيانا كثيرة....اللاندسكيب هو من يعطي المبني جمالا*










6 صور

فيلا...
وأدخال الشجرة عنصر في التصميم...

التصميمات الجديدة
وخصوصا السكنية بتميل لبساطة خطوط التصميم
مستطيلية حمام السباحة...والسور الأبيض....والممر بفتحة مربعة لمرور الشجرة....واللون الرصاص الغامق











وكان خشب الأرضية يقول للشجرة...نحن من نفس العائلة...











الأبيض....والباقي رصاصي غامق حتي فريمات الأبواب و الشبابيك...
وتكوين فرغات مظللة حول مستطيل النجيلة الخضراء











بساطة التصميم و ترك الطبيعة بجمالها تنسج جمال التصميم
والباقي فقط بلكونة...وأعمدة مقسمة رأسيا لأربعة ألواح خشب...والأبواب الكبيرة المنزلقة....
وسقف المدخل مقسم الي مستطيلات بها حصي رصاصي ولكن فاتح...










السور و دروة البلكونة...بسيط بقوائم حديد طولي ....









وكرر في السطح نفس العناصر...مع النجيلة












[FONT=&quot]كيف يكون مشروع عربي و بلا نخيل...



​[/FONT]​​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2016)

من فنون الاظهار




الطرق دي لأي من البحوث و دراسات المشروع
و بأخراج المشروع



من فنون الاظهار الظلال 
سواء ظلالها علي عنصر اخر
أو تدرج الظلال و ادخال الأسود او الرصاصي علي أطرافها
الظلال معروفة...وجمال تأثيرها...



​




*
الأخراج وفنونه...

في حد كان عارض لينك لمجلات معمارية عالمية...وكان عندي فضول وأنا بتصفحها لرؤية أسلوبهم في الاخراج...
فطريقة الحروف متدرجة التخانات...جميلة...سواء بخلفية بيضاء أو فوق صورة....​​
ممكن تفيد حتي الواحد بيعمل بحث....تقرير...مقال...مجلة....أخراج مشروع
تصميم برشور فلاير....كارت...موقع ألكتروني





*








*

**الصورة كاملة الصفحة....أو جزء من صفحة من ألوان تصميم الcover 
أو اللون الأسود....
مؤثرة ...ولتهدءه القارئ...وتنوع العرض...*
*
*
*













تدرج أحجام الصورة بين الكبير و الصغير...للمفاجأة و التغيير...
وحسب الأهمية و التركيز...
حتي أستخدم الأبيض و الأسود مع الألوان...للأبهار بالتضاد...















تهيئة القاري للموضوع...بصفحة مقدمة المقال...
قد تكون بالكامل صورة...
أو نصف صورة و نصف خلفية عليها عنوان المقال و مختصر عنه...













أستخدام تأثير الأبيض و أسود للكتابة....مع تأثير فقاعي ...
ممكن عمله بالفوتوشوب....بالألوان...
وجمال تضاد اللون مع الكتابة الأسود....
والكتابة فوقه أبيض...











تنوع أخر لأحجام الصورة....حسب تأثيرها و أهميتها...والقليل المختصر من الكلام














أستخدام textures ....مؤثرات مواد بخشونة ونعومة...
وشكل ولون...وبريق...لتتألف مع مواد الواقع وتأثيراتها














مسافات متساوية بين الصور...أفقي و رأسي











شرائح الصور الطولية و العرضية..... 
وبدء كتابة المقال بحرف مكبر لأول كلمة...و تكبيره لعدة أسطر...








*​

*


جمال ...التباين في حجم الكتابات
مابين Architecture
و zoo
ثم أختيار أول حرف ليكون بيج فيهما....
مثل لون الظرافات
واختيار انوع مميزه من الكتابات....حتي أحس انها رفيعه رشيقة أيضا مثل الظرافات

الكتابات...وفن الإظهار**
*











[FONT=&quot]خيالية الأخراج...




[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2016)

*

*

*كتاب تطبيقات على عمارة البيئة 

(التصميم الشمسي للفناء الداخلي )

لتحميل الكتاب من الرابط








*http://www.mediafire.com/file/8k5y9g6wzi5e81f/%D8%AA%D8%B7%D8%A8%D9%8A%D9%82%D8%A7%D8%AA+%D8%B9%D9%84%D9%89+%D8%B9%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%A9+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A8%D9%8A%D8%A6%D8%A9.pdf

*أو
*
http://adf.ly/1dmU9w
*
*

*المحتويـــات :
الفصل الأول: الدراسات السابقة
• أثر الشمس في تحقيق حركة الهواء بالفناء الداخلي
• أساليب تحسين الأداء الحراري للفناء الداخلي
• العوامل المؤثرة على تظليل الفناء الداخلي
• أفكار لتبريد الفناء الداخلي
الفصل الثاني: دراسة مقارنة على ثلاثة أفنية داخلية
• دراسة مقارنة لنسب الأبعاد الهندسية للأفنية الثلاثة
• دراسة مقارنة للظلال وكميات الإشعاع الشمسي المستقبلة بواسطة أسطح وفتحات الأفنية الثلاثة
• أسس تصميم واجهات وفتحات الأفنية الثلاثة
• النتائج والتوصيات
الفصل الثالث: أسس تصميم الفناء الداخلي والفراغات المكشوفة في توشكي
• إستنباط الأبعاد الهندسية للفناء الداخلي بتوشكي
• التنبؤ بأماكن الفتحات بواجهات الفناء الداخلي بتوشكي
• النتائج والتوصيات.
دعواتكم، 

للتحفيز، الكتاب قرأته في 3 ايام


*

​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2016)

علاقة تبادل
فتحات الزجاج ومصمت
البانوهات














أنتشرت في الفترة الاخيرة....أستخدام وحدات مثلثة...ودائرية..ومربعة...
وبتشكيلات متعددة
وهي تترجح بين المصمت و المفرغ...أو تتدرج بينهم بغاطس يزداد
كديكور داخلي...او بالمبني بالخارج

ولكن المصمم حب أن يتمييز بوحدة ميدول مبناه المربعة....
ما بين مصمته..ومفرغة لتشكل ياقي المبني كوحدات دروة و وتدرج لتقل من خمس وحدات لوحدتين...وتنزل كعمودين للمدخل

تعطي أفكار رائعة لتكرر في مشروعات اخري...وحتي بسكيل المشاريع الكبيرة....لعدة مباني تربط بينها كبرجولات...وبوابات...بجمال مربعاتها المفرغة او المصمته...

أو قد تتكرر بشكل مثلثات...أو مربع و دائره....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2016)

لعب و أنحناءات الكمر




الأنحناءات لدروة أو مراية الدور أو الكمرات...شكلت المبني
...وأختلاف نوع زجاج الواجهة و تقسيماته الطولية...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2016)

التدرجات تعطي خصوصية



من مميزات تدرجات بلان المبني...
أنها تعطي فرصة للخصوصية بين البلكونات...والمداخل
وحتي خصوصية الكتلة
وأيضا كتشكيل للكتل











التدرجات في خطوط البلان....تأكيد لأرش و الكتلة لأمامية...
وضخامة لأرش....بأعلي
ومثله بالأرضي..
مييز المبني




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2016)

تنوع و أختلاف الإليبسات في الأدوار

في التوجية والمساحة 





وضعه بوكس بلات فورم تحت الأبراج
لأظهار جمال تضاد أبراجه الشبه إسطوانية ....وبوكس الأدوار الأولي...

بداخل البوكس...عمل تدرجات بروزات بين الزجاج و كمر الواجهة...مع وجود أنكسارات أو امواج...وأشكال مخروطية زجاج لتتفاعل مع الأبراج...

ربط بين الأبراج ببعض منحنيات الأدوار و لتشكل أيضا جمال فرغات البوابات...

لم يرد للأبراج أن تكون إسطوانية فقط...فصممها إيبلسات مع تغيير في مساحتها و أتجاهها في بعض الادوار.....لمزيد من إظهار الكتل....

وحب يغازل...فوضع مع هذه الحداثة بعض الزجزاج الحجر لتضاد حداثة الأشكال و الزجاج....وربما كان غزل أكبر مع زجزاج علم قطر...ووضع العلم فوقه للأعلان عن الغزل...
فلا نلومه ...أنه معماري





​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2016)

مط عرض العنصر



والمثال هنا علي الإليبس ...
ويمكن تجربته بعناصر أخري وبطرق أخري
مثل المستطيل او المربع أو.....



مميز اللعب مثلا هنا بالإليبس ومط عرضه من جهة للخارج
فيزداد العرض عن باقيته بإنسيابية



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2016)

معظم البوستات هنا posts
هي أمثلة فقط 
ويمكن تجربتها علي باقي العناصر
فما يصلح للإليبس قد يصلح مع الدائرة او المربع او المستطيل
أو المعين او المثلث او .....والعكس

​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2016)

جراءة الألوان




مش عارف لي معندناش جراءة نعمل كده...مع انه مش وحش
خصوصا لتجاري يتعامل مع الألوان دي....






​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2016)

أرضيات



جميل ...تحويل أرضية المول 
للوحة فنية
بأشكال و درجات ألوان الأرضية...الأزرق و اللبني و الأبيض
من القنال تكس

وخصوصا لما يكون التصميم الخارجي للمبني غير عادي و به فكرة ما













جميلة تموجات خطوط البيج وسط لأرضية البيضاء....
قادمة من منطقتي الجنب البيج....

والنخل يشق لأعلي بشماخة بداخل الباثيوهات المضاءة...وقد تكون إضاءة طبيعية....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2016)

قلمك ... إسكتشك ... نسكافيهك ... ✏




��












​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 نوفمبر 2016)

الحديد المشغول
بالخارج و الداخل 




التشكيلات الحديد..أمام مسطحات الزجاج
وهنا بأشكالها الورقية من الطبيعة....
معماري اخر أستخدم الزخارف الإسلامية للحديد في الكثير من مباني سفارات السعودية....
عندما تستخدم الستائر الفورفورجية الحديد....
لخدمة الفكر المعماري....ولتحقق خصوصية
وتأثير ما بالمبني







​


​




​*
*









*
جميلة تشكيل البانوهات المعدنية
وجمال مادة خلف مادة...
بأشكالها الأورجانك**



*​








أصبح التصميم المستدام (العمارة الخضراء) مؤخرا من الاتجاهات المعمارية، 
وأصبحت له معان جمالية إضافة لفوائده العملية.
مدينة #مصدر في أبو ظبي من المشاريع الرائدة في هذا الاتجاه، للمعماري #نورمان_فوستر .
#العمارة_المعاصرة












هذا التصميم...
وكأن المصمم يقول لنا
نعم
الحديد المشغول يمكن تشكيله ليفعل سحر خاص به...
بما يتناسب مع أستايل التصميم ...

فهناك الألاف من الرسومات و التصميمات...التي تعبر عن أحساس المعماري...سواء فن إسلامي او مودرن ....
والجميل هنا جمال مادة أمام مادة...
والحديد المشغول أمام الحائط الأبيض...
يعطي جمال خاص بالفراغ بينهما
ويمكن أيضا إضافة إضاءة لترمي ظلال...
تزيد التصميم تألق و جمال





​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 نوفمبر 2016)

سلسلة


تأثير الحائط الرأسي الضخم



كتلة flat...بنهاية منحنية في ال plan...
وأظهرها بخروج أجزاء من الامام في عدة ادوار....لتضاد الانحناء...أما أن تكون خروج مربع لدورين...
أو مدبب بزاوبة لخمس ادوار
أو خروج علي جانبي الكتلة لدور....في الادوار الاولي


ومميز المبني بحائط بطول المبني ويعلو عليه....زاد المبني تألق وتضاد مع الاجزاء المنحنية
























تدرج الألوان الأحمر و البني والمواد الزجاج و السفل حجر
العناصر الطولية ...باللون الأحمر...مفأجاة بالوجهة
خروج الكمرة الأفقية الأرش بالعمود عن المبني المتدرج بعناصر طولية
زادها جمالا

حب يدلع..... عمل عمود المدخل الخلفي القصير بنفس اللون الأحمر بالمدخل الأمامي الضخم












​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 نوفمبر 2016)

البوكسات....boxes
ببروز
قوة و أحتواء



البوكسات...مستمرة في تألقها
وهنا مربع...ومستطيل...في تنوع و أستعراض
في بيت متعدد المناسيب
وكل بوكس يحوي شبابيك و بلكونات دورين...وميز البوكسات بإضاءات إسبوتس...
والبوكس المستطيل...فوق باب المدخل...وكأنه بروز يشكل فراغ المدخل


زجاج البلكونات مصنفر ... جديد ...
أحسن أستخدام الخشب الغامق البني...مع اللون البني الأستاكو stacoo


وميز الجزء بين البوكسين...بدبل هايت زجاج...يخفف و يظهر تمييز البوكسات










تألق البوكسات...
الدور الثاني يخرج كبوكس مستطيل.....كانتليفر ليكون فرغ المدخل والجلسة الامامية.....


ويخرج من بوكس خلفي ولكن طولي...
البوكس العرضي يتفاعل و يخرج من الخلفي الطولي....أنها عائلة...تسكن...وبوكسات تتفاعل وتسكن معهم...


والأشجار العالية تغطي بسكون الليل...وأقطعت منها أخشاب كواجهة أسفل الشبابيك ببوكس...أو حواف داخلية بالأخر...أو حول باب المدخل....
أو تجليد ميدة بلكونة المدخل....












عمارة تكعيبية....
بوكسات مختلفة العروض و الأرتفاعات و الاماكن
تحوي بداخلها الزجاج
وكتل الحجر و الخشب تشكل معها الفرغات..

والممر الممشي منحتي من حولها....













البوكسات boxes....البيضاء المودرن
الأفقي والرأسي....بتضاد
وكل منهما يحوي غاطس الخشب و الزجاج
الرأسي ...الخشب و الزجاج بأستطالتهما
​



​








البوكس الابيض وكانه مسرح يحوي عرض لأبداع المعماري
حتفرجنا علي أيه النهارده....
علي بوكس أخر خشبي...
واعمدة أسطوانية بأرتفاعات مختلفة...
وحدة تحمل البوكس الخشبي...والعمود الثاني ينزل حر ليظهر بداخل بوكس اخر زجاج
وخيال أختراق الزجاج للخرسانة 

وتكوين فرغ متألق للمدخل الجانبي













الإطار البوكس box الأبيض
يحوي بداخله فريمات الزجاج غاطسة
وفراغ رائع للسماء...
المودرن ببساطة تعبيرة...مباشر...وكتل صريحة
وخشب الأرضية حول حمام السباحة
يتفاعل مع خشب فريمات الزحاج
والأشجار كمصدر ......وحتي الأثاث الخارجي....أبيض أيضا​​

























*بوكسات الأبيض....تحوي بداخلها فريمات و زجاج أسود
بتضاد في اللون
وفي الكتل....ما بين الأفقية الصريحة...والرأسية
بتأكيد الغاطس...أو حوائطها الرأسية بالبوكسات*
*واللعب بقرغات البلكونات...بين الغاطس منها...أو البارز الأبيض من زجاجها الفيمية الأسود​*​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 نوفمبر 2016)

شعور جديد في تصميم هذا المبني
ماذا يريد المعماري أن يوصله....خصوصا ان مشاريعه مميزة...وأنا بحب أذا كان أمام المعماري فرصة لجعل مبناه ....مبني بحجم تحفة ...فما المانع في ذلك..مبني سيراه الناس و يسكنه المستخدم...فلما لا أوفر فيه جماليات ....تحقق صياغة المبني بأسلوب جديد...بعيد عن التكرار و الرتابة....فالعين تتمتع برؤيته...و العقل يتساءل عن مصادر جماله...ويعمل تجديد للشعور

أو كما قال فرنك جاري عن مشاريع زها حديد....جاءت لتوقظنا وتقول لنا أن هناك فكر معماري أخر وأتجاهات جديدة...

أنها لسيت فلسفة فقط....ولكننا كبشر نحتاج الي الأنشغال.... بأبداع او عمل او علم أو أي شئ يعطي قيمة....ويقلل و يبعدنا عن الانشغال بما هو سلبي أو غير جيد

ولما لا...وخلق الله الكون من حولنا....مللئ بالألوان والأشكال بتنوع كبيير..فلا هو بلون واحد...ولا بملمس واحد....ولا بمادة واحدة...وشكل واحده....أنما تنوع يساعد النفس علي التسريه والأنشغال بتأملها ....أو تتلامس حواسنا وتتدرب وربما قد تستمتع معها.... فلما نتقوقع في المحدود...وعدم الابحار في أتجاهات قد نتمتع بالتفكير فيها و الأستمتاع بها ....أو التشبه بها...أو الانطلاق بالطاقة في العمل بها....فيصبح الانشغال علم و فن وأستفادة
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 نوفمبر 2016)

القوس
مبني يحتوي البحر




تعبير جديد...بهذة الاقواس الأفقية والرأسية....وكأنها تحتوي منظر البجر....
مع الأبيض و الزجاج...
ولكن كيف يتعامل مع الشمس...أو مع الستائر ليلا....أم نوع الزجاج يعالج هذا !!


​
























​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 نوفمبر 2016)

مفاجأة الفراغ 
بالأبراج





تموجات متنوعة لمبناه
ببلاطات أدواره البيضاء...
وأستطالات عناصر الشبابيك بتكرارها

بجوار مفاجات أختفاء بلاطة الدور الاخير للداخل..لتظهر مسطحات زجاج الدبل هايت....

او مقاجأت فرغات بالمبني بغاطس للداخل لعدة ادوار....
او فرغات كبوابة مفتوحة 

فوق بلاتفورم وممشي تجاري..فوق محلات الدورين بالأرضي












الموجة... بأنحناء خطوطها
بمفاجأة فراغ القلب

يقابلها شبابيك مائلة بأتجاهات مختلفة لأطلاله مميزة
ولتصميم ساحر ...












تكرارية الأدوار ببلكوناتها
وعناصر زجاج طولية 
وفي الاعلي أرتدادات الزجاج وبروز سقفه الخرسانيا بتألق


ولكن مفاجاة فراغ الجزء الدبل هايت بأعمدته
جعلت مبناه أكثر تألق











البرج...
مقسم لإليبسات مصمته ككتلتين....
وبروز مميز لبعض بلكونات الأدوار بنفس الشكل

وشبابيك متنوعة...بين مستطيل عرضي....وطولي ...ودبل هايت...ومربعة
والمميز فرغات مثلثة بالكتل.....دبل هايت...وخروج بلكونة صغيرة بالداخل...وكررها

وبين البرجين...يوجد كتلة زجاج و حديد...ربما للسلم او المصاعد

للأسف لايوجد صور أخري...

لقطة رائع وغير معتادة للبرج...لتظهر جمال عناصره ...عن قرب وبعد...في لقطة واحدة












مفاجاة تربل هايت بقلب المبني
بأعمدته الإسطوانية الضخمة
...وحمام السباحة البرج


[FONT=&quot]خياليية و جمال...[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]











 مما جاءت الخيالية
مفاجأة الدبل هايت الزجاج هنا
هل من تكرار الادوار بالمبني....فأنفراج المفاجاة
هل هي تكرار البلكونات الادوار....كالأيام
ثم مفاجاة الزجاج...أو حدث جديد بحياة الأنسان المتكررة
العمارة مختلطة بمشاعر المصمم
أو مشاعر الأنسان





​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 نوفمبر 2016)

جمال و أفكار
للتصميم الداخلي للمشروع




صمم أمواج تشكل خلفية الكونتر من الخشب 
وأنطلق بامواج بالسقف المعلق وإضاءته الخفية


جميل أستخدام الخلفيات الحوائط...بتأثيرات طبيعية حجر....واللوحة التركواز المتألقة


والأعمدة الأسطوانية...تخترق السقف المعلق بإضاءه خفية و من أسفل غاطسة وسط الحصي ..في تعبير جديد وكانها تخرج من الأرض....


ولم يبقي إلا الأضاءات الأسطوانية بأرتفاعتها


حاول أستخدام عناصر طبيعية...الخشب...الحصي...الحوائط الحجر











السقف المعلق بلونة البنفسجي بتشكيل الأورجانك المبهج وكأنه شريط طائر حول العمود الإسطواني ويستمر حول النجفة وإضاءات مخفية علي الجانبين
...وكرر اللون للجدار الجانبي و الستاءر بدوائر بيضاء

والأحمر للستارة...وبتشكيل أيضا أورجانك مع الأسود بسجادة الأرضية...

وربط بين البنفسجي و الاحمر...بتونات خفيفة برسومات ألوانها ودرجاتها علي العمود و الحائط بتعبير مميز جديد...











أستخدام فرق مستويات السقف في الإضاءات الطبيعية
بسقف مائل....كمر وزجاج

وعمودين بكمرة منحنية بعمق....تشكل الفراغ 
بفرغات مميزة بينها...
والبلكونات تطل من مستويات الادوار علي الفراغ....

وحائط الخلفية الحجر يضفي طبيعيية مع الأرضية الحجر
وخشب الأثاث..

وأستخدام عناصر متنوعة.....




 







جميل تضاد الأبيض بملمسه الناعم....والحجر الطبيعي بملمسه الخشن بدرجاته البيجات....
الحجر عمود و كمرة منحنية
وأضاءة السقف المائل...

لقطة واحدة....ولكن بها أبداع المعماري ودراسته للمواد و تأثيراتها...والشمس وتأثيرها...والظلال...












كم هو غريب...أن نورمان فوستر
يدرس عناصر العمارة الإسلامية...ويفهمها
ثم يبسطها...ويستخدمها في عماراتنا العربية

ولما لا نقوم نحن بذلك....فهذا ليس بمستحيل
مجرد الواحد يقرر تبسيط عناصر فن عمارة الإسلامية

ويعيد صياغتها
حتي لو كانت مقرنصات....ملاقف.....ساحات...تفاصيل....شبابيك...فتحات....مشربيات
ثم يترك الباقي لجمال طبيعيية الخشب
لتعبر عن نفسها

وهنا عمل تباين بين فتحات المشربيات بين فتحات كبيرة و صغيرة...للتنوع
وكذلك التصاد بين مصمت الخشب و المشربية الفتحات....
ووظيفية لطبيعة بلد التصميم بالخليج
للتخفيف من أشعة الشمس
وربما يكون لها تأثير حركة الهواء و التهوية

وفتحات السقف ترمي ظلالها وتمرر أشعة الشمس

حتي فوستر لم يترك فن تفاصيل النحمة الأسلامية والزجاج الملون....
من فنون العمارة الأسلامية..ليعيد صياغتها بمفهوم عصري جديد...
مكبرة فوق المدخل...

ليصميم فراغ تحب الجلوس تحته في تلك المدينة....




​

​




 4 صور

أجمل التصميم...عندما

يتحرر المصمم من المنتج المصنع...ليضع بصمة تصميمه علي المكان
منطلق بأحاسيسه عن المكان...والأشخاص ...وأستعماله..حتي رائحه و شكل المنتج...
تاركا المكرر ...والمألوف ....والمعتاد....

وهنا من حبات البن...أستوحي إضاءة المقهي...بتجمعات تشكيل خشبي و إضاءات بداخلها وزجاج مصنفر



وأندمج المصمم من أبتكار إضاءته

ويستمر بالخشب وعروقها بالسقف











تنوع الاتجاهات للإضاءات....

والسقف بني فاتح...
والحوائط أيضا يشكل جزاء منها بخطوط أورجانك خشب أفتح...
للتحكم في درجات ألوان التصميم












أختار الحروف تنزل من كمرة المقهي....
بلون texture خشبي فاتح و علامة فنجان القهوة بدل من o

وبعض الُاثاث من نفس لون مادة الخشب الفاتح
ليفتح ألوان التصميم بالداخل











المقاعد و الأرضية البيح....

والطاولات و أرجل الكراسي كخشب إضاءات السقف البني الداكن عالي الجودة...











عمارة البوكسات...حتي الديكور الداخلي
بأنحنات جداره...وفتحة عريضة بوابة
وتألق كمر الخشب بنفس التشكيل
ويخرج بدائرية محمولة علي أعمدة سوداء...وزجاج فاميه أسود
بلاطة بيضاء ...
ولتحمل أسم المكان...

ثم ينقل الأرضية الرخام لجلسة خشب باركيه....يتفاعل مع خشب البوكس

الذي حقق التشكيل و الأحتواء

والرائع البلاطات المستطيلة المتقاطعة ....تظهر من بينها غموظ الجمالون الحديد الأسود و التمديدات....
ويأكد الغموض بمفاجأة سقوط كشافات الإضاءات الضخمة...

وأبيض السقف الفلات....يتفاعل مع أبيض أنحناءات التجاري
وخشب الفريم يتفاعل مع عناصر خشب أخري داخليه
وأخضر فاتح الأثاث مع لون الحائط
لترابط العلاقات...بألون تزيد البهجة













تأثير جديد كفراغ من فراغ

جميل كجزء من مبني....سواء سكني
أو بمعرض... او جزء من رسبشن مبني

يخصها....بأرفف مستطيلات بتكرارها الرأسي و الأفقي 
ومسافاتها المتساوية...
والحائط المقابل بعراميسه الرفيعه...ولوحاته الثلاثة الفنية بدرجات أغمق و أفتح....منه

والأرضية الباركية...وعروق الخشب فاتح اللون
وحاول ان يستمر بالمواد الطبيعية التي بدءها...ليستمر بالاثاث كجلد ...وخوص من نباتات
​






















الجمال المعماري...لا ينتهي
عندما يترك المصمم عنان خياله ليضع بصمته ولو بفراغ الديكور الداخلي...
الحوائط الرخام او الحجر بدرجاتها البيج...لتعاشق مع شريكها الطبيعي الخشب...وكانه louvers شرائح رأسية....
وزادها جمال اللعب بالإضاءات الخفية...مرة من الخشب الأعلي لأسفل علي الحجر...والعكس بالحائط المقابل...من أسفل الحجر لأعلي الخشب..او من فتحات السقف...

أو إضاءات طبيعية من الزجاج...من بين عروق الخشب...لتتفاعل مع باقي الخشب....

وترك الأرضية رخام بلونه العاكس...

في عمل أخر....بل مدرسة في الديكور












جمال مادة خلف مادة
وتشكيلات الخشب البني أمام المصمت الأبيض
أي تشكيلات تكون رائعة....

ثم جاوره بمصمت الخشب بدرجات الغامقة
ودرجات أخف بالأرضيةو السرير

والأصفر الاورنج للفرش....




 






خلال رؤية السقف.... تموجات بدرجات السماوي...
والكنب متنوع بنفس الدرجات...
ولوحة الخلفية تربط عناصر التصميم...













صورتين


أطلق شرائط سقفه المضيئة الملونة المتطايرة
بألوانها
ليعطي بهجة خافتة و شعور ما بالمكان
وفضل الألوان والإضاءات الهادئة

ربما كان سقفه مجرد فلات....

الكنبة الطويلة الخشب و الجلد و القماش الببنيات الداكنة
والمخدان اللامعة للسهرة
مثل فساتين السهرة

وفضل مراية الحائط المقسمة...لتزيد من عرض المكان



























الزجاج البرتيشن بين الأستخدامات
بأشكال أشجار بيضاء
تتفاعل وكانها من خشب الباركية
وألوان الأبيض البيج للحوائط
ممكن ان تتكرر في أحدي الحوائط بألوان أخري بني












رغم أني لا أميل للطوب الزجاجي
ولكن المصمم هنا أجاده كعنصر مؤثر بتصميم دبل هايت الفراغ
بتأثيره ...من نفاذ الإضاءات الطبيعية
مع خصوصية المكان

أفتكر ممكن أيضا يستخدم في الحمامات للإنارة مع الخصوصية




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 نوفمبر 2016)

ألوان...
ألوان الرسومات و عكسها...
في غرفة السكن...الحائط به رسومات بلون وخلفيتها بلون أخر.....وحائط أخر عسكها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 نوفمبر 2016)

عراميس المصمت 
بمحاذة فريمات الزجاج




عراميس المصمت بمحاذة قريمات الزجاج
وجمال الدوران يظهر من عدة زوايا من بين الفلات











أجاد المصمم تقسيم فريمات زجاج مبناه التجاري...
ما بين مسطحات طولية من أسفل بأرتفاع الباب...حتي أنه أستخدمها كعراميس رخام المبني...ثم تقسيمات مستطيلات و مربعات ..

وتستمر فريمات الزجاج حتي الرأسية في تقسيم عراميس طولية الكمرات...

ففريمات الزجاج عنصر جمال المبني....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 نوفمبر 2016)

2 صورة 



مشروعين مختلفين جمع بينهم....
العناصر الطولية المصمته...والطولية الزجاج....وجمال التضاد
وجمال أستخدام القريمات الخرسانة البيضاء ....لتشكيل الواجهات الزجاج....

وجمال تكرار لعناصر...ليفاجأ بعناصر أخري
والبرجولات العالية و بروزها لها نصيب في التصميم


حل جيد لمبني تعليمي...بأستخدام الكتل المستطيلة
لتهوية جيدة للفصول و الكوردرات بينها
بمسطحات خضراء كبيرة بين الكتل
تشكيل الكتل....في أتجاهين....بتنوع و عمل فرغات بينها
تنوع المصمت الطوب أو الحجر....بجمال البرج...وكمر دائري علي الكورنر بمستويات...

تشكيل التصميم ببرجولات مظلات ومنها البارز....ومنها المنحني
ومنها الأرضي بالاندسكيب

عناصر تعطي مبني مميز











المبني الواجهة....موضة معمارية
تنوع المصمت الاورنج الطوبي و الزجاج
تشكيلات الفريم الخرساني الأبيض بالزجاج
البرجولة البارزة بفتحات كموجة مثل المبني....ومحملة علي أعمدة أسطوانية صغيرة بفرعات عن الكتل ...دائما مميزة و متناغة مع المبني بمعدنها

الأبراج تخترق بتنوع أشكالها...الزجاجي...والمصمت....والجدار

عناصر تعطي تمييز لأي مشروع




​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2016)

مباني المحاكم والهيئات القضائية
والوزارات



مبني محاكم...
USA

كما نعلم....أن تصاميم المحاكم...تعتمد علي مدخل بها سلالم بطول المبني لتعطي للجميع حرية اللجوء للعدل.....
وأعمدة ضخمة بها اتزان...مشابه لأتزان الحكم...وان الجميع سواسية كاعمدة بالخارج أو كأشخاص بالداخل أمام القانون
[FONT=&quot]
أستخدم الاعمدة الرومانية ..قد تكون طراز قوطي...جميلة ومميزة الأكتاف علي الجانبين بأعمدتهم...والكورنيشة الضخمة فوق الاعمدة

والشابيك المربعة المتكررة...
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]



[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2016)

ماكيتات



مركز الفنون الأدائية فرانك جيري في جراوند زيرو رفض بعد أكثر من عقد...
جميلة عمارة التكعيبية...وأختلاف توجيه كتل مبناه....وتنوعها بين الشفاف الزجاج و الخشبي الموضة....
كماكيت ....أحب أعرف أيه هي مادة الزجاجي الشفاف المستخدمة

أستخدم 3 أو 4 درجات ألوان من أخضر الأشجار...وأضاءة من اعلي بجنب...ترمي ظلال جميلة للمبني وللأشجار



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2016)

علاقة المربعات بالمستطيلات
و
كاسرات أشعة الشمس 
و 
مثلثات الأعمدة بدلا من الحوائط




مبني بوكس زجاج...
وبرز بقطاعات حوائط عمودية عي الواجهة...بعمق كبير
بتشكيلات مربعات و مستطيلات أفقية و رأسية ودبل هايت
وبعض حوافة مائلة علي الواجهة
ليشكل بها واجهة مبناه..وحل جيد ككاسرات شمس












البوكسات...
متنوعه بين مربعات و مستطيلات طولية و عرضية...
ببروزاتها ككسرات لأشعة الشمس 
وتشكيل للمبني
وتعلو لتظهر الزجاج والسماء من خلفها...
[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2016)

الإستطالة 
و 
تكرار وحداتها



3 صور


الأستطالة...
خرج بكتلة المنتصف ....وعناصر الشبابيك الزجاج الطولية
وحجر بجوانب الكتلة...وكرانيش و بلكونة صغيرة ..وتنوع الفتحات ما بين فلات..ونصف دائري و أرش نهاية المبني وتردج كورنيشته...ثم خالف باقي الكتل بلون بيج...

مكون برج للمبني.. ثم[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]










ثم كرره كوحدات مميزة لمبني عمارته السكنية....بكلاسيكية
والباقي علي الجانبين أكثر مودرن...

لتضاديهما وبروز البرج ككتلة و كلون و قديم وكحجر....
[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT][FONT=&quot]





ثم كرره كوحدات مميزة لمبني عمارته السكنية....بكلاسيكية
والباقي علي الجانبين أكثر مودرن...

لتضاديهما وبروز البرج ككتلة و كلون و قديم وكحجر....

ونوع بأستخدام مسطحات الزجاج الشبابيك الكبيرة في الكورنرات وفي بعض قلب العمارة
[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]

[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2016)

سلسلة


الكباري

التي تربط بين المباني و الكتل
وتأثيرها



جميل أختراق الكوبري ببلطة خرسانية و دروة زجاج
لكتلة المبني الزجاج
قادمة من مبني متموج بارتدادات و بروزات منحنية

ويلاقي المبني الاخر بعدة ممرات طائرة مميزة...
للماشي فوق الممرات....أو الفرغات تحتها ...ما بين المبنيين












أطلق برج اخر بجواره...
ب void أكثر....وربما مثله ولكنها زاوية المنظور.....مع أختلاف بينهما في الأطوال
وترك الكباري تربط بينهما
وتشكل فتحات كبوبات للسماء
بتألق أشكالها
مكونة باثيو الداخل.....

وجواتب البرجين...متدرجة أو زجزاج...جيوب..لرؤية اكثر للغرف... للواجهات الرئيسية للبرجين...
ولكن زجاج البرج وخطوط البلاطات و فلات و انحناءتها
شغلتنا ككتل...عن تلك الوظيفة
وفي النهاية أطلق برج فلات...أو بطارية مصاعد وسلالم غالبا
لتترك للناظر لماذا وجودها....
ولتخرجه عن التمسك بعلاقة البرجين...بعلاقة اخري

علاقات...تعبير عن حاله المصمم....وعن تعابير لحظات التصميم و ما يرد أخراجه المصمم...
فعندما يحس المصمم هذا الشعور...ينتقل لمبناه...ومبناه ينقله للمشاهد سواء دارس أم لا....
سواء فاهم عمارة ام لا...
لان المبني يحمل طاقة المصمم...طاقة أبداع المصمم...وطاقة أيجابيته وحتي سلبيته....

ففوستر له طاقة....وزها حديد لها طاقتها المختلفة...وغيرهم...وأنا....وأنت

وحتي بناه الاهرامات كانت لهم طاقات أخري...ومشاعر ما....وتأثير أخر ما....ينال المشاهد ولو حتي لمسافات....وأميال​​










 جميل الكباري...والبلاطات التي تخرج من الكتل بتشكيل منها...
كبوابات مفتوحة للسماء...وتغطية للساحة الداخلية
وتظليل لها ولو جزئي
تربط المشروع.....وتشكيل ....ووظيفة
وجمال
زها حديد



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2016)

ماتنساش تنقي لون الجاكت لون مشروعك 
أو لون القميص
فعلتها زها حديد
وفعلها كريم رشيد
والدور عليك 









​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2016)

تموجات سقف

3 صور 


حلول جيدة لمبناه
بتموجات سقفه البارز... ويقل الي اليسار
بيفكرني بسقف متحف زها حديد بلندن

وهنا الداخل زجاج بفريماته...وخروج كتلة خشب بفتحاتها من القلب
وفتحات الوجهة الجانبية كبواكي وشبابيك تتفاعل مع الحل
والسقف يستمر بمادته للحوائط الجانبية



جميلة تقسيمات فريمات الزجاج...
وكانها تحير الناظر بين انها فريمات أو louvers...

والأشجار في اماكنها المتفاعل مع المبني....هل نقلت للموقع أم هو صمم المبني عليها










أستمر بكتلة الخشب بالواجهة الامامية لتستمر بالجانبية
خلف البواكي










متحف زها حديد بلندن












6 صور


الخطوط الأورجانك كخطوط لل skyline
مكونه تموج وفرغات بينها ..فتشكل تدرجات البلكونات...
بجانب فتحات للسماء خلال الكتل وبعضها بوابة من الارضي ....وكتلة عمودية 

وأيضا كتل إليبسات متعددة...أقل أرتفاع....لتهدئ أورجانك التصميم بالإليبسات المألوفة
المعتادة


الماكيت











تدرجات البلكونات ....في مستويات بزرع و نخيل وحمامات سباحة
وإطار الاورجان يتموج ويعلو كدروة للسكني

والبوابات الاورجانك من الأرضي
وإليبسات و دوائر اللندسكيب












وكأن الإليبسات وضعت لتدرج أرتفاع المباني....
وتهيأ المار للمشروع ومفاجأته

وبوابة للسماء صغيرة فوق شارع للمرور

وفوق التجاي بلاتفورم للمشروع ...بأخضر الحشائش و الاشجار و النخيل المتألقة بين أبيض المشروع











مبني يشكل ساحل المدينة....بخط ال skyline
وفتحاته












الإليبسات ببروز بلكوناتها بتدرج تهيأ للمشروع...

والإطار الأبيض يشكل نهاية المشروع بكمرة عريضة....وكمر عمود بين الواجهتين
وتشكيل أروجانك البلاتفورم فوق التجاري











تكرار تقسيمات الغرف ببلاطات وحوائط فلات مستمرة...
لتهدئ وتضاد بجمال الكمر الاورجانك

وتشكل دروة تعلو عن السطح




​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2016)

الإليبسات و الفلات




شرائط الواجهات البيضاء...فلات و بعضها بتدرج
وخلفها صور خلفية....ربما مبني مجمع سينيمات مع تجاري...
وخروج كتل زجاج إليبسات
أحداهما علي أعمدة إسطوانية مائلة لفراغ المدخل












بداخل مربع مبناه
يصمم كتل مستطيلة و متكرره بفتحاتها

وأستطالة إليبس مميزة كإطار باثيو
وأستمر ببعض الكتل المستطيلة بداخله

وخطوط الواجهة الامامية تتفاعل بأنحناء مع الإليبس
لمبني بسيط....ومميز
في علاقة مشروعة بين المربع الجاد ودلع الإليبس











كتلة مستطيلة فلات flat تضاد أنحناء كتلة المدخل 
ويكمل أنحناءها ببرجولة زجاج وميتل إليبس
تشابه زجاج وميتل تغطية الباثيو....

حتي تضاد الأبيض و الرصاصي له تأثير بالموقع العام ....مع الكتلة الرصاصي وسط الأبيض...قد تكون سلم
[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]

​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2016)

الأبراج



فوق بوكس الادوار الاولي واكده بجوانب وكمر رخام أسود....كتجاري
واطلق خياله بأبراج الادوار بتشكيلات إسطوانية متدرجة الارتفاعات بين زجاجية و بلكونات بيضاء...وأبراج بعناصر الأسود وربط بين تلك الأبراج بدورنات بعضها بلكونات منحنية ...

بتنوع وتضاد جمال الأبيض و الأسود
والبروز و الغاطس
وتنوع جميل لبرجولات السطح بين كمر امواج وبين دائرية فوق الإسطوانات




​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2016)

تشكيلات رائعة 
للاندسكيب



تشحن الخيال للأنطلاق الي ...أشكال و تصميمات تحمل تعبيرات طبيعية وتشكل جمال يعطي سحر اللحظة وأبدعاتها


أشجار تجريدي مكررة...لتنتقل وكأنها برجولة محملة علي أعمدة رفيعة...أو كأغضان نباتات....












3 صور و تعليق

تصميم أورجانك مميز
ولكن

فقد من المصمم بساطته و تلقائيته ....
ربما لو خفف ما بالداخل....أو وضع زجاج أزرق بداخل البروز بإضاءات 
كان سيصبح أكثر جمالا و تاثير




















جميل كونسبت التخطيط 
عندما يحوي كتل رباعية مستطيلات...أو مستطيلات بأضلع منحرفة...مضلعة
واللاندسكيب الترفيهي كأبراج...بجزيرة المنتصف من حول العنصر المائي....
والشوارع متهربة من مركزية الجزيرة
أو بتماس معها....












عناصر تراثية تاريخية....
جميلة أذا أدخلت في اللاندسكيب...أو حتي بتصميم

بنسبها المربعة و اعمدتها و كورنيشتها وقاعدتها الحجر.....
وحتي المسافة بين القواعد مربعة...












قد نحتاج في حياتنا...
لتراث الماضي....فيه أصالة....ودفء...وتاريخ....وأحساس سابق
لناس ادركوا....نسب جمال...
الاعمدة بنسبها و طولها....و سطحها المضلع...
ونسب الكورنيشة الضخمة...وتاج العمود....وتفاصيل الكورنيشة...درجات السلالم المنحنية....وإنحناءات الكونيشة....


جميلة بجزء من مبني....او مدخل مرتفع....او عنصر لاندسكيب












من علي سطح بلاتفورم مبناه....
أو ختي من أي لاندسكيب....
مجرد تصميمه لمحموعة اعمدة بكمرة...مابين فلات ونصف دائرية
وعناصر مياة شكل L ومثلث
وسط المسطحات الخضراء و الأشجار بداخل سطوانات خشب مميزة

أعطي تعبير ساحر و جميل كراحة لمستخدمي المبني 
أذا كان أداري....وقت الراحة اوشكل جمالي طبيعي من زجاج المبني....

واعمدة أسطوانية طاويلة خلف الزجاج تغازل أعمدة الخارج....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2016)

جمال تأثير

لونين أو أكثر
للزجاج



له تأثير مميز وتشكيل لل void

3 ألوان من الزجاج...
بين طولية الفريمات...وعرضيتها

وأدخال الخرسانات كفريمات طويلة بالأرضي...
وكمر برجوله السقف بميلها و بأعمدتها....وبروزها







​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2016)

فنون العمارة الأسلامية



فنون العمارة الأسلامية
مازالت برغم قلة أستخدمها....
لها راحة و طبيعية و بساطه
بقبابها....والبواكي ...والأرشات...والاعمدة
والأبراج
والمشربيات
وتدرجات ألوانها المميزة البيجات و البني....
والساحات...بتقسيماتها...المربعات و رسومات من الفن الجميل...
والنخيل...












فنون العمارة الأسلامية....
مازالت عناصرها مميزة بجمالها و نسبها وتفاصيلها 
وبساطتها...والراحة بالداخل والخارج...بجانب غني التصميم

مستخدما المصمم...القباب بالحربة في نهايتها...لأضفاء مزيد تراثية للمبني...وخطوط حجر الأباليق الحجر بدرجتي الوان متوسطة وفاتحة...وكرر الاعمدة الركنية بغاطس منتصفها...ومبالغة نسبها و نهايتها شبة نصف كرة ...وتدرجات...وتنوع الأرشات بأكتافها والاعمدة علي الجانبين....والبني للأعمدة ليظهرها مع السنائر البني وإضاءات الداخل...

الإضاءات قد صنعت جزء كبير من سحر المكان...بأسبوتس بطن بروز الواجهات...أو إضاءات من أسفل سواء بالأرضي...أو من اعلي بروز المدخل....او من أسفل القبب ...ليظهرها وكانه مبني تراثي تاريخي...











أيه الجمال ده؟....تدرج وأختلاف احجام الأبراج في الكورنر المباني و تحت المأذن و اختلاف الأبيض مع الحجر البيج...وتدرج المأذن الأربعة...والبواكي بأعمدتها و فرغاتها بالأرضي بين الأبراج...والبارز و الغاطس بتنوع......وتنوع ألوان الساحة العربية بين درجات النبيتي و البمبي الفاتح بشكل أورجانك موجة وكذلك مواقف السيارات ....بشكل أورجانك مضاد لشكل flat المباني...أو بوكسات المباني












المعماري ممكن ان يقتبس عناصر من التراث...


فمثلا الجامع هنا...جمال الأباليق ...وهي تدرجات كينارات الالوان الفاتح و الغامق الأفقية....وجمالها في الأرتفاعات


فممكن أقتبسها في مبني...مثلا سكني من الحجر...
وما المانع أيضا في أقتباس البوابة الدبل هايت...ولو بدون مقرنصات...
والشبابيك بأرشاتها و خشبها المشابه للمشربية و لو مربعات فقط من الخشب...وأيضا الشبابيك الدائرية...

وأذا أخذنا أيضا القبة بأسكيل أصغر و تبسيط فوق السكني الفيلا....سيكون تصميم متألق تراثي غني و بسيط

حتي بروزات الاكتاف في الواجهة مميز...وأيضا جمال الدروة...

ومريح اكثر من المودرن الغربي...
وممكن الأستفادة حتي من وضعية الإضاءات و تنوعها من أسفل...بجمال غموضها 
وأختفاءها من بين التفاصيل






​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2016)

الأعمال الخشب 
بالتصميم الداخلي





كم جميلة العناصر الطبيعية
الاورجانك ...
كبرتيشن خشبي...
بين عناصر التصميم ... أو أمام حائط













الجدار الخشب الكوليسترا... النجمة الاسلامية...
سواء بالداخل أو بالخارج بالواجهات
واستكمال خطوطها الراسية والأفقية و المائلة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2016)

اللعب بالأدوار
لتربط بين كتل مشروعه



[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]من داخل مستطيل أرض تصميمه
أنطلاق بتصميم مبانيه بكتل مستطيله بالخارج
ومنحنية ببروز بلكوناتها البيضاء بتدرجات و تموجات مميزة

وفي الدور السابع ربط بين بلكوناتي الدور في مبنيين الكورنر
ليكونا بوابة مفتوحة....ويربطا المباني

ويستمر بفكرة الربط بأنحناءات البلاتفورم....لتشكل الادوار الاولي...وبوابة ....و ساحة بداخلها...


وأحدي الأسطح كحديقة تترابط مع حدائق أسطخ مبانيه...

والسور الفلات والواجهة الفلات...تضاد المنحني وتعاكسه...




[/FONT]
[/FONT]
[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2016)

اللاندسكيب يشارك المبني 
بميوله



كنا عرضنا من يومين....علاقة الاندسكيب بالمبني
لتصميم مميز لسمير حلايقة...

وهنا المصمم تفاعل بميول مبناه السقف بميل في أتجاهين
كبلاطة سقف و بلاطة الاول

واللاندسكيب أبا أن لا يشارك المبني ميوله...بأتجاهات










التصميم المميز لسمير حلايقة...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2016)

اللعب بالقشريات حول المبني



مبني الفرع الرئيسي بشركة بترول ...أبو ظبي
تصميم HOK

المدخل مميز بشكله المثلث وتشكيلات فرغاتة أحتمال تكون أيضا مثلثات...سنري في الصورة الاخري...

ومبني اخر منحني أقرب للإليبس...متدرج زجاجي...
وحوله قشريات حوائط خرسانية مميزة منحنية و متدرجة و تعلو فوق نهايته...

والاندسكيب يتفاعل معها بأنحناءات لونين من الاخضر الحشائش....
ولنخيل المميز بالمنطقة....

جميل المبني الفلات وتضاده مع المنحني...
وجميل ومميز ترك فراغ بسقف كبلاتفورم للأجوار الأرضية الأولي...ويظهر غالبا مأذنه وقبة مسجد للمشروع...في تعبير بأهمية العنصر الديني للمشروع...

وسقف البلاتفوم...يغطي شارع بالمشروع بينه وبين المسجد..ليفصل و يصل أستخدام المسجد للمشروع....أحتمال انه أرد أن يقول المسجد للجميع ومفصول عن المشروع....ولكنه أيضا يتبع المبني و المشروع
في تعبير جديد





​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2016)

اللعب بين البلكونات و الزجاج....



علاقات جميلة
الكتلة المنحنية تضاد بجمال الكتلة الفلات
وتشكيل بفريم خرساني منحني لفرغات البلكونات عن مسطحات الزجاج
كشبكة مستطيلات بخطوطها الأفية و الرأسية
وأكتاف المدخل الرأسية...
وجمال الكابولي للمدخل المنحني يربط بين الكتل ويؤكد المدخل












2 صورة


الكمرات المائلة تشكل فرغات البلكونات البيضاء....و مسطحات الزجاج الزرقاء
وكمر بمقطع اصغر يكمل التشكيلات

وبوابة للسماء تربط بين جزئي مبناه...وتألق ببساطة وجمال مبناه

عناصر كهذة كافية لمشروع تخرج اومبني واقعي .....لتمييزه






















3 صور

اللعب بين البلكونات والزجاج 
و ال louvers الرأسية


















​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2016)

30 موقع للمهندس المعماري 









1- arch2o.com : موقع لمشروعات تخرج للطلبة على مستوى العالم غير المشروعات العالمية بـ Sketches وشرح عليها وموجود عليه مقالات معمارية 
1- arch2o.com : موقع لمشروعات تخرج للطلبة على مستوى العالم غير المشروعات العالمية بـ Sketches وشرح عليها وموجود عليه مقالات معمارية 
2- big.dk موقع عليه مجموعة من المشاريع الـ نفذتها شركة big و كل مشروع منهم ليه presentation للمشروع
3- http://architizer.com/ : موقع يهتم بأخبار العمارة والتقنيات الحديثة وعدد كبير من مشروعات طلبة عمارة
4- contemporist.com : موقع صور وشرح ل concepts مشروعات معمارية كتير
5- archinect.com : موقع يضم مجموعه كبيرة من المشروعات
6- residentialarchitect.com : مجموعة محترمة من المشروعات السكنية
7- archdaily.com : موقع هام جدا لانه معظم المشروعات العالمية موجودة عليه 
8- lifeofanarchitect.com : موقع هايل جدا وعليه Sketchesقوية
9- cpas-egypt.com : موقع عربى عليه pdf كتير لكتب ف العمارة "رسائل وابحاث وكتب "
10- www.slideshare.net : عليه كم ابحاث هايل power point عربى وانجلش
12- behance.com : معماريين شباب كتير عليه تقدروا تستفيدوا من شغلهم
13-dezzen.com
14-houzz.com 
15- aeccafe.com : سايت مهم جدا بس لازم تعمل سيرش صح وعليه داتا ممتازة 
16- freecadapps.com : موقع عليه files كاد جاهزة ممكن تستخدموها 
17- http://www.arcat.com/details/cad_details.shtml : تفاصيل اوتوكاد 
18- http://blog.designcelebrity.com/ : موقع عليه داتا كتير تخص الديزاين ومقالات مهمة مجال العمارة .
19- http://www.glassstairs.com/ : موقع عن انواع السلالم الزجاجية وتفاصيلها
20- http://www.arcat.com/ : موقع يحتوي على الاف التفاصيل و يمكن تحميلها على هيئة DWG
21- http://www.arab-eng.org/ : منتديات هندسية عربية 
22- http://www.zaha-hadid.com/ : موقع المعمارية زها حديد
23-http://www.rsh/-p.com/ : موقع المعمارى ريتشارد روجرز
24- http://www.architectureweek.com/ : مجلة متخصصة تعرض مجموعة كبيرة من المقالات و التصميمات لطلبة قسم العمارة
25- http://www.archello.com/en : موقع عليه مجموعة هامة من المشروعات العالمية 
26- http://visualizingarchitecture.com/ : موقع من احلى المواقع اللى ممكن تدخلها فى حياتك .. 
27- http://www.bustler.net/ : موقع مسابقات عالمية معمارية وevents عالمية تخص العمارة
28- http://www.e-architect.co.uk/ : مكتبة من المشروعات المعمارية
29- http://studentcompetitions.com/ موقع يخص المسابقات المعمارية
30- http://www.architecture.com/ : مجموعه كبيرة من المشروعات العالمي

Abdelaziz Nagaty











​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2016)

المربع و خطوط 
البلاطات




عناصر جميلة
بلاطة عريضة بارزة....وأخري أقل
ومربعة أطار بوكس
وكتلة الحائط بتأثير خشبي بينهم[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2016)

سلسلة

أنشقاق في مبني


ظهرت مجموعة من المباني
مجرد بوكس بشكل ما....وبه فرغات او شقوق....أو أجزاء ظاهرة مخفية
تلفت نظر المشاهد للمبني
وتفاصيله...
وهنا تغطس بزاوية للداخل
واكدها بلون اخر....من بين الزجاج












مشروع ينضم لسلسة المباني التي بها أنشقاق
بمادة أخري بالداخل
مما يزيد فضول أو أنجذاب لرؤية ما بالداخل

وأستخدام ال louvers الخشب بأنكساراتها ...كستارة امام الزجاج
بجمال مادة أمام مادة
وقد تكون فريماتها أستيل بتجليد خشب

وكأن المبني بأجزاءه الأربعة يشكلون باثيو داخلي لهم...
والحائط الخارجي أعتقد انه رخام...مصمت 
لان به فتحات قليلة ...​​




أحدي الردود للتصحيح : الفناء مش louvers خشب الأصفر 
ولكن تمت هيكلة مركز هذا الفراغ ومن الداخل بقشرة من شفرات النحاس والكساء الخارجي خرسانة بيضاء مش رخام






4 صور

أنشقاق المبني
في زاوية أنكساره
تاركا فراغ للسماء...
ولتأكيد الأنشقاق وتقديره ....جعل البلكونات متكرره بوحدتها
متكرره في تعبيرها
كانها مجموعة من فريمات البوكسات boxes



























صورتين


تتهتك إطارات فريمات الخرسانة الخارجية للمبني...
لتظهر عما في قلبها...
زجاجها الإسطواني....المنطلق للسماء
من عمارة التشويق....

















الكتل الزجاج....كيرتين وول
بتشكيل غاطسها....وكأنه نوع أخر من تفاصيل أو لون الزجاج
وتتطاير داخل الغاطس..تشكيل للبلكونات البيضاء

وتشكيل الواجهة السمبوكسة...المتقاطعة البيضاء
مألوفة للعين...لتعالج غرابة شكل الغاطس وقوة نسبه...
من خلفها...








​​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2016)

خلقت الالوان لتبهج الأنسان في الحياة....
فأسعد بها ساكني تصميمك....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2016)

:7: :7:



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 ديسمبر 2016)

الحوائط المنحنية




الحوائط المنحنية...قليل ما نستخدمها برغم جمال تأثيرها
وهنا مع تضادها بجمال مع الحوائط الغاطسة الفلات....
وتضادها مع شفافية الزجاج
للبلكونات و للأرضي...

وبرز بالحوائط المنحنية ليأكد التضادات....ويأكد الحائط نفسه

وعبر بكتلة خشب لدروة البلكونة...وبروز غريب ل 3 عروق
هل هي مزراب؟ أم تشكيل فقط؟












صورتين


الكثير منها ...يتعامل مع الزجاج الأخضر الشفاف...الذي يعكس ما داخله من حياة...ويبان من خلفه بلاطات الأسقف الغير واضحة
وكل التفاصيل باهته وخفيفة وناعمة من خلف الزجاج

العناصر...زجاج بالكامل.....مع وجود شرائح أو رقائق ..خرسانة...بيضاء
تتفاعل و تشكل بعناصرها الرأسية و الأفقية.... حول البوكس الزجاج أو الشكل الزجاجي

مئات أو الألاف من الأبراج السكنية.....بهذا الشكل....

حلم وليس مبني









مش عارف مين اللي عودنا علي الحائط الرأسي لازم يكون فلات ... ما هو curve أهو و زي الفل
ولا البلكونه لازم بلاطتها تكون مستطيلة....ماهي أهي بطنها مائل...... وحلوة





كسر ملل المسطح الفلات ....أو curve منحني
بتشكيل فراعات بأي شكل مربعات ...أسلامي...عربي
في الخرسانة








​

المسجد المركزى بكولن بالمانيا .. 
يشبه أكف اليد بالدعاء



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 ديسمبر 2016)

اللعب و التضاد 
بين المصمت و الزجاج




الكتل المنحنية مع الفلات flat
العناصر الرأسية بكتل المبني
اللعب بين المصمت و الزجاج الازرق
الموديول و الشبابيك المربعة
العراميس بالمصمت تتلاقي مع فريمات أو فواصل الزجاج












فريمات المصمت الأورنج.....المشطوفة
وكأنها تقسم الكتل الي مثلثات
وكتلة زجاج اخري أقل أرتفاع تؤكد المثلثات
أخذه معها عناصر أخري أقل للفريمات الأورنج....

وكتلة بالأدور الأولي...تضاد كتل البرج

وكتلة زجاج بالأدوار الأولي...تضاد المصمت

بتعاشق بين المصمت وال void

​









*أمام كتل الزجاج المبني
كتل المصمت البني بفتحاتها كجزء أمام الزجاج

والسقف البراز بتألق
فوق خيالية الاعمدة
*




*


*



صورتين



أمام كتلة الزجاج...void
أستخدم المصمم الكتل المصمت...solid
أو فريمات خرسانة بفتحتها...
كستارة أمام الزجاج
contrast تضاد...
للمبني الأفقي..وكذلك للبرج برأسيته
لنفس المشروع....







​









*مييز مبناه...
بأنحراف للكتل 45
وتضاد الزجاج و المصمت بفتحاته الضيقة....
ودوران إليبس للكتلة الزجاج
في تضادات كثيرة...والكتل المصمته...تتيح فيما بينها فراغ المدخل الدبل هايت...



​*​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 ديسمبر 2016)

أنفصال وعلو كتلة المدخل عن التكوين
لتصنع المدخل 


3 صور


من المشاريع الرائعة
الماكيت...وجودته
وأختيار مواده

الاعمدة الخشب...ميولها و تنوع أطوالها ...دبل هايت وبين البلاطة المدخل و السقف...وكممرات

كتل الموقع العام و أنسيابية خطوطها....رائعة بعلاقاتها الفلات و المنحنية

طريقة أنفصال كتلة المدخل...لتعلو مكونة فراغ المدخل​​






حتي أختيار الإضاءة بلونها المائل للأزرق...
واختيار الأشجار و الأشخاص

من اكثر الماكيتات الأقرب للواقع







حسن اختيار زوايا تصوير...وكأنها واقعية














عمارة الأحتواء
بفريمات البوكسات ...تحوي مسطحات الزجاج الكبيرة
وهنا كانت بتشكيل السقف و كمراته والحوائط الجانبية
كحرف u
والأعمدة الرفيعة المودرن المائلة

وأكد المدخل بأستطالته وفريمه الجدار و السقف المائل
وبارتفاعه عن باقي المبني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 ديسمبر 2016)

لف مبني



في حاجات كتيير ممكن تتلف...
السجادة
لوحات الشفافات
الجرائد

لكن مبني...!!
يبدء من الأرضية ليلتف مكون الحوائط و السقف
كان لابد له ان تكون واجهاته زجاجية للإضاءات الطبيعية بالداخل
بجانب بعض الفتحات بالحوائط السقف
الملفوفة....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 ديسمبر 2016)

الأعمدة...
نسيجها مع السقف....


4 صور 

تصميم مطار














































صورتين

إبتكار إستخدام الخرسانة بشكلها الأورجانك الشجري
للأعمدة بجزعها و فروعها الأربعة
وتستمر لتشكل السقف بفتحاته
بالتأثر بطبيعة الأشجار

والزجاج للحوائط والسقف يشارك في التصميم

يكفي كأبتكار لأي مشروع





























وسط الرخام البيج اللامع....والحوائط البيج
أنطلق بالأعمدة الدائرية و ellipses الخشب
وشعبها كشجرات....لتقسم السقف الي مربعات خشب....فلات...
ومنحنية بإنحناء السقف....

وأكما بباقي الأثاث البيج في هدوء....لتعطي الخشب تأثيرة في التصميم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 ديسمبر 2016)

كتاب الانشاء المعماري للدكتور محمد عبدالله
8 ميجا 
124 ورقة
ميديافاير

http://www.mediafire.com/file/ndd13ftdex171et/!+الإنشاء+المعمارى+د-محمد+عبدالله.pdf

أو

http://adf.ly/1gO6jj





​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 ديسمبر 2016)

أنكسارات بلاطات الأدوار رأسية و أفقية....بصفاء لونها الابيض
ويظهر من داخلها جمال الزجاج الازرق بدرجته
ما بين رؤية عريضة او رفيعة او منكسرة كزجزاج
إجاد التعبير بها
ولم يكتفي...كررها بأسلوب اخر في المبني البرج
ثم اخر مفأجاة الكورنر الخشب الطبيعي
وربما بجوار المدخل


والأشجار و أماكنها و فروعها ونوعها....هي التي صنعت جمال المبني....إذا تخيلت إختفاءها

وكانها برأسيتها تقيس مدي إنكسار البلاطات البيضاء....وتظهرها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 ديسمبر 2016)

من علاقات التصميم المأخوذة من الطبيعة....
الملتوية و المضفرة....والعمود الفقري كاكوبري...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 ديسمبر 2016)

فن الإسقاطات



سلم و مدرج جلسات 
وشكل إليبس...يسقط من دائرة

وظيفة و جمال و دلع...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 ديسمبر 2016)

الكورنر الزجاج



البوكسات...
بيضاء بارزة أفقيا للشارع...وتحوي بداخها الخشب و الزجاج
وأخري بوكس box برج...والجديد به بوكسات زجاج بالكونر
الطويلة و القصيرة بتضاد

حتي السور يابئ إلا ان يكون أيضا بوكسات متجاورة

وتنوع أستخدام مواد التشطيبات بين الابيض والبلاطات...والبارز ة الغاطس...وتنوع لوانها













تداخلات الكتل...
وكانها كتلة زجاج الباب و رفيعة لأعلي حتي دروة السطح...
وكتلة باقي المبني المصمت وبشباكه الكونر
وكتلة الحائط
وكتلة الدروة العلوية فوق المدخل

في علاقة جديدة...وفي مكان ضيق....للمبني الغير عريض

الحجر بدرجاته الرمادي....وفريمات الشبابيك بمسطحات كبيرة وفريمها الأسود
حتي كشاف الإضاءه له تأثير

تداخلات الكتل بعلاقة قوية بين المصمت و ال void...
خفف من هذة العلاقة...أو جعلها متقبلة معماريا
ترابط الشباك الكورنر مع الشباك الطويل...للتخفيف من أحتضان المصمت​​











التحرر المعماري....


من بين مصمت مادة واجهته المميز...
مش عارف نوع المادة...هل هي سيراميك؟!
خرج ببوكسات زجاج كورنر
متنوعة العروض و الأرتفاعات

بين دور ...او دورين

وزجاجها بين بلاطتين بيضاء

واطلق الجزء الأمامي للسطح ببرجولة مميزة
لتخفف من نهاية البوكسات قبل نهاية المبني




​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 ديسمبر 2016)

خيال المعماري ....
والواقع 
:84:

_




_​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 ديسمبر 2016)

اللعب بالبلكونات


التشكيل ببلاطات البلكونات البيضاء
خارج كتلة الزجاج

لتشكل دوائر بارزة...
يوجد كثير من تلك التصميمات التي تظهر اللعب بالبلاطات
علي شواطئ البحر 

وكأنها تلعب علي الشاطئ




​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 ديسمبر 2016)

الزجاج ينطلق للسماء



[FONT=&quot]التباين...بالظهور و الاخفاء الجزئي
فن التشويق

وزجاج الواجهة ينطلق للسماء...تاركا مبناه
[/FONT]


​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 ديسمبر 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 ديسمبر 2016)

تأثيير الطوب 
في التصميم


تصميم مميز لأستخدام الطوب
كأكتاف زجزاج....بداخل الفريمات الدبل هايت الخرسانة
أو بالدور الثاني بين الشبابيك...العريضة و الرفيعة
أو منحنية للتغطية 
لسبب ما أمام المدخل

حتي مباني الخرسانة و الطوب....ممكن تصمم بجمال
لم يرق لي تصميمات الأبنية التعليمية بالخرسانةو الطوب
لماذا لا يتعلمون المصممين من تلك الأبنية
وعناصر جديدة
لتلك المباني!!












الخرسانة كفريمات.....
والطوب كواجهة جانبية....و louvers أكتاف راسية
وحتي كأرضية بلاطات طوب
و louvers كمرات أفقية
مع الكمرات الميتل
حتي أختيار نوع الشجيرة يتناسب مع المواد و التصميم

في تعبير جديد بالمواد












[FONT=&quot]مزج المصمم
المودرن...ببروزات بوكساته....وأنحرافات فريم الشبابيك...
بمواد الطوب و الخشب...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أحواض الزرع و الزهور أثرت علي التصميم
وال louvers الخشب
وبروزات الطوب أسفل الصورة
وألوان الخشب الفاتح...والغامق
خصوصا لطبانة السطح...والرأسي كشيش رأسي بالشبابيك[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مميز​[/FONT]​











جمال تضاد الأبيض بصفاءه و حركته
كأنحناءات تمثل المودرن
ويقابله الطوب بتشكيلات عادية و بارزة أرشات...ومتعمدة 
والخرساتات الاعمدة و الكرانيش والطوب يمثلون القديم

في تضاد رائع للقديم و المودرن
والسور الزجاج المودرن
بشففيته

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 ديسمبر 2016)

كتاب أسس التصميم والتشكيل العمراني 


#urban
#design
#تصميم_عمراني

اللينك

http://www.file-upload.cc/mxd4p7b3k3m2

أو

https://www.mediafire.com/?3th8be13a59x36x





​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 ديسمبر 2016)

كتب عن نظريات تخطيط المدن

http://www.file-upload.cc/vf16zrt5mjix
http://www.file-upload.cc/uxipp4isd8jv



​

​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 ديسمبر 2016)

فتحات بالسقف
وتأثيرها



بروز السقف...ليغطي البلكونة ويرمي ظلال
بفتحات مربعة مميزة
وتضاد بالخشب الغامق للأعمدة و فريمات الزجاج العريضة....وهندريل البلكونات....وطبانة السطح....

أنكسار أو انحرف المبني 45...أوجد حركة و توجية للمبني

والنباتات المتسلقة شاركت التصميم

وبلاطات الأرضيات والسلم ...أضافت طبيعية مع الخشب لأبيض المبني












الأعمدة الإسطوانية الأربعة....و البروز الخرساني فوقها
كلها مضافة للكتل الرئيسية
لتضيف خصوصية للمدخل و المبني
وفراغ رائع تحتها...وتحقق أحتواء البوكس الخارجي...لعناصر المبني
أي أنها زائدة....ولكن لها وظيفة...وتفاعل مع المبني
يمكن أن تضيفها بأي طريقة تناسب تصميم مشروعك




​





*



*
*[FONT=&quot]في الأدوار الأولي....لبرج السكني...
ربما كتجاري أو خدمات.....
صمم مدرجات كجلسات مظللة...و أيضا درجات سلالم
بالأبيض و تجليد خشب كمقاعد ....*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]بفتحاتها الدائرية للسماء...
ليستمتع الجالس بالخضرة بالخارج من مسطحات الزجاج...
وبالسماء ....وتدل علي الدراسة و الأهتمام براحة و أستراحة المستخدم.....خلال أستخدامه للمبني...أو لمشروعك...​*[/FONT]​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 ديسمبر 2016)

الأعمدة الزجزاج 
ZIGZAG



تتلاقي حضارات العالم الحالية....في تشابه ما
فالأيباد...والموبيل....واللابتوب....والفيسبوك
أصبح واحد
وانتقلت في تعبيرية العمارة
شفافية الزجاج...وخلفها ظهور للأعمدة [FONT=&quot]المائلة 
في تلاقي للأفكار
والعناصر المعمارية
في عدة دول....
وكانها لغة واحدة....
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]














[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 ديسمبر 2016)

البوكسات المتتالية
boxes


فريمات البوكس البيضاء
وكأنها متدرجة...لتشكل المبني
وخالف بباقي المبني بلون غامق...ليظهرا بعضهما...ويتضادا




























مبني أداري...بالسوق العقاري
البوكسات المتتالية تضاد برأسيتها في مبني.....أفقيات الكمر في المبني الاخر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 ديسمبر 2016)

المعماري....
مهما صمم مبني صغير أو كبير
مهما كانت التكاليف
يمكن أن يفرق مبناه عن الأخر
بتحويله الي تحفة بحجم مبني....
[FONT=&quot]
تحفة كبيرة....
بأي مدرسة...بأي إسلوب...بأي عصر....
بأي مفردات و عناصر معمارية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]
​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 ديسمبر 2016)

اللعب بالتصميم تحت السقف



قوة السقف الفلات ...وأيضا بوكس جزئي L
والكتل تلعب وتتشكل...تحت ظلال بروز سقفه
وحمايته
ما بين تنوع تشكيلها...إسطواني بتضاد للفلات...
بأنطلاق نهايتها للسماء...
أو تشكيلات خرسانة بوحدات متكررة موديول 
بظلال ال louvers الستائروالأعمدة الإسطوانية بإستطالتها تشكل المدخل هناك...
أو بالداخل خلف الزجاج

قصة معمارية لمبني معبر



​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 ديسمبر 2016)

الستارة
الزرقاء



[FONT=&quot]الستارات الزرقاء المنكسرة بالواجهتين....
لتكشف عن بروز بلكونات الأدوار
والباقي أبراج فلات بتنوع إلوانها....
وكأنها تتفرج علي باقي المبني وتترك له لتعبير[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]من عمارة التشويق....




​[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 ديسمبر 2016)

فن ال shift


[FONT=&quot]الإليبس الصغير بتخطيطه...
وإليبس أخر أكبر ....مع شفت shift.....أوجد حركة بالتصميم
والموجة تخترق مركزها....
والمباني تتفاعل مع خطوط و إنحناءات التصميم....[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الإليبسين علي محور واحد...elippses



​

[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 ديسمبر 2016)

100 كتاب معماري عربي و انجليزي


هل تعلم.....يوجد الكثير من لينكات الكتب المعمارية بالصفحة باللينك هنا
أكثر من 100 كتاب عربي و انجليزي
كل ما عليك فعله هو الضغط علي photos 
(كما بالصورة)
ثم تضغط
architectural books
حتلاقي كل الكتب ولينكاتها بالضغط علي صورة الكتاب

https://www.facebook.com/pg/arch4human/photos/?tab=album&album_id=578529592192377



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 ديسمبر 2016)

فن تداخل الكتل






​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 ديسمبر 2016)

فن التجاويف

في الديكور الداخلي


تقسيمات السقف الدائري....وتفاعله مع السلم الدائري...وفراغ القبة....ببانوهات جبس....وأستخدام في فراغ التقسيمات....زجاج مصنفر بتموجات....وإضاءات داخلية

ومميز الثلاث فرغات بأرش نصف دائري ....بالحائط الدائري للسلم
ووضع تحف فيها....وإضاءات داخلية












مجرد فتحة في الجدار بأرش...وتحفة
والحائط منحني مستويين....رف لوضع التحف
تحول المبني بجمال لونه البيجات....
لشئ أخر












سحر و مفاجأة الفتحات الغاطسة
خصوصا مع اللون الأبيض
ومع أنحناء الكوريدورضعها في أثناء تصميمك و رسومات....لتضيف الكثير من التألق و التمييز لها​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 ديسمبر 2016)

هناك فاصل خفيف....يربط بين الأقتناع بفكر مميز للمشروع....أو التشبث بالفكرة لمجرد وجودها....والتعب عليها....
فعندما يعدل الدكتور ...أو الدكاتره...فكرة المشروع
يصاب الشخص بنوع من الأحباط ليوم او أثنين.....او ثلاثة

بسبب تشبثه بالفكرة وهذا فقط يخف...كلما أزداد خبرة....ومع المشروعات....والصدمات...تصبح الفكرة سهلة التغيير ....بدرجة كبيرة....

وهناك نقطة اخري....أن أقتناعك و أيمانك بجودة الفكرة ....والتصميم...يؤثر علي الورق و الرسومات و كلامك....وعرضك للمشروع....حتي ولو لم يراك أحد...فيمكن أن يحس بذلك

فالثقة مطلوبة.....ولكن كيف تواجدها؟....كيف تتواجد في الشغل؟....بالبحث وسط ألالاف الأفكار....لتختصر في عدد بسيط منها....خمسة أو ستة منسجمين 
ليشكلوا مشروعك....وأخذين طاقة من شغلهم السابق....

ساعات يسأل الطالب... هل الدكتور حيحب الممرات للربط....هل حيجب الكولسترات بالواجهات....هل حيحب التغطيات الخيامية....هل سيحب الكيرتن وول و ال space trusses ....هل حيحب المودرن .....أو الإسلامي.....

الأنسان والمصحح المحترف...يحب العمارة بأي ألوانها....المهم أتقان الأتجاة الذي أخترته...

وأحسن حاجة لمعماريتك و لنفسك....أن تكون أنت من تختار ماتريد...وإذا طلب التعديل....أن تقتنع به...وتفعل التعديل الذي تريده أيضا....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 ديسمبر 2016)

متعددي الاتجاهات ولكن علي خط منحني واحد




برغم أن الكتل متشابهه و مقتربة الأحجام...ككتل زجاج
بفريمات خرسانة كشرائط طولية حوله....وظهور أفقيات البلاطات خلفها
إلا أن ما يميزها حركة وتوجيات الأبراج مع بعضها....
وكأنها أيضا شريط متطاير...
وينساب مع إنسيابية اللاندسكيب الأورجانك....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 ديسمبر 2016)

تشكيلات إنسيابية ضخمة بالواجهة



مبني لوريال...مكاتب.. تجاري..السويد

تصميم أحمد السيوفي مع فريق مكتب IAMZ Design Studio

المبني يبهر...بسبب الرسومات التشكلية بالواجهة
...ولكن فكرته بسيطة ...في مساحة صغيرة...
6 أدوار.... بمساحة 600 متر مربع..
أي100متر مربع للدور

المصصم أستخدم زخارف عربية خلف زجاج الواجهة





















​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 ديسمبر 2016)

كتاب “دليل العمارة والطاقة”


يتناول كل متطلبات العمارة الخضراء التي يحتاجها المهندس المعماري
في تصميمات المباني في المناطق المختلفة بأنحاء جمهورية مصر العربية
طبقاً لطبيعة مناخ كل منطقة. 

أعده نخبة من أساتذة الجامعات المصرية ومراكز البحوث عن موضوع الطاقة والعمارة في مصر.



http://wagihyoussef.tumblr.com/post/39830540586/كتاب-دليل-العمارة-والطاقة-يتناول-كل-متطلبات





​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 ديسمبر 2016)

تدرج التوجية للكتل


من الأشياء القاتلة....لمحبي العمارة أو مصححي المشروع
ما بين اطلالة الزجاج وتدرج توجيهه واختفاءه حتي المصمـت
وجمال تأثيرها تراه بواجهاتها المختلفة و بلقطات المناظير بزوايا مختلفة
فهي ممتدة التأثييير
وتناسب عمارتنا بشمسها و ظلالها علي الزجاج الغاطس....
وممكن تصمم بألاف الأفكار.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يناير 2017)

ضخم #مكتبة_فوتوشوب_معماري



( الجزء الثاني ).. 

تابعونااا باستمرار عشان متفوتكوش باقي الأجزاء 











1/ #Light



:

https://www.mediafire.com/?hulibnr7i7m56uu


2/ #Carpet :

https://www.mediafire.com/?pyi171d49ysg4y7


3/ #Office_furniture 





https://www.mediafire.com/?xp5au9pr3zpafh3


4/ #Pergola:

https://www.mediafire.com/?mo9w7mgu34v98t4


#مكتبة_فوتوشوب 



^_^ 



^_^ .






​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2017)

ميزة الأطلاع علي شغل الغير المميز....
هو أخذ فكرة ...أو فكرة واحدة....ولو خطوة واحدة
يعني مثلا الشجر هنا ودرجات ألوانها المختلفة وشكلها دي خطوة...
بعد كده ممكن نبحث في اليوتيوب ازاي بتتعمل...هل بالسفنج؟!....أو بمادة أخري أحتمال
ولو عندك فكرة ازاي تتعمل ...اكتبها في الردود

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Rf_bejdO8g

و

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-9XwdK8pFk

و

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gwO8VRxdeo



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2017)

نصائح فى عمل مشروع التخرج


هذه نصائح نقدمها لطلبة العمارة الذين يفكرون فى عمل مشروع التخرج بأنفسهم ،
وهى عبارة عن نقاط قد تكون مفيدة للبعض ، خصوصا انها من واقع تجربة ...
والنصائح فى هذا الأمر كثيرة ، لكنى اخترت منها مارأيت فيها الملاحظات الصغيرة التى قد لاينتبه اليها كثير من الطلاب 
الذين تشغلهم سكاشن تصحيح البلانات وتقديم الأفكار وتطويرها ومتابعة العمل مع الأساتذة .. 

وقد سردناها فى نقاط سبع كما يلى :-

1- يجب ان تعرف قبل البدء فى العمل ان اجهزة " اللاب توب " ليست مخصصة لتلك المهمة .. 
اغلب المكاتب الخارجية تعتمد بشكل رئيسى على اجهزة الوورك ستيشن لانها اقوى واسرع وتتحمل ثقل الملف 
لذلك اذا كنت ستستخدم لاب توب فيجب على الاقل ان لايكون اقل من core i7 .. ، 
لأن مادون ذلك سيسبب لك متاعب كثيرة وسيقف كثيرا اثناء العمل .. 
وهذا سيضيع منك وقتا انت بحاجة اليه ...

2- تذكر جيدا ان تحتفظ بنسخة من العمل كلما انجزت مرحلة ما ... ورفعها مثلا على " ميديا فاير " .. 
حتى اذا حدثت كارثة ما فى جهازك يكون لديك نسخة احتياطية .. !

3- معرفة الدكتور المشرف واعضاء الهيئة المعاونة بجهودك الذاتية فى المشروع نقطة هامة فى صالحك .. 
وستجد دعما لك اثناء المناقشة ..

4- النقطة السابقة يجب ان تستغلها فى مساعدة الدكتور لك على الإنتهاء من مرحلة البلانات قبل التسليم بشهر .. 
وترك هذا الشهر لمرحلة الرفع 3D ..

5- استغل الأوقات الفارغة الأن فى اعداد مكتبة بلوكات لديك تحوى .. " اشجار - سيارات - اشخاص - ..الخ " ومكتبة خامات .. 
لان اعداد هذه الأشياء اثناء العمل فى المشروع سيستهلك منك وقتا كبيرا كان من الممكن ان تنجز فيه مهاما اكثر اهمية ...

6- استغل اى وقت فراغ لديك اثناء التيرم فى التدريب المستمر على الماكس والفوتوشوب وعمل مشاريع - ولو صغيرة - 
ودراسة الخامات والإضاءة و دراسة اساليب البوست بروداكشن .. ودراسة افكار تصميم الشاسيهات ..

7- ربما النصيحة الأهم - من وجهة نظرى - ... لاتخض التجربة لأول مرة .. ! .. الأمر ليس مسابقة تشترك فيها ... 
هناك الكثير من الأمور التى يجب تداركها ومدارستها قبل الدخول فى خطوات العمل ... على سبيل المثال .. 
التدرب على " تقفيل " خطوط الكاد جيدا قبل الرفع 3D .. اساليب نمذجة عناصر اللاند سكيب بالصورة الصحيحة ... 
ترتيب خطوات العمل فى المشروع .. حتى اذا بدأت فى العمل يكون لديك الخبرة الكافية للتعامل مع المشاكل 
التى تحدث غالبا فى البرامج فلا تقف عندها كثيرا ...
واخيرا لاتجعل فكرة القيام بالمشروع بمجهودك الذاتى تخيفك ...، مادمت تتدرب جيدا على البرامج وتتابع مع الدكتور المشرف عليك اولا بأول ..
ايضا هناك ورش كثيرة على " يوتيوب " من الضرورى ان تتابعها .. وهناك ورشة للمهندس كريم حازم 
يشرح فيها خطوات العمل فى مشروع التخرج خطوة بخطوة .. ،
وكلما بدأت فى الإستعداد مبكرا تكون فرص تصحيح الأخطاء كبيرة ...​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2017)

مشروع تصميم فيلا اولى عماره 2016‎ أكاديمية كولدج بالمنصورة

https://www.facebook.com/pg/arch4human/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1361667983878530



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2017)

ملفات أوتوكاد لتفاصيل السلالم اتوكاد الدقيقة 
17 ملف في رابط واحد في صيغة الأوتوكاد


http://www.mediafire.com/file/21a75b7l4mu5jrl/%D8%AA%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%B5%D9%8A%D9%84+%D8%AF%D8%B1%D8%AC+-+%D8%AE%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AF+%D8%A7%D8%A8%D9%88+%D8%AD%D8%AF%D9%8A%D8%AF.rar



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 يناير 2017)

6 صور


مساقط افقية لمساكن تتميز بوجود فناء داخلي ..










































​

​​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 يناير 2017)

بلوكات أوتوكاد

للمهندس المعمارى كاملة 
فى ملف اوتوكاد واحد بحجم 57 ميجا 

رابط التحميل 


http://www.mediafire.com/file/jptx36u2qyy974v/thuvientonghop.dwg



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2017)

لكل الي كانو منتظرين منا العدد هذا 









................
لن نطيل عليكم نضع بين يديكم رابط تصفح وتحميل العدد الاول من سلسلة مجلاتنا الهندسية التعليميةة والتي في كل عدد تختص بموضوع معين ...
https://issuu.com/074363/docs/________
لاي مشكلة في التحميل تواصلو معنا على الخاص 




لاتنسو الدعم لايك 



 وشير 




استفيد وخلي غيرك يستفيد 

















ملاحظة: 
تداولوها عبر هاش تاج
#إعمار_معماريات #معماريات #عدد_تصميم_المستشفيات ..
ننتظر تعليقاتكم وانتقاداتكم البناءة بكل ود وسرور 









​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2017)

السلام عليكم ....انا طالب في جامعة الرفاق في طرابلس ليبيا 
واسمي معاوية عبد العاطي بن زايد 
امس كان مشروع تخرجي تحت عنوان مركز رياضي في وسط مدينة طرابلس الحديث 
ويتكون المشروع من مجموعة من الملاعب الرياضية ومسبح الاولمبي وصالة بناء الاجسام مع اضافة رياضات غير موجودة في بلادنا 
وهي ملعب للهوكي الجليدي وملاعب اسكواش كما تم توفير نشطات ترفيهية مثل قاعة البلياردو و تنس طاولة ومطعم ومقهي 
يسع الي 250 شخص ومحلات تجارية وفراغ خاص للاطفال ويضم المركز ايضاء منتجع صحي للاستجمام مع الخ​[FONT=&quot]دمات المكملة
مثل المغسلة والصيانة وموقف للسيارات تحت الارض مع احترام ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة في التصميم ودمجهم في المجتمع 

وقد تم التصميم علي مبدأ المباني الصديقة للبيئة فقد تم تعويض المساحة المغطاء في الارض بوضع حديقة في السطع والواح الطاقة الشمسية واعادة تدوير المياه للاستخدام في وظائف اخراي مع الاستفادة الصحيحة من مياة الامطار مع استخدام مواد البناء الغير ضارة بالبيئة بختصار مركز طرابلس الرياضي يجب أن يكون ممتع وصمم المبني كمعلم ونقطة جذب ، 

مبنى تتوفر فيه كل من الفراغات الأفقية والعمودية في بيئة ثلاثية الأبعاد. ويوفر فرصة لتمتع لزواربالتغيرات في ارتفاعات المبنى، وفي نفس الوقت يجمع الناس معا في مسقط افقي مفتوح، إنه مبنى مليء بمفاجآت سارة في كل منعطف وكذلك في كل تغير في مناسيب المبنى المختلفة اتمناء من الله ان ينال اعجابكم .

[/FONT]​





















[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]​​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يناير 2017)

مجموعة رائعة متنوعة من تصميمات 
مسارح وقاعات مؤتمرات وقاعات محاضرات ..


أستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/Hayat.M3marii/posts/724710104372542



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يناير 2017)

7 صور



مشروع استاد النادي الأهلي .. 
أشرف جمال البحيري .. جامعة بني سويف الفرقة الرابعة .. 
د/أحمد شيبة ..

​​































​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يناير 2017)

نفس الفكرة...في ال 3 صور
المنحني و المتموج و الدائرة.....يتضادون مع شرائط المباني المستطيلة....
وأقواهم الدائرة.....
















​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يناير 2017)

لحريفه الفوتوشوب و الماكس و البرامج اللي بعتمد على textures .. 
دي أكبر مكتبه ممكن تقابلها فيها على الانترنت .. متحمله على لينك media fire ..

http://www.mediafire.com/?8wg9liqcewj3idc






​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 فبراير 2017)

موقع مجاني لتنزيل معظم البرامج المعمارية و الإنشائية......
موقع حلو جدا




فيه كل البرامج الهندسية لقسم مدني وعمارة excel sheets للحسابات وأيضا يمكنك العتور من خلاله على شرح لكل البرامج


http://www.astucestopo.net/2017/01/blog-post_18.html





​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 فبراير 2017)

اي مشروع تبحث عنه تجده هنا 




مساحة 2GB من مشاريع اوتوكاد متنوعة مجانا 


http://goo.gl/oGqzN4





​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 فبراير 2017)

:34: :34: :34:



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 فبراير 2017)

بحث... 
تصميم الفرغات العمرانية المفتوحة للمدن الصحراوية..... 


أستخدم الأسهم لقلب الصفحات

​https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=655382454645799&set=pcb.655383337979044&type=3&theater




​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 فبراير 2017)

الفرقة التانية ـ قسم الهندسة المعمارية 
معهد الجيزة العالي للهندسة والتكنولوجيا
​

أستخدم الأسهم لقلب الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/arch4human...559445822725/1369419839770011/?type=3&theater




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 فبراير 2017)

مشروع مجمع أداري و مول تجاري
مانيول


https://www.facebook.com/arch4human/photos/ms.c.eJxFz8kNxDAMQ9GOBiK199~;YQI6VXB8~_vUCjPMgKJ031hwMm0uXubRfoPZDqFxA1UIydmM8ZxALzFPmCGqZQyhb2FPYWaQPxFko~;EP1AmmY4QdoHispqXIhmOKW~;Sc3DgIwtDDOJygveMpBaO~_F83zz3lqh5mClkJ6bnUNQLcoD4AyOlRWI~-.bps.a.1368561393189189.1073744278.575559445822725/1368562286522433/?type=3&theater




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 فبراير 2017)

الفريمات الخارجية تأخذ أتجاة جديد للتصاميم.....
مشاريع تخرج طلبة ال GUCC .
















​

​​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 فبراير 2017)

مجموعة متميزة من بلوكات الاوتوكاد
تحتوي علي مساقط مجمعة ومرتبة بصيغة الاوتوكاد تعينك على إنجاز مختلف تصاميمك 
بمختلف أنواعها من هندسة معماري هندسة الديكور التصميم

http://www.astucestopo.net/2017/02/blog-post_10.html




​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2017)

سؤال: محتاجة موقع بلوكات اسكتش اب بس يكون البلوكات حلوة وبالماتريال....


الرد: موقع تكستر

https://www.sketchuptextureclub.com/register



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2017)

[h=1] كل ما تحتاجه في التعامل مع ملفات PDF[/h]
https://smallpdf.com








​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2017)

Great SketchUp models pack 01 
You can download for free from : ➧ http://bit.ly/2domOUQ
Download instructions: ➧ https://goo.gl/hF4phg
For more HQ Models for MAX & SKP : ➧ http://bit.ly/2dI1jB7





​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 فبراير 2017)

العمارة.....بالحب 




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 فبراير 2017)

الناس الي عايزة تشتغل صح.....
أسلوب التصميم و عناصره
بحث لازم تقرأه لو انت عايز تشتغل علي حاجة فيها كلمة تصميم
عمارة او تصميم داخلي او عمراني او لاندسكيب او جرافيك او حتي فاشون
يعني من الاخر مفيد في كل حاجة 
ربنا يجزي خير للي عملو
شاركو مع أصحابك لتعم الفائدة

https://www.file-upload.cc/gsvl9vyz7wnu



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 فبراير 2017)

​



بحث عن تصميم المدن الجامعية

​
البحث يشمل اهم اسسس التصميم اللازم توافرها عشان تصمم سكن طلابي
وفيه امثلة عليه 

​https://www.facebook.com/arch2018/photos/a.1451443504868032.1073741908.990171894328531/1451443678201348/?type=3&theater
​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2017)

الحجر



من اكثر العناصر التي تعبر عنا و عن بيئتنا العربية.....
هو الحجر ....من أرضنا
بجمال أختلاف درجاته....
وعناصر الزجاج مختفي بقلبها ومن بينها.....بحثا عن الظلال

Addiriyah Art Center | Schiattarella Associati























​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2017)

[FONT=&quot]مهداة الى جميع الأعضاء وخصوصا المعماريين ليتذكرو دائما الحاجة لممر العربات !!
Ghaith Daoud‎








[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2017)

منظور عين طائر ههههههههههههههه
  








​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2017)

شطف الحواف


شطف حافة الفتحات الخارجية بميل 






​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 فبراير 2017)

‎Mohammed Bourass
موديلات 3d 
296 Collection Models
Max | 3D models | 9.3 GB

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0ByUVEo9hYUXSSTJPYkJTOWk0SEU
.
Password : 269Micdesign.vn



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 فبراير 2017)

Laith Odeh
وكما وعدتكم ... ملف المشروع كامل بالاوتوكاد AutoCAD 
دمتم سالمين






download the file

https://wetransfer.com/…/d2b826540734d1f77807636a600…/00e274
أو من
https://www.mediafire.com/?q2it6mxe83st5s5








​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2017)

مقال هام 
عن المعايير الاساسية لتصميم و تخطيط التجمعات السكنية 
لقراءة المقال ومشاهدة الفيديو 
من خلال الرابط التالى:

https://goo.gl/Aiol2g

​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مارس 2017)

12 صورة




تطبيق علي العمارة الخضراء

سفاره مصر بالكويت 
أستاذ دكتور اشرف عبد المحسن

أدخل المصمم الكثير من عناصر التمميز كمبني له أهميته
العمارة الخضراء...بعناصر كثيرة
زراعة السقف بالنجيلة و الزرع و الشجيرات ...كعنصر جمالي و تقلل من فاقد المكيفات...وتلطف من حرارة سقف المبني بالكويت
وأستخدم البوكسات الكولسترا برسومات مربعة و مستطيلة بتنوع و جمال
لتكسر أشعة الشمس الحارة هناك و تلطف الجو و الهواء بالمرور من خلالها...
بجانب بانوهات معدنية بارزة لنفس الوظيفة بجانب جمال التشكيل للمبنينوع في التدرجات...وظهور الاعمدة من بالداخل بشفافية البانوهات المعدنية



تنوع العناصر في لقطة واحدة ....مع النخيل









​الفلات...والمنحني...و المنكسر
بأتجاهات مختلفة

والخضرة و مسطحات الماء









​تشكيلات الكولسترا...بمربعات متنوعة..غاطسة...شفافة..دائرية..مقسمة طولية و عرضية بتناغم و تنوع عناصرها كلوحة فنية 

كرر الكولسترا علي مستويين و بختلاف عروضها
مييز المبني

أستخدم بعض الرسومات الفرعونية....لأضفاء سمه البلد

النخيل مميز وغني مع أبيض المبني​










​نوع في التدرجات و أتجاهات مختلفة للكتل

وبداخل بوكسات الكولسترات وتحتوي تفريغات وظلال لكتل الزجاج...
في واحتها اليانعة
الخضراء بالشجر و الظلال في درجات شمس الكويت العالية..
ليشوق المار و مستخدم المبني 

تنوعات اتجاهات وتنوع بوكسات الكولسترات بين الفلات بأركان منحنية
والاعمدة تظهر و تختفي بالداخل 

أستخدام مميز للفتحات العرضية الطويلة
وفي الحانب كانها louvers

وجمال الأشجار فوق و خلال و حول المبني​










​زجاج الأرضي الغاطس ليعطي مزيد من ظلال بالأرضي
وبروز الكتل ليكون ممرات مظللة

بلاطات الأدوار تظهر و تختفي
وراء البانوهات المعدنية

وعنصر رأسي بفتحات عرضية يبدء من الأرضي...

بروز أعلي في الدور الثاني لمزيد من الظلال و المفاجأت بالواجهة

بجانب البوكس الرائع الفلات المائل المنحني للكولسترات المربعة للواجهة الأخري

والنخيل و النجيلة لم تترك التفاعل و ظلال الواجهات...كعناصر راحة....انه يريدها ان تكون واحة

فقط الابيض و الظلال و النخيل​










​تنوع الكتل
الكولسترات البوكس...ال louverss...أتجاهات وكتل وبروزات متنوعة ومختلفة الاتجاهات
الشبابيك العرضية الطويلة
عناصر طولية
الابيض و الظلال و الشجر في مستويات المبني










​تدرجات...










​بوكسات الكولسترا تحوي بوكسات البانوهات المعدنية...وبينها فراغات أو زجاج بتنوع



​

​




عناصر متعددة في زاوية واحدة...











الكتابات و الرموز الفرعوني..أدخلها في التصميم
ليعطي سمه البلد













الأخراج
أدخال ألوان علم البلد....في درجات غير ملحوطة....لأعطاء اهمية وتقدير للمشروع
بجانب الاستمرار بالرسومات الفرعونية











لم ينسي التأكيد علي أن المبني ينتمي
للمدرسة المفضلة عالميا
للعمارة الخضراء 
green building





​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مارس 2017)

أسس تصميم المستشفيات

https://www.facebook.com/archiarts2...6816497115374/933006143496407/?type=3&theater





#أسس_تصميم
كل اللي هتحتاجة لــ " تصميم مستشفي " 
" ابحاث - داتا - مشاريع طلبة من جامعات - Case studiess "موسوعة المستشفيات " مهمة جدا " 
https://www.facebook.com/archiarts2000/posts/931433073653714

موسوعة مباني الرعاية الصحية ..
https://www.facebook.com/archiarts2000/photos/…

تصميم المستشفيات والمراكز الصحية بما فيه مراعاة للحالة النفسية للمريض.
https://www.facebook.com/archiarts2000/posts/770385789758444

مشروع مستشفي 350 سرير .
https://www.facebook.com/archiarts2000/posts/837957283001294

كل مشاريع المستشفيات من موقع archdaily
http://www.archdaily.com/sear…/projects/categories/hospital…

كتب وابحاث 
كتاب اسس تصميم المستشفيات 
http://l.facebook.com/l.php…

كتاب تخطيط وتصميم المستشفيات للدكتور مهندس هشام حسن
http://www.mediafire.com/…/consedaration+of+hospital+design…

اسس تصميم المستشفيات
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/14250

بحث رائع للمستشفيات 
http://www.slideshare.net/tahafarwan/ss-14944717

كتاب الدكتور ماجد خلوصي عن المستشفيات " التحميل علي جزئين "
الجزء الاول 
https://docs.google.com/…/d/0B34Vt1ijwapaOGJoV0FBbWF2W…/edit

الجزء الثاني 
https://docs.google.com/…/d/0B34Vt1ijwapaYmpKc1IwOUlTa…/edit

كتاب عن تخطيط وتنسيق المستشفيات
http://www.4shared.com/office/KOg2n58w/____.html

مشروع مستشفى وصور لشرح اقسام المستشفى " مهم جدا " 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/4G2pSuJo/l_bosy.html

ابحاث ومشاريع متعددة
http://www.mediafire.com/…/%D9%85%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%B4%D9%81%D…
http://www.mediafire.com/…/6…/El+Shamy+Designs-HOSPITALS.rar

بحث عن مستشفى قلب 
http://www.4shared.com/office/pXJ3bK6d/heart.html

مصاعد المستشفيات والمصاعد العاديه
http://www.4shared.com/…/elevators_elevators_hospital__.html

العيادات الخارجية 
http://www.mediafire.com/…/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D9%8A%D8%A7%D…

مشاريع كاد مستشفيات
http://www.mediafire.com/…/f89uyj9lpfn2…/hospitals+-+cad.rar
http://www.4shared.com/rar/O12rD5ZA/hosbital_drawing.html

مشروع مستشفى اطفال كاد
http://www.4shared.com/rar/AN3gmjHw/__online.html

مشروع مستشفى جراحه عامه كاد
http://www.mediafire.com/file/bdqg9wgfbe665or/5442cb9536.rar

مشروع مستشفى النصر للأطفال
http://www.4shared.com/rar/JzsDSZM-/bcdb6b6239.html

مستشفى الاطفال والمراهقين للتأهيل النفسى
http://www.4shared.com/rar/cXqt8qKs/____.html

مستشفى قلب 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/km6YHk8R/heart_Hospital_plan.html

فرش كاد
http://www.cad-architect.net/…/cad_drawing__hospital___clin…
http://www.mediafire.com/…/%D9%81%D8%B1%D8%B4+%D9%85%D8%B3%…
http://www.mediafire.com/…/65213_hospitaldesign--200beds.zip

علي الهاشتاج هينزل باستمرار مشاريع وتفاصلها وكل الداتا اللي ممكن تحتاجها علشان تشتغل في المشروع .. 
احفظ البوست عندك لانك هتحتاجه ..
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الداتا المتوفرة علي الجروب للمشاريع الاتية 
حتي الان تم اضافة ..
المشاريع السكنية
=============
مشروع تصميم فيلا او شاليه " وحده سكنية "
مشروع تصميم عمارة سكنية
مشاريع سكنية " البيوت الذكية - موتيلات "
مشروع مبني سكني اداري تجاري " ابراج " 
مشروع تصميم فندق
المشاريع التعليمية
==============
مشروع حضانة " روضة اطفال "
مشروع تصميم مدرسة 
مشروع تصميم جامعة
المباني الادارية 
المباني التجارية " المولات " 
مشاريع البنوك 
مشاريع مركز ابحاث
مشاريع مركز ثقافي 
تصميم مكتبة 
المتاحف 
مشروع تصميم متحف احياء مائية
المعارض والاجنحة
المشاريع الصحية
==============
المستشفيات
المشاريع السياحية
==============
القري السياحية والمنتجعات 
المنتجع السياحي الاستشفائي
​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 مارس 2017)

رحلة في موقع المعماري العالمي
نورمان فورستر








"أستخدمت التكبير و التصغير بمبالغة لوضوح الصورالقادمة "



يعتبر من أفضل المواقع للمعماريين المشهورين اللي ممكن تستفيد منها
لأنك ممكن تختار نوع او مكان المشروع أو قائمة بالمشاريع بالأسماء او
أختيارات أخري 









فمثلا في النوع ....
ممكن تلاقي نوع مشروعك
سواء سكني.. فندقي... حكومي... صحي.... ألخ











حتلاقي تحليل و معلومات عن المشروع و الفكرة
طبعا ممكن تترجم الفقرات للعربي بإستخدام google translate












ممكن تلاقي برضه رسومات صور
للمساقط والواجهات والقطاعات والأسكتشات بيده









ممكن تلاقي للمشروع 
تطور الفكرة والماكيت
وصور من موقع التنفيذ









بحس انه عايز الطالب و المعماري يستفيد
من مشاريعه

نورمان فوستر







لينك موقع نورمان فوستر

http://www.fosterandpartners.com/projects/

​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 مارس 2017)

اسكتش رائع لزها حديد مع افضل مبانيها ..

















​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مارس 2017)

لما يتقال لمهندس افتحلي قلبك












​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مارس 2017)

موسوعة مشاريع الاسكان ( التصميم الحضري)


أضغط علي اللينك وأستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/Skyand0.5/photos/a.1428787910473316.1073742295.1089428527742591/1428790717139702/?type=3&theater​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مارس 2017)

بداية التصميم للمشروع تبدء بتحليل الموقع
Site analysis 
اليكم بعض الدراسات الهامة جدا فى بداية المشروع الخاصة بالموقع . 
المصدر :
Nevin Gharib


ا. د. نيفين غريب
السيد . استاذ بقسم العمارة كلية الفنون الجميلة جامعة الاسكندرية


أضغط علي اللينك وأستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/Skyand0.5/photos/a.1408123202539787.1073742274.1089428527742591/1408126422539465/?type=3&theater







​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مارس 2017)

مشروع و تحليله


التغطية بأعلي أو الكوليسترا بفتحاتها
وديناميكيتها و بإنحناتها 
وتأثيرها يظهر بكل منظور وواجهة
إلتوائها يظهر بكل المناظير و الواجهات

وفي ظل هذة الديناميكية و الحركة...أتي المصمم أسفل التغطية الديناميكية
بتضاد بها بالمربعات القوية

جميل المربع الكبيروالمربعات اخري تتفاعل معه وفي أتجاه وفي إتجاهات أخري 

رائع خط القطاع المتغيير المناسيب

لم تنسي وضع اخراج curves من روح التغطية ....أو من طبيعة النساء

ولا مانع ان المصمم او المصممه ان تضيف لمسات نسائية بإلوانها للتصميم
فيتفاعل ألوان الابيض و الأسود 
و الموف والبينك



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 مارس 2017)

‎وفاء الدنينى‎
من الاخطاء فى التصميم المعمارى انك تعمل فتحات مقابلة لبعضها
بتمنع حركة الهواء بالفراغ بالكامل
.
أفتكر الكلام ده ممكن يشمل أي فراغ مثل المعيشة....وليس النوم فقط





​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 مارس 2017)

Mohammed Bourass‎
موقع لتحميل صور بصيغة png للإستعمال في البوست برودكشن هنا

http://www.mrcutout.com

لازم التسجيل من أجل التحميل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 مارس 2017)

عمارات سكنيه



قسم عماره - هندسة المنصوره - الفرقه التالته 2014 
مشروع: (عمارات سكنيه) - Residential Buildings 
(جاري رفع لينك لتحميل المشاريع كامله)


https://www.facebook.com/IDesignZoO...3668029973011/434066060266540/?type=3&theater



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 مارس 2017)

منحدرات السيارات

ساعات بييجي مشاريع تصميم مبني مواقف سيارات أو جراجات متعددة الطوابق
أو كجزء من مشروع 
فده مرجع للأبعاد

Parking dimensions

https://www.facebook.com/ingeniaTek...830779259241/1815464882062493/?type=3&theater

[URL=http://s1332.photobucket.com/user/sheir67/media/sheir67005/17309185_1043723249091362_3829738798196783931_nss_zpsgpriekok.jpg.html]

[/URL]​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 مارس 2017)

الفرق بين موضوعين

(تصميمات أعجبتني)...
و
(فين تلاقي معلومات عن مشروعك...بحثك...دراساتك..مرجع شامل)

عملت الموضوع الثاني لتوفير الجهد و الوقت للي مستعجل علي مشروعه
وعايز معلومات مختصره وسريعة ومباشرة
فيعتبر الموضوع الثاني أختصار للموضوع الاول

فلغيت مثلا التنفيذي و كثير من الديكور وبعض التصميمات نصف مميزة.....او اللي مش حيفيد المشروعات الكبيرة و بعض التخطيط
والفيديوهات التفصيلة.....ألخ
فعدد صفحات 470 تقريبا...أختصرت في حوالي 40 صفحة حتي الأن

وأضفت للموضوع الثاني تحليل وتصنيف لأفكار المشاريع المتشابهة.....
اللي لو أتجمعت منها 4 او 5 أفكار منسجمة بتصميمك
حتمميز مشروعك

عشان كده حتلاقي تكرر في بعض الموضوعات بينهما......اللي حتفيد


​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 مارس 2017)

Mohamed Raafat 
من احب المشاريع الى قلبي .. اول مشروع ليا بالماكس اصلا .. 
متحف الاحياء المائية من 3 سنين









باستخدام file ورشة باش مهندس كريم حازم Karim Hazem Mushtaha 
باليوتيوب...

ياريت يا شباب تشتغلوا بيه هيريحكم جدأً و احضروا ورشة مشروع التخرج فعلاً مفيدة جداً جداً .. 
جزاك الله خيراً يا باش مهندس






https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ورشة+مشروع+التخرج+Karim+Hazem+Mushtaha+



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

إنحناء أفقي في ال void الزجاج يضاد الميل في كتلة المصمت
وربط بينهما بمظلة المدخل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

6 صور



مطار تايوان تاويوان الدولي
من تصميم UNStudio
المشروع على مساحة 400 الف مترمربع
يعتبر المشروع واحد من اجمل المطارات في العالم... 

ينضم الي المشاريع اللي بتأخذ شكل حرف H بطريقة غير مباشرة 
بإنسيابية












تموج وبروز المدخل في كتلة المنتصف كما بالصورة العليا
واعمدة المدخل المائلة

وأمتداد ب texture السقف من الداخل للخارج من نفس المادة و اللون 

إنسيابية خطوط التصميم مستوحاة من إنسيابية تصميم الطائرات









إنسيابية و إختلاف المواد ما بين الزجاج و الأبيض و ال texture البني















تموج ايضا للإضاءات الطبيعية الزجاج الداخلية

وإصطفاف رائع وتفاعل لإضاءات الإسبوتس مع مادة وخطوط السقف

مادة أعمدة الداخل الأستنلس ستيل المعدنية وإستيحات من لمعان إجزاء الطائرات









​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

البوكسات boxes ببروزاتها البيضاء اللون المربعة والمستطيلة 
وبعضها يرتفع لتعلو السطح
وتضادها الحوائط الرأسية الحجر
ورأسية الزجاج تتفاعل معهم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

الأرشات النصف دائرية دبل هايت بأعلي بأكتاف....
وبعمودين في الأرضي
وكرانيش بروكنيات تربط بينهما



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

فكرة لتكسية لحوائط بالمشروع
بزجزاج ببروز حوافها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

البانوهات البارزة و الغاطسة
تصنع كلاسيكية التصميم
وجماله



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

أستخدام القوائم الخشب 
بجديد حركة تداخلاتها overlab
في ديكور وفصل وتقسيم وتشكيل الفرغات
مع أبيض الحوائط
مميزة لو وضعتها في مشروعك بتكرارتها

ولون أخف لخشب الأرضية والأثاث



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

3 صور




إستخدام إختلاف درجات ألوان الزجاج الرصاصي و الكمر
وإستخدام الأرتدادات كأفقيات
بتضاد رأسية الأبراج وأفقية بالمباني القصيرة الأخري

لتنضم لسلسة اللعب الشرائط الطائرة





















​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

الحلقات المعدنية بمستويات
وأختلاف أقطار دوائرها
ميزت وظيفة الفراغ كصالة مطعم
Restaurant





​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

3 صور


حركة خروج الكتلة المثلثة من غالبا مثلث 
لتشكل فيما بينها فرغات الفيلا
لتشكل الداخل مع الخارج
بتمميز

وخالف مادة الكتلة عن مادة الكتلة الخارجة منها
خالف في اللون وفي الملمس















​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

وسط صفاء الأبيض
صمم الحديد الفورفورجية البسيط بخطوطه ولونه الأسود
الإضاءات للنحفة الدائرة و الأباليك
لتضيف جو ساحر علي المكان
فلا نلومه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

ثلاثية الأبراج
ومييزها بالتويست الألتواء
وأقدام بداياتها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2017)

المودرن مع تفاصيل الفن الإسلامي من زخارف كولسترا
ما بين أنها جيدة ولكن احس انها ينقصها شئ ما
ربما سميترية الكور
أو ألوان المواد المستخدمة
أو تحتاج لاند مارك ....كتلة رأسية
علي حسب المشروع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2017)

مميز تداخل الكتل وأختلاف موادها

350 sqm villa
Khan Mahmood.




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2017)

ثلاثية لزهي حديد

احد اعمال المبدعة زهى حديد ثلاثة ابراج سكنبة في استراليا
ربما مستوحاة من سنابل القمح​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2017)

عزيز عباس
‏ناطحة سحاب مدهشة‏.‏
تنضم لسلسلة أبراج ....بوابات للسماء




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2017)

موسوعة تصميم المدارس

https://www.facebook.com/architect.notes/photos/a.561741653992727.1073741864.220574138109482/561741687326057/?type=3&theater



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2017)

تفريغات خلفية السرير
ليكون منها رفوف
ثم يكمل مع السقف
واختيار مميز للون الأبيض مع الرصاصي بنقوشاته

فكرة حلوة للديكور الداخلي للنوم وللمكتب ولأي فرغات....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2017)

4 صور


Amr Abdelnabi‎ 
فكرة الشجرة المعدنية كوظيفة إنشائية وجمال معماري







دي الهندسة






















​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2017)

عرضنا التصميم الشجري كفكرة للأعمدة المعمارية الإنشائية
وفي ناس كنت بتسأل أزاي ألاقي تفاصيل أكثر للموضوع ده....
زي ما قلنا قبل كده فقط اكتب في google images
الأعمدة الشجرية في التصميم الأنشائي
و الأفضل ترجمها بنفسك او عن طريق google translate
فترجمتها....Tree columns in the structural design
حيطلعلك صور بالضغط علي كل واحدة ...حتظهر موضوعها الأصلي بالمعلومات والتفاصيل و الصور ...مثل ما بالصورة


https://www.google.com/search?site=&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1536&bih=735&q=Tree+columns+in+the+structural+design&oq=Tree+columns+in+the+structural+design&gs_l=img.3...1629.1629.0.2388.2.2.0.0.0.0.336.336.3-1.1.0....0...1ac.1.64.img..1.0.0.0.wFngxfkMSoM




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2017)

4 صور



جميل التباين بين المباني البوابتين الكبيرة و الصغيرة
وربما تمثل البوابات التراثية بالبلد
وجميل تأثير الموجة وعلاقتها بالدوائر الكاملة في الأول والناقصة لتحقق وظيفة المسرح المفتوح في الاخر وأكمل الدائرة بالاندسكيب
واكثر حاجة عجبتني البوابة الكبيرة ووجودها 
وكأنها تشوق لأمتداد الموجة

وعلي جانبي الموجة أما مباني تتفاعل بأشعاع
أو مباني تتضاد كفلات flat لمنحي الموجة
وحتي دي أوجد بينهما تبادل



قسم هندسة العمارة في جامعة بابل يغازل العالمية مررة اخرى 
بحصول الطالبة اميمة الطائي عل المرتبه الشرفية في مسابقة معماريه عالمية 
المشروع من اشراف الاستاذ المساعد الدكتور حسن الكسبي 
اشرف الدكتور على مشروعي ايضا وحققنا الثاني عل العراق في جائزة التميز . 
كانت بصمته واضحة عل قسم هندسة العماة في الفترة القصيرة في المرحلة الخامسة .
مبروك يا مهندسه اميمه... ومش غريب الإبداع على الشعب العراقي





































​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مارس 2017)

المعايير الأساسية في تصميم البنوك

https://www.facebook.com/1166849040014723/photos/pcb.1512570225442601/1512569392109351/?type=3&theater




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مارس 2017)

موسوعة المدارس والحضانات

https://www.facebook.com/Skyand0.5/photos/a.1429748017043972.1073742297.1089428527742591/1429749573710483/?type=3&theater


تعلم كيفية توزيع الفراغات المعمارية بشكل صحيح 
حضانة
معايير + مشاريع
http://adyou.me/AD9K


بحث عن رياض الاطفال
بلانات حضانات 
http://adyou.me/qv4J
http://adyou.me/Soex
مشاريع حضانة
http://adyou.me/PBNt



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مارس 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مارس 2017)

أسواق مصر القديمة
تتماشي مع المناطق الحارة
من ممرات ضيقة لتعطي ظلال وتتسرب الهواء مع الإضاءة
من خلال بدايتها ونهايتها
ومن خلال فتحات السقف الضيقة 

ممكن حد يقول ده مش موضوع مهم ولكن ممكن
فكرة مشروع أسواق مثلا في أسوان أو الأقصر أو أي منطقة حارة
تعتمد علي هذة النقطة فيجب علي المصمم أن يدرس في تحليله للدراسات للمشروع 
عادات وتقاليد وطباع والملائم لطبيعة حياة الناس 
اللي حيصمم لهم مبانيهم ومشروعاته

ده ممكن رائعة فكرته تنطلق فقط من هذة النقطة المهمة ممكن تفتح google images 
وتشوف حياة وصناعات وأسواق وتاريخ المنطقة اللي حتصمم فيها مشروعك 
وتبدء من بينهم تبحث عن الفكرة 
وهي دي مفتاح فكرة المشروع




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مارس 2017)

الدراسة التصميمية للمطارات


https://www.facebook.com/architect.notes/photos/a.577051192461773.1073741878.220574138109482/577051299128429/?type=3&theater




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 مارس 2017)

Free CAD Drawings,Details Download

https://www.allcadblocks.com




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 مارس 2017)

تستحق....وإذا أضيفت كأفكار لممرات وفرغات مشروعك ستكون مميزة

موسوعة أفكار رائعة
لتصميم

الممرات والفراغات الداخلية

https://www.facebook.com/archiarts2000/photos/a.1044950488968638.1073742125.696816497115374/1044953845634969/?type=3&theater




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 مارس 2017)

أختلاف شكل وحجم الفتحات 
تشكل جمال المبني
بما فيها التفريغ لعدة ادوار

أيضا لاحظ شكل المعين وعلاقته بالمعينات الصغيرة
وعلاقة فتحات السقف بباقي الفتحات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 مارس 2017)

ساعات المصمم بيحب يلعب بالعلاقة بين المربع و المستطيل
بالنسبة للمبني ككل وبالنسبة لبروزالقلب كبلكونة
فكلاهما تحتار فيه 
أهو مربع أم مستطيل 
 واللي ساعده علي كده الميل في حافة البروز (الشطفة في الكورنر corner)
وكذلك كورنر المبني علي اليمين فوق
وجميل التبادل بينهما


والباقي يكمل بجمال من خشب و louvers و أعمدة أسلحة بالتصميم
والسور يشارك المبني في عناصره



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 مارس 2017)

الموهبة لا تتوقف علي عدد السنين

ميرام علي .. هندسة القاهرة _ عمارة ,, class 2011 المشروع fashion institut

منقول عن طريق....صفحة فيس بوك
*العماره المرئيه Visual Architecture‎*











رائعة فكرة الشرائط الخرسانة البيضاء المستقيمة
في اللاندسكيب
تضاد إنحناءات كتل المبني وتظهرها في نفس الوقت




















​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 مارس 2017)

مبني جميل و معبر.....برغم أختلاف أجزاءه لتكوين الفكره.....ألا أن المبني ككل منسجم وقوي....

غالبا....فكرة المصمم...تجميع لحضارات أوجدت الأسكندرية ....اليونانية....الأيطالية...و..مش فاكر..أغريقية...!
في 4 أجزاء للمبني..




​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 مارس 2017)

3 صور



الأعمدة المائلة كزجزاج مميزة مع إنحناءات الكتل
وفراغ قلب المبني

ولكن زادت الأعمدة المائلة في الممرات الداخلية وأصبحت مضايقة للرؤيا








الاعمدة المائلة مقبولة بإنعكاس الخارج علي الداخل 

وعلاقة بين السقف المثلثات بدرجات ألوانه
مع المثلثات بالسطح الزجاج










ولكن زادت الأعمدة المائلة في الممرات وأصبحت مضايقة للرؤيا



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 مارس 2017)

3 صور
 

الأبراج تنضم لسلسلة
الأبراج التي أكملتها الفريمات المعدنية

والجديد هنا الادوار المفرغة بالأدوار
هل أستخدمها كحدائق أو بلكونات ؟!
أحتمال












تغطية الفراغ المفتوح بكمرات منحنية واخري عرضية معدنية 
لكسر أشعة الشمس وأعطاء ظلال











مميز....أوجد فروق بين الكمرات المختلفة الإنحناء 
لأدخال إضاءات طبيعية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مارس 2017)

شوفنا مشاريع كثيير اللي بيكون فيها السقف المرفوع عن الكتل بفرغات
بيعطي خيالية للمشروع
بجانب التظليل و التهوية بمرور الهواء 
بتخفف من حرارة المشروع الترفيهي بالخليج
وتجعله كواحة

وأوجد تضاد رائع بين البوكسات boxed واللعب مع الأشكال المخروطية الإسطوانية
لعب تحت سقف المشروع




من الأشياء الجميلة تعدد الوظيفة للعنصر التصميم....
فهنا يلعب ما بين أعمدة بواكي ممرات ....
وعنصر تحميلي إنشائي و يحمل زجاج و louvers الواجهة.....
ثم ينحني ويتموج لكي يحمل سقف المشروع....بنفس عنصر المشروع....

ورغبة المعماريين العالميين في أيجاد لغة و تفاعل و أنسجام وعائلية بين عناصر المشروع.....








إستخدم الهياكل المعدنية بتشكيلات سمبوكسة وخصوصا شكلها ما بين المستقيمة وفي الاجزاء المنحنية 
ومن وراءها الزجاج و ال louvers ككاسرات أشعة الشمس
وربطها أيضا بالسقف space truss 
بإنحناء وقوة وجمال

جميل أيضا أوجد تدرجات بميل وحدات زجاج المشروع










تفاعل وتأثير الداخل مع الخارج بفكرة التصميم
وتاثيير تكويين الظلال من خلال التصميم











خيالية وجمال السماء و إنعكساتها مع لون الزجاج 
وأيضا ينتقل التواصل والتأثير والأمتداد للعنصر المائي







من الأشياء الجميلة تعدد الوظيفة للعنصر التصميم....
فهنا يلعب ما بين أعمدة بواكي ممرات ....
وعنصر تحميلي إنشائي و يحمل زجاج و louvers الواجهة.....
ثم ينحني ويتموج لكي يحمل سقف المشروع....بنفس عنصر المشروع....

ورغبة المعماريين العالميين في أيجاد لغة و تفاعل و أنسجام وعائلية بين عناصر المشروع.....

​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مارس 2017)

هذا مستوي المعلومات والتطبيقات اللي بنبحث عنه لشرح
الدراسات عموما و خاصة لتأثير الرياح و الشمس و الحرارة والعمارة الخضراء 
علي التصميم و المبني
وهنا تأثير الرياح علي التصميم وممكن ذكرها في دراسات مشاريع الأبراج​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مارس 2017)

المصمت الرخام الغامق يلعب في تضاد
مع الأبراج الزجاج
ذات فراغ المنتصف

وفتحات الشبابيك تخترق تشكيل المصمت

ودلع بشطف حرف نهاية الأبراج










المصمت يشكل أيضا المدخل

ووضع المصاعد البانوراما رؤيا خارجية ورفاهية للمشروع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مارس 2017)

545-Sofa 2016
Format : SKP
Download 1.3 GB

http://www.mediafire.com/file/774ejrp85c2w73s/545-Sofa_2016.rar





​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مارس 2017)

العمارة
لعب و جد و حب

❤ ❤ 




























​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مارس 2017)

تخرج منحنية من الأرض من بين تشكيل اللاندسكيب
وكأنها أحدي أوراقها
وتحمل عليها الحشائش الخضراء
لتشكل بشرائحها الفرغات والجلسات بأسفلها
وتحمي من بينها وبظلالها 
المبني الزجاجي




​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مارس 2017)

نتائج مسابقة مشروعات تخرج الجامعات المصرية لعام 2016 
الفائز بالمركز الاول 
جاسر محمد يوسف


تباين الدوائر بأختلاف أحجامها وال curves
تربط بينها
وفي الواجهات والقطاع
تخرج بفكرة الكثبان الرملية والخيام



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مارس 2017)

الحائط الرأسي يعلو
ويشكل جانبي أختلاف المناسيب لكتل الفيلا



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مارس 2017)

جودة التصميم مع جودة الماكيت

هل الأرصفة معمولة من ألواح الفوم الرفيعة؟
ربما



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 مارس 2017)

تصميمات اوتوكاد كاملة ل 24 مشروع لعمارات سكنية

ملفات تصميم 24 برج سكني (ملفات اتوكاد - التصميم المعمارى والانشائى)



اللينك الأول....من العمارة 1 حتي العمارة 20

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1SFiuPK2ICLRW9SLS1pbDl4d00/view


واللينك الثاني... من العمارة 21 حتي العمارة 24

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1SFiuPK2ICLN091M1R1WE5jdjQ/view




المصدر

https://goo.gl/PYK6DU








​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مارس 2017)

3 صور


الستارة الخارجية بتنوع فتحاتها
والفتحات الأورجانك تظهر بإشتياق ما وراء الستارة من زجاج

وبالداخل التصميم الاورجانك بإنحناءاته
يتفاعل مع الفتحات الاورجانك الخارجية

لتنضم لسلسلة المباني
التي تشكلها الكوليسترا










رائع كتلة كور السلم والمصعد 
برأسيتها ولون مادتها الرصاصي
تضاد أبيض اللون بأنحناتها الأفقية













بساطة تصميم وتنفيذ الهاندرل السور الزجاج ويتفاعل في الادوار والاماكن المختلفة
ما بين أورجانك ودائري و إليبس
في الأدوار المختلفة

وتأثير فتحات كوليسترا الستارة الخارجية
يظهر بالداخل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مارس 2017)

6 صور


أختلاف بدايات البرج بإنكسارتهما
تشكل تلاقي البرج
بوابة فتحته للسماء
وتكوون فراغ حديقة رائعة بينهما


والاعمدة الفريمات تتشكل بدء من الأرض لتكوون بواكي ممرات 
ثم تنطلق لتكوون فاصل 
ثم تنطلق لتشكل فريمات وحاملة للزجاج
حتي نهاية تلاقي البرج

ولكن هل لها وظيفة إنشائية برغم بدايتها المنكسرة؟
ربما












































​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مارس 2017)

ينضم لسلسلة مباني بها تماس لمنحنين

والمبني علي شكل يشبه الفيونكة....إنسيابية خطوطه
وتماس الكمرتين التي تمر فوق المبني وتغطي الجزء الغاطس كفناء او مسرح مفتوح



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مارس 2017)

كله بالحب....




❤



❤​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مارس 2017)

الاعمدة أيضا تشارك في التكووين والتصميم
بفريماتها و إنحناءاتها 
تحمل السقف وتشكل الفراغ وتحتوي المستخدم
وربما يمكن الجلوس عليها

تصميمها يتناسب حسب المبني....فهنا تتناسب مع المواقف و المحطات الرئيسية
 وتنوع في تشكيل ميولها لكسر رتابة الأنتظار



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مارس 2017)

حركة أتجاة الرياح ...الهواء
وتأثر مرورها في غرفة .... بحسب مكان وعدد الفتحات (الشبابيك)
وحسب أتجاة الرياح
يمكن تطبيقها بأي حجم فراغ غرفة

العلم بالشئ مفيد....ولو لم يطبق في التصميم...لأن ربما يحتاج فراغ غرفة كبير تطبيقها
والعلم بحركة الهواء بها...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مارس 2017)

7 صور


العمارة....وسفارات متألقة علي مستوي العالم
في برلين


سفارة مصر
يمثل الجرانيت و الحضارة الفرعونية
كنت أفضل تصميم أخر

وأن كانت دعوة لزيارة أثار مصر











سفارة السعودية
شيك و جذاب...بتفاصيلة العربية...بلونه الأخضر المستوحي من العلم
الزجاج المنفتح...والزجاج المداري بالتفاصيل
ربما...يقصد أن جانب من العادات والتقاليد... له أحترام الأخفاء
عموما هي رمزية جميلة ورقيقة












سفارة قطر

تكرار و جمال....وأن كان فيه غموض...يمكن ناتج عن طبيعة التراث
ويمكن من عدم وجود فتحات void كفاية













سفارة أنجلترا
مبني جميل مشرق بلونه الحجري المصفر البرتقالي ...وتكرار وحداته
ومفاجأة بفراغ قلب المبني...كأنها دعوة لزيارة البلد 
وأستخدم خارج منها مجسمات و كتل بألوان مختلفة تماما عن المستوي الخارج
عايز يدل علي البهجة داخل البلد
فهي دعوة أكثر منه مبني



 










سفارة الأمارات

مبني جميل وبسيط... بتراث عربي إسلامي













من أجمل السفارات

بحب عندما يأتي المعماري....باختراع ما جديد في المبني

سفارة المكسيك

جميل الفريم الضخم حول المبني....والأعمدة رأسية علي اليمين..وتميل للخلف من أسفل...كلما
أتجهت للمدخل ...لتأكده
ومجموعة أعمدة أخري تصطف علي اليسار...كأنها تحي القادم للمبني

أحتمال أن البلد دي بتحترم مواطنيها أو هكذا أراد المعماري
أن يصف الأعمدة كأنهم حرس تشريفة لكل مواطن قادم

















جميلة ومميزة مباني السفارات...فهي تحمل شعار و كيان بلد

​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مارس 2017)

4 صور
العمارة....وسفارات متألقة علي مستوي العالم
في برلين


سفارة أيران
جميلة وان كانت مودرن.... قد لا تكون معبرة عن أيران











سفارة تركيا

جميلة و متألقة وألوان مادتها ربما تعبر عن لون العلم برمزية











سفارة أيطاليا
المصمم أكتفي بالتعبير بالأستيل style الروماني القديم
فوجدها هي أهم العناصر كدعوة للبلد











سفارة كوريا
مبني معبر و بسيط و مودرن...وجميل
والسقف الأسيوي المنحني مع مودرن الأستيل



 







خارج برلين...
سفارة فرنسا في بلجراد



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مارس 2017)

مشروع طالبة...سارة الشربيني....جامعة المنصورة...مصر
...عمارة سكنية...

الموهبة قد لا تحتاج سنوات كثيرة...ولكن تحتاج لحب العمارة... فيصبح العمل الكثير ممكن وسهل










أضغط + للتكبير و - للتصغير....لأي صورة ولأي صفحة



 








مشروع مميز...تناسق النسب...و عمق التفاصيل والأضاءة...
بس الأجمل أنك أستخدمتي عناصر تقليدية...بطريقة متدخلة و جذابة...ياريت تشرحي خطوات شغلك في المشروع...
تتكلمي عن شغلك فيه..وأية اللي أتاثرتي فيه...هل هي العمارة التركية العثمانية..

الرد ده كان علي الفيسبوك ...لأسئلتي وأسئلة أخري

[FONT=&quot]فرحتووووني والله ربنا يوفقنا كلنا على طوول ياااارب بإذن الله 
وبالنسبة للمشروع انا ابتديت فيه اني في الاول قعدت اتفرج كتييييييييير اوووي على الطراز المغربي والاندلسي القديييم والموقع دا أخدت منه أفكاار كتير جدااا استفدت منه بجد[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
http://www.dreamstime.com/phot.../moroccan-architecture.html 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
ولو اي حد عمل سيرش عن الطراز دا هيلاقي بجد حجااات تعقد دي اقل حاجة قدرت اوصلها من بعد ما شفت الحجات دي بجد 
بالنسبة للماكس بقا ابتديت اقسم الواجهه زونات واشتغل في كل واحد لوحده وبعدين حاولت اربط الواجهه ككل مع بعضها بحيث مايبقاش فيها تكرار او تبقى ممله وشبه بعض كده كتير اووي من الشغل عبارة عن بلوكات جبتها من مواقع على النت هي دي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
http://www.3dmodelfree.com/models/26138-0.htm
http://archive3d.net/?category=555
http://forums.cgway.net/cg27140/ 


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مفيده جداا بجد وباقي الشغل زي فتحات الارشات والشبابيك وكده كلها انا الي عاملاها مودلنج والكرانيش برضه انا الي عامله معظمها وفيه حجات برضه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ع[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

 
*
*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ماتريلات اتمنى اكون قدرت افيدكو عن المشروع دا وشكرا بجد للجميع 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*Moroccan Architecture Stock Photos, Moroccan Architecture Royalty Free Images, Pictures And..*www.dreamstime.com


[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مارس 2017)

10 صور
مشروع سكني...ميراج....ماليزيا


















حل الموقع العام علي دائرة....وأجزاء من الدوائر و المنحنيات
أستخدم حمامات سباحة كبيرة بين الفيلات و العمارات










الأشجار و الشجيرات ...التي تنتشر في طبيعة ماليزيا الخضراء
و حمام السباحة في المنتصف











الواجهة الخلفية المطلة علي العنصر المائي
مش عارف طبيعة المادة اللي أستخدمها كفريم ضخم للوجهة...زي ما تكون شرائح
الغريبة أنها تصف ما خلفها












قد يكون الشعور الناتج من اللاندسكيب...أهم من أظهار تفاصيل للمبني...في بعض اللقطات











جميل عمل ممر مائي رفيع ودائري يمر حول الواجهة الخلفية للفيلات
وقبل ممر المشاة المطلة علي العنصر المائي الكبير في المنتصف

وأستخدام الشجيرات كفصل للفراغات و الخصوصية

الشرائح بانت هنا أكثر..هي مجرد تشكيل بالواجهة...مش عارف ازاي بيثبتها بفراغات بينها














































بالنسبة للشرائح اللي في الوجهة....لو نظرت للجزء اللي في الكورنر...فوق
حتلاقي خلف الشرائح فريم خرسانة...أعمدة و كمر...أعتقد في الأمام و أحتمال في الخلف
وهي دي طريقة التثبيت غالبا

عموما حلوة فكرة الشرائح دي...وأعطت خيال و تفاصيل رائعة بالواجهة

سر جمال هذا المشروع...هذة الشرائح....بجانب العنصر المائي الرائع حول الفيلات
و اللي في قلب اللاندسكيب
وبالطبع التشجير و النجيله وده يمكن توفيره
بس السبب الأكبر هو الأشجار الكثيرة المرتفعة....مش عارف لو هناك أنواع أشجار خفيفة وعالية
تنمو بسرعة
عايزه بحث في أنواع الأشجار سريعة النمو...أو التي يمكن نقلها للموقع ...ما هي أقصي أرتفاع لها
وطبعا بتختلف من منطقة لأخري ومن بلد لأخري












4 صور
لقطات أخري للمشروع










المعيشة ...منفتحة علي البكونة و اللاندسكيب الخارجي











الحديقة الخلفية المطلة علي العنصر المائي










الجيم...منفتح علي الخارج











اللاندسكيب ...بين العمارات و الفيلات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مارس 2017)

8 صور

مستشفي...سنغافورة
Community Hospital.... Yishun... Singapore

معماري
Gensler ....USA

المبني خيالي...ومن أجمل التصميمات...وأرقها
ومن عناصر بسيطة...متاحة للجميع...أستطاع أن يكون بها هذا الفن الجميل

الأعمدة الدائرية الطويلة... والفراغ الذي كونه فوق الأدوار الأولي للمدخل..خيالية
بأستخدامه بلاطات أصغر

وتغطية المشروع ككل ببلاطة السطح....مغطية علي الأعمدة المتألقة بفراغ في الدور الأخير 

المشروع ككل ...يوجد الأمل للمرضي...بلونه الأبيض وفرغات وتكوينات البلاطات فوق المدخل












أوجد كتل بارزة حسب أستخدام المستشفي..
أوجد فتحات في بلاطة السطح












أستخدم النباتات المتسلقة...بجمال مع التصميم
والأعمدة الدائرية الطويلة بمديولها....تأكد أنسابية المبني












المدخل بسيط...بعد مفاجاة كتلة و فرغات المشروع

























أستخدم مدرجات...كأنتظار...وجلسة للزوار و المرضي
والأضاءة الطبيعية من مسطحات الزجاج...وفتحات أعلي بالسقف












باثيو...و طريقة أنارة الفتحات للغرف









الفرغات التي أوجدها فوق المدخل....أستخدمها كبلكونات مختلفة المناسيب...تخروج من الأدوار المختلفة
تغطية الأعمدة بالزرع المتسلق
أعطت خيالية أكثر للمشروع

وكأنها الرقي للجنة...غالبا المستشفي..لعلاج الشيخوخة والحالات المتأخرة لكبار السن



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مارس 2017)

المستشفي السابق الفرغات الخارجية شكلت المبني..من الخارج للداخل....
في المشروع القادم تشكيل المستشفي سيكون من الداخل....و للخارج...أي العكس​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مارس 2017)

مستشفي عام...سنغافورة
Ng Teng Fong General Hospital 

والمعماري
studio505

أراد المصمم ...تصميم السراير بتدرج...لخصوصية كل مريض










أراد المصمم...أن يكون لكل سرير شباك بجواره











ثم بدء في تصميم الوحدة المجمعة للمرضي...أو للسراير
طبعا مع عمل ماكيت دراسي للوحدة وتشكيلها للمبني ككل













بجانب دراسة تجميع وحدتين في وحدة كبيرة واحدة











منظور داخلي للوحدة












الدور المتكرر...وتظهر فيه الوحدات المكونة للدور علي اليمين...وبطارية السلالم و المصاعد في منتصف الدور
وغرف علي اليسار ...وغرف بسرير واحد...وغرف ب 4 أسرة

في القلب..بطاريتين..للزوار...وبطارية للمرضي مع الأطباء والممرضين
وكل بطارية بها مصاعدها و سلالمها












سبب تشكيل المبني بهذا الشكل
راجع لأمداد شبابيك الأسرة ...بأشعة الشمس قدر الأستطاعة
فمعظم الغرف مطلة علي حركة الشمس

طرق أظهر الشمس...مش عارف الفرق بين الخطوط الزرقاء و الصفراء











وأتجاه الريح..مع فتحات الشبابيك في أول وأخر الوحدة..للتهوية
الأسهم الزرقاء بتوضحها

طرق أظهر دراسة البلانات












11 صورة خارجية












أرتدادت الحوائط و الشبابيك....المجاورة للأسرة






















قارن بين أحواض الزرع الواجهة ..في البلان...والمنظور
أوجدها في دور..ودور لا






















الجناح علي اليسار في البلان...أرتفاعه لحد نصف أرتفاع المبني












أشعة الشمس هناك قوية...فأوجد كاسرات شمس في الوجهة الجنوبية






















أستخدم أحواض زرع في الواجهات وأمام تدرج الحوائط



































فيديو...دقيقة واحدة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEl2WSvhaac​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مارس 2017)

10 صورة

برج سكني...كاليفورنيا
USA..Axis is downtown San Jos

جميل أستخدام مستويين للوجهة...أو كتلتين...من لونين مختلفين للزجاج...الأزرق و الأخضر
وختلاف أرتفاعهم في الأدور الأخيرة
وبروز أحدهما علي الأخر
وحتي ميل الزجاج الأخضر للخلف ولأعلي وتعاشقه مع الأزرق

والأرتدادت في الأدوار الأخير...وظهور الاعمدة الدائرية من داخل بوكسات الزجاج لعدة أدوار
وأنهائها بتغطية بارزة

وجميل أيضا أختراق حائط خرساني لمنتصف الوجهة...ببلاطات بلكوناته
وتفاعل وتضاد...الخرسانة والزجاج
في عناق القوي و الضعيف

هناك أختلاف في درجات لون نفس الزجاج...ربما يوجد ستائر تخينه بيضاء خلفها












تفاعل العموديين الظاهرين من قلب بوكس الزجاج...مع ظهور الأعمدة في أعلي

يقولون لبعضهم نحن من نفس العناصر....نحن من نفس العائلة... نحن المتشابهون في الطول و الرشاقة

جميل الأنحناء في واجهة الزجاج الأخضر...ووقفها عند بلكونة للكتلة الفلات..في الأسفل

ظهور في الجانب.... كتلة خرسانة بفتحاتها...في قلب الزجاج الأزرق







جميل أن يتفاعل المعماري مع عناصر مبناه بأنسجام... لينتج و يكون جمال
عن أخر لديه نفس الامكانيات...فينتج قبح يستمر لسنوات
ويسمي أيضا معماري







دعاية المشروع....درجات الأزرق والرصاصي
وأستخدم بدل حرف i...أسم المدينة أو المنطقة












تفاصيل الزجاج....والشبابيك
وبلاطات السقف













سحر العمود الطويل في الكورنر..مع أضاءات علي السقف












يتألق المبني بتصميمه ...في أي وقت وأي أضاءه 
وأي زوية رؤية












المبني علي شكل حرف L... نهايته من أعلي متشابهه
في الجنب والأمام 











من الداخل ...وأستخدام تشكيلات الخرسانة البيضاء
لتشكل الواجهات مع الزجاج
وتقف عند الأرتداد الاخير
























زاوية رائعة أخري









المعماري
C 2k Architectural




​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 مارس 2017)

D’Residences Medini﻿


الإليبس كعنصر مائي ...وأستخدم أجزاء من إليبس في اللاندسكيب..في عدة أماكن بالتصميم
وهناك خط طولي للأبراج العالية و كأنه يقطع الإليبس المائي والتصميم الي نصفيين




*
لاحظ ...شكل كل شارع داخلي في التصميم...الطولية و العرضية*
*كلها بها أنحناءات خفيفة...كأنها موجه*

*لاحظ المباني المرصوصة علي إليبس...علي اليسار*

*والمبني المتدرج علي اليمين...كجزء من إليبس...واللاند سكيب حوله كذلك*
*بعتبر بأفتراض...أن شكل ورقة الشجر إليبس..أي القوسين المتقاطعين*

*عناصر المياة امام وحول المباني الخارجية في الكورنر*​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 مارس 2017)

حلق بجناحيك ... وأكتشف العالم و العمارة و الفن ... وتحرر وأكتشف نفسك ... وإدرك طبيعتك .... مستقبلك...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2017)

الأقتراب من
ملاقف الهواء


من تراث الماضي....ومن العناصر الهامة في العمارة العربية و العمارة الإسلامية
ويعاد إستخدامها حاليا كما رأينا مشاريع سكنية في الامارات مثلا

الأعتماد علي العناصر الطبيعية في تحسين حرارة و التلطيف بالهواء بعيدا
عن الإجهزة و مساوئ إستخدامها
من إضرار صحية وإهدار طاقة 











لم اكن أعرف أن الملاقف تنقسم بحائط
دخول لرياح الهواء من إتجاهين
ربما يعتمد علي حسب إتجاهات الرياح بتلك المنطقة












وهنا الحائط يفصل ويقسم الملقف
جزء دخول و أخر لخروج رياح الهواء













* حوائط الملاقف تمتص الحرارة أثناء النهار
وتطلقها في المساء
لتدفء هواء الليل البارد

* الهواء الساخن يعمل علي صعود وتوجيه لهواء الليل البارد من خلال أبواب وشبابيك المبني

* نظام الملاقف يعمل بكفاءه عالية في المناطقة الحارة الجافة ذات تقلبات جوية عالية
أي البئية العربية

* عيوبه صعوبة الحماية من الامطار الغزيرة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2017)

اللعب بين المستطيل والمثلث


كتل المشروع مستطيل يخرج منه مثلثين بفناء
في توجية اخر وفي تبادل 
وحتي كورنر المستطيل 
يكوون مثلث اخر في تبادل مع كتلة المستطيل العليا بأعمدتها الزجزاج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2017)

تموج حائط جانبي البرجين في تبادل
وكوبري يصل بينهما 

يمكن أضافتها لعنصر مشروع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2017)

برجولة ديناميكية رائعة خصوصا 
إذا كانت تتفاعل مع و أمام كتل المشروع 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2017)

مبني قوس
قطاعه مربعين ينتهي بإحرف مشطوفة
وبلون مادة اخري لياكده

لتطل بمربعاتها كأعين لتري الخارج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 مارس 2017)

ألتواء المنحنيين في تباين
وتضاد في مستويين
بين الصغير العالي بزجاجه و اعمدته والكبير المحتوي
والمنحنيين في تضاد مع المبني الفلات flat






​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 مارس 2017)

ينضم لسلسلة مشاريع
مط عنصر في التصميم
وهنا الأليبس خصوصا وتلاحظه في أختلاف عروضه
​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 مارس 2017)

تنضم لسلسلة 
اللعب بالبلكونات

أستخدم أشكال الأورجانك والإليبس لتصميم البلكونات ببلاطة بيضاء بارزة بدروة زجاج ...
وخارجة من البوكس الزجاج




​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مارس 2017)

كتلتين تتماسا مع موجة
أو 
كتلتين تكوون موجة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مارس 2017)

التضاد قد يكوون مميز في التصميم
ولكن يجب أن يكوون في أنسجام مع تكووين المشروع

وتضاد فلات flat البرج مع تموجات السقف



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مارس 2017)

عناصر كتل المشروع بتشكل جزء من تفكير المصمم ليصل لما يريد بمبناه

في تلاقي بين الدائرة بفناءها الدائري 
وتلاقيها مع شكل يشبة ورقة الشجرة

والرائع حسن أختيار خطوط سقف الكتل ربطت بين الكتل
وكانها تخرج خارج مسار تماس الدائرة

واختار بعض وحدات السقف لرفع حروفها 
قد تكوون تشكيل و أضاءة ....او ملاقف هواء

لا ادري لماذا اختار ميل الاعمدة بهذة الطريقة؟!



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مارس 2017)

من أجمل تصميمات الجزر و البحر
هي المستوحاة من القواراب والأشرع
مثل برج العرب الرائع

وهنا قوس الشراع الخرساني وتموج لسطح الكيرتين وول....الزجاج
ذو العرض الرفيع ربما محلول غرف علي الجانبين وكوريدور ممر بينهما
فيحقق من خلال التمووج الرفيع رؤية أفضل
ومسطح خارجي اكبر

والقوارب المستوحاة منها تظهرعلي سطخ البحر 
بتموج شراعها البيضاء



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مارس 2017)

"مواصفات المباني الخضراء"


شروط ومواصفات المباني الخضراء بامارة دبي المطبقة 
بغرض تحسين اداء المباني وتخفيض استهلاك الطاقة والمياه والمواد وتحسين الصحة العامة للسكان
وتعزيز التخطيط والتصميم والتنفيذ والتشغيل للمباني
لبناء مدينة متميزة تتوافر فيها رفاهية العيش ومقومات النجاح.
..........................

تحميل شروط ومواصفات المباني الخضراء بصيغة pdf من موقع (mediafire).




http://www.mediafire.com/file/xvhatzxjbbn2jrz/%D8%B4%D8%B1%D9%88%D8%B7+%D9%88+%D9%85%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%B5%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%AA+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%8A+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AE%D8%B6%D8%B1%D8%A7%D8%A1.pdf




​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أبريل 2017)

من الأشكال المميزة 
شكل قطرة المياة 
سواء كانت مضغوطة أو مشدودة

وهنا بالبرج فتحة للسماء علي شكل قطرة الماء
وينتمي الي سلسلة الأبراج الملتوية
twist tower 

فيمميز بالالتواء و فتحة للسماء و الأدوار المفرغة الخضراء



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أبريل 2017)

‎Senan Al-masqari‎ 
استخدام الشجرة اﻹنشائية لتسقيف الفراغات الواسعه...مع توزيع وحدات الإضاءة عبر فروعها..
مطار شنغهاي-الصين










​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أبريل 2017)

شايف ال concept



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أبريل 2017)

12 صورة



مشروع تخرج متحف حربي ..
لطالب من فيتنام ..

فعلا شبه كثير من مشروع مكتبة الأسكندرية
نفس شكل قرص الشمس الدائري بميل
وهناك حتي جزء ناقص في مكتبة الأسكندرية ....وقصته أن قرص الشمس كان كامل في التصميم
ولكن فجاؤا بوجود مسرح علس شكل كرة
فأضطروا الي تغيير التصميم بقص جزء من الدائرة أو من قرص الشمس

وهنا في هذا المشروع يحدث أيضا
لينضم لسلسلة مشاريع
أستقطاع وخروج جزء من المبني
في تعبير جديد رائع

وقام بمعالجات مميزة بالواجهات والسقف






































































































​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2017)

أماكن الشبابيك والفتحات
تحدد مسارمرور الهواء في الفراغ
وتهوية الفراغ



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2017)

أسس التصميم

إضغط علي اللينك وإستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات


https://www.facebook.com/Skyand0.5/photos/a.1131296443555799.1073741895.1089428527742591/1131331686885608/?type=3&theater



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2017)

نظم الإنشاء المختلفة


إضغط علي اللينك ثم إنتظر وإستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1521976107820841&set=pcb.1521980437820408&type=3&theater



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2017)

Nabeel ALhaialy
الهندسة تحدي وابداع
مبنى اثناء مرحلة التشطيب - مدينة ميلان - ايطاليا -
تصميم زها حديد






الاعمدة الحائطين والزجاج بينهما
أظهرها شكل ال Twist tower
وفخامة لفكرة التويست الرأسي بضخامته






​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2017)

3 صور

وباقي الصور ال 120
ستجدها بصفحة رقم 463 تصميمات أعجبتني

بهذا اللينك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/engr374822-463.html


من اجمل المشروعات الحالية بالوطن العربي بمصر
بأستخدام past modren
بتطبيق فنون العمارة الإسلامية بمفرداتها ودمجها مع بعض بتعبير عصري مودرن
وإثبات بأن الحضارة الإسلامية بحضاراتها ومدارسها وعبقريتها
لا يوقفها زمان ولا مكان
لأعطاء راحة و طبيعيية و متنفس وجمال

"الجامعة الامريكية بالقاهرة"

مع المعماري المتمييز العبقري الفنان بأعماله التي تعتمد علي جمال وتناسق العناصر وحبه لإستخدام الحجر 
من أرض بيئة مشروعه 

المعماري : عبد الحليم ابراهيم عبد الحليم

, Carol R. Johnson Associates, Legorreta + Legorreta, Boston Design Collaborative
مشروع حرم الجامعة الامريكية الجديد بمدينة القاهرة الجديدة مقام على مساحة 260 فدان وتم الانتهاء من تشييده عام 2008 ويستوعب 5500 طالب و 1500 موظف وعضو هيئة تدريس وقد بلغت التكلفة حوالى 4000 مليون دولار امريكي.
يتميز المشروع بمحاولة الحفاظ على الهوية والاعتماد علي المعالجات البيئية الملائمة للمناطق الصحراوية والمناخ الحار الجاف مثل توجيه الفتحات باتجاه الرياح الشمالية واستخدام الافنية الداخلية, الحدائق والماء اللذان يساهمان في تبريد الهواء, استخدام حاجز نباتي للحماية من الرياح المحملة بالاتربة, استخدام الحجر الرملي في تشييد 80% من الحوائط الخارجية مما يساعد على إبطاء انتقال الحرارة, استخدام المواد قليلة الاستهلاك للطاقة والمعاد تدويرها في السور المحيط بالحرم الجامعي والحوائط الخارجية للمباني, بالاضافة الى الفصل التام بين مسارات الحركة للمشاة والسيارات والمواد وجعل محور الحركة الرئيسي للمشاة فقط.​​















أكثر المصمم من النوافير وعناصر المياة بالمشروع
كتكووين للندسكيب والجلسات
وأيضا لتلطيف وتبريد الهواء

والأباليق الحجر بلونين
و اختيار اللون كبياض لباقي المبني 












أكثر من الساحات بين المباني تتناسب مع طبيعة المشروع كجامعة 

وكسر وتغيير أتجاهات الحركة في المشروع 
واكثر من إستخدام الأفنية المفتوحة بالمباني




​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2017)

14 صور


Omar El-Shahawi
المشروع تصميم الجناج المصري في معرض Expo اللى هيتعمل في دبي في الامارات في 2020 
المفروض ان المنبى يكون رابط بين العمارة المستدامة لان ده من الشعارات المتسخدمة في المعرض و تاريخ البلد او حاجة في الحضارة بتاعتها 
فأنا صممت الجناح المصري انه يربط بين التقدم في التكنولوجيا و الاستدامة و ان المعرض ده كمان بيجيلوه زوار من مختلف انحاء العالم فعملته انه يبقى عباره عن سبع كتل كل كتله بتعرض حاجة تعبر عن قارة من 7 قارات في ايطار مصري 
و ان المبني ياخد شكل الدلتة عن مصب نهر النيل في البحر المتوسط ده باختصار 
في الLink هتلاقي الفكرة مشروحة بشكل احسن و معلومات اكتر


https://www.behance.net/…/50…/Egypt-Pavilion-Expo-Dubai-2020












دراسات المشروع:1- فكرة المشروع مبنية على خمس عوامل هي: امكانية التنقل, الاستدامة, التقاء الثقافات, التكنولوجيا و التجربة 

اولاً: امكانية التنقل بجعل ال7 كتل كمكان مفتوح مش مبنى مغلق ده بيدي انطباع بعدم التقيد و الحرية و بيمنع اي انقطاع بصري للزوار من مكان لاخر او Visual Continuity 

ثانياً: الاستدامة في ان المبنى مصمم من مواد جديدة تماماً معاد تدويرها و مكسية بTexture يشبه الطوب الفرعوني و التغطية مصنوعة من الFiber Glass الشفاف بقدر معين لاشغة الشمس لحماية الزوار 

ثالثاً: التقاء الثقافات ان المبنى مقسم لسبع اجزاء كل جزء بيعبر عن ثقافة قارة او بيتعرض فيه معروضات تعبر عن ثقافة شعوب مختلفة من جميع انحاء العالم 

رابعاُ: التكنولوجيا في استخدام احدث مواد في العالم حالياً في بناء و تصميم المبنى 

خامساً: التجربة في حركة سير الزوار في الجناح عن طريق 7 طرق مائية كطريقة للاستمتاع بالمعروضات بشكل مختلف و تعبير عن تقافة مصر من ايام الفراعنة لحد دلوقتي 
في التنقل من مكان لمكان عن طريق نهر النيل و تصميم الطرق المائية بحيث انها تاخد 60 مركب كل مركب بياخد 140 شخص 
يعني 8400 شخص في اليوم الواحد يعني في مدة المعرض 6 شهور 36.3 مليون شخص 
و دي اعلى نسبة زوار في المعرض ده من ساعة ما بدأ يتعمل

بالنسبة للطريقة الانشائية: المباني السبع كتل دي Truss system و عليها تغطية تشبه الحجر او الطوب الفرعوني 
و بالنسبة للتغطية هي مثبتة بالنظام اسمه Tree system او نظام انشائي يشبه الشجر و هو في نفس الوقت Trusses عشان يغطي مساحة التغطية الجناح كله.























































































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2017)

facade sketching

أضافة الخطوط الأورجانك علي تصميم الواجهات
الخطوط المستقيمة تضاد وتظهر الخطوط المنحنية







​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2017)

منشن لصاحبك اللى بيفونس اللوح 














​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2017)

3 صور


ساعات لما ييجي مشروع لاندسكيب بمسطحات كبيرة...بيكون في حيرة في ملء هذه الفرغات...
فأختارت هذا المشروع لمبني ...
ولكن يعطي أفكر لحسن تصميم فرغات اللاندسكيب مع وجود مناسيب...
فالمميز هنا....أستخدام حوائط خرسانة بيضاء بين المناسيب...وبأشكال موجات منحنية رأسية و أفقية ....
خصوصا بين المناسيب المختلفة...
أستخدام نوعين من ألوان الحشائش ...الأخضر الفاتح و الغامق....
أوجد عناصر مائية بين موجات الحشائش...موجهه أيضا... ويصبح اجمل لو في نخيل
أو أشجار بظلالها























​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2017)

صورة و تعليق





...موجات لممرات .... إليبسات...دوائر ..شكل الكليه ....عناصر مياة....تنوع أنواع الشجر وتنوع أخضريات اللون.... 
عناصر جميلة لتشكيل أي موقع عام ولاندسكيب مميز...إذا أحسن تصميم العلاقة بينهم...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2017)

باستغرب ان فيه موضوع زي هادا علي النت 
ولسة طلاب مشاريع التخرج مش عايزين يحاولوا يوفروا علي أهلهم فلوس
حاول مش هاتخسر ياليت الناس كلها تساعدنا بالنشرShare 
خلينا نساعد اهلنا ونوفر عليهم ماديًا في ظل الظروف المادية الصعبة وياليت ننشر الهاشتاج هادا 
وانا لا ألزم أحد ولكن حاول لو ما عرفتش كمل اللي انت فيه

#مشروع_التخرج_مجانًا
#انشر_في_الخير


- فيديو يشرح لأي مستخدم كيفية استخدام ملف العمل حتي لو بيشتغل من اي برنامج ونزلت شرحته بنفسي في جامعات مختلفة في مصر

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5rgZD5eP7I&list=PLspLRDdTmzXH58u_AptUvtOLKyY4UJhMw&index=2


- ملف العمل وطرق التحويل من اي برنامج انت بتشتغله وفيديوهات لأي استفسار

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1497597380545985/permalink/1640557269583328/



- ارقام تليفوناتي لدعمكم مجانًا لأي واحد عنده اي مشكلة حتي لو مهندس شغال في شركة وعايز اي مساعدة وبالتوفيق للجميع
01097924543
01127118338
01271629959

- وهادا جروب ربنا بيجعلني سبب فيه لتوفير فرص عمل لجميع المجالات شرفونا فيه

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1806775609540440/?ref=bookmarks


- بالله عليكم ساعدونا بالنشر Sharee وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم







​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 أبريل 2017)

الفريم الخارجي حول المبني يتألق ويرتفع و يكوون برجولة ويقابل أعمدة المبني
وفراغ ملفت بينه وبين المبني

والمربع الخشبي بفتحاته المربعة الصغير
مع مربعات تقسيم الكيرتينوول 
الزجاج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أبريل 2017)

3 صور





caltrava
هيكل عظمي لكائن ما....


































جميلة الشارع والممر خلال بواكي الهيكل العظمي لكائن المبني..






​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أبريل 2017)

8 صور


مخططات كاملة لفيلا سكنية ..

اللعب بالحجر بإستخدامه الذي يقلل الحرارة بالداخل ويوفر فاقد التكييف
وبالأبيض الصافي
وبال louvers الخشب البنية
بعناصرها النتشرة كمربع وبأحواض الزرع و حائط الباركينج للسيارة
وأمام الشبابيك

والرائع أن يمكن طييه كضلف كما بالصورة الرابعة
 
وظيفة وجمال لعماراتنا الحارة​​












































​





























​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أبريل 2017)

4 صور


مش متخيل نقاط تلاقي الفريمات ال X هل بعضها بارز وبعضها غاطس
لكي تكوون المثلثات المائلة عند تلاقيها 
ولتكوون الكتلة الأليبس للمبني ككل
أحتمال ونفس الفكرة بأن الفريمات او الاعمدة تبدء من الأرض لتكوون بواكي ممرات حول المبني مظللة وتنطلق باعليي كتشكيل معماري وربما إنشائي لهيكل المبني الخارجي وتحمل معها مسطحات الزجاج










4 الكثيير من الأبراج بيمييزها من الداخل وجود فرغات 
بين الهيكل الخارجي و كتل السلالم وفرغات الاستقبال لعدة ادوار وأستخدام جيد لل louvers الخشب برأسيتها تضاد المودرن وتعطي دفء له













كرر ال louvers الخشب أيضا بمسافاتها في السقف وبينها الإضاءات الأسبوتس 
وتظهر بدايات الاعمدة ال x في الخارج من خلف الزجاج










أعجبته لعبه ال louvers فكررها مرة برأستها ومرة أفقيتها ومرة في السقف وتأثير الفريمات المعدنية الخارجية و زجاج الأستخدامات الداخلية ... 
غير واضحة العلاقات ....فلا يوجد صور أخري




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2017)

Nabeel ALhaialy‎
عندما يبدع المهندس
مبنى الجذع الملتوي - السويد -





​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2017)

دي زحاليق بدل السلالم
ههههه 







​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2017)

تصميم من كردستان العراق لمتحف بانوراما
في كمية ظلال كويسة بميول المنحنيين بينهما كرة

التصميم كان محتاج صورأخري يبان فيها​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2017)

غموض بجمال بمشروعك

للأباليك بجوار الحائط بظلالها
​أو أي شغل حديد فورفورجية بمسافة قليلة من الحائط مع مصدر ضوء عالي مسلط عليه أو أمامه​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2017)

6 صور


النظام الانشائى المشدود ( الخيامى)

وجودها في أي مشروع بتزيد من أنطلاقه وتعبيره ولما لا 
وهي مستوحاة من خيامنا العربية 
ولكن هناك خوف من الأقتراب منها لعدم العلم بمادتها ومكوناتها ومن هيكلها المعدني و الويرز wires المشدود بها

















































​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2017)

تصميم الملاعب الرياضية


إضغط علي اللينك وإستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/architect.notes/photos/a.765807803586110.1073741892.220574138109482/765809706919253/?type=3&theaterhttps://www.facebook.com/architect.notes/photos/a.765807803586110.1073741892.220574138109482/765809706919253/?type=3&theater






​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2017)

مشروع تصميم وحدة سكنية للصيادين ببحيرة المنزلة ...
أولى عمارة- جامعة بورسعيد ...

إضغط علي اللينك وإستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/arch4human/photos/pcb.1457781727600488/1457780747600586/?type=3&theater










​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2017)

اسس تصميم قاعات المؤتمرات المختلفة ..


إضغط علي اللينك وإستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/architect....0574138109482/765536103613280/?type=3&theater








​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أبريل 2017)

اللعب بفريمات البوكسات البيضاء المستطيلة العرضية ببروزها 
وتضادها بالحوائط الحجر الرأسية و بالحوائط البيضاء الرأسية





​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أبريل 2017)

تصميم
Designed by santiago calatrava 

الفريمات تتراص وتشكل الاعمدة ثم تحمل الزجاج بينها وتشكل شكل منحني
وتنطلق لتخرج من التشكيل كريش أجنحة طائر 

فلا نلومه......فنان





​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أبريل 2017)

جميل...
ساعات بننسي انعكاسات مبني المشروع
علي سطح عنصر المياة بالمشروع...
وتأثيره
ولو في لقطة....






​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أبريل 2017)

مستويات ثلاثة للعب
للفريمات البيضاء
وللخشب
وحتي للزرع






​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 أبريل 2017)

الكمرات بتأثيرها المتطاير
وكأن حركة الطائرات تموج وتحرك ديناميكية التأثيير بالمواد
لبرج المراقبة
والمبني الأليبس يربط بين البرج والمبني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أبريل 2017)

عندما يستمر تفاعل التصميم 
كحفر علي الأثاث و أستيكر بالحائط
أنه أشبه
بأستمرار التصميم والتفاعل بين المباني واللاندسكيب







​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أبريل 2017)

برامج اوتوديسك 
بالكراك


انا ملاحظ ان ناس كتير عندها مشكلة في البرامج وتسطيبها 
طيب نركز بقي لحظة مع بعض
مبدائيا ده لينك لتحميل كل برامج شركة اوتوديسك والكراك بتاعها
http://www.modoid.net/
…/12/01/free-download-autodesk-progr…/
ده لينك تاني لتحميل كل البرامج الهندسية سواء مدني او معمار بالكراك بتاعها 
http://advanceddesigners.weebly.com/softwares.html
طيب نزلت البرنامج والكراك اعمل ايه ؟؟
فيديو شرح ازاي تفعل الكراك وتسطب برنامج الاوتوكاد ومعظم برامج اوتوديسك شبه
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZbpdqzvIfM
فيديو شرح ازاي تفعل برامج csi sap 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW6s3iXmdjo
فيديو شرح ازاي تفعل برنامج etabs 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKvE8V3USxc
Share







​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أبريل 2017)

الأبيض و الأسود الرصاصي في تضاد
وتدرجات وعشوائية المثلثات بمصمتها وفرغاتها
والتفريغ في قلب تكووين الكتل
للمدخل والبلكونات




​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أبريل 2017)

لذيذ أختلاف لون الزجاج
والبيج برأسيتهما
 وكذلك حركة التموجات بالكتل بالواجهة الأمامية و الجانبيتين






​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أبريل 2017)

الفريمات المعدنية ولكن ما وظيفتها في الكتل بمحورها الطويل
والمصمت الأسود بمحورها
وحركة رباعيات الكتل في عدة أتجاهات 
وفراغ الباثيو يربط بينهم





​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

جمال تصاميم حضانات وأماكن الاطفال
بأفكارها الحرة وديناميكيتها
وألوانها الجذابة
كأنها الحياة بألونها....وبهجتها


















جميل فكرة رسومات الغاطس بإضاءتها الخفية
وتعطي أفكار لتصميمها بأسلوب اخر
في بهو مدخل او مكتب.....ألخ





​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

اللعب بالفريمات قد تكون خشب
كاعمدة وقصيرة كتشكيل بالواجهات مع الإنحناءات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

فقط حركة تبادلية بين الدور والاخر رأسيا
وكذلك أفقيا
ببروز احدي فريم الشكل الرباعي



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

القمر....وانعكاسه....
قد تؤثر في جمال لقطة منظور المشروع

​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

كتلة مستطيلة يتخللها إسطوانات
وموجات 
وتحريك الكتل والفرغات




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

علاقات
الإليبسات المكتملة و الناقصة 
و الدوائر
و خروج عن مسار الأليبس بتماس
وتموجات
يربط بينها بعلاقات و أتزان





​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

فرغات قلب الأبراج وتكراره
بالدبل هايت الاعمدة والنصف دائرة
ويتفاعل مع برجولة السطح بلونه الأبيض وربطهم بالإنحناءات




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

تأثير الكوليسترا بتأثيرها وتفاصيلها 
لمبني فندق بالمدينة المنورة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

كونسبت....concept
أحترس....الفك المفترس

















​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

شركه هندسيه تحتفل بعيدها الخمسين 





برسومات أتوكاد علي التورتات
​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

الكونسبت ....براية للأقلام









​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

أنتشرت عندنا فكرة العناصر المائية بجوار وملاصقة وتحت السكن
قد بدءتها بكثرة سنغافورة
وربما مأخوذة من جريان أنهار الجنة تحت القصور
ربنا يجعلنا و أياكم من أهلها

وهنا بألوان الشمس الذهبية والبرتقالية و السيمون
ودرجات أختلافها مشرقة
مع النخيل والنجيلة والزرع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

Mohammed Bourass‎
موقع تركي لتحميل موديلات 3d فيه المجاني والمدفوع 
(لازم السجل في الموقع من أجل التحميل)
الموقع هنا :
https://3dearth.org/





​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

تنتمي لسلسلة
الفريمات المعدنية تكمل الأبراج

ولعب أورجانك بين البلكونات والزجاج




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

رائعة وحالمة
تلك الرسومات التي تربط الاخراج الواقعي بخيال الأسكتش




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

فرصة رائعة



محمد معوض عبدالمهدي
مميز ب امتداد max
655 مشهد من مشاهد الكلاسيك لعشاق الكلاسيك بروابط مباشرة

http://file-upload.com/d/4B1j
http://file-upload.com/d/4B1k
http://file-upload.com/d/4B1l
http://file-upload.com/d/4B1mاو
http://media4up.com/u6kye0lz2vsb
http://media4up.com/rs1etlqyt8fi
http://media4up.com/4stdsxpw0xfo
http://media4up.com/wppj1byi0c1m
شرح طريقة التحميل
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1822648824722613&set=a.1488917871429045.1073741827.100009325401179&type=3&theater





​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

الفن لا ينتهي بالاندسكيب





​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

الأبواب و الشبابيك


مجموعة تفاصيل لنماذج الابواب والشبابيك

إضغط علي اللينك وأنتظر ثم إستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/architect....0574138109482/770028893164001/?type=3&theater





​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

المتاحف



امثلة ونماذج مختلفة لتصميم المتاحف بكافة انواعها .....
م.محمد مجدي​​


إضغط علي اللينك وأنتظر ثم إستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/arefeat74/photos/a.654389214701633.1073741837.566798456794043/654389221368299/?type=3&theater




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

“ لو إستطعت تصميم شئ 
ستستطيع تصميم كل شئ “
Massimo Vignelli









​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

عندما يفهم مصمم كوبري المشاة 
عقلية المستخدمين...
وبيوفر في أستهلاك السلالم....













​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

الفريمات بإستطالتها
ترتفع محلقة للسماء ولتكوون برجولة السقف 
ونهايات المبني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2017)

7 صور


بعض مباني موقعه يصطف ليطل علي البحر
والأخري تتفاعل مع بعضها في عدة أتجاهات
بعضها يتبادل بالتموج
والاخري تنسلب لتكون الدائرة مع اللاندسكيب
​








التدرجات لتكشف وتحمي وتظلال ما بينها من زجاج
​









تبادل الأليبسين باختلاف أحجامهما
تناسب الواجهة بفتحاتهما للسماء

وممكن تناسب أيضا كفكرة للبلان PLAN
​








الأبراج تتمايل وترقص مع الرياح
وكذلك بلكوناتها
​










جميل عند وجود علاقة بين التجاري الأفقي وربطه ببرجه اللاندمارك
وعلاقة عكسية بتضاد للتفاصيل بينهما 
تقل التفاصيل بالبرج وتزداد بعدا في التجاري
لتوجد أتزان في الكتلة

وجميل تفريغات المداخل وكأنها كهوف بالكتلة

ويناسب عنق غاطس منتصف البرج لمن اعلي لأسفل ليعطي فرصة للكتلة الأفقية للخروج والأطلال علي البحر
​









مشروع سكني زها حديد وربطه بالأرض.....ولكنه جميل في لقطات مثل هنا
وعنيف أو قاسي في لقطات أخري
​










البرج ينطلق في الهواء ليكون أرتدادت ربما لخدمات ترفيهية للبرج في تدرج
​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2017)

اكبر مجموعة واجهات معمارية أوتوكاد








واجهات (كلاسيك و اسلامي وفرعوني و غيره )

http://www.mediafire.com/file/op85rfah0xdsqbt/%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%AC%D9%87%D8%A7%D8%AA-elevations+%28bassem+nasr%29.rar

أو

https://goo.gl/Vw2Jbf







​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2017)

لاندسكيب تخطيط عمراني - Urban Landscape
تحميل مباشر:

http://adyou.me/Hl76



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2017)

وحتي هذة الفكرة يمكن اعادتها بطرق اخري لتصميم مبني او مشروع


جميل عندما يطلق المصمم ابداعه

وهنا وكانه يرجع الخشب الي طبيعاته الخشبية 
ودائريته في جزع الشجر 
في تعبير جديد


ولم يكتفي بدائريته بالحوائط بل اطلقها غاطسة وسط أثاث المكتب
وترك علي الحائط شرائط الخشب حرة مشتتة

وكانها يعيد تفكيرنا الي أنها فقط شرائط خشبية 








​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2017)

افكار حلوه للاظهار



ده اظهار لمشاريع سنه اولي في فيتنام 
احنا ماكناش في سنه اولي يا جماعه 
شويه افكار حلوه للاظهار ان شاء الله تفيدكم 

إضغط علي اللينك وأنتظر ثم إستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/Skyand0.5/photos/a.1147061681979275.1073741937.1089428527742591/1147063775312399/?type=3&theater





​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2017)

مشاريع أستادات ومدرجات

Stadium Projects


​إضغط علي اللينك وأنتظر ثم إستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات

​https://www.facebook.com/IDesignZoOone/photos/a.450653775274435.1073741895.303668029973011/450653891941090/?type=3&theater





​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2017)

3 صور



محطة قطارات
Ede-Wageningen Train Station | Mecanoo


وبرج اللاندمارك بالساعات التي تمميز محطة القطارات
وكانها مسلة النسب بتأثير شجري لمادتها و لنقاشاتها

وأستمر اللعب بتأثير الخشب في تدرجات للسطح
وزجاج بتقسمه للحوائط 












البرجولات الخشب الضخمة وهي ربما قطاعات خشب
أو حديد بتجليد خشب بأشكال مثلثة
تنفذ الضوء وترمي ظلال











تأثير البرجولات الخشب المثلثة من أسفل بالبدروم
بحوائطه الحجر
وتقسيمات الأرضيات أيضا شرائط مثلثات
بين الغامق والفاتح





​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أبريل 2017)

درجات الألوان دي جميلة....لو لونت بها أي لوحة او مشروع
كلما زادت الدرجات المتقربة...مثل عدة درجات متقربة للبيج...وكذلك للأخضر
كلما كان التلوين منسجم ومتجانس وهارموني....
سواء كان متدرج (تون).....أو مركز في مناطق
​




​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أبريل 2017)

مشروع مكتبة الطفل


أولى عمارة 2015/2016
أرض المشروع : حديقه الأزهر / حديقة الأسرة
هندسة المطرية



^_^


إضغط علي اللينك وأنتظر ثم إستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/arch2018/photos/a.1184317958247256.1073741867.990171894328531/1184318161580569/?type=3&theater





​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أبريل 2017)

طلاب معماريون يصنعون ماكيت لمدينة باستخدام البسكويت والشوكلاته والجوكليت.. ♡



♥♡ ابدااع



​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أبريل 2017)

جميلة خروج وانطلاق كتلة الرصاصي بمادته بأرتداد من بين الأبيض
والبرجولة البيضاء تربط بين الرصاصي والابيض
وكذلك تشكيل الخشب الغاطس واللعب بين المستطيلات والمربع 
والشبابيك الرفيعة بإستطالتها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أبريل 2017)

رائع دائما فراغ قلب المبني
ومن حوله الفريمات وبرجولة السقف
ثم ميول وأنكسار بفريمات المبني وربط جيد بتجاري الأرضي والميزانين




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أبريل 2017)

الأليبس ellipse
بفراغاته
وغالبا صالة متعددة الأغراض تعتلي الأليبس
 وتطل علي العنصر المائي
 ويخرج من الأليبس بتهريب محاور الكتل الاخري ومنها المستطيلة والمربعة
وتكووين فراغات وتهوية فيما بينها....
مناسبة لما تحتاجه المباني التعليمية....مثلا





​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2017)

لا تنتهي مفاجأت التأثير الشجري في الديكور
واللعب بقباب ذهبية مضيئة بالسقف 
تتفاعل مع النصف كور بنية اللون





​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

20 صورة



مشروع أبراج الحجر....Stone Towers
أسم جذاب لبلد الحجارة والاهرامات....أنطلقت به زها حديد في تصميم مشروعها الذي لم ينفذ بعد بمصر.....
والأحجار تشكل الواجهات وترمي بظلالها علي مسطحات الزجاج.....
وتصطف في الموقع العام ولكنها هذة المرة ليست كإصطفاف حجارة الاهرامات....
ولكنها أصطفاف مودرن متناغم مع باقي الموقع المتموج....
مشروع ملئ بالتكرارات المتناغمة....






































































































































































































مشروع
أبراج الحجر

لزها حديد





​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

الفيديو يوضح كيف إستيحاء الفكرة من الجبال ومن الأثار الفرعونية
ويوضح الفرغات والحركة بينها
والساحة الضخمة بين الأبراج























​​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

جميل....
أن يستفيد أستاذ العمارة المصمم ويحول فكرة الأعمدة الفرعونية لمعبد
لبوابات جامعة عين شمس....لتصبح رمز يستمر لزمن...
يشكل بها جمال ورؤية...
وبعد مادي ومعنوي.....
ويربطنا بحضارتنا القديمة ليوقظ بها قدرات الشباب .....
وتصبح رمز في هذا المكان كلما ممر به....​​​​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

لوحات مشروع رسومات تنفيذية






​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

من فوق مدنى ومن تحت عماره








​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

تصميم 


معارض سيارات


https://www.facebook.com/architect.notes/photos/a.773417622825128.1073741904.220574138109482/773417686158455/?type=3&theater





​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

إذا كان لديك

مشروع بطراز إسلامي



تصاميم داخلية بطابع اسلامي




^_^ 
شاهد روعة وجمال استخدام العناصر الاسلامية في التصاميم الداخلية



^_^



https://www.facebook.com/be.creative2arch/photos/a.1624547127861376.1073741968.1378860099096748/1624550837861005/?type=3&theater






​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أبريل 2017)

تنضم لسلسلة المظلات والكباري الطائرة 
تربط بين مباني المشروع





​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أبريل 2017)

تنضم لسلسلة 
البلكونات تشكل المبني
وهنا ببروزها تشكل شكل منحنيات
ونهاية المبني بدروة سطح عريضة أو حائط مصمت





​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أبريل 2017)

الإليبس بميله في أرض المشروع 
وباقي كتل المشروع تلتف حوله لتكوون إليبسات ناقصة
وإليبس المنتصف ينتهي بمبني مرتفع وكأنه لاندمارك للمشروع





​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أبريل 2017)

هل كوبري المشاة دة تحفة معمارية ام فشل فى التصميم اترك لكم التعليق ؟
Amr Rabee​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2017)

كليه فنون وعمارة سنغافورة





واعتلاء الأسطح....وتكسية الأسطح بالحشائش لتخفف من فقد الحرارة بالمبني
وتلطيف له وللسطح
بمجموعة من ال curves المتقاطعة







​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2017)

من العمارة التكعيبية
واللعب بالكتل ببروز و أرتدادات
سواء كتل مربعة أو مستطيلة
ترمي ظلال علي الواجهات
وتخلخل الهواء من خلالها
ويستفاد منها لعمل البلكونات و أحواض الزراع





​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2017)

القماش الخيامي محببة ربما لأنها مقتبسة من العمارة العربية
وأستخدامه كمظلة للبلكونة 
ولجلسة حمام السباحة 
وتثبيته بأوتاد معدنية مائلة

في علاقة رائعة مع مياة حمام السباحة
وبرجولات الخشب أيضا ككجلسات







​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أبريل 2017)

تناغم بين كتل المشروع
بأشكاله الموجة و حرف الواو 
ومبني الكورنر
وربط بينهم أيضا في معالجة السقف بفتحاته وتفاصيلها
ومعالجة الواجهات وتشابهها
وأنفتاح الأربع مباني علي عنصر مياة بقلب المشروع ومن البحر
ومن حولها تتراص المباني الصغيرة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أبريل 2017)

8 صور



الظلال والضوء

وتأثيرها علي التصميم
وبيكون لها تأثير رائع علي جمال أي مشروع وتفاصيله
أي ممكن تجعل في كل لقطة من لقطات مشروعك تحفة خاصة بها
والجميع يتفاعل مع بعض
سواء كطالب أو أي مشروع شغل

إوجد تفاعل غريب وجديد بين الشباك وبين الإضاءة الطبيعية 
وبين شرائط تبليط الأرضية و أتجاههه












تأثير الشبابيك المستطيلة الطولية الرفيعة
وأستمرارها مع القبو
وظلالها












تشكيلات متموجة بعمقها الذي يكسر أشعة الشمس بظلال
ومبالغة بتكرار الوحدات بضخامة اكبر في التصميم للحوائط
لتتضاد بجمال












تأثير الكولسيترا الإليبسات مختلفة الأحجام
بظلالها وفتحاتها علي الفراغ الداخلي













مربعات السقف بفتحاتها وإضاءاتها الطبيعية وبعضها معتم
وهروب خطوط الحوائط بإنكسار
بتأثير رائع للظلال علي حسب التصميم













الكوليسترا بزحارفها للسقف ثم تكمل كفتحات تسمح بالإضاءات الطبيعية 
والظلال













تموجات مختلفة تصنع جمال وتلقائية للفراغ
والإضاءات الطبيعية من أعلي
ما بين الحائط والسقف
وتأثير الشجرة في الفراغ مع الضوء والظلال













ساحة للصلاة بالمظلات الشجرية وتأثيرها
ربما من ساحات المسجد النبوي







​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أبريل 2017)

​



مصممين الماكس 
تصميم داخلي فندق


Filename: yen.110116.1.15-SUITES-HOTEL-vol-1.rar 
Size: 317.6 MB
Filename: yen.120116.980-suites-vol-2.rar 
Size: 200.6 MB
Filename: yen.130116.1.21-SUITES-HOTEL-vol-3.rar 
Size: 255.7 MB
Filename: yen.150116.885-suites-hotel-vol-4.rar 
Size: 152.7 MB
Filename: yen.160116.1.46-suites-hotel-vol-5.rar 
Size: 245.5 MB
Filename: yen.170116.1.26-SUITES-HOTEL-vol-6.rar 
Size: 176.5 MB
http://file-upload.com/d/4Tf7
http://file-upload.com/d/4TfB
http://file-upload.com/d/4TfE
http://file-upload.com/d/4TfG
http://file-upload.com/d/4TfH
http://file-upload.com/d/4TfJ
http://file-upload.com/d/4TfM
http://file-upload.com/d/4TfO
http://file-upload.com/d/4TfP​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أبريل 2017)

تصميم_داخلي

موسوعة عن تناسق الالوان في الفراغ الداخلي ...
تساعدك في اختيار الوان تصميمك..


https://www.facebook.com/archiarts2000/photos/a.845724068891282.1073741972.696816497115374/845727442224278/?type=3&theater





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أبريل 2017)

لكل الناس الي بتدور علي مشاريع مختلفة dwg
مطارات - مستشفيات - مراكز ثقافية - ترفيهية - رياضية - مستشفيات - مباني ادارية - ......
اكبر تجميعة لمشاريع معمارية مميزه ممكن تفيدك ****
شير و عرف اصحابك ***

أ-موسوعة الاتوكاد المعماري

1-تصميم معماري
(مطارات)
ملف اتوكاد لمحطة ركاب بمطار
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1117404675021460/

(سكني)
ملف اتوكاد شامل لتصميم فيلا الحمايمي (هام جدا)
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1119527744809153/

(مباني معارض)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم معرض سيارات
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1142288262533101/

(مباني ادارية)
ملف اتوكاد التصميم المعماري لبرج خليفة دبي
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1142277169200877

ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مبني اداري - فرش شامل
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1142270085868252/

ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مبني اداري رائع
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1142250302536897/

ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مبني اداري
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1131929976902263/

ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مبني اداري
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1131428530285741/

(مسارح)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مسرح
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1131404333621494/

ملف اتوكاد لمخطط مسرح كامل
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1131388656956395/

ملف اتوكاد مسرح شامل(هام جدا)
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1119543614807566/

(مستشفيات)
ملف اتوكاد معماري مستشفي اورام كفر الشيخ
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1131253476969913/

ملف اتوكاد لحيز معمل تحليل مستشفي
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1125289047566356/

ملف اتوكاد مستشفي الملك فيصل السعودية
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1124874197607841/

ملف اتوكاد لحيز خدمات مستشفي
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1123591334402794/

ملف اتوكاد لحيز غرف عمليات
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1123584027736858/

ملف اتوكاد عن حيزات مستشفي (هام جدا)
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1122179544543973/

(صالة مغطاة)
ملف اتوكاد لمبني صالة مغطاة
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1128394203922507/

(ملاعب)
ملف اتوكاد لمشروع ملعب كورة سلة
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1127601890668405/

ملف اتوكاد لمشروع استاد كامل هام جدا
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1116291735132754/

(فنادق)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم فندق 5 نجوم
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1131462873615640/

(متاحف)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم متحف
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1140306036064657/

(مساجد)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مسجد خادم الحرمين الشرفين-بالقطيف
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1138582159570378/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/permalink/1138586546236606/

(مطاعم)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مطعم شامل التفاصيل
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1138553122906615/

(مول تجاري)
ملف اتوكاد مول تجاري (هام جدا)
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1119536124808315/
______________________________________

المصدر:
https://www.facebook.com/memdesign2/posts/1314604698588017







​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أبريل 2017)

الفن المعماري مرتبط بإسلوب الحياة....​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أبريل 2017)

للبحوث...أو لذكرها في المشروع

جميع انواع الارضيات ... 

(الباركيه - البورسلين - السيراميك - موزايكو - اسمنتيه - جيرانيت - 
رخام - فينيل - زجاجيه - انترلوك - المطاطية - المطبوعه )...

مهندس_محمد_مجدي


https://www.facebook.com/arefeat74/...6798456794043/861854640621755/?type=3&theater

​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أبريل 2017)

رائع
إستخدم الكثيير من جماليات العمارة past modern
الإسلامية المودرن

الأباليق بخطوطها العريضة بدرجتي لونيين
المبالغات بالأرش الكبير و أخر للمدخل وعلاقتهم بباقي الأرشات مختلفة العروض والاطوال
خروج مفاجأة للبلكونات من بين الزجاج
المشربيات بجمالها المفقود حاليا
الكرانيش الخشب بتفاصيلها
الاعمدة
الزخارف بتفاصيلها
اجتمعت مع بعضها بتألق وجمال وبساطة من المصمم






​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2017)

في عناصر مميزة
موضوع الزجاج في الدور الاول الميزانين
وبرضه في اعلي البرج في الكورنر

ولكن الجديد أضافة تأثير بصري خدعة بحركة بسيطة
بإنحناء الستارة والدروة البيج بطول العمارة في البلكونات

مع مفاجأة الأرش والفرغات بإرتداد السطح 

واللعب بألوان البيج والرصاصي والأبيض بالقلب




​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2017)

‎وفاء الدنينى‎ 
مبانى بتشجع الطالب على الابداع
اييه سرحت بخيالى افتكرت قسم عمارة الزقازيق ويارتنى ماسرحت










​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2017)

اللعب بفريمات الكتل البيضاء 
بإنكسارات مع flat
وارتداد
ومن وراءها بتأثير خشبي وأيضا حول المدخل





​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مايو 2017)

كونسبت






​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مايو 2017)

ينضم الي سلسلة مباني 

اللعب بين نسب المربعات و المستطيلات 
فلا تعرف إذا كانت مستطيلات أو مربعات
والدروات للبلكونات والكمر وال louvers تساعده في ذلك

وبدء التشكيل ب 9 مربعات تعطي مربع كبير فصلها بفريم أبيض
بإنكسار عن الفريم البيج الكبير
وبينهم أيضا بلكونات عاطسة مربعة

وحتي رقم 20 للبيت غاطس بداخل مربع







​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مايو 2017)

اللعب بالكتل الضخمة

ما بين الأبيض والرصاصي والتأثير الخشبي والتأثير الطيني
وكرة كبيرة معدنية لامعة تشارك في التشكيل
وتخفف من كتله






​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مايو 2017)

تدرج أفقي ورأسي وما بينهما فتحات شريطية للشبابيك الغاطسة
وأيضا تدرج في تبليطات اللاندسكيب

والكتل تشكل منحنيين متقاطعين ...أوأجزاء دوائر
أو موجة كبيرة

وجميل تغطية السقف الفرميد المنحنية تغطي المدخل والإستخدامات




​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مايو 2017)

6 صور

ينتمي لسلسلة اللعب 
بالعناصر الضخمة

يمتد من كمر أفقي كمظلة للأرضي و كسور
ويمتد كرأسيات بأختلاف تشكيها
ملتفه...مسلوبة....منكسرة...مشطوفة
وكانهل كاسرات أشعة الشمس
تحوي ما بينها العناصر الزجاج بكاسرات louvers رفيعة رأسية
وبلاطات الأدوار تظهر فيما بينها

























































​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مايو 2017)

العمارة فقط هي من تبقي فوق السحاب....​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2017)

مشاريع مستشفيات اوتوكاد كاملة ..


http://www.mediafire.com/file/aig5sm6a93j8ev6/%D9%85%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%B4%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%A7%D8%AA.rar







​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2017)

محاور اللوحة....الاكسات 
والتنفيذ






​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2017)

مشروع مول تجاري
دفعة تانية عمارة
المعهد العالي للهندسة والتكنولوجيا بالتجمع الخامس

https://www.facebook.com/archiarts2000/photos/pcb.1079755068821513/1079753908821629/?type=3&theater​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2017)

الاسس والمعايير المعمارية التصميمية للمستشفيات ....

https://www.facebook.com/arefeat74/...6798456794043/862184580588761/?type=3&theater




​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2017)

معلومات عامة عن تصميم المطارات

https://www.facebook.com/architect.notes/photos/a.778727902294100.1073741923.220574138109482/778727988960758/?type=3&theater





​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2017)

3 صور


Cleveland Rock and Roll Hall of Fame Museum


























​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/architect.notes/photos/a.777330079100549.1073741911.220574138109482/777330362433854/?type=3&theater






​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/architect.notes/photos/a.777736175726606.1073741914.220574138109482/777736285726595/?type=3&theater





​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2017)

دراسات


مفيد لو بتعمل دراسات عن المشروع
أو معلومات عن بدايات المشروع


https://www.facebook.com/architect.notes/photos/a.777734705726753.1073741913.220574138109482/777734762393414/?type=3&theater






​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2017)

تداخل الكتل
وتضاد المنحني والمنكسر مع flat
وأختلاف زوايا التوجية




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مايو 2017)

حلقة بحث عن تغطيات الأسقف الإنشائية
الجزء الاول : الأساليب التقليدية
التالي




الجزء الثانى :- الأساليب المتطورة 
الجزء الثالث :- تفاصيل إنشائية وطرق تشطيب الأسقف


https://www.facebook.com/arch.twenty.two/photos/a.839977709489325.1073742149.169976279822808/839977792822650/?type=3&theater




​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 مايو 2017)

مشروع تصميم ملجأ للأيتام بمنطقه عابدين 
لطلبة ثالثة عمارة 
جامعة 66 أكتوبر

https://www.facebook.com/archiarts2000/photos/pcb.1089008457896174/1089006707896349/?type=3&theater






​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 مايو 2017)

مَساقِط أُفقية للفَنادِق.

https://www.facebook.com/ICEMUSC/photos/pcb.1543407732359481/1543406169026304/?type=3&theater




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يوليو 2017)

Rana El hadedi
إتزان في ديناميكية حركة الكتل
وخروج كتلة من فراغ المنتصف 
وجديد ربطها بأعمدة 
تتماشي مع خروج كتلة المدخل في فراغه بالأرضي
وكذلك أعمدة الأرضي...







​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يوليو 2017)

مجموعة كبيرة من المشاريع الهندسيه المتنوعة

http://www.mediafire.com/file/7hel2mss1jip1k6/%D9%85%D8%B4%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%B9+%D8%A3%D9%88%D8%AA%D9%88%D9
%83%D8%A7%D8%AF.rar





​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2017)

​





​مجموعة أشخاص عرب 3D




في غاية الروعة .. أكيد هتحتاجهم في تصميماتك .. متنساش تعمل Tag لأصحابك 

للتحميل (ميديافير) : http://bit.ly/2rqRrjs




للمزيد من البلوكات يرجى زيارة موقعنا : https://thepage101.blogspot.com/​​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2017)

تغيير أتجاة كتل المشروع
حيوية وقوة وإطلالة لأي مشروع
وينوع في الفرغات بين الكتل 
.
وهنا زاد جمالا أستخدامه للكوليسترا بفتحاتها في التشكيل والتوجية مع الكتل
وأكد محور الكتلة بالكورنر بخروجها بممر ثم كمرفأ مربع فوق سطح المياة
.
وكتل الكباري الطائرة رائعة خلقت فرغات من تحتها وتواصل
.
ونعومة شفافية و إضاءة الزجاج تضاد صلادة وعتامة الخرسانة
.
ولم ينسي فتحات تطل علي المياة وكانها تخلخل وتتواصل بين الممرات والمشروع و بين الموقع....في تعشيق وتداخل





​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2017)

تجويفات المباني...
مفاجأة وأثارة






​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2017)

الفن لا ينتهي
سواء
المعماري...اللاندسكيب
الديكور
ببسيط الفكرة من الشماسي بألوانها المليانة حياة وتفاؤل 
تحرر الأفكار خارج الصندوق
زي الراجل اللي طلع الثلاجة معظمها برة الجدار
فاكرين




.
المعماريين والديكور صناع الجمال
والحياة​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أغسطس 2017)

مكتبة متنوع و شاملة أوتوكاد معمارية : 

نقوشات اسلاميه 



 - حمامات سباحه



 - شبابيك - سيارات



- 
اطقم صحيه 



 -اشجار



 - اشخاص



 ... 



https://goo.gl/xUKsdP






​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أغسطس 2017)

شكل الكلي
من الأشكال المستخدمة كثيرا لمثلا
حمامات السباحة و لتشكيل مناطق الحشائش الخضراء
ومناطق الرمال
وحتي هنا بالمبني....
فشكلها مألوف وديناميك وإنسيابي.....
ولا تمل منه العين...مهما تكرر لنفس المشروع...أو لمشاريع أخري
ويفضل اللعب بأختلاف مساحتهم...
أو عكس الأتجاه وكأنه في رقصة...​








​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أغسطس 2017)

EM-v169 Exercise + maps
[Skp]

Download:bit.ly/2vACTl4
pass:dnzzf71ybmqk
By:3Dbook

https://www.facebook.com/noTTo3Ds/photos/a.223799017781995.1073741830.219556681539562/777316979096860/?type=3&theater






​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2017)

6 صور






الأمواج المتلاطمة.....
مسرح موسيقي ...بكوريا الجنوبية
وتصميم يحاكي الأطلالة علي المحيط و امواجه
وربما أثرت علي موسيقي المبني و تصميمه
ونغماتها المتلاطمه....
حتي أختار الخلفيات سواء للسماء أو للضوء العاتم و للأمواج وكأنها تعبر أيضا مع التصميم
سيمفونية الأخراج مع التصميم ومكمله له....هي عناصر تممييز المشروع
Crashing Waves | Form4 Architecture








































​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أغسطس 2017)

موقع به لينكات لكل ما تحتاجه عن الأسكتشب من مصادره....
تحميل جميع الأصدرات مجانا....مجسمات 3D
ماتريلز....ألخ


http://www.arch2o.com/sketchup-tutorials-for-architects-useful-web-sites-resources/








​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أغسطس 2017)

No need paper






​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أغسطس 2017)

20 لينك



كل ما تحتاجه من مراجع التخطيط العمراني بالغة العربية


دليل تخطيط الخدمات التجارية في المدن
http://bit.ly/2vsgq93

دليل تخطيط الأسواق الشعبية
http://bit.ly/2xnd48H


دليل المعايير التخطيطية للخدمات
http://bit.ly/2xDrhxA


دليل الاستعلامات الإقليمية الخاصة
http://bit.ly/2vsvOC4


دليل تصميم الأرصفة والجزر بالطرق والشوارع
http://bit.ly/2wfqpQ0


دليل تخطيط مراكز المعارض للمدن
http://bit.ly/2xD7myT


دليل تخطيط مراكز الاحياء والمجاورات السكنية
http://bit.ly/2vhGQyg


دليل المعدلات والمعايير التخطيطية للخدمات التعليمية
http://bit.ly/2wJeLjG


دليل المعايير التخطيطية لمواقف السيارات
http://bit.ly/2xDfD5F


دليل إعداد وتحديث المخططات الإقليمية
http://bit.ly/2iyA2pQ


دليل إعداد وتحديث المخطط الهيكلي للمدن
http://bit.ly/2xDgsLQ


دليل إعداد وتحديث المخطط الهيكلي للقرى
http://bit.ly/2wA0PrA


دليل معالجة و تخطيط الفراغات في المدن
http://bit.ly/2vsrIu0


دليل تنفيذ ومتابعة المخططات الإقليمية
http://bit.ly/2wJfQYT


دليل تنفيذ المخططات الهيكلية للمدن
http://bit.ly/2iAspPO


دليل تفعيل التنمية المستدامة في التخطيط
http://bit.ly/2wfvTua


دليل المصطلحات التخطيطية لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية
http://bit.ly/2wzQMTz


دليل تصميم عناصر فرش الشوارع
http://bit.ly/2xDrpx4


دليل المحافظة على التراث العمراني
http://bit.ly/2xnyxhI


password : arch-tech


المصدر: 

https://www.facebook.com/archtech96...377938261008/1506024059463061/?type=3&theater





​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 سبتمبر 2017)

البرجولات 
مكمل أساسي في التصميم 
منها المداخل ومنها الربط بين المباني
تربط الموقع العام
للاندسكيب مع المباني
حرة تعبر عن التصميم
قد تكون خشبية أو معدنية
حتي أنها قد تحمل استيل ما...مودرن...كلاسيك...او حتي أسلامي
ومنها تخرج إبتكارات
ومنها المظلات في للاندسكيب و المحطات الباصات
عنصر رئيسي لا يستهان به في المشروعات
رغم بساطتها ولكنها مؤثرة في التصميم والمناظير






​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 سبتمبر 2017)

المجموعة الأولي والثانية ....للفرش


المجموعة الثانية للفرش 2d بجودة عالية جدا 

مجموعة محتلفة و جديدة لتطوير فرش المساقط الأفقية لتصميماتك الداخلية 







.. 
متنساش تعمل مشاركة لأصحابك








للتحميل (ميديافير) : http://bit.ly/2w2VLve



لتحميل المجموعة الأولي : https://goo.gl/caLV6Q




​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 سبتمبر 2017)

في بعض المباني وخاصة المائلة يتم عمل كور في الوسط ويعتبر هو الاساس في استقرار واسناد المبنى .
بالإضافة لوظيفة في التصميم بأحتوائه علي السلالم والمصاعد 






​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

إليكم ملفات مهمة لتصميم م و تنفيذ حمامات السباحة خطوة بخطوة
https://goo.gl/7NyyfD





​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

المبالغة في الأحجام بأرش المدخل
ومبالغة حجم الكرانيش والحليات والدروة
واللعب بأرتفاعات الاعمدة وتغيير كلاسيكيتها المعتادة
ثم يأتي بالدوران المودرن الزجاج
أنه تفاعل بين المودرن مع past الكلاسيكي....
ليكون مفاجأة أو The past modern






​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

5 صور






عناصر يمكن أستخدامها بمشروع
مبني أو مباني ولاندسكيب

أنه تفاعل مع الطبيعة وتكوين حزمة معدنية من الاعمدة وكأنها شجر بأغصانها
بأندماج مع مثيلاتها من الأشجار....
بمرونة خطوط توجيه مسار الماشي بما يناسب الموقع والنهر والطريق....
هناك من يقول التصميم غير متفاعل مع طبيعة الموقع.....والتصميم ما هو إلا كله تفاعل وإندماج
.
هل لو كان الهيكل المعدني بتكتشير أخر زي النحاسي أو البني كان يبقي أفضل....ربما
#المهندسة ليلى_عراقيان نالت جائزة دبي كصاحبة افضل مشروع هندسي في العالم لعام 2016 و جائزة الاختيار الشعبيي للطرق والجسور وهي مسابقة معمارية عالمية مقرها في نيويورك
عن تصميمها (جسر الطبيعة ) لاحترامه الطبيعة و هو أكبر جسر للمشاة ومكون من ثلاث طوابق للمشاة و غير مخصص لمرور السيارات, و يصل بين حديقة طالقاني و نبي الله ابراهيم -طهران
طول هذا الجسر 300 متر وزن هيكله 2000 طن.
#م_ايناس




































​​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

تموج الجدار الجانبي ثم يستقيم بميل للأمام ليشابه و يتفاعل مع الجدار الأمامي....
وأختلاف أرتفاع بدايتهما....
بمادة قد تكون رخام حرة بخطوطها و أطياف لونها....
مع كتل الخشب للسور و الحائط كتكسية
والزجاج...

جملة معمارية يمكن تكرارها بطرق أخري و حجم أكبر....وإتجاهات أخري
هناك الاف الجمل يمكن تجميعها في خيالك للمشاريع القادمة
وهذة هي التي تصنع المصمم المتمييز

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

15 صور





كشف المهندس المعماري شاو ويبينغ 
عن مركز فينيكس الدولي لوسائل الإعلام
الذي يشبه الحمض النووي المزدوج الحلزون ملفوفة في حلقة
ويثبت أن المهندسين المعماريين الصينيين الناشئين على المسرح الدولي للهندسة المعمارية 
ويضيف رمز جديد من الهندسة المتقدمة والتصميم البارامتري لبكين في أي وقت مضى

إن مركز فينيكس الدولي للإعلام الجديد تم إنشاؤه بواسطة شعرية من الفولاذ والزجاج، 
هذا المبنى على شكل حلقة من قبل العمارة استوديو بياد أوفو يوفر مقر جديد صيني فينيكس التلفزيون.​​






















































































































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

لما الكهرباء تقطع ونسيت ال save




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 سبتمبر 2017)

لينكات مفيدة للماكس


SAMAR FOUAD·


 كورس مهندس محمود عوف للمبتدأين
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ai8...

ماكس للمبتدأين لمهندس صبحي السعدي
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fP...

كورس ماكس لمهندسة سمر صبحي
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0k...

كورس الماكس مهندس احمد جمال لسة بادئ كورس وبيكمله كل فترة بيحط فيديو هادا هايكون مفيد ان شاء الله 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ1...

هادي صفحتي المتواضعة كريم حازم علي اليوتيوب 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1... 

صفحة مهندس يحيي مطر
https://www.youtube.com/user/YAHIAM...

صفحة مهندس عبد الرحمن الحمصي
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZ...

صفحة مهندس محمد النجار
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCI... 

صفحة مهندس محمد الشهير بشينزو
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCX... 

صفحة مهندس محمد الاسود
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCL... 

صفحة مهندس محمود عوف
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6... 

صفحة مهندس عمرو عابدين
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCb... 

موقع عين اكاديمي العربي مهم جدًا
http://www.ain-academy.com/academy/ 

-وهادي صفحات الفيس بوك اللي بتضيفوا حالكم فيها وكمان ممكن تعرضوا شغلكم عليها ان شاء الله وبتستفيدوا من الاساتذة اللي فيها 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/218...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/Vra...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/itq...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/142...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/sam...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/175...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/190...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/Shi...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/ain...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/cg3...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/155...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/879...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/147...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/vra...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/cgv...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/adv...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/ske...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/MCU...


-هادي المواقع اللي ممكن تحملوا منها بلوكات وبالتوفيق يا شباب
http://3dsky.org/
http://archive3d.net/?category=554&...
http://3dmodelfree.com/
https://www.rasch-tapeten.de/en/col...
http://www.all3dfree.net/
http://down3dmodels.com/
http://www.cadnav.com/
 مواقع للخامات:
http://vraymaterials.de/

من الاخ احمد سالم تورنت لمجموعات Evermotion كاملة
https://www.facebook.com/groups/642...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 سبتمبر 2017)

أشكال مختلفة للمسارح و القاعات المتعددة الأغراض 










أنتظر...ثم أستخدم الأسهم لقلب الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/ArchitectC...483862295314/1710481198962247/?type=3&theater



​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 سبتمبر 2017)

7 صور





ساحة حضرية ثلاثية الأبعاد مستوحاة من حدائق بابل
San Berillo Masterplan – Courtesy of Mario Cucinella

تم تصميم مشروع كوسينيلا 240،000 متر مربع وفقا لمقياس النسيج الحضري، وفقا للمبادئ المستدامة.
ويهدف التدخل إلى إعادة الحيز العام إلى مواطنيه. إن عملية التجدد الحضري معقدة وتعالج المشاكل الاجتماعية والاقتصادية الحساسة 
للمجتمع المحلي. مع المناطق العامة جذابة ووظائف هذا المشروع يقدم
ويأمل المستثمرون
لتنشيط حي سان بيريلو وخلق مكان يشعر فيه الناس بالأمان والاحترام.




















































​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 سبتمبر 2017)

لكل الناس الي بتدور علي مشاريع مختلفة dwg

مطارات - مستشفيات - مراكز ثقافية - ترفيهية - رياضية - مستشفيات - مباني ادارية - ......
اكبر تجميعة لمشاريع معمارية مميزه ممكن تفيدك ****
#شير و عرف اصحابك ***
___________________________________

أ-موسوعة الاتوكاد المعماري
1-تصميم معماري
(مطارات)
ملف اتوكاد لمحطة ركاب بمطار
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1117404675021460/

(سكني)
ملف اتوكاد شامل لتصميم فيلا الحمايمي (هام جدا)
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1119527744809153/

(مباني معارض)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم معرض سيارات
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1142288262533101/

(مباني ادارية)
ملف اتوكاد التصميم المعماري لبرج خليفة دبي
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1142277169200877/

ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مبني اداري - فرش شامل
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1142270085868252/

ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مبني اداري رائع
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1142250302536897/

ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مبني اداري
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1131929976902263/

ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مبني اداري
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1131428530285741/

(مسارح)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مسرح
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1131404333621494/

ملف اتوكاد لمخطط مسرح كامل
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1131388656956395/

ملف اتوكاد مسرح شامل(هام جدا)
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1119543614807566/

(مستشفيات)
ملف اتوكاد معماري مستشفي اورام كفر الشيخ
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1131253476969913/

ملف اتوكاد لحيز معمل تحليل مستشفي
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1125289047566356/

ملف اتوكاد مستشفي الملك فيصل السعودية
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1124874197607841/

ملف اتوكاد لحيز خدمات مستشفي
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1123591334402794/

ملف اتوكاد لحيز غرف عمليات
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1123584027736858/

ملف اتوكاد عن حيزات مستشفي (هام جدا)
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1122179544543973/

(صالة مغطاة)
ملف اتوكاد لمبني صالة مغطاة
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1128394203922507/

(ملاعب)
ملف اتوكاد لمشروع ملعب كورة سلة
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1127601890668405/

ملف اتوكاد لمشروع استاد كامل هام جدا
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1116291735132754/

(فنادق)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم فندق 5 نجوم
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1131462873615640/

(متاحف)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم متحف
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1140306036064657/

(مساجد)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مسجد خادم الحرمين الشرفين-بالقطيف
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1138582159570378/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/permalink/1138586546236606/

(مطاعم)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مطعم شامل التفاصيل
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1138553122906615/






​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 سبتمبر 2017)

9 صور





التضادات....والطبيعيية

الخشن والناعم...في تضاد ومبالغة وطبيعية المواد
تصنع جمال عالي الجودة وراحة و أسترخاء النفس من المواد الطبيعيية
استخدام الحجر بانواعه في التصميم الداخلي

حيث يضيف الجمال والاناقة والفخامة للتصميم ويزيد من اندماجه مع الطبيعة ..
أملء مشروعاتك بجمالها ....


































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 سبتمبر 2017)

7 صور





مازالت أقتتباس الطبيعة تستهوي تصميمات المعماريين
وأمواج بالواجهات مع تجريد لأشكال الأسماك بأختلاف أحجامها للشبابيك والفتحات
لمتحف كائنات بحرية
وحتي اللوجو باعلي تجريد لشكل السمكة....
والتموجات بالواجهات ممكن ان تكون معدنية شبك كشباك الصيد
وربما شبابيك الكورنر وكانها فك لأسماك القرش...
وأخيرا النافورة وكأنها ظهر سمكتين قرش....
تلقائية ببساطة
Antalya Aquarium | Bahadir Kul Architects





















































​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 سبتمبر 2017)

في فترة الستينيات الماضية كان التنافس علي الأبراج البوكسات boxes
ولكن التصميم تمرد عليها ليخروجها من صندوقها المغلق
لتتحول لتحفة بحجم مبني....هو فن تشكيلي ثلاثي الأبعاد للسماء
ليكون أنطلاقات و اتجاهات وفرغات
زادتها حيرة و توهج وديناميكية وحيوية
فلا نلومه....
طبيعة العصر الحالي...






​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 سبتمبر 2017)

أفضل مبادئ بناء المدن ال 7:

- الحفاظ على الطبيعة القائمة والمناطق الخضراء ومواقع التراث الثقافي .
- خلق مجاورات سكنية تتضمن استخدامات متنوعة ولطبقات دخل مختلفة من السكان .
- تصميم الشوارع للمشي والمجاورات بما يناسب الإنسان .
- تطبيق مبدأ تخطيط شبكات الدراجات والشوارع الخالية من السيارات كأولوية .
- زيادة كثافة شبكة الطرق مع تصغير حجم البلوك السكني .
- العمل على وجود شبكة عالية الجودة من أتوبيسات الحركة السريعة .
- التوفيق بين الكثافة والتنوع وحجم الحركة .

https://www.ted.com/talks/peter_calthorpe_7_principles_for_building_better_cities



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 سبتمبر 2017)

5 صور






هل تصميمك قد يتأثر بطبيعة ووظيفة وعمل صاحب العقار....
يعتبر ده مستوي عالي من التصميم والاحساس بمشاعر و طبيعية وشخصية السكان....ففي ساكني بيت منفتحين وفي ناس منغلقين وفي مودرن وفي ناس كلاسيك...وفي ناس ذو مواهب فنية عالية...وفي محبي للكتب و القراءة والعلم....وفي أجتماعين وعندهم دائما العائلات والضيوف....
مثلا لتأثر التصميم بطبيعة وعمل الساكن صاحب البيت
تم تصميم المنزل ده لطيار متقاعد
تم تصميمه ككونسبت concept من مكونات الطيران...وبالمثل كيف أن "الجسم الجوي" يلتف حول طائرة في جميع أنحاء، وبشكل كامل، لذلك "يتعرض" البيت إلى الهواء على من جميع جوانبه، و بطريقة المدارية.
.
البيت علي تل بمنطقة بنيويورك وهو محاط بالكامل بالماء
كقطعة عائمة بين اثنين من المسطحات المائية وتحيط بها تماما الهواء.
.
وبالمثل كيف أن الطائرة سوف توجه من خلال التيارات، كذلك الواجهات تتوجه و تتنقل علي إطلالات مختلفة
من المناظر المحيطة والمياه. 
البيت ينظر إلى الجنوب والشمال والغرب في الغالب. يتم تصميم المنزل الرئيسي بحيث يسمح بأقصى قدر من ضوء النهار. كما يتم تركيب ألواح زجاجية مفتوحة كبيرة على إطارات معدنية مثبتة مثقبة و منحدرات ناعمة. وتهدف هذه العناصر لتكرار نسيج من الغيوم من خلال السماء ومما يخفيف أشعة الشمس العالية وإنتاج الظلال مهدئا التصميم الداخلي للبيتAviator’s Villa | Urban Office Architecture






































​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 سبتمبر 2017)

12 صور





concept
استخدم الزخارف الهندية التقليدية التي ترسم في الافراح على كامل المبنى ..
برج ناماستي "Namaste "بمدينة مومباي،الهند
من تصميم WS Atkin
منشور من Dezone


























































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 سبتمبر 2017)

مازالت الأسكتشات المعمارية اليدوية لها جماله ورونقها
برغم الكومبيوتر والبرامج
وقد يحب المعماري أن يرسمها بيده ويتطور أداه كل مرة...
والبعض الأخرين يفضل رسم زاويتها و كتلها بالكومبيوتر ثم يكملها يدوي...
كنوع من التسهيل عليه...
وان كان يفضل رسمها كلها يديويا بتعطس أحساس بالتمكن المعماري مما يساعد علي تدفق الأفكار و تفاعلها و تلقائيتها و حرفيتها و جمالها ورشاقتها...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 سبتمبر 2017)

كتاب مميز.. يساعدك لعمل رسومات تنفيذية كاملة 
شرح مفصل لعمل الرسومات التوضيحية والتفصيلية وشامل عن تعلم التصميمات التنفيذية 

https://goo.gl/iBZBv0




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 سبتمبر 2017)

مساءكم عمارة....












​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 سبتمبر 2017)

5 صور






كلنا تقريبا عارفين أمر search
ولكن أول مرة أحس بقيمته في الفيسبوك
أكتب في search في فيسبوك الصفحة المنشورة أو غيرها
أسم ما تبحث عنه وليكون أسم مشروعك 
فأذا كان مطار....أكتب مطار

ستجد كل البوساتات posts في الشهور والسنوات الاخير عن المطارات
صور و رأس الموضوع ووصف المشروع والتعليقات....
فعلا عملي ومفيد
جرب تستخدمه ولو مرة دلوقتي عشان تفتكره لما تحتاجه
نسيت أقول علامة search غالبا ممكن تظهر لو ضغطت علي posts في قائمة الفيس بوك الصفحة علي الجنب​​.
مثال علي ما وجدته تحت بحث ....مطار















































​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 سبتمبر 2017)

الزرع من أشجار ونباتات و أسيجة
ليست فقط في اللاندسكيب
بل أدخالها في مشروعك سواء بالكلية او بالواقع بتفرق
فالتصميمات الواقعية سواء من المالك أو الحي او الأرض....بتكون بسيطة معمارية بمحدودية الشكل والتكووين
وجود النباتات والأشجار بيضيف الكثييرمن الراحة والهدوء والسكينة
وسط الضوضاء و زحام المدن والتلوث والخرسانات
وتعطي جمال مضاعف للتصميم....
وخصوصا لو كان في مستويات مختلفة...وبتعبيرات مختلفة
وهنا وكأنه نسج التصميم مع الاخضر الطبيعي
من خلال فتحات بالأسقف والسطح...







​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 سبتمبر 2017)

متحف للفنون بأفريقيا
مميز ربط السقف بالفتحات بالأرضية...نسيج واحد
وكأن تلك الفتحات الأرشات..... كهوف
التنوع والتكراروالربط
أعطي غموض و إصالة ومفاجأة للتصميم





​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 أكتوبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 أكتوبر 2017)

​​
21 صورة




​العمود الفقري...
أصبح هناك هوس بين المعماريين بدء من المعماريين العالمين المشهورين حتي الطلاب
أنه التمرد التصميمي علي boxes العصر الماضي....أنه تمرد العصر وسرعته وتكنولوجيته و أدواته....
بال concept ومحاولة ربط مشروعة به سواء ربط ظاهر مباشر أو من قريب أو حتي من بعيد....وحتي أحيانا بيكون ليس هناك علاقة تذكر بين ال concept والتصميم في شئ
ويتقبل المشروع.....


ويلاقي هذا الربط بين ال concept و المشروع ...أستحسان لدي الجميع حتي طبعا دكاترة عمارة
بل أصبحت تعتبر الطريقة السهلة المثلي للوصول بالمشروع للأمتياز من الباب السحري العالي للconcept من الإستيحاءات....و الأقتباسات...


هناك رغبة دائمة في الأقتباس من الطبيعة ومن البشروحتي الحيوانات و الزرع
والعمود الفقري بدوره كان له نصيب في هذا....بألاف الأفكار المختلفة و احيانا بأختلافها لا تمت لبعضها بشئ....
سبحان الله عجيب امر المعماريين في أختلافات تفكيرهم وتعبيراتهم لنفس العنصر....


فصممت أفكار العمود الفقري spine لل concept للموقع العام....وللأبراج....وللمظلات...والتغطيات....والكباري....وحتي اللاندسيكب....والمقاعد
أخترت من تلك التصاميم فقط تلك مجموعة الصور
حتي تشحن الأفكار بتفاصيلاها و أختلافها....وجمالها




























































































































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 أكتوبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 أكتوبر 2017)

12 صورة




​
فن الأحتواء...
ربما تتجمع أفكار ألاف المشروعات حول هدف واحد وهو وجود أحتواء داخلي للمشروع
هو فراغ له ذاتيتة وشخصيتة المنفصلة عن باقي الفراغ من حول المشروع
قد يكون فراغ مقفول أو فقط محاط معظمة أو جزء منه
الأحتواء يضم نشاطات المشروع وربما خدمات ترفيهية او لاندسكيب

أو متنفس وتهوية طبيعية للمشروع...
قد يكون به النوافير او حمامات السباحة أو ألعاب الأطفال....أوالمستويات المختلفة المتدرجة ....من جلسات أو سلالم أو بلكونات متدرجة....أو منحدرات...


أضافة الي انه يظهر مزيد من جمال الاندسكيب من الاخضر من حشائش و أشجار ونخيل و أسيجة ونباتات وورود.....
هو فراغ يتكوون ويكوون المشروع من ألتفاف الكتل حوله أو الكتلة الواحدة نفسها
قد يأخذ أشكال دائرية أو إليبسات أو حلزونية أوكتل منحنية مقابلة لبعضها أو كتل منكسرة مع بعضها أو عدة مباني حولها
قد يعتبر من أهم عناصر المشروع والجزء المؤثر فيه....


تأثيرة بيكون رائع في القطاعات الرأسية....وخصوصا لو أضيف معه مستويات ....تكسيرات للسلالم بمستوياتها.....أو مناسيب مختلفة....
يعتبر الاحتواء شئ أساسي في المباني التعليمية و المستشفيات و الفنادق ووظيفي كمصدر مهم للتهوية والإضاءة الطبيعية
يشكل جزء أساسي في دراسات المشروع....بإظهاره بأسهم التهوية وحركة الهواء وأسهم الإضاءات من الشمس خلال السنة او اليوم....












































































​
​














​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 أكتوبر 2017)

27 صورة










"العمارة الطينية - طراز بويبلو"
بقلم المعماري : احمد الفقي

طراز بويبلو (Pueblo Revival) هو أحد الطرز المعمارية الجميلة والبسيطة, 
هو بالأساس يرجع للطراز الأسباني المستخدم في بناء البيوت في اوائل القرن العشرين
في المكسيك وجنوب أمريكا وهو يتميز بالشكل العضوي المتناسق مع البيئة المحيطة
في الأماكن المفتوحة والمدن الصغيرة والضواحي بالمكسيك وجنوب الولايات المتحدة الامريكية

أما المكون الأساسي لهذا النوع من المباني في هذا الطراز فهو الطين أو طوب اللبن الغير محروق 
وهو مناسب جدا للبيئة الحارة صيفا والباردة شتاء هناك
وغالبا يستخدم في المبنى بعض المعالجات من خلال التوجيه 
او عناصر التهوية والتدفئة المختلفة كملاقف الهواء او الدفايات 

وغالبا ما يكون المسقط الأفقي و توزيع الفراغات غير معقد بما يحقق الوظيفة المثالية داخل المبنى 
و تبنى الأسقف من العروق الخشبية المحلية ويتميز ذلك النوع من المباني
بتفاصيل قليلة وبسيطة وزوايا غير حادة او دائرية ملساء و قشرة المبنى من الطين الناعم 
و قليلا ما يكون المبنى أكثر من طابقين.




































































































































































































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أكتوبر 2017)

كل تفاصيل الوركينج

1- جداول التشطيبات
https://www.file-upload.com/zvm5tmgxc8r8


2- تفاصيل السلالم
https://www.file-upload.com/8pwqky71ljtv


3- تفاصيل الحمامات والمطابخ
https://www.file-upload.com/5uyoosbivr5l


4- تفاصيل متنوعه
https://www.file-upload.com/chqerx3n2n3k


5- تفاصيل الابواب والشبابيك
https://www.file-upload.com/tndz2dcuzjml


6- الاسقف المعلقة
https://www.file-upload.com/ujl3md6o47qr


7- الارضيات المرتفعه
https://www.file-upload.com/yi60g4abo5fr


8- الآعمال الجبسية
https://www.file-upload.com/9vdtkmf708up


9- كيرتن وول
https://www.file-upload.com/448dekdcvms4


10- التكييف المركزى
https://www.file-upload.com/tu7t4j0mno99


11- تفاصيل حوض الزهور
https://www.file-upload.com/ptneydjwb72q


12- اعمال الكهرباء
https://www.file-upload.com/7njgsvno6pfd
​

​13- انظمة الحريق ( كاشف الدخان - رشاشات المياه )
https://www.file-upload.com/7m1dj9y54s4x


14- تفاصيل تركيب الرخام
https://www.file-upload.com/by88xupukb1u


15- الملاء بين الحمام والفراغ اللى جانبه
https://www.file-upload.com/gp5g087vxrp6


16- تقاطع ارضيه الحمام مع ارضيه المبنى
https://www.file-upload.com/yw04k7fgr26a


17- تقاطع ارضيه المبنى مع الرصيف
https://www.file-upload.com/xsv2jok55tt3


18- دروه السطح
https://www.file-upload.com/16b7iqripux0


19- زجاج سيكريت مصنفر
https://www.file-upload.com/s8p9vf4t08yj


20- جريله
https://www.file-upload.com/uatlfv15ordc


21- شباك وباب بجانب باب حديد
https://www.file-upload.com/mv1rg4nstq2y


22- فواصل التمدد واهبوط
https://www.file-upload.com/tyovp00gunjq


23- كاونتر
https://www.file-upload.com/dphcpu74u48s


24- مشروع متكامل
https://www.file-upload.com/sxl1c2ntw484


مشروع اخر مكون من الارضى والاول والتانى بالجداول
https://www.file-upload.com/65ediqp9lnhm




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أكتوبر 2017)

التدرجات....
فن معماري....لوحده
و لا ينتهي

​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أكتوبر 2017)

نجم العمارة وأشهرها وأكثرهم ثروة
السير نورمان فوستر




​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أكتوبر 2017)

​بأستطاله...
louvers شريك البوكسات الأبيض...في عمارة المودرن
دبل هايت
وشبابيك معاكسة عضية ضيقة طويلة.....مع أنحناء الحائط كمظلة للشبابيك...​​والسور يتفاعل مع أبيض المبني بتكسيراته
ليدع الشجيرات والنباتات تنمو بها....





​​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أكتوبر 2017)

جمل معمارية كثيرة
ميزت سكني مبناة
المداخل الدبل هايت بالعمودين
الكتلة الإسطوانة الزجاج الكورنر
أختلاف توجيةالمبني
الشباك الزجاج الدبل هايت
مبالغة بروز السقف القرميد
الحجر بالواجهات مع بروزات
تدرج الكتل






























​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أكتوبر 2017)

مبالغة العناصر المعمارية...
أحدي طرق التمييز
بأرشه العالي البيج
من امام كتله البرج شبه إليبس
وحوله تدرجات كتل أقل
وألتفاف الكمرة العريضة الملتوية
والقاعدة بتدرجاتها و جمال نسب فتحاتها بين المستطيلات الطولية و العرضية بتنوع 

مميزجرأة وتمييز من المصمم






​​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2017)

5 صور






Hmiti Younes‎ 
ملفات أوتوكاد لتفاصيل السلالم اتوكاد الدقيقة 
17 ملف في رابط واحد في صيغة الأوتوكاد
http://www.mediafire.com/…/%D8%AA%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%B5%D9%8A%D…
أو من المصدر
http://goo.gl/dGosyz




















































​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2017)

​







من فترة مشفتش مشروع بهذا التمييز
بأدخال في بوكس مبناه وعمود الكونر المتدرج
كتل متنوعه
ما بين فلات بزاوية 45
وكتله إليبس
وكتلهأليبس منحنية 
وأحسن التغيير في الكتل مع الأدوار​وربط الكتلة 45 و الفلات البوكس بالشبابيك المربع....
وبالكتل المنحنية الإليبس بمسطحات الزجاج الكبيرة والكمر المصمتومقاجأة الزجاج الغاطس بأعمدته المصمته البارزة بين الإليبسينومفأجاة الأرضي المرتفع الدبل هايت بمداخلة المصمت من بين الزجاج....والعناصر الطولية في الجنب المصمته والزجاج....وحتي العمود الكونر
لتضاد المنحنيات والكتل الأفقيةوعناصر كثيرة جمع بينها الأتزان و الأنسجام والتألق
​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 أكتوبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 أكتوبر 2017)

​​






​ومازال أعتلاء أسطح المباني....
أحدي اتجاهات العمارة الحديثة....مع تشجير سطحها
لتصبح حديقة
فتشكل المبني...بأنحناءات او ميول بلاطة سطحه عن باقي التصميم...
وأستغلال السطح و المساحات خصوصا للمدن المزدحمة...كحدائق
بجانب انه يوفر في الطاقة المستخدمة للتكيفات...كعازل حراري للمبني...






​​


​


​


----------



## NorahAlSayel (1 نوفمبر 2017)

شكرا على الموضوع الققيم


----------



## أنا معماري (13 نوفمبر 2017)

NorahAlSayel قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الققيم


جزاكي الله خير...


----------



## أنا معماري (22 نوفمبر 2017)

الأخفاء و الظهور
لغة معمارية مبتكرة لمن يجيدها...
كتل الخشب البوكس تظهر و تختفي كجزءمن فتحات البوكسات البيضاء أومن وراءها
حتي الزجاج شارك بكتل معهم في الظهور و الاختفاء....​وجميلة تعبيرات البلكونات البلاطة البيضاء و الدروة الزجاج....
مرة فوق تظهر بصعوبة...ثم بالاول تطهر من بين الفريم الأبيض.....وفي الامام تظهر ظهور كامل....
وكتلة زجاج الأرضي وكانها تتفاعل و تتحدث معهم.....
ولم ينسي ال louvers الخشب ....مع المصمت فن و أبداع....





​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 نوفمبر 2017)

جمال تضاد الأسطواني الزجاج مع الفلات المصمت
وجميلة نهايتها الكمرة البيضاء....وكانها تتفاعل مع عناصر السور...
وأستحدم أستطاله بعض الجدران الرأسية و الافقية
سواء الطوب ...بكتلة طولية و أخري عرضية
أو الرخام بعراميس​وال louvers لنهاية الشباك ....و أيضا دروة للسور

مميز أستخدام 3 أو 4 مواد و اللعب بتشكيل كتلهم...





​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 نوفمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 نوفمبر 2017)

الكونسبت




​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2017)

​​5 صور






​

هندسه المنصوره 
مشروع جماعي لنصف الترم الاول
محمود غنيم 
محمد بركات
ندى حافظ

وادعولنا عشان عندنا كمان مشروعين ف الترم ده










اه صح اخر حاجه































​














​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2017)

​

4 صور








دار اوبرا تشوهاى بالصين 
من تصميم Speirs + Major





























​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2017)

لما الدكتور يعلملك المشروع ويصححه











منشن لصحابك واقوله خلي بالك


















​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2017)

​







هناك خيط خفيف يربط فنون التخطيط بالديكور بالتصميم...
وهو تكوين العلاقات 
سواء كانت في المواد أو الألوان او الملمس أو الأحجام أو الأطوال
ومدي أنسجامها أو تضادها مع بعضها
فما سر تلك العلاقات...
هل هي مقتبسة من الطبيعة...فنجد مثلا أوراق الأشجار ليست علي لون واحد
بل أنها درجات مختلفة من الأخضر الي البني عند جفافها في الخريف
هي ألوان الوردة البلدي ...أوراقها مختلفة عن بعضها
وربما يوجد تدرج وردي للورقة الواحدة....
العلاقات توجد الأنسجام والتألف فتعطي الراحة للمكان...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2017)

كريم محمد عباس
تانيه عمارة - مشروع مكتبة
الاظهار معمول بالنيسكافيه













​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2017)

أينما تكون وحيثما كنت دائما العمارة معك وستظل معك للأبد في كل تفاصيل حياتك






















كل التهاني والمباركات وربنا يتمم بكل خير وموفقين في التسليمة












​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2017)

29 صورة 






من العمارة التكعيبية....
واللعب بين كتل ال boxes الخشب والأبيض
تظهر طبيعية وجمال الخشب بالخارج وبالداخل
وتخرج الكتل لتكوون البلكونات و البروزات في أن واحد
مشروع رائع منسجم متجانس ببساطة وطبيعيية وجمال

هناك أيضا لعب بالعلاقة بين المربعات وتكرارها....وعلاقتها بالمستطيلات
هناك أيضا دراسات متعددة للمشروع ....يمكن أخذ فكرة عن نوعية و أسلوب الدراسات....
تصميم رائع لمجمع سكني في طهران، ايران 
من تصميم Olgooco





































































































































































































































​
​​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2017)

ولهذا نحب العمارة....وصابرين عليها




​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2017)

افكار مختلفة لتصميم القاعات و المسارح

أستخدم الأسهم علي الجانبين لتقليب الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/ArchitectC...073103336389/1800063370004029/?type=3&theater​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2017)

​
مشروع تصميم ملجأ للأيتام بمنطقه عابدين 
لطلبة ثالثة عمارة 
جامعة 6 أكتوبر​

أستخدم الأسهم علي الجانبين لتقليب الصفحات
​
https://www.facebook.com/arch4human/photos/pcb.1698749446837047/1698747770170548/?type=3&theater




​​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2017)

​

من العناصر التي تكمل خطوط و أمتدادات التصميم....
هي البرجولات سواء خشبية أو معدنية...
وأيضا الممرات وربما الأرصفة و المداخل
هم شركاء كتل المباني لتكووين خطوط المشروع
وربما ينساها المصمم....
​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2017)

8 صور






صور حية لمركز الملك عبدالله للأبحاث والدراسات البترولية بالرياض
من أواخر أعمال زها حديد

































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 ديسمبر 2017)

أكبر تجميعة ملفات زخارف 400 ملف أوتوكاد 
يمكن الإستفادة منها لاصحاب الديكور و الفنون المعمارية 
حيت يحتوي الملف على عدد كبير من زخرفات و نقوشات جميلة


http://www.mediafire.com/…/p2zpzxzg…/Islamic+decorations.rar

المصدر:

http://www.astucestopo.net/2017/12/blog-post_8.html




​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 ديسمبر 2017)

مشاريع مختلفة و متنوعة يبلغ عددها 64 مشروع 
و هي موجهة لكل مهندس مدني أو إنشائي, معماري

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_4PdKkYoZMWV28wVHZYa0duZVE/view

أو

https://goo.gl/tGi6Cq





​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 ديسمبر 2017)

نماذج مختلفة لتصميم المسارح..

أستخدم الأسهم علي الجانبين لتقليب الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/dezone2000/photos/pcb.1228373520626333/1228372333959785/?type=3&theater



​

​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2017)

لمشاريع المستشفيات



​​
أضغط ثم أنتظر...أستخدم الأسهم علي الجانبين لتقليب الصفحات

_https://www.facebook.com/ArchitectC...839201959779/1813837578626608/?type=3&theater_







​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2017)

سؤال:السلام عليكم 
أنا عاوز أتعلم اسكتش اب من البدايه وبشكل مختصر 
وشوفت ع الصفحه حاجات كتير ومش عارف ارتب يا ريت لو حد يساعدني
وشكرا مسبقا
.
الرد:نصيحه لو مبتدا وعاوز تطبق وتستفاد شوف وطبق الورشه دى

Aya Mohamed Alsherbiny







​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2017)

نفس الشيء و لكنكم تحبون الإمارات





فكرة 
Benaa Academy



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 ديسمبر 2017)

​في طلاب عمارة...
عندها صعوبة في البحث عن مشاريع أو البحث عن أي شئ في google images....

فمثلا لو لم تضع في البحث كلمة طالب ممكن البحث نتيجته تختلف تماما...
أو عدم وضع كلمة تخرج.....او حتي مشروع تخرج بتفرق....
أو كلمة اتوكاد.....حتي لو انت في سنة اولي عمارة ممكن تعمل قفزة و تبحث في مشاريع بكالوريوس ...ايه المشكلة!
.
أو برضه البحث تحت كلمة مسقط أو واجهة أو قطاع.....أو أثاث....أو لاندسكيب

حتي عندما مثلا تبحث عن مستشفي النتيجة تختلف عن البحث عن مستشفيات....
اي الجمع أو المفرد بيفرق
أو بين مسجد...ومساجد...

وبرضه العربي نتيجته بحثه مختلفة تماما عن البحث بالأنجليزي٠
يعني الخلاصة حاول تبحث بكذا طريقة...ممكن عشرة أو عشرين أو أكثر...أو مئة

حاول برضة تبحث عن خصائص مكان المشروع...يعني لو في مدينة ما ....ابحث داخل متحف المدينة ....ممكن تلاقي حاجة مهمة....او ابحث حتي تحت موقع المحافظة أو الولاية أو البلدية.....
او ابحث تحت عادات وتقاليد البلد....او تضاريس البلد ...او حتي المشهور بالبلد....
دي ممكن تعطيك فكرة الكونسبت للمشروع
.
برضة ابحث تحت اسم كل المعماريين العالميين في المشروع ده واحد واحد...
يعني مثلا متحف زها حديد...متحف فرنك جاري....متحف فوستر....بالأنجليزي و العربي....
حتي كتابتك للاسم كامل أو جزء منه بتفرق في النتيجة......

طيب واحد حيسال؟ ...انا معرفش اسمائهم كلهم....بسيطة ابحث في جوجل google 
عن أسماء أشهر معماريين في العالم...او أشهر مئة معماري...بالعربي برضه و بالأنجليزي...
وممن تلاقي موقع فيه لينكات لكل معماري مشهور....
.
افتحهم واحد واحد....واشتغل...متكسلش....

في سؤال بقي بيتعب...واحد يبعت و يقولي بس انا ببحث عن مركز أبحاث....؟؟!!
ما هي هي نفس الطريقة... 

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 ديسمبر 2017)

​









فن الأزاحة....
حركة الكتلة المستطيلة مكونة فراغ للمدخل لهذا التصميم.....
والزجاج بقلب المصمت...والكوليسترا...يكونا مفاجأة أخري...
.
الازاحة ممكن يتصمم بها كتل الواجهة...وحتي ممكن لكتل الموقع العام...والمساقط....​

​
أنها ديناميكية وحركة ودعوة للتامل والتفكير...تتسأل عن سبب وغموض تلك الحركة
انها لها تاريخ طويل....
ربما من زمن أفتح ياسمسم....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2017)

التنفيذ و الماكس...ولكنكم تعشقون الماكس








.
الصورة دى مش عايزة خبراء هندسة دى عايز خبير ارصاد جوية














.
لا ....دي عاوزه خبير هدم









​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2017)

5 صور





مشروع برج سكنى تجارى
جامعة المنصورة 
تالتة عمارة
احمد حمدى
الآء السيد

https://www.behance.net/gallery/60175367/PHOENIX




















































​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2017)

5 صور





مشروع مستشفى ريفي 200 سرير على مساحة 5700 م2
تصميمي
#م_بشير_الخزاعي














































​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2017)

فن الأزاحة....
مفاجاة في التصميم....ودعوة للتأمل و التسأل...
وهي حركة في التصميم لتخلق فراغ له أستخدامات مختلفة...
وهنا تكووون فراغ خارجي داخلي ربما يربط بين أستخدامات المشروع أو باثيو أو مواقف سيارات....
أو مدخل جانبي....
كنا عرضنا أيضا أمس نموذج أخر للأزاحة....وممكن أي منهما يتكرر كذا مرة في المشروع بكتل مختلفة الأرتفاعات ولكنها في النهاية تتفاعل مع بعضها البعض...لتعطي ألاف الأفكار
لتعطي تمييز وتفرد للمشروع...
.




​


----------



## اميرة الكويت (24 ديسمبر 2017)

شكرا على مجهودكم


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2017)

اميرة الكويت قال:


> شكرا على مجهودكم


جزاكي الله خير...


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2017)

​

6 صور






​مشروع الارتقاء بشياخة عرب الحصن, حي المطرية, القاهرة 
Arab El Hessn 
Urban Case Study 
.
المشروع كامل بدقة اعلي​
https://www.behance.net/gallery/60155601/_
.

















































​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2017)

مشاريع من جامعة ٦ أكتوبر للفرقة الرابعة للهندسة المعمارية لمادة التخطيط العمراني

أضغط علي اللينك....ثم انتظر...أستخدم الأسهم لتقليب الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/Shfafa/photos/pcb.1597282760352442/1597272610353457/?type=3&theater









​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 ديسمبر 2017)

​​
8 صور




Sameh F. Fareed 
Enjoyed drawing this park under shaded spot lines, but this sketch need to pick up really well later. .. ENJOY








• Elementary...
- Alternative Optimization
- Plate assembly​
- Hardscape 
- Softscape 
- Section 
- Shots
.




















































​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 ديسمبر 2017)

تصاميم مختلفة للبوابات ...

أضغط علي اللينك....ثم انتظر...أستخدم الأسهم لتقليب الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/urbanman91...047216577219/1538076839607590/?type=3&theater​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 ديسمبر 2017)

طرق متعدده من إخراج المشاريع

أضغط علي اللينك....ثم انتظر...أستخدم الأسهم لتقليب الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/EgyptianAr...778973438130/1532777763438251/?type=3&theater​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2017)

يوسف ملوان
‎Arab SketchUp Community
كل فيديو حوالي 10 دقائق فقط
دورة استخدمنا فيه الأساسيات فقط


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2017)

​









مبني المنتصف بأجنحته...وأتجاهاته ربط بينه وبين باقي مباني المشروع المستطيلات ببأثيوهاتها و أتجاهاتها المختلفة...
رغم أنه ليس كله في نفس الأتجاهات....
من أفضل و أصعب التصميمات ...هي التي تكون مختلفة ولكن أختلافها يكون تجميع لها...
أنها مثل من يخطب ثم يلقي بكلمات صعبة أو مفاجأة أو غريبة...ثم يتلوها كلمات تربط وتعيد الحديث لمكانه بل للأفضل... 
لرونقه و عزوبة كلماته.....وجمال سياقه
أو مثل اغنية تبدء عادية هادئة ثم ترتفع الأيقاعات أو الأصوات مفاجأة للسامع...ثم يدمجهما في نغمات 
مألوفة....
فالفنون تتشابه بشكل ما....
وربما الفنون توقظ شئ ما بداخلنا...تكسر به حواجز التكرار و الملل و التشابه و التقولب....
والنوم في العسل.....
أو مثلما قال فرنك جاري....لقد أتت زها حديد لتوقظنا كمعماريين....
.
جامعة عجمان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا - الإمارات العربية المتحدة: جائزة التميز الدولية للتميز 
في مشاريع التخرج المعمارية (المركز الخامس الفائز 2016)
7/18/2017 0 تعليقمنذ إطلاقها في عام 2012، نمت جائزة التميز للتميز من جائزة محلية إلى جائزة معترف بها دوليا 
يحكم عليها من قبل لجنة التحكيم الدولية الشهيرة.الغرض من هذه الجائزة التصميم المعماري
هو الاعتراف التميز في التصميم المعماري والتعليم في جميع أنحاء العالم وعرض المعماري الممتاز أمثلة 
لتعزيز وإثارة النقاش المعماري لتبادل الخبرات المعمارية والمعرفة بين الشباب المعماريين والأكاديميين.في عام 2016، تم إطلاق الدورة الأولى من جوائز الطلاب الدوليين؛ احتفالا بإنجازات المهندسين المعماريين الشباب
في جميع أنحاء العالم. وقد حصلت المشاريع الرائعة على أعلى 5 قائمة، وتم منح المركز الخامس 
لرواء الجنابي من جامعة عجمان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا - الإمارات العربية المتحدة لعملها
في حي الطلاب بجامعة بغداد، وأشرف على مشروع تخرج رؤى محمد عرار.

​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2017)

أوضح الطالب البحريني في تصميمه لإنشاء معهد مشروع لصناعة الأفلام السينمائية
أن المعهد صمم في مكان قريب من البحر، يتميز بطابع تصميمي حديث يميل إلى الانحناءات والأمواج، ليعطي إيحاء بأن الفنان لديه حرية كاملة في التعامل مع جميع الفنون.
كما اعتبر أن المشروع قابل للتطوير مستقبلاً، حيث إنه بالإمكان توسعة المكان وإضافة تخصصات أكثر مثل: التصوير الفوتوغرافي، بالإضافة إلى إمكانية تأجير عدد من الاستوديوهات الموجودة في المبنى.











​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2017)

House of dour Seoul Korea 
مبنى معارض ديور الموضة في سول كوريا 
اختار الكونسبت حركه القماش المبنى قطعه قماش فكره كتله ناجحه وجميله













​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 ديسمبر 2017)

من مشاريخ تخرج هندسة القاهرة


أضغط علي اللينك....ثم انتظر...أستخدم الأسهم لتقليب الصفحات​​
https://www.facebook.com/Freefall632/photos/pcb.1335344323255025/1335309023258555/?type=3&theater



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 ديسمبر 2017)

​




​



بلوكات كتيره اوى بالصور اوتوكاد و ماكس Synthesis library full autocad 2d furniture
http://linkatk.net/mYYMa7


او من لينك اخر :::

http://linkatk.net/n97LZ0H


ى حد معرفش يحمل او واجهته مشكله تحميل يشوف الفيديو ده و بلاش تعليقات مش عارف احمل و لا الصفحه خطا و كده :::
https://youtu.be/TZHEfAnuIjQ

#شير
#شير لكل المهندسين و يا رب تفيدكوا و اللينكات على ميديا فير






​








​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 ديسمبر 2017)

14 صورة




[h=5]*DeZone*[/h]فن اللعب بالمثلثات والخطوط المنكسرة .. 
للمعمارى Daniel Libeskind​​​​​​


































































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يناير 2018)

​






مشروع #مسجد خادم الحرمين الشريفين بالقصيف اتوكاد dwg​
​
http://www.mediafire.com/file/h9rfcp47wz8n02p/%D9%85%D8%B3%D8%AC%D8%AF+%D8%AE%D8%A7%D8%AF%D9%85+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AD%D8%B1%D9%85%D9%8A%D9%86+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B4%D8%B1%D9%8A%D9%81%D9%8A%D9%86+%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%82%D8%B5%D9%8A%D9%81.rar





















​​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يناير 2018)

بلوكات كتيره اوى بالصور اوتوكاد و ماكس Synthesis library full autocad 2d furniture

http://linkatk.net/mYYMa7


او من لينك اخر :::

http://linkatk.net/n97LZ0H

ى حد معرفش يحمل او واجهته مشكله تحميل يشوف الفيديو ده و بلاش تعليقات مش عارف احمل و لا الصفحه خطا و 
كده :::

https://youtu.be/TZHEfAnuIjQ
#شير
#شير لكل المهندسين و يا رب تفيدكوا و اللينكات على ميديا فير











​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يناير 2018)

مشروع تصميم مركز خدمى ترفيهى .. 
(شغل طلبة) 
يحتوى على كتل ومسارات وفراغات رائعة ...


https://www.facebook.com/urbanman91/photos/pcb.1539982172750390/1
539978292750778/?type=3&theater





​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2018)

​​




​مشروع مبنى #ادارى بالفرش اتوكاد dwg
​
http://www.mediafire.com/file/q8c3yc9v9l60go2/%D9%85%D8%A8%D9%86%D9%89+%D8%A7%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%89+%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%81%D8%B1%D8%B4.rar
















​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2018)

الكونسبت 

لاي مشروع اصبح هو المحرك للإبداع والطاقات والشحن قبل وخلال التصميم حتي التنفيذ.....
انه الهام لخطوط المشروع وسبب تكوينه....
انه شعور وحالة المصمم التي تحتويه لتخرج كخطوط....
انه حالة تعايش المصمم مع أدق المعلومات و التفاصيل و الدراسات....والمكان و العادات والتقاليد والتذوق....

اذا لم يجمع المصمم حتي الطالب هذا الشعور و كأنه هاجس من بدء لحظة بداية المشروع ....
انه يبحث عن شئ مميز يعبر عن مشروعه...وان كل ما هو قادم سواء اطلاع أو دراسات أو اي ما كان...
هو انبهار لظهور الفكرة المحركة....

وقد يكون المعماري فرنك جاري استلهمها من أحرف رموز الموسيقي وكأنها تعزف متطايره بتدرج وجمال.....
ربما صرخة الموهبة بحجم كبير مبهر ....
لو تحولت حركة يد المايسترو لفرقة العزف لخطوط...لربما رسمت خطوط المبني
انها سمفونية اخري ولكنها معمارية تحوي بداخلها قمة التعايش مع وظيفة المكان.....
وقد يدرك المصمم نفسه الكونسبت...وقد يعبر عنه دون أن يدركه....انه مثل بعض اللوحات الفنية ....قد يراهها الاخرون بأعين ورؤية اخري....وربما ادق


قاعة والت ديزني للحفلات الموسيقية بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
من تصميم فرانك جيري​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يناير 2018)

12 صورة







لكل معماري له طابعة الخاص و بصمته...

فالمعماري نورمان فوستر تخصص في
الوظيفية و المعالجات و الحفاظ علي البيئة أكثر من تصميماته الشبة تقليدية...و الكثير من التكرارات....

اما فرنك جاري فاتجاهه يتشابه مع زها حديد و التفاعل مع الطبيعة وإستيحائتها او أنحناءاتها 
وان كان تفاصيل كتله أكبر واضخم و ليست نسيجيه كما صممت زها حديد مبانيها 
و كأن مبانيها تتحرك في انحناءات و يتشكل معها النسيج الخارجي و الداخلي للمبني.....

وبعكس المصمم العالمي مايكل جريفز اللي صمم قرية الجونة في مصر فهو يحب

اللعب بالألوان الساخنة المتنوعة في تصميماته واللعب بالكتل مثل الأسطوانات و الأهرامات و المخروطات أو أجزاءها مع الأعمدة المميزة غالبا إسطوانية أو مائلة....والشبابيك الدائرية أو المتكررة....

اما المصمم موشي صفدي....فهو يحب اللعب بالكتل وغالبا المكعبات 
ويكوون بها فرغات سواء علوية بالأسطح أو فراغات من تحتها..... تشبه ترتيب مكعبات الأطفال...
فكل منهم له ألعابه و تكويناته وطابعه الخاص....

الموضوع قابل للزيادة و للتعديل


من أعمال مايكل جريفز






















من أعمال زها حديد





















متحف من اعمال فرنك جاري

















نورمان فوستر و أحدي أعماله

















من اعمال موشيه صفدي













​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يناير 2018)

الفريمات Frames

جميل اللعب بالفريمات frames الضخمة....
وكأنها تحتوي 
فتأتي الكتل من تحتها بفراغات واتجاهات مختلفة...
ثم يكرر الفريمات بإختلاف في أجزاء اخري من المشروع...
أو حتي ممكن في البوابات و البرجولات....
ولا يمل المشاهد أو المستخدم أو المعماري من إستخدامها...
ويمكن أيضا إستخدامها في الدلالة علي مبني ما أو مدخل ما....او حتي توجيه للماشي بالممرات تحت البرجولات....
وحتي وجودها لطيف و مبهر في تصميم المعارض من ديكور داخلي....كل ديكور يعبر عن منتج أو مصنع أو بلد ما...
لأننا كثيرا في تصميم المعارض بنحتار في تصميم الديكور...
فالفريمات تعطي شعور بالاحتواء أو الحضن...فربما يقتبس المصمم المشاعر الأنسانية في تصميمه...
فمنها ايضا التضاد و التردد و التكرار و الأحتواء والتوحد و الدلع و الغموض و التشتت والألمام وهناك التمركز...
و هناك ايضا عائلية الألوان و أيضا في عائلية الكتل و في المواد و الملمس و التكوين ....
وهناك التقابل ....كتل تتقابل مع كتل أو تتبادل ....وهناك التفاعل....مثلا كنل تتوجه مع بعضها في اتجاه مختلف عن باقي المشروع...
هناك المئات من المشاعر أضيفت في عمارة العصر لتمييزها عن عمارات الصناديق وتفاصيل العصور الأخري...
وربما الأحداث و التاريخ و الحروب لها عامل وتأثير...
وايضا هذا العصر به قيود التكنولوجيا و سيطرتها علي الحواس...
أنها رغبة إنسانية ومطلب للتحرر و التعبير .....عبر و يعبر عنه ايضا المعماريين ...
وكانت زها حديد رحمها الله ...الأكثر تعبيرا وحب لهذا الفن الجميل....










​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يناير 2018)

كل صورة وكل مشروع بيكون فيه فكر مصمم و توهج موهبته ....

دار اوبرا تشوهاى بالصين 
من تصميم Speirs + Major
المصمم ربط المباني مختلفة الأتجاهات...بتوجيه علي منطقة ساحة المنتصف وبها الممرات المتموجة وليس علي مركز واحد....
وكأنها نقطة مش فاكر بيسموها ايه و فين

في الأتزان أو التمركز....?!
هل cg?! احتمال
حد فاكر ...
وكان الكتل الصغيرة بترد علي الكتل الكبيرة....
في انسجام واتزان....وتنوع الكتل حسب التصميم و علاقته بالحلول الداخلية....
وكأنها قطيع من الكائنات المعمارية....
أو رغبة معمارية في استيحاءات طبيعية ....لتحقق استئناس في مباني المشروع .....في اتزان
هذا الأتزان بيجعل كل اللقطات المناظير مختلفة و جميلة من اي زاوية ...سواء عين طائر ...بني ادم ....نملة
والمبني الأعلي لاندمارك المشروع مطل علي البحر....














​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يناير 2018)

ازاي ادرس مشروع امامي ....او كتاب .....او اي بحث

الأفضل ألا اغرق بين التفاصيل والخطوط اللي امامي....
فمثلا لو بتفرج علي اي مشروع عشان استفيد منه....
اعمل حوار بينك وبين نفسك كالتالي: من غير متحور





ممكن اشوف الفكرة و الكونسبت له....
اشوف المداخل والمخرج ومواقف السيارات
عناصر الأتصال الرأسي من سلالم ومصاعد
الممرات أو الكوريدورز الموجودة
الكتل وعلاقاتها
فكرة سريعة بالأحساس عن المساحات والأستخدامات المختلفة.....
كل ما حأفهم حاجة حأكسب ثقة وقدرة علي تحليل أكثر...
ممكن برضه القي نظرة عن الدراسات الموجودة وازاي استفيد منها في مشروعي....

ابدء....ومتقفش في اللي قدامك....من مشروع أو كتاب أو بحث...
ولا تتوهه في التفاصيل الغير مفيدة...او الخطوط الكثيرة...او للكتب والبحوث في كلماته الكثيرة....
ممكن اطلع أيضا علي الفهرس للقراءه سريعا...

البحث عموما و فهم اي مشروع خصوصا بيطور معاك خلال السنين....
فتقراءه كما تقراء موضوع بالفيس....

بيحتاج بدء....ثم تحليل أو تفصيص لاجزاءه فيسهل فهمه....
التفصيص ده فن كبير.... مفروض يدرس كمادة لوحده بكليات العمارة...
ازاي احلل وافصص اي معلومات أو مشاريع...

في كمان شعور عفوا غبي سعات
ساعات بنتحجج ونحس بأحباط من عدم الفهم ١٠٠%.....محدش بيفهم ١٠٠% كده حتي استاذك في الجامعة...
فبنحب نفهم كل كل كل حاجة ودي أكبر عائق....

افهم ولو حاجة...او ٢ أو ١٠ يبقي كده استفدت برضه.....
وافتح مشروع غيرة وافهم عدة حاجات... 
يعني فرضا لو كل ساعة حتجمع ٥ حاجات...ففي اليوم ٤٠ حاجة....وحتي لو عندي وقت وماأستفدت ...الوقت اللي بعده حتفهم وأسرع....
وهكذا....حيصبح خلال اسبوع حتكون جمعت مئات الحاجات يعني عندك مشروع للبدء جاهز علي الأمتياز.....





​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يناير 2018)

الدراسات و الأفكار و الكونسبت في مشروعك....

جميل ان طلاب سنة اولي وثانية وثلاثة انهم يبحثوا في أفكار مشاريع بكالوريوس 
فهي قفزة جريئة مميزة ومش بتلك الصعوبة....
مثل ما بنبحث نحن بمشاريع المعماريين العالميين ونحللها ونفصصها....وهم مستوياتهم عالمية 

الكلام ده بقالنا أكثر من 5سنوات بنقوم بيه وحتلاقيه في هذا اللينك مختصر
https://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=576363


وايضا بلينك موضوعات أعجبتني وهو موسع في 600 صفحة شيقة وسهلة حتي لطالب الثانوى...وليس عمارةhttps://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=374822&page=513

في نقطة مهمة ثانية كلما بحثت أكثر وأعمق ستجد المعادن النفيسة والأبهارات المشروع في أعماق البحث الأكثر....
وكلما بحثت أكثر تجد حتي بترول مشروعك والمحرك له....

مش بس بيأثر علي مصحح المشروع...الأهم يتأثر عليك وعلي حماسك و طاقتك في المشروع.....

فكلما كنت سعيد بالأفكار و الكونسبت كلما كان الكلام ده ليظهر في كل خط ونقطة في المشروع....

عمله زي مثلا عروسة بتستعد لزفافها فجيبة احسن واحدة بتاعة مكياج واخري مصممة الفستان وبرضة البوكية ....
هي تجميع لابهارات مختلفة جنب بعضها لتشكل الصورة النهائية....

الكلام ده مبيتمش في آخر المشروع.....لا ...من اول ساعة في المشروع.....





​​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يناير 2018)

دراسات اللي قبل المشروع 

عمله وكأنك تضع مئات من النقاط المختلفة في الهواء.....
ثم وكأنك ترسم خطوط بين تلك النقاط لترسم خطوط المشروع
وكلما زادت تلك النقاط كلما كان مشروعك أكثر وضوح ورؤية وثبات....
ويستشعر ذلك كل من يرى المشروع حتي المصحح...
بل كلما زاد البحث و الدراسات كلما كان المشروع أقرب للامتياز و التمييز...
ولكن لازال عدم الأهتمام كافي بها إلا أصحاب الأمتياز ...

أنها معايشة و حب للمشروع تجمع فيه بالبحث في جوجل و جوجل ايميج google images 
و حتي الكتب والمجلات الكثير من اللقطات و التمييزات والأبهارات بجانب طبعا الوظيفة...
وكلهم ينسجمون ويتناسقون و يتفاعلون ليشكلوا المشروع....
ولا مانع من اقتباسات الأجزاء المختلفة و الأفكار المتنوعة....
من اي عدد من المشروعات وحتي كمان المشاريع المختلفة عن مشروعك وكمان من أعمال المعماريين العالميين...
ومن اختزانات رؤية الأعمال والمباني المعمارية....

أو كما قال لنا الأساتذة الدكاتره فتوح و فاروق الجوهري بعين شمس هي أشبه بتجميع بوكية من الورود....
وهناك من لا يتفاعل مع هذا الكلام فتجد تقديراته قليلة ضعيفة في المشروع...








​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يناير 2018)

لما تعمل دراسات لأي مشروع ....

المشكلة كتيير منا بيعتبرها حاجة لازم يخلص منها للكلية و الدكاتره...
بس هي غير كده خالص...الدراسات هي محرك المشروع وطريقة تحليله وتفصيصه....
حتي يسهل ويصبح العجينة الطرية فيسهل تشكيله و تجميعه.....
وبدون ذلك سيصبح المشروع غامض ولغز محير للمصمم....
و حيفضل يدور حول نفسه ويرجع مرة اخري لنقطة البداية...
فالأحسن اعمل الدراسات دي لك و للمشروع...
وخلالها أجمع نقاط مختلفة للمشروع...مش فقط المساحات والأستخدامات و الوظيفية...
وطبيعة الأرض و المستخدمين....والمداخل والمخرج ومواقف السيارات.....
وعناصر الأتصال الأفقي من ممارات وعناصر اتصال راسى من سلالم ومصاعد....المطلوبة في المشروع...
لا كمان أجمع طريقة الأخراج وأسلوبه...
الدراسات اللي حتضعها واللي مش حتضعها بالمشروع....

وحتى أجمع من صور النت المناظير الداخلية والخارجية وحتي صور الأثاث و الديكور
هناك الالالف منها بالنت سهلة و جاهزة....ممكن توفر وقت ومجهود رهيب....
وتعتبر ذكاء من المصمم و بتلاقي استحسان من مصحح المشروع....

طبع مش اي صور وخلاص...لازم تحسن الأختيار وتناسقها مع بعضها 
ومع المشروع و الفكرة....

مثال....ممكن حد يكون عايز يعمل منظور داخلي اصالة متعددة الأغراض علشان
يرسمها منظور ويرندرها كبعا حتأخذ وقت كبير....وهو ممكن يختصرها بذكاء 
بحسن اختيارها من النت وربطها بالتصميم....
وهكذا حتي للاثاث واللاندسكيب....وغيره...​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 فبراير 2018)

كتاب مميز...يساعدك لعمل رسومات تنفيذية كاملة 
شرح مفصل لعمل الرسومات التوضيحية والتفصيلية وشامل عن تعلم التصميمات التنفيذية




https://goo.gl/x4GF7y






​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2018)

لا شئ يُضاهي أحساس طالب عمارة بعد تسليم المشروع










​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 فبراير 2018)

​​




​العمارة المستدامة أو العمارة الخضراء 
هو مصطلح عام يصف تقنيات التصميم الواعي بيئيا في مجال الهندسة المعمارية. 

وهي عملية تصميم المباني بأسلوب يحترم البيئة مع الاخذ في الاعتبار
تقليل استهلاك الطاقة والمواد والموارد 
مع تقليل تاثيرات الإنشاء والاستعمال على البيئة
مع تنظيم الانسجام مع الطبيعة. 

تم تأطير العمارة المستدامة من جانب أكبر من خلال مناقشة القضايا الملحة 
اقتصاديا وسياسيا في عالمنا. على نطاق واسع، 
تسعى العمارة المستدامة إلى التقليل من الآثار البيئية السلبية 
في المباني من خلال تعزيز كفاءة استخدام المواد والطاقة والفضاء. 
ببساطة أكثر، فإن فكرة الاستدامة، أو التصميم البئي، 
هو ضمان أن تكون نشاطاتنا وقراراتنا لا تمنع الفرص عن الأجيال المقبلة.
[1] ويمكن استخدام هذا المصطلح لوصف الطاقة في التصميم المبنية والواعية بيئيا.
[2] أي أن الاستدامة تعني عدم استنزاف الموارد الطبيعية 
لضمان دوامها و استمراريتها للأجيال القادمة.
وعليه، فإن العمارة المستدامة تعني تصميم مباني تستهلك مياه و طاقة و مواد طبيعية أقل ما يمكن عن طريق إعادة معالجة مياه الصرف و استخدامها لري الحديقة واستخدام التقنيات الحديثة بحيث يتم أوتوماتيكيا توفير استهلاك الطاقة المستخدمة في المبني لأعمال التبريد والتكييف والإضاءة 

و كذلك استخدام مواد بناء ناتجة عن اعادة تدوير منتجات سابقة أو أن هذه المواد بذاتها يمكن اعادة تدويرها لاحقا عند انتهاء صلاحيتها بالمبني.








​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 فبراير 2018)

10 صور





Many stair's shapes




اشكال سلالم رائعه













































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2018)

9 صور




A shopping mall project by Eduard Galkin




































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2018)

أسس التصميم وعناصره:

سأتحدث عن موضوع هاام جدا قد لايولي له المصمم المبتدئ او الحريف اي اهتمام 
وهذا هو سبب جمودنا على موديلات تصميميه أكل عليها الزمن وشرب ..
فنجد اهتماماً بالالوان لايضاهيه اهتمام ونجد خلفيات مايسمى بالدجتل وبدون اي دراسة (خلطه) من الصور والخطوط
كما نجد بروشورات مليئة بالكلمات المتداخله اللتي اصبحت كالطلاسم واصبح يصعب على القارئ تتبعها .. 
كم اصبحت التصاميم مسرحاً لاستعراض الصور والخطوط
مقابل تشجيع اتوماتيكي لكل من يشارك بأي تصميم .


اخي المصمم..
اذا اردت الابداع فاسلك طريقا خاصا بك وضع في الحسبان هذه الاسس والعناصر الهامه جداً
في صناعة تصميم يتميز بالعلم والحرفنه .. 

في الحقيقه ان عناصر التصميم هي :
1ـ الخط .. وأقصد به اثر القلم وتحركاته على الصفحه ابتداء من النقطة .
2ـ اللون .. الناتج عن انعكاس النور على الاشياء .
3ـ الحجم .. ويقصد به بالضبط احجام الاشكال الى جانب بعضها البعض ومراعات البعيد والقريب (المنظور) .
4ـ القيمه .. ويقصد بها القيمه اللونيه وكذلك الخطيه .. الخ وتختلف عن الفقره 2 
حيث ان اللون عنصر والقيمه اللونيه تشق طريق اخر من جهة ثقل وخفة وانفتاح واعتام اللون .
5ـ الشكل ... ويقصد به شكل التصميم داخل مساحة العمل وهو ايضا ما يسمى (التكوين) 
وتعتمد قوة التصميم على تكوينه والتكوين هو شكل ترتيب العناصر في العمل او التصميم
وهناك تكوينات عده اذكر منها

وطريقة توزيعه هي جعل الاشكال الكبيره والثقيله في الاسفل وجعل الاشكال الصغيره
في الاعلا بالترتيب حسب الحجم والكثافة اللونيه وفصيلة اللون الخ

6ـ الكتله .. وتبين اثقال الاشكال في العمل الفني وتنسيق كل شكل على حسب ثقله 
فهو بناء على ثقله القيمي له مكان مخصص او مناسب جدا في العمل ,, اذا وجد به كان 
وجوده اقوى واثر ايجابيا على قوة العمل بشكل عام .
7ـ الفراغ .. ولولاه لما اتضحت لنا ابعاد التصميم والاشكال اللتي يحتوي عليها التصميم
و اوصي بتفعيل هذا العنصر في التصاميم فهو الاهم لابراز الاشكال واعطاء التصميم ابعاد بصريه رائعه .
8ـ الملمس .. وقد يتسائل احداً عن هذا العنصر وكيفية ايجاده في اللوحه ؟ واقول له :
انك حين تحضر صوره فهي تحتفظ بملمسها البصري وليس اللمس باليد فصورة الخيش
مثلا اكرمكم الله يشعر النضر بخشونتها وصورة التفاحه مثلا يشعر البصر بملمسها الناعم 
وهذا المقصود بالملمس ,, وهو يلعب دور لا يقل اهميه من دور الفراغ .


اما اسس التصميم فهي كالتالي :
الاتزان .. هام جداً جداً وليس شرطاً على كل التصاميم ويحدث الاتزان أيها الاخوه بطرق كثيره
منها اللون و بالتكوين و بالكتله .... الخ .
الانسجام .. ويقصد به انسجام العناصر الموجوده في التصميم مع بعضها البعض .
الايقاع .. وهناك ايقاعات كثيره منها الايقاع اللوني والايقاع الخطي .
التكرار .. والمقصود به تكرار شكل واحد ايا كان ويعتمد جماله على نوع الخط المستخدم 
واقصد هنا الخط الوهمي الذي توزع عليه العناصر او العنصر المكرر فقد يكون خط متموج او افقي او دائري الخ .
الوحده .. ويقصد بها وحده وتجانس العناصر المستخدمه في التصميم
التماثل .. ويقصد به تماثل جزء معين من التصميم مع جزء اخر
وهذا يعود بنا الى الاتزان فالاتزان والتماثل صديقان حميمان رغم الاختلاف الكبير
بينهما فالتماثل يحقق الاتزان لكن الاتزان لايحقق التماثل .

نقطه اخيره اضيفها لمصممي البروشورات والاعلانات التجاريه اضافة الى ماذكرت اعلاه التصميم الناجح 
هو التصميم الذي يبرمجه المتلقي في ثواني وهذي لعبتك كمصمم .. كيف ؟
اولا ... الاختصار الشديد في اللون والنص والابتعاد نهائيا عن تفاصيل الحدث فيجب علينا 
ان نفرق بين انواع الاعلانات هناك اعلانات للشوارع وهذي اللي اقصدها 
وهناك اعلانات داخل الصالات مغلقه وهي اللتي بامكانك ان تفصل فيها و تضيف التفاصيل

لذا اقترح عليك كمصمم ان تسأل عن مكان التصميم الذي سيوضع فيه ليتسنى لك تحقيق نجاح باهر فيه
فإذا كان سيعرض في الشارع فاختصر بشكل شديد في اللون والخط والصور والتفاصيل .. 
أما إذا كان داخلي في المسجد مثلاً فلك ان تفصل فيها كما اردت وتضيف ماتشاء .


ولو سألت لماذ ؟
اقول لك .. ان المشاهد لها في المسجد لديه الوقت الكافي لللاستفاده من مادة الاعلان
وكذلك الاستمتاع بجمال الوانه وحبكته التصميميه اما المشاهد لتصاميمك في الشارع 
فهو لايريد منك سوى التنويه او الابلاغ عن (وش السالفه فقط) وليس لديه وقت للخوض في دهاليز التصميم 
لذا .. اجعل تصميمك الخارجي يصل الى المتلقي في ثواني ليكون وقعه اكبر على المتلقي

اخي المصمم .. ان إلمامك بهذه الاسس والعناصر يعد من اهم الضروريات ويحقق لك نجاحات كبيره في تصميمك
ويجعلك اكبر قدره على التلاعب بامزجة الناس والتأثير عليهم وهذا اهم مافي التصميم .
بالنسبه للتصاميم الناعمه كتصاميم الافراح وكروت المعايدات والحب والشعر فهي خاضعه ايضا 
لهذه الاسس والعناصر اذا اراد صاحب التصميم ان يحلق في عالم خالي من النسيان .







​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2018)

- انت عامل concept في مشروعك ولا لا ؟
- مش عارف 
- انت بتهرج يابني ؟ ماهو يا اما عامل يا مش عامل
- مش يمكن بعد ما اخلص المشروع الاقيله concept 






​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2018)

طالب عمارة عن التصميمات التنفيذية يتحدث














​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 فبراير 2018)

لكل الناس الي بتدور علي مشاريع مختلفة dwg مطارات - مستشفيات - مراكز ثقافية - ترفيهية - رياضية - مستشفيات - مباني ادارية - ......
اكبر تجميعة لمشاريع معمارية مميزه ممكن تفيدك ****
#شير و عرف اصحابك ***
___________________________________
أ-موسوعة الاتوكاد المعماري
1-تصميم معماري
(مطارات)
ملف اتوكاد لمحطة ركاب بمطار
http://gt-urls.com/7HkB9Sjb
(سكني)
ملف اتوكاد شامل لتصميم فيلا الحمايمي (هام جدا)
http://gt-urls.com/HRZ4FT
(مباني معارض)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم معرض سيارات
http://gt-urls.com/6djTFtY
(مباني ادارية)
ملف اتوكاد التصميم المعماري لبرج خليفة دبي
http://gt-urls.com/PPMnX0Il
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مبني اداري - فرش شامل
http://gt-urls.com/isrS25
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مبني اداري رائع
http://gt-urls.com/7FKlxo39
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مبني اداري
http://gt-urls.com/mKXHq
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مبني اداري
http://gt-urls.com/6HxVUZ
(مسارح)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مسرح
http://gt-urls.com/IGUaYDW
ملف اتوكاد لمخطط مسرح كامل
http://gt-urls.com/g6aAOSL7
ملف اتوكاد مسرح شامل(هام جدا)
http://gt-urls.com/zHd7P
(مستشفيات)
ملف اتوكاد معماري مستشفي اورام كفر الشيخ
http://gt-urls.com/3L3HFSTM
ملف اتوكاد لحيز معمل تحليل مستشفي
http://gt-urls.com/8VQsc
ملف اتوكاد مستشفي الملك فيصل السعودية
http://gt-urls.com/ZFZAmBAz
ملف اتوكاد لحيز خدمات مستشفي
http://gt-urls.com/vIbQRocS
ملف اتوكاد لحيز غرف عمليات
http://gt-urls.com/ye4zn
ملف اتوكاد عن حيزات مستشفي (هام جدا)
http://gt-urls.com/kGOSjw
(صالة مغطاة)
ملف اتوكاد لمبني صالة مغطاة
http://gt-urls.com/7v8WxF
(ملاعب)
ملف اتوكاد لمشروع ملعب كورة سلة
http://gt-urls.com/PPMnX0Il
ملف اتوكاد لمشروع استاد كامل هام جدا
http://gt-urls.com/tKkow
(فنادق)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم فندق 5 نجوم
http://gt-urls.com/WYeEEIg
(متاحف)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم متحف
http://gt-urls.com/4PsXaLGN
(مساجد)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مسجد خادم الحرمين الشرفين-بالقطيف
http://gt-urls.com/cBUkUb
(مطاعم)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مطعم شامل التفاصيل
http://gt-urls.com/HRZ4FT



​​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 فبراير 2018)

ساعات المعماري بينساها في مشاريعه

علي احمد عامر
معلومه في سؤال هندسي ,,,,,,,,,,, ماهو الفرق بين فاصل التمدد وفاصل الهبوط في المنشأة الخرسانيه؟
.
فاصل التمدد يبداء من فوق القاعدة مباشرة حتى أنهاية البناء من أعلى بينما فاصل الهبوط يبدأ من القواعد نفسها
.


فاصل تمدد يصمم من اجل تغيرات درجة لحرارة التي تطرأ على المبنى ...
اما فاصل لهبوط من اجل اختلاف الاحمال
.
فاصل التمدد بيتعمل نتيجه تغير ف درجات الحرارة وبيتعمل كل ٣٠ متر ف المباني و ١٢ متر ف الاسوار وبيكون بسمك ٢ سم وبيتحط فوم اما الهبوط فده بيكون نتيجه حاجات كتيرة مبني حديث وجمبه قديم او مبني عالي وجمبه واطي او تغير ف التربه وهكذا وبيتعمل من الاساسات لنهايه المنشأ
.
فاصل الهبوط يؤخذ بين كتلتين عند اختلاف الحمولات بين الكتلتين واختلاف منسوب التاسيس واختلاف نوع التربة اما فاصل التمدد لاسباب تتعلق بالحرارة والرطوبة يؤخذ في المنشات حوالي كل 30 - 45 متر​








​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مارس 2018)

حوالي الف صوره لأفكار مشاريع التخرج ..
Part 1
http://lkky.co/oU39
Part 2
http://lkky.co/RImG
Part 3
http://lkky.co/opTW​​










​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مارس 2018)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مارس 2018)

فن المبالغة


برج الكتب ..
معلم من معالم برلين ..
كل كتاب يحمل اسم من مشاهير ألمانيا العظماء ..





​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مارس 2018)

لما الواحد يجيب KR في مشروع 












​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مارس 2018)

جمال تغيير التوجية
وتأثير أستخدام المربعات والدوائر
والأفنية الداخلية
وتأثير الممرات التي تربط الكتل

المسقط الأفقي للدور الأرضي لمدرسة هوغوارتس
بسلسلة أفلام Harry Potter ..



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مارس 2018)

مشاريع #بنوك 

اتوكادالمشروع الاول 
http://3rabshort.com/f6dvnZdL
المشروع الثانى
http://3rabshort.com/fPxC
اسس تصميم المصارف والبنوك 
http://3rabshort.com/7kMZg4b



​
​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مارس 2018)

مركز #اعاده تأهيل اتوكاد

http://www.mediafire.com/file/6fw1hdixe18k9bm/%D9%85%D8%B1%D9%83%D8%B2+%D8%A7%D8%B9%D8%A7%D8%AF%D9%87+%D8%AA%D8%A3%D9%87%D9%8A%D9%84.rar

أو
http://lkky.co/QVbx



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 مارس 2018)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 مارس 2018)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2018)

مجموعه تصميمات وخطوط للاندسكيب نزلها عندك اكيد هتحتاجها

https://www.facebook.com/IDesignZoOone/photos/a.619526015053876.1073742126.303668029973011/619526508387160/?type=3&theater




​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2018)

مشروع مركز تجارى - مركز تسوق
dwg

المشروع الاول
http://lkky.co/353U
المشروع الثانى
http://lkky.co/PO1X
المشروع الثالث
http://lkky.co/60vc
المشروع الرابع
http://lkky.co/vz5c
المشروع الخامس
http://lkky.co/i975
المشروع السادس
http://lkky.co/Ieiu
المشروع السابع
http://lkky.co/uhIz
المشروع الثامن
http://lkky.co/9Wav








​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2018)

يعطي أفكار جديدة باللعب بالكمر 
والدروة والأعمدة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2018)

جمال قوة المربعات بموديولها....مع تضادها مع منحنيات اللاندسكيب
وربط بينهم بالخطوط والمربعات...
ممكن تتكرر في الالاف المشروعات ولا يمل منها المشاهد للمشروع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يناير 2019)




----------



## أنا معماري (25 فبراير 2019)

برغم طول الأرض و قلة عرضها...
وضع المعماري بخياله الكونسبت الذي يألف بين الأبراج
وكأن الأبراج أوراق شجر متراصة متدرجة علي غصن اللاندسكيب و عنصر مائي قلب منتصف المشروع.....
فجمع بين الكونسبت والتصميم والمباني و التوجية والديناميكية و الإنسجام و الإسترسال الفكري المعماري والإنسياب لمشروعه....


----------



## محمدفتتحى (27 فبراير 2019)

*بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مارس 2019)

محمدفتتحى قال:


> *بارك الله فيكم*


جزاك الله خير


----------



## أنا معماري (23 يونيو 2019)

مشاريع استيل اوتوكاد روعة
مخططات اوتوكاد مشاريع استيل كاملة وشاملة


http://bit.ly/2FtLlJ8


----------



## أنا معماري (23 يونيو 2019)

لينكات بلوكات...وخامات...ودروس....


.
sketchup

كورسات
ـــــــــــــ
* اساسيات
م/ محمد نبيل https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BC7tPC34r0&list=PLSfeUjAgNoXrkDbKnOh5EqzZJEi_tfJn6 
اساسيات فيراى2 https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLSfeUjAgNoXpoceV-GxPAWKDnYJgdvR0M 
دروس تعليم الفيراى 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1102350573128307&set=oa.831552060232698&type=3

vray 3.4
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1s778Vu7oSBD3iDDrBuSPZ6NydCHv9dC3/view
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
*ورش
ورشة داخلى كبداية https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdLq7N3R_ew&list=PLSfeUjAgNoXrxPaAFrBhTi4j153O2zdgP 

ايفنت ورشة م/ اياد صلاح https://www.facebook.com/events/105344389858046/ 
الفيديوهات https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4lEk7kA9Tw&list=PLM6TaRdkqKWXzmsqG07zga3lDGfq7_GEI

ورشة كلاسيك م/ احمد طه
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLbzL0STQ_EiOL9JAKL8Lndjud_dtXRxcH

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
بلاجن كل يوم 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/794126333975271/permalink/831890976865473/

بلاجنز + دروس متنوعة 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.831541793567058&type=1

افضل قناة شرح البلاجنز
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCq2JrGEk9f_8fPR18JGGDOg
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
مواقع بلوكات 
https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/
https://www.sketchuptextureclub.com/3d-models
http://www.sketchuparchive.com/product-category/interior-scenes/
http://sketchup.vn/best-model-colllection.html
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsXpgYXtXWdbyja3PhIAcqw/playlists
https://www.facebook.com/noTTo3Ds/photos/?tab=albums
http://sketchupreal.com/video/hdri-grass-airfield/#.WOjrF2mGPIU
https://www.facebook.com/charebystudeo/photos/?ref=page_internal
https://www.facebook.com/pg/indy.art.3d.school/photos/?tab=album&album_id=374246019403767
https://www.facebook.com/thuviensupro/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1572164033089175
https://www.facebook.com/Thai-sketchup-454753621293829/photos/?ref=page_internal
https://www.facebook.com/pg/ediasmaqueteseletronicas/photos/?ref=page_internal
https://su.3dmili.com/
https://www.facebook.com/sketchupvn/?fref=gc&dti=1300589156701353&hc_location=ufi

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
مواقع خامات
صفحة مهمة https://www.facebook.com/3dsmaxv/?hc_location=ufi
http://vismats.com/ جاهزة
http://www.sketchuptexture.com/ (كله (صور وخامات
مواقع hdri 
http://www.viz-people.com/portfolio/free-hdri-maps/
http://www.evermotion.org/tutorials/show/7928/free-hdri-cd-collection-from-evermotion
http://texturify.com/category/sky-backgrounds.html
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
*صفحات وجروبات مهمة 

https://www.facebook.com/IDesignZoOone/posts/3846512985
41350:0 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/EgyptSketchupCommunity/permalink/595525587286405/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/sketchup.libya/permalink/906147852741749/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/ArabArchitecture/permalink/697997133707199/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/ArabArchitecture/permalink/388370834669832/

مدونة شرح عربى
https://mematalamet.blogspot.com/2014/12/reflection-vray.html


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2019)

رائعة كاسرات أشعة الشمس امام زجاج الخارجي للمبني....
وترمي بظلالها علي الزجاج...
مع أبتكاره بتشكيلها ليكوون بها المدخل 
و إنحناءات كتل المبني.



 upload


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أغسطس 2019)

<blockquote class="imgur-embed-pub" lang="en" data-id="VlirQZy"><a href="//imgur.com/VlirQZy">View post on imgur.com</a></blockquote><script async src="//s.imgur.com/min/embed.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أغسطس 2019)

https://i.imgur.com/MIk0p4P.jpg


----------

